# Pakistan Space and Satellite Developments



## Thunder

http://www.suparco.gov.pk/index.asp

Website of pakistani space reasearch


----------



## A.Rahman

cool;


----------



## Neo

I read in the media that during his last visit to China, Musharraf discussed the possibility of sending first Pak astronaut into space with China soon.  

I can&#39;t wait to see that happen. 
:flag:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra

When will Suparco launch its SLV?

I find it hard to believe that a nation that is capable of making missiles that travel a few thousand kilometers - exit the atmosphere and re-enter it cannot make a simple SLV.Something must be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Maybe that they have funded for only nuclear capable missiles? I know that Shaheen-2 which is a stage 2 ballistic missile can be used for SLV, but i dont know why Pakistan still haven&#39;t make up a SLV yet.

There were many reports in the past that the collaboration between China and Pakistan is going on for the advancement and make up of SLV but no real tests so far. Its either that there is a lack of funds or people to work on the project which i doubt.

I guess it will be a surprise just like Babur cruise missile, JDAM, etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samudra

> *There were many reports in the past that the collaboration between China and Pakistan is going on for the advancement and make up of SLV but no real tests so far. *



If any of your long range ballistic missiles were truly indigenous then you wont need the Chinese to help you make a SLV.  

Building a SLV is a LOT more easier and CHEAPER than developing and deploying long range ballistic missiles, Webmaster.


----------



## Neo

Actually, there&#39;s a renewd interest in the space technology but like most other programs there&#39;s not much info available  

Here&#39;s a link with some info;



> *Pakistan is still in the process of developing its own Satellite Launch Vehicle (SLV). Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan, the father of Pakistan&#39;s nuclear program, announced in March 2001 that Pakistani scientists were in the process of building the country&#39;s first SLV and that the project had been assigned to SUPARCO, Pakistan&#39;s national space agency, which also built the Badr satellites.[1] According to Dr. Abdul Majid, chairman of SUPARCO, Pakistan envisaged a low-cost SLV in order to launch lightweight satellites into low-earth orbits.[2] Dr. Khan also cited the fact that India had made rapid strides in the fields of SLV and satellite manufacture as another motivation for developing an indigenous launch capability.[1] According to an Islamabad news source, the SLV would be derived from an already available missile launching system, which may be an indication that technologies acquired for the ballistic missile program would eventually be used to develop an SLV.[2,3] All the experiments necessary to ready the SLV for a complete flight test have not been completed, although Pakistani scientists have tested three of the four stages.[2]
> 
> In March 2005, President Pervez Musharaff authorized renewed research and development on an indigenous launch capability, which would be able to orbit a planned domestically built satellite, the Paksat-IR.[4] However, no specific completion date of this project is available, and reports remain unclear as to whether President Musharaff is referring to continuation of the former SLV program or a new launch vehicle project. The country&#39;s indigenously manufactured communications satellites Badr-1 and Badr-B were launched on a Chinese Long March rocket in 1990 and a Russian Zenit-2 rocket from Kazakhstan in December 2001, respectively.[5,6]
> 
> 
> SUPARCO&#39;s headquarters are located in Karachi. Its space launch facilities are located in southern Pakistan at Sonmiani Beach on the Arabian Sea.[7] However, SUPARCO has only launched sounding rockets from this site, referred to as the Flight Test Range (FTR).[7] These facilities are shared with the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission&#39;s National Defence Complex, which uses the site to flight-test solid-fueled ballistic missiles.[8] SUPARCO has a ground station near Islamabad and telemetry, tracking, and control stations located at Sonmiani Beach, Karachi, and Lahore.[9]
> 
> 
> [1] Nizamuddin Siddiqui, "Satellite launch vehicle being built: Qadar," Karachi Dawn, March 11, 2001; in "Qadeer Khan: Pakistani scientists active in building Satellite Launch Vehicle," FBIS Document SAP20010311000032.
> [2] "Pakistan Badr-B Satellite To Go into Orbit Next Month," The News (Islamabad), March 1, 2001, in FBIS Document SAP20010301000052.
> [3] Personal Communication with Gaurav Kampani, Senior Research Associate, Center for Nonproliferation Studies, July 4, 2004.
> [4] "Pakistan: Report--Space Agency Asked To Manufacture, Launch Advanced Satellite," The News (Islamabad), March 27, 2005, FBIS Document SAP20050327000006.
> [5] "SUPARCO to launch satellite," The Statesman (Peshawar), April 26, 2002; in "Official: Pakistan planning to develop communication, reconnaissance satellites," FBIS Document SAP20020426000082.
> [6] "Pakistan&#39;s First Satellite Badr-1," Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission website, http://www.suparco.gov.pk/sat_badr1.html.
> [7] "Objectives and Outline of Space Programmes," Pakistan Space and Upper Atmospheric Research Commission website, http://www.suparco.gov.pk/obj.html.
> [8] "Missile Facilities: Flight Test Range, Sonmiani Beach," Nuclear Threat Initiative website, http://www.nti.org/e_research/profiles/Pak.../3294_3333.html.
> [9] "Establishments," Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission website, http://www.suparco.gov.pk/establishment.htm.*



http://cns.miis.edu/research/space/pakistan/launch.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Pakistan Plans to Launch Its Satellite from own SLV 

ISLAMABAD, 28 March 2005 Ã¢â¬â President Pervez Musharraf has given the green signal to manufacturing and launching PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s own advanced satellite. Sources said that Space and Upper Atmospheric Research Commission (Suparco) has been reorganized to facilitate the countryÃ¢â¬â¢s entry into the space age on its own.

Pakistan has decided to manufacture the latest satellite version and launchers indigenously. Until now, Suparco was manufacturing weather forecast satellites.

Scientists and engineers of the commission are determined to achieve on schedule the mission of manufacturing and launching communication and surveillance satellites.

The former Chairman of Suparco, Dr. Salim Mehmud, appreciated the directives of the president regarding manufacturing and launching of a multipurpose satellite. He recalled that Suparco provided the foundation for the countryÃ¢â¬â¢s missile program.

One of the achievements of Suparco is upgrading the Satellite Ground Receiving Station at Rawat. The station is meant to receive high-resolution images (HRI) from remote sensing satellites.

It has also put into operation the Aerospace Institute. This center has become functional for imparting post-graduate education in the field of space science and space technology. It has done feasibility studies for remote sensing satellite and communication satellite.

The organization has conducted studies on development of Satellite Launch Vehicle (SLV), which would launch the proposed satellites into space. Suparco has successfully applied satellite images for survey of natural resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali ahmad

salam to all

did pakistan have a space program?
if yes then whats its status??
and does pakistan have sufficient facilities?
one facility i think in sonmiani..owned by SUPARCO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KashifAsrar

ali ahmad said:


> salam to all
> 
> did pakistan have a space program?
> if yes then whats its status??
> and does pakistan have sufficient facilities?
> one facility i think in sonmiani..owned by SUPARCO.


*I am highly interested in this topic as well. What are the pakistan capabilities and what are thier future programs. How they are devloping on this front and what are the resources available to them. If some can provide the concrete information please.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali ahmad

The national space agency of Pakistan, the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), was established in 1962 as an autonomous research and development organization under the federal government.[1] According to SUPARCO, Pakistan's space program is "aimed at furthering research in space science and allied fields, enhancing indigenous capabilities in space technology and promoting the peaceful applications of space science and technology for the socio-economic development of the country."[2] 

Up until 2002, a primary concern of Pakistan's space program had been the acquisition of a satellite in order to preserve the geostationary orbital slot allocated to it by the International Telecommunications Union in 1984.[3] The total number of slots available in geostationary orbit are limited. Because Pakistan was not able to place a satellite in the four orbital slots it had been assigned previously, it was given one final orbital position and a deadline of April 19, 2003, with the understanding that if the location was not filled, Pakistan would not have access to any future geostationary positions.[3] In December 2002, Pakistan accomplished this task by acquiring the United States' HGS3 satellite, which was originally launched in 1996 as Indonesia's Palapa C1 and was later sold to Turkey.[2,4] When Pakistan leased the satellite, it was renamed Paksat-1 and was relocated from Turkey's orbital slot to Pakistan's.[2]

For FY2004-05, SUPARCO received 382 million rupees (approximately $6.4 million) of the Pakistani budget, which was to be used for the lease fees and operational costs of Paksat-1, as well as for feasibility and system definition studies for the Earth-Observation Satellite System (EOSS) and Paksat-IR projects.[5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali ahmad

Pakistan is still in the process of developing its own Satellite Launch Vehicle (SLV). Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan, the father of Pakistan's nuclear program, announced in March 2001 that Pakistani scientists were in the process of building the country's first SLV and that the project had been assigned to SUPARCO, Pakistan's national space agency, which also built the Badr satellites.[1] According to Dr. Abdul Majid, chairman of SUPARCO, Pakistan envisaged a low-cost SLV in order to launch lightweight satellites into low-earth orbits.[2] Dr. Khan also cited the fact that India had made rapid strides in the fields of SLV and satellite manufacture as another motivation for developing an indigenous launch capability.[1] According to an Islamabad news source, the SLV would be derived from an already available missile launching system, which may be an indication that technologies acquired for the ballistic missile program would eventually be used to develop an SLV.[2,3] All the experiments necessary to ready the SLV for a complete flight test have not been completed, although Pakistani scientists have tested three of the four stages.[2] 

In March 2005, President Pervez Musharaff authorized renewed research and development on an indigenous launch capability, which would be able to orbit a planned domestically built satellite, the Paksat-IR.[4] However, no specific completion date of this project is available, and reports remain unclear as to whether President Musharaff is referring to continuation of the former SLV program or a new launch vehicle project. The country's indigenously manufactured communications satellites Badr-1 and Badr-B were launched on a Chinese Long March rocket in 1990 and a Russian Zenit-2 rocket from Kazakhstan in December 2001, respectively.[5,6]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## master_fx

dont worry about launch vehicles coz china will always willing to provide u that... just worry about the tech in those satellites.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali ahmad

Musharraf has directed the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission to develop the capability to make and launch different types of satellites, in particular communications, remote sensing and weather satellites,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

ali ahmad said:


> Musharraf has directed the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission to develop the capability to make and launch different types of satellites, in particular communications, remote sensing and weather satellites,


 
Even more than this...during his visit to China earlier this year he discussed the possibility of sending first Pakistani astronaut into the space from China! :flag:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali ahmad

Eight countries, including China, Bangladesh, Indonesia, Iran, Mongolia, Pakistan, Peru and Thailand signed the convention last October in Beijing and made China its hosting country and Beijing its headquarters. Earlier this month, Turkey also signed the convention, becoming the ninth member of the organization.


----------



## ali ahmad

The Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organisation (Apsco), an international governmental organisation with its headquarters in Beijing, aims to promote multilateral cooperation in space technology and its application in the region. 

The eight nations are Bangladesh, China, Indonesia, Iran, Mongolia, Pakistan, Peru and Thailand. Representatives from Argentina, Malaysia, the Philippines, Russia, Ukraine also attended the signing ceremony of the Apsco convention. 

The Apsco will be officially set up in Beijing after China receives final approval from at least five participating countries, Xinhua news agency reported. 

While meeting with the representatives, Chinese Vice Premier Huang Ju said China will work closely with related countries to contribute to the peaceful use of outer space.


----------



## EagleEyes

*Musharraf calls for putting Pakistan on world's Map of Space 
*

_ By Sarah Kamal 'Pakistan Times' Special Correspondent_
ISLAMABAD: President General Pervez Musharraf has expressed the government's resolve to put Pakistan on the world's map of space-faring nations and bring its enormous benefits to the people. 

"We must explore space and bring its benefits to the people of Pakistan," he said while addressing the passing out of first batch of B.Sc students of Institute of Space Technology (IST) in highly specialized disciplines of aeronautical and aeronautical engineering and communication systems engineering. 

Federal Ministers, Services Chiefs, senior government officials and faculty of the Institute, besides parents and relatives of graduating students attended the First Commencement ceremony. 

The President noted that the country's space programme had been neglected by various governments and there was not adequate funding for its development. 

However, the present government provided necessary finances to all research and strategic organizations to achieve the desired objectives, he added. 

The government also brought SUPARCO under the umbrella of the National Command Authority, at par with other strategic organizations, while realizing the immense potential that space offers in the socio-economic development and security of the country. 

President Musharraf recalled his visit to SUPARCO last year and said he was happy to see progress and turn around brought about by the motivated team of young engineers and technicians. 

Giving his vision of Pakistan's Space Programme, he asked the SUPARCO to develop the country's capacity to make and launch different types of satellites, especially communication, remote sensing and meterological satellites. 

"We expect SUPARCO to deliver as the PAEC, NESCOM and KRL delivered in nuclear and missile fields," he said and asked the graduating students to dedicate themselves to the fulfilment of the vision. 

President Musharraf described development of human resources as the key to the country's future success in all fields, including the space technology and applications. 

"We are trying our best to improve the quality of education to the grassroots and enhance human resources. That is the future," he added. 

In this respect, the President referred to the Ph.D programmes and said the government was targeting to produce 1500 Ph.Ds every year by 2010 to improve the faculty. 

These efforts and improved human resources would lead Pakistan to a knowledge-based society and transform its economy, he added. 

He said it was unfortunate that developing countries like Pakistan remained bogged down in agriculture only. "Agriculture is not going to take us to new heights and boost our economy," he added. 

The President, therefore, underscored the need of focusing on science and technology and transform the country into a knowledge-based economy. 

Drawing comparison between a developing country and a small but developed country, he said the difference was the knowledge- based economy and the cutting edge in technology possessed by the later.

President Musharraf said the progress in science and technology has helped the country in its quest of indigenization, leading to reduced cost of products. 

He expressed his satisfaction that Pakistan was moving on the path of knowledge-based economy, and added, its benefits will follow and continue snow-balling in the long term. 

President Musharraf also asked the students to have conviction in themselves and the country and project positive image of Pakistan. 

He asked them to fight those who talk against the country and bring a bad name to the nation. 

The President advised them to develop good character by inculcating virtues of honesty, truthfulness, humility and contentment. 

He also announced grant of Rs.500 million for IST in the first stage and a similar amount in the second stage to help the organization achieve its objectives. 

Chairman Higher Education Commission, Dr. Atta-ur-Rehman highlighted the magnanimous support being provided to IST in the form of induction of highly qualified foreign faculty, provision of funds for strengthening of human resource, Ph.D scholarships and other infrastructure facilities.&#9679;


http://www.pakistantimes.net/2006/08/13/top4.htm


----------



## Neo

*China, Pakistan to launch 3 satellites: Cooperation may also cover cyber-security*

BEIJING, Aug 30: China will work with Pakistan to launch three earth resource satellites over the next five years. Officials on Wednesday said that relevant institutions of the two counties had already started groundwork to launch the satellites within the stipulated period.

According to the sources, Pakistan-China bilateral cooperation in the space industry could span a broad spectrum of topics, including climate science, clean energy technologies, clean water technologies, cyber-security, basic space, atmospheric and earth sciences and marine sciences, the sources added.

The two countries have been playing an active role at the regional level as well, strengthening cooperation in the space industry. Pakistan, China and seven other countries signed a treaty for the establishment of Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organisation (APSCO) in 2005, and it would take effect upon ratification by five members.

ChinaÃ¢â¬â¢s legislature ratified the treaty in June, said Jin Zhuanglong, deputy director of the Commission of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense. Ã¢â¬ÅWe are looking forward to expand the countryÃ¢â¬â¢s share of the international market for satellite launches and other space services,Ã¢â¬Â he added.

Mr Jin told an international conference on the space industry that China had already signed 16 pacts with 13 governments and organisations and established space industry cooperation with more than 40 countries and international organisations.

Specifically, he said, China would deepen cooperation with Russia, the Ukraine and other European countries as well as South American countries such as Argentina, Chile and Peru.

In Asia, China is actively engaged in the setting up APSCO, which would be based in Beijing. Eight countries Ã¢â¬â China, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia, Iran, Mongolia, Peru and Thailand Ã¢â¬â signed the document last October. Turkey also signed the convention June this year, making it the ninth member of the organisation.

The APSCO will be formally established after China receives approvals from at least five participating countriesÃ¢â¬â¢ parliaments. Chinese Vice-Premier Huang Ju said in a statement that China will work closely with related countries to contribute to the peaceful use of outer space.

The formation of the APSCO will be beneficial to further exchanges and cooperation in space technology and its application and promoting economic and social development, and common prosperity, in the region, he added.

http://www.dawn.com/2006/08/31/top18.htm


----------



## ali ahmad

Communication Satellite 
Currently a leased satellite PAKSAT 1 is placed in the 
38 degree East longitude slot allotted to Pakistan. In 
principal approval has been granted by the government of 
Pakistan for the replacement of PAKSAT 1 by a new 
communication satellite Paksat 1R when the lease period 
runs out. Feasibility & system definition studies for 
developing the Communication Satellite are in process 
and when completed will be presented to the government 
for approval.

www.suparco.gov.pk


----------



## ali ahmad

Remote Sensing Satellite
Remote Sensing satellites have applications in a variety 
of fields like the agricultural sector, forestry, urban 
planning, resource management, pollution monitoring etc. 
Since these applications contribute to the socio 
economic development of a country; it is very important 
to have remote sensing satellites to aid the 
developmental process. As such Feasibility & system 
definition studies for remote sensing satellites are in 
process and when completed will be presented to the 
government for approval.


www.suparco.gov.pk


----------



## Kaiser

Pakistan and China should try to work on launching there own GPS like system into space. The US holds a monoploy on such technologies and has in the past decade had nearly doubled its conventional firepower on the GPS system alone via bombs, fighters, missiles, ships etc


----------



## EagleEyes

Has anyone tried to visit SUPARCO? I was living close to there, but never tried to visit it. It seems to be highly classified research & development center.


----------



## Kaiser

WebMaster said:


> Has anyone tried to visit SUPARCO? I was living close to there, but never tried to visit it. It seems to be highly classified research & development center.



Suparco is currently working on many secret developements along with Pakistan's balllistic missile program


----------



## heartbreakkid

hello ya its for sure musharraf looks forward for 2008
wen pakistan will enter into space yahoo


----------



## MastanKhan

Kashifa,

" I want to know all about pakistan's program" -----guy you sound like an ndian spy who is trying to scratch some information from kids and relatives or friends of people working on the space program.


----------



## Neo

*NASA installs air pollution monitoring equipment in Pakistan *

Tuesday January 9

Lahore, Jan 9 (ANI): Growing its international air pollution monitoring network further, the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) of the US has installed a Sun Photo Spectrometer equipment worth 24,000 dollars in Pakistan to monitor pollution in the country.

NASA will also train the local engineers for operating and collecting data through the equipment, which is able of monitoring type of pollutants and intensity of pollution in the lower and upper atmosphere by tracking solar radiation.

The equipment will be installed at Lahore's Meteorological Department office free of cost to measure the level of pollution and the type of pollutants. I will also evaluate their reasons and impact on crop, human health and affect on other living creatures, including cattle, The Nation reported.

After collecting the data, Pakistan will share it with NASA to enable it to evaluate the intensity of pollution and its variations.

The paper quoted sources as saying that the equipment is working on experimental basis and it would be fully functional in a couple of months.

Pakistan is not the only country where NASA has installed Sun Photo Spectrometer. In a bid to extend its air pollution-monitoring network, the US space agency has installed pollution monitoring equipments in a number of countries, including in many in Asia.

And, now, it is paying attention to Asia to know the reasons behind the high pollution level in this continent, so that the situation here can be improved.

http://in.news.yahoo.com/070109/139/6aytv.html


----------



## Neo

*India exporting smog to Pakistan?*

Reshma Patil

Mumbai, January 8, 2007

Promoting cross-border infiltration is a charge India has repeatedly brought against Pakistan. Now, Pakistan has accused India of the same Ã¢â¬â but it is a rather hazy charge. Literally.

The Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) has launched a three-year study to "substantiate earlier findings" that smog in Pakistani Punjab is caused by "excessive burning of coal by India's thermal power plants," the Pakistani daily Dawn said on Sunday.

There are three thermal power plants in Indian Punjab close to the Pakistani border Ã¢â¬â Bathinda, Lehra Mohabbut in Sangrur district, and Ropar.

Dawn quoted Pakistani minister Malik Amin Aslam as saying that once the findings were proven, Islamabad would discuss the matter with New Delhi.

It also quoted anonymous SUPARCO officials as saying that Pakistan had taken up the matter informally with India "on a number of occasions, but the Indian side was in a state of denial".

SUPARCO chief Arshad Siraj was unavailable for a comment.

In Delhi, the Central Pollution Control Board (CPCB) dismissed the report as far-fetched. CPCB member-secretary B Sengupta told HT that emissions from Indian power plants were not polluting Pakistan.

"It is not correct to say this, they have no scientific evidence," Sengupta said. He denied anyone from Pakistan had been in touch with India on this. "Nobody (from Pakistan) has contacted us so far."

Indian experts said winter surface temperatures ensure polluting emissions remain localised. "The Pakistani claim is not supported by evidence," J Srinivasan of the Indian Institute of Science, Bangalore, said.

"They would have to prove that the wind direction was from India to Pakistan. But in winter, wind moves from India to the Arabian Sea."

http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1893262,0008.htm


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan selects Telesat for procurement and launch of Paksat 1-R satellite*
Tuesday March 13, 2007

OTTAWA, March 13 /CNW/ - Telesat, one of the world's leading satellite operators, announced today that it has signed a consulting contract with the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Pakistan's national space agency. Under the agreement, Telesat will assist SUPARCO in the procurement and launch of the Paksat-1R satellite, which will replace the existing Paksat-1 in 2010.

"Telesat's new relationship with Pakistan's national space agency is testimony to Telesat's longstanding reputation for integrity, reliability and deep expertise in the field of satellite communications services," said Dan Goldberg, Telesat's president and CEO. "For more than 35 years, Telesat has been a pioneer in leading-edge satellite communications and it's a privilege to put that experience to work to benefit the people of Pakistan."

Telesat's services will include initiating, evaluating and recommending manufacturer proposals for Paksat-1R, and providing technical and commercial advisors during the negotiation process. Telesat will also help oversee the construction of the new satellite, and will monitor the launch and in-orbit testing services.

"SUPARCO is committed to explore and expand our country's satellite technology, and Telesat can certainly help in reaching this goal," said a SUPARCO spokesperson. "Telesat shares SUPARCO's vision and passion for developing advanced satellite services for the benefit of millions of people, everyday."

About Telesat (www.telesat.ca)

Headquartered in Ottawa, Telesat Canada is one of the world's pioneers in satellite communications and systems management. Created in 1969, the company made history three years later with the launch of Anik A1, the world's first domestic communications satellite in geostationary orbit operated by a commercial company.

Telesat operates a fleet of satellites that provide broadcast distribution and telecommunications services, and is a highly respected consultant and partner in satellite ventures around the world. Telesat has offices throughout Canada, in the United States and in Brazil. On December 18th, 2006, Telesat's parent company, BCE Inc., agreed to sell the satellite operator for $3.25 billion, net of debt, to a new acquisition company formed by Canada's Public Sector Pension Investment Board (PSP Investments) and Loral Space & Communications Inc. As part of the agreement, Loral will transfer the fixed satellite services and network services assets of Loral Skynet to the new acquisition company, which assets will be combined with Telesat's.

About SUPARCO (www.suparco.gov.pk)

Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is the National space agency responsible for executing projects related to the National Space Programme. Established in 1962, SUPARCO is devoted to research and development in space sciences, space technology and their applications. The agency works to develop and promote indigenous capabilities in space technology to bring about socio-economic benefits for Pakistan.

SUPARCO is actively involved in the development of capability and human resources required for the effective implementation of the National Space Programme. SUPARCO has earlier designed, developed and launched two Low Earth Orbiting (LEO) experimental satellites, BADR-1 and BADR-B. A communication satellite, Paksat-1, was deployed at 38 degrees E orbital slot in December 2002, which has since been offering satellite capacity to various telecom service providers. SUPARCO is also acquiring Remote Sensing Satellite data using its Satellite Ground Station in Islamabad and marketing the same.

http://biz.yahoo.com/cnw/070313/telesat_launch_paksat.html?.v=1


----------



## Moin91

urdu zaban main dunya ka sub say kasir-ul-asahaat or bain-ul-aqwami shuhrat yafta science risala.
yeh buhat hi acha risala hay urdu zaban main sciene ki maloomat kay liay or compuet ki maloomat kay liay or world defence ki maloomat kay liay
yeh mahanama risala hay
is ko parhain buaht hi acha Sceince magzine hay


----------



## EagleEyes

What is the current goal of Suparco? I mean whats next?

Seems like Paksat 1-R satellite will meet the requirements for year to come, and they are happy with it.

Probably NOT interested in putting up a man in space.


----------



## Interceptor

To put a man in space you need un imaginable amount of support from the private and government sector it needs a huge Fund that would be in billions a year and then it would be possible, at the momment Pakistan is runned by a Dictatorship and the plans to reach anywhere are not to be seen the only thing the government is concerned is how to Loot the country and how to have more money no agenda in developing any specialised organisation that would help the country to design electronics.


----------



## HAIDER

BEIJING, April 17 (APP): Pakistan and China on Tuesday inked 27 agreements and MoUs aimed at further expanding ties between the two countries including cooperation in space technology, avoidance of double taxation and increased cooperation between the private sectors. The signing ceremony witnessed by Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz and his Chinese counterpart Wen Jiabao at the Great Hall of the People and their cabinet members was preceded by an exclusive 40-minute meeting between the two leaders and an hour-long round of formal talks. The private sectors of the two countries signed 14 agreements, while another 13 were signed between the two governments, which also agreed to realize the projects to be undertaken by them on âfast-track basis.â âWe have re-energized an already strong relationship by introducing new dimensions, new aspects which are reflective of the changes taking place in the world and both the countries,â Prime Minister Aziz told the accompanying mediamen after the talks. Under the Framework Agreement between China National Space Administration (CNSA) and Suparco, the two sides will âdeepen cooperationâ in Science and Technology. China will help Pakistan's communications and earth observation satellite programme. The two countries will also work on construction of a cross-border cable system to strengthen their communication linkages. Shaukat Aziz said he was very pleased with the talks. âThe relations are going from strength to strength, to new heights,â he said and added the two countries have moved forward in areas of defence cooperation, science and technology collaboration and financing by Chinese companies in Pakistan's energy and trade spheres. Pakistan and China also agreed on infrastructure development projects, including dams, power generation and mass transit systems. Prime Minister Aziz said the âbroad-basedâ talks reflected similarity of views on major international issues and covered cooperation in the fight against terrorism, UN Reforms, Pakistan-India talks and situation in Afghanistan and the Iran situation. (First Posted @ 12:08 PST Updated @ 21:20 PST)
http://dawn.com/2007/04/17/welcome.htm


----------



## EagleEyes

*Pakistan, China Sign: 27 Accords with One on Space Technology * 
By April Yu 'Pakistan Times' Foreign Correspondent

BEIJING (China): Pakistan and China on Tuesday inked 27 agreements and Memorandums of Understanding aimed at further expanding ties between the two countries including cooperation in space technology, avoidance of double taxation and increased cooperation between the private sectors. 

The signing ceremony witnessed by Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz and his Chinese counterpart Wen Jiabao here at the Great Hall of the People and their cabinet members was preceded by an exclusive 40-minute meeting between the two leaders and an hour-long round of formal talks. 

The private sectors of the two countries signed 14 agreements, while another 13 were signed between the two governments, which also agreed to realize the projects to be undertaken by them on &#8220;fast-track basis.&#8221; 

&#8220;We have re-energized an already strong relationship by introducing new dimensions, new aspects which are reflective of the changes taking place in the world and both the countries,&#8221; Prime Minister Aziz told the accompanying media team here at the State Guest House after the talks. 

Under the Framework Agreement between China National Space Administration (CNSA) and Suparco, the two sides will &#8220;deepen cooperation&#8221; in Science and Technology. China will help Pakistan&#8217;s communications and earth observation satellite programme. 

The two countries will also work on construction of a cross-border cable system to strengthen their communication linkages. 

Shaukat Aziz said he was very pleased with the talks. 

&#8220;The relations are going from strength to strength, to new heights,&#8221; he said and added the two countries have moved forward in areas of defence cooperation, science and technology collaboration and financing by Chinese companies in Pakistan&#8217;s energy and trade spheres. 

Pakistan and China agreed on greater cooperation in the Banking sector and on ways to &#8220;broaden dimensions&#8221; in all areas. They also agreed on infrastructure development projects, including dams, power generation and mass transit systems. 

Prime Minister Aziz said the &#8220;broad-based&#8221; talks reflected similarity of views on major international issues and covered cooperation in the fight against terrorism, UN Reforms, Pakistan-India talks and situation in Afghanistan and the Iran situation. 

He also spoke of the agreements on the economic side for furthering the strategic ties by promoting cooperation in the field of small and medium enterprises and increased interaction between private sectors. He also mentioned the setting up of the Joint Investment Company that he described as a new model of collaboration between the two countries. 

Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz said both Pakistan and China had already signed a Free Trade Agreement aimed at boosting bilateral trade to US 15 billion dollars in next five years. 

He said Pakistan congratulated China over the successful conclusion of talks on North Korean issue. On the Iranian nuclear issue, Pakistan and China expressed similarity of views. Pakistan reiterated its position that Russia and China should play active role for a peaceful solution. 

Shaukat Aziz said there was a need for more cultural and people to people exchanges between Pakistan and China. The two countries also signed a Treaty on Mutual Judicial Assistance in Criminal Matters, an agreement on Projects Implementation Regulation for the five-year development programme on economic cooperation and an agreement on Economic and Technical Cooperation. 

*The MoUs were signed on cooperation between Karachi and Shanghai Stock Exchange, cooperation between Pakistani Ministry of Industries and Chinese Development and Reform Commission, collaboration between Suparco and China Great Wall Industry, cooperation on PAKSAT-1R, cooperation between Foreign Service Academies and on establishment of Pakistan Study Centre at Beijing University. *

Defence Minister 

Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz Tuesday met the Chinese Minister for Commission of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence Zhang Yunchuan, who called on him at the State Guest House in Beijing. During the meeting they discussed in detail all aspects of bilateral collaboration in the fields of defence, science, technology, and defence production. 

The Prime Minister said that both countries have benefitted from the exchange of technical knowledge and expertise in the long-standing mutual cooperation. 

He said that the joint production of JF-17 Thunder fighter aircraft is the symbol of Pakistan-China defence cooperation. 

Shaukat Aziz said that there is a need to maintain the momentum of cooperation and said that both countries have agreed to further expand the collaboration to all areas of scientific and defense partnership. 

The meeting was also attended by Federal Minister for Science and Technology Noraiz Shakoor and other officials. 

Investment Opportunities

Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz on Tuesday said there were vast investment opportunities in all sectors in Pakistan and there was no discrimination between the local and foreign investors. 

Speaking at a luncheon meeting hosted by the Chief Executive Officer of CICC Levin Zhu and attended by CEO's of leading financial companies and the corporate sector, the Prime Minister said Pakistan was keen to seek more investment in automative, trucking, energy, construction, steel mills and real estate. 

He said Pakistan was working on a comprehensive plan to expand the National Trade Corridor and desired joint ventures in manufacture of heavy trucks and allied facilities. 

The Prime Minister said no sector in Pakistan is closed to foreign investment. 

He said the economic situation in Pakistan is now more stronger and the government has made tremendous strides to turn around the economy. 

The Prime Minister said the economic strategy of the government envisaged greater role for the improvement of private sector. He said as a result of government&#8217;s board-based structural reforms agenda the country&#8217;s economy is on high growth rate. 

He said the per capita income has increased to 865 dollars and hoped that it will be over one thousand dollars in next year. 

The Prime Minister said the level of the local and foreign Investment has reached up to twenty percent of the GDP, which is the highest in the history of the country. He said Pakistan has vast potential in the fields of power generation, IT and telecom, oil and gas, agri-business and auto mobile industry. 

Shaukat Aziz said the policies of liberalization, deregulation and privatization have attracted both foreign and local investment in diverse fields in Pakistan. 

He said Pakistan is fast turning into a major market economy in the region. He said Pakistan intends to import gas from Iran to meet its growing need in the energy sector. 

The Prime Minister said during his recent visit to India he discussed the matter with Indian Prime Minister and hoped that it will take final decision on the project very soon. 

He appreciated that China is supporting and assisting Pakistan in various fields for its development. He said Chinese Exim Bank is financing various projects in Pakistan. 

The Prime Minister urged the Chinese private sector to come and invest in Pakistan as it is ideally situated to become a hub for Chinese companies to manufacture their products for onward expert to the world. 

He said Pakistan&#8217;s economy is open and the future of the country is very bright and attractive. 

The Chief Executive Officer of CICC Levin Zhu appreciating the economic policies of Pakistan said that tremendous investment opportunities and economic stability has attracted the attention of foreign investors to invest in Pakistan.&#9679;


----------



## HAIDER

QUETTA, Pakistan - In a joint statement issued last week at the conclusion of Pakistani Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz's official visit to China, both sides said they are determined to elevate their friendship and strategic partnership.

As strategic partners, China and Pakistan have agreed to enhance cooperation in the areas of space science and technology. While China can transfer space technology to Pakistan, the South Asian country can in return assist China in



space by establishing a station on its soil to track Chinese satellites.

The two sides have reportedly agreed that the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) will form a working group that will negotiate the purchase of satellites from China. SUPARCO, Pakistan's national space agency, was established in 1962 as an autonomous research and development organization under the federal government.

Pakistan-China bilateral cooperation in the space industry could span a broad spectrum, including climate science, clean energy technologies, clean water technologies, cyber-security, basic space, atmospheric and earth sciences, and marine sciences.

It is worth mentioning that it was China that launched Pakistan's first satellite into orbit in 1990 because Pakistan had no spaceport. Badr-A, Pakistan's first indigenously developed satellite, was launched on July 16 that year from Xichang Launch Center in southwestern China's Sichuan province. It was launched with the Long March 2E rocket, which is designed to lift 6,800 kilograms to a low elliptical orbit ranging from 400 to 800 kilometers above Earth. The rocket, called Cluster Carrier, blasted off from a new pad built to launch bigger boosters. The Long March 2E, with four boosters strapped on, carried a large Australian dummy satellite. The satellite successfully completed its design life.

The visiting Pakistani prime minister sought Chinese cooperation in rocket science and space technology. China can help Pakistan in developing and launching satellites. Pakistan's space program is aimed at furthering research in space science and allied fields, enhancing indigenous capabilities in space technology, and promoting the peaceful applications of space science and technology for the socio-economic development of the country.

SUPARCO started building a small amateur radio satellite in late 1986 with support from the Pakistan Amateur Radio Society. It was supposed to be launched by a US space shuttle, but the 1986 Challenger explosion and the resulting delays required a change in plans. In December 2001, Pakistan launched its second satellite, Badr-B, an Earth-observation satellite, on a Zenit 2 rocket from Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. It was designed by the United Kingdom's Space Innovations Ltd. Last month, Pakistan successfully test-fired a Hataf VII cruise missile with a range of 700km. It is capable of carrying various types of warheads, including nuclear.

Pakistan is implementing a strategic program for launching the country's own satellite to replace Paksat-1, which has already completed its design life. Launched in February 1996, Paksat-1 was Pakistan's first geostationary satellite and was designed to serve Indonesia. It was originally manufactured by Boeing and used the HS 601 spacecraft design. According to the plan, the Paksat-1R satellite will replace Paksat-1 in 2010. The new Pakistani satellite would orbit the Earth at a height of 200-300km and complete a round of its orbit in 70 minutes. The rocket carrying the new satellite would travel at a speed of 29,000 km/h. Islamabad wants to get space technology from China to achieve the ambitious goals of economic progress and making the country impregnable.

SUPARCO signed a consulting deal with Telesat last month for advice on the purchase, manufacture and launch of the Paksat-1R satellite. Under the agreement, Telesat will help the Pakistani agency find a manufacturer and provide technical and commercial advice during the negotiation process. Telesat will also help oversee the construction of the new satellite and monitor the launch and in-orbit testing services.

Beijing launched its first satellite, Mao 1, to Earth orbit on its own Long March space rocket in April 1970. This made China the fifth nation with a space rocket. Since 1970, China has made scores of successful satellite launches. In 2000, Beijing orbited its first high-resolution electro-optical imaging satellite, which relays its digital pictures by radio to ground stations. China launched its first military communications satellite in January 2000 as part of a People's Liberation Army command-and-control network linking forces for combat. By the end of 2001, China had launched nearly 50 satellites with a 90% success rate. The spacecraft have included remote sensing, communications and weather satellites for both civilian and military use.

China started offering commercial space-launch services to foreign satellite owners in 1986 during a time when US shuttles and European rockets were grounded. Numerous satellites have been launched for foreign clients. Great Wall Industrial Corp is China's commercial space-launch firm. China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp is a large state-owned enterprise that builds five different series of satellites. Today, Beijing is looking forward to expanding its share of the international market for satellite launches and other space services. It has already signed 16 pacts with 13 governments and organizations and established space-industry cooperation with more than 40 countries and international organizations.

Experts in Pakistan view China as the only country that is in a position to transfer space technology to Pakistan. In the initial stages, Pakistan would place its satellite in orbit with Chinese assistance and later develop rockets indigenously.

Launching a remote-sensing satellite is Pakistan's first priority because such a satellite can be used in a variety of cartographic studies. Chinese rocket technology, according to the experts, is the best in the world - the United States drops satellites into the sea and then a special ship recovers them, while China has succeeded in landing its spacecraft on ground.

China recently startled the world by destroying one of its old satellites in space. Numerous US satellites in space are now within range of Chinese anti-satellite weapons. China has not only achieved the capability of launching its satellites into space but is also developing rockets.

Pakistan and China have been strengthening cooperation in the space industry. Last August, China committed to work with Pakistan to launch three Earth-resource satellites over the next five years. The relevant institutions of the two countries had already started the groundwork to launch the satellites within the stipulated period.

Pakistan, China and seven other countries signed a treaty for the establishment of the Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (APSCO) in 2005. China's legislature ratified the treaty last June. The APSCO will be formally established after China receives approvals from at least five participating countries' parliaments. China is actively engaged in the setting up of APSCO, which will be based in Beijing. The formation of APSCO is expected to facilitate further exchanges and cooperation in space technology in the region.

Syed Fazl-e-Haider, sfazlehaider05@yahoo.com, is a development analyst based in Quetta, Pakistan. He is the author of six books, including The Economic Development of Balochistan, published in May 2004.

(Copyright 2007 Asia Times Online Ltd. All rights reserved. Please contact us about sales, syndication and republishing.)
http://atimes.com/atimes/South_Asia/ID26Df01.html


----------



## khanbhai

Good newsssssss


----------



## dabong1

China, Pakistan cooperate in space 
By Syed Fazl-e-Haider 

QUETTA, Pakistan - In a joint statement issued last week at the conclusion of Pakistani Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz's official visit to China, both sides said they are determined to elevate their friendship and strategic partnership. 

As strategic partners, China and Pakistan have agreed to enhance cooperation in the areas of space science and technology. While China can transfer space technology to Pakistan, the South Asian country can in return assist China in space by establishing a station on its soil to track Chinese satellites. 

The two sides have reportedly agreed that the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) will form a working group that will negotiate the purchase of satellites from China. SUPARCO, Pakistan's national space agency, was established in 1962 as an autonomous research and development organization under the federal government. 

Pakistan-China bilateral cooperation in the space industry could span a broad spectrum, including climate science, clean energy technologies, clean water technologies, cyber-security, basic space, atmospheric and earth sciences, and marine sciences. 

It is worth mentioning that it was China that launched Pakistan's first satellite into orbit in 1990 because Pakistan had no spaceport. Badr-A, Pakistan's first indigenously developed satellite, was launched on July 16 that year from Xichang Launch Center in southwestern China's Sichuan province. It was launched with the Long March 2E rocket, which is designed to lift 6,800 kilograms to a low elliptical orbit ranging from 400 to 800 kilometers above Earth. The rocket, called Cluster Carrier, blasted off from a new pad built to launch bigger boosters. The Long March 2E, with four boosters strapped on, carried a large Australian dummy satellite. The satellite successfully completed its design life. 

The visiting Pakistani prime minister sought Chinese cooperation in rocket science and space technology. China can help Pakistan in developing and launching satellites. Pakistan's space program is aimed at furthering research in space science and allied fields, enhancing indigenous capabilities in space technology, and promoting the peaceful applications of space science and technology for the socio-economic development of the country. 

SUPARCO started building a small amateur radio satellite in late 1986 with support from the Pakistan Amateur Radio Society. It was supposed to be launched by a US space shuttle, but the 1986 Challenger explosion and the resulting delays required a change in plans. In December 2001, Pakistan launched its second satellite, Badr-B, an Earth-observation satellite, on a Zenit 2 rocket from Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. It was designed by the United Kingdom's Space Innovations Ltd. Last month, Pakistan successfully test-fired a Hataf VII cruise missile with a range of 700km. It is capable of carrying various types of warheads, including nuclear. 

Pakistan is implementing a strategic program for launching the country's own satellite to replace Paksat-1, which has already completed its design life. Launched in February 1996, Paksat-1 was Pakistan's first geostationary satellite and was designed to serve Indonesia. It was originally manufactured by Boeing and used the HS 601 spacecraft design. According to the plan, the Paksat-1R satellite will replace Paksat-1 in 2010. The new Pakistani satellite would orbit the Earth at a height of 200-300km and complete a round of its orbit in 70 minutes. The rocket carrying the new satellite would travel at a speed of 29,000 km/h. Islamabad wants to get space technology from China to achieve the ambitious goals of economic progress and making the country impregnable. 

SUPARCO signed a consulting deal with Telesat last month for advice on the purchase, manufacture and launch of the Paksat-1R satellite. Under the agreement, Telesat will help the Pakistani agency find a manufacturer and provide technical and commercial advice during the negotiation process. Telesat will also help oversee the construction of the new satellite and monitor the launch and in-orbit testing services. 

Beijing launched its first satellite, Mao 1, to Earth orbit on its own Long March space rocket in April 1970. This made China the fifth nation with a space rocket. Since 1970, China has made scores of successful satellite launches. In 2000, Beijing orbited its first high-resolution electro-optical imaging satellite, which relays its digital pictures by radio to ground stations. China launched its first military communications satellite in January 2000 as part of a People's Liberation Army command-and-control network linking forces for combat. By the end of 2001, China had launched nearly 50 satellites with a 90% success rate. The spacecraft have included remote sensing, communications and weather satellites for both civilian and military use. 

China started offering commercial space-launch services to foreign satellite owners in 1986 during a time when US shuttles and European rockets were grounded. Numerous satellites have been launched for foreign clients. Great Wall Industrial Corp is China's commercial space-launch firm. China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp is a large state-owned enterprise that builds five different series of satellites. Today, Beijing is looking forward to expanding its share of the international market for satellite launches and other space services. It has already signed 16 pacts with 13 governments and organizations and established space-industry cooperation with more than 40 countries and international organizations. 

Experts in Pakistan view China as the only country that is in a position to transfer space technology to Pakistan. In the initial stages, Pakistan would place its satellite in orbit with Chinese assistance and later develop rockets indigenously. 

Launching a remote-sensing satellite is Pakistan's first priority because such a satellite can be used in a variety of cartographic studies. Chinese rocket technology, according to the experts, is the best in the world - the United States drops satellites into the sea and then a special ship recovers them, while China has succeeded in landing its spacecraft on ground. 

China recently startled the world by destroying one of its old satellites in space. Numerous US satellites in space are now within range of Chinese anti-satellite weapons. China has not only achieved the capability of launching its satellites into space but is also developing rockets. 

Pakistan and China have been strengthening cooperation in the space industry. Last August, China committed to work with Pakistan to launch three Earth-resource satellites over the next five years. The relevant institutions of the two countries had already started the groundwork to launch the satellites within the stipulated period. 

Pakistan, China and seven other countries signed a treaty for the establishment of the Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (APSCO) in 2005. China's legislature ratified the treaty last June. The APSCO will be formally established after China receives approvals from at least five participating countries' parliaments. China is actively engaged in the setting up of APSCO, which will be based in Beijing. The formation of APSCO is expected to facilitate further exchanges and cooperation in space technology in the region.


----------



## Interceptor

mumairhq said:


> ya thats good we should cooperate with them in almost every field.



This reports is well old. By the way Pakistan is in pact with China and that isn't bad the Pakistanis are being trained by the chinnese space organisation and that could be valuable to the future Pakistans space program.


----------



## overseer

Isn't this a double post? Shouldn't this be merged into one?
https://defence.pk/forums/showthread.php?t=4864


----------



## my_aks

there is no news that is good new joint vetures should be made weather it is china or france in the case of the subs. Space the next biggest thing


----------



## EagleEyes

overseer said:


> Isn't this a double post? Shouldn't this be merged into one?
> https://defence.pk/forums/showthread.php?t=4864



Done.



my_aks said:


> there is no news that is good new joint vetures should be made weather it is china or france in the case of the subs. Space the next biggest thing



For the time being Pakistan has limited offers on transfer of technology considering that embargo has lifted not long ago. It will take time for Pakistan to create a positive image and a capable defence industry which will be able to accept these kind of TOT offers, which will of course lead to advancement.

Space technologies need to step up in Pakistan, however, there isn't much money to be spent on space technologies. It will cost us a lot, so for now Pakistan is just leasing satelittes for normal and for some extent military use. Once the economy and other things are in stable position, you will see big steps in not juse military but space.

Space is the least thing Pakistan wants to look for now.


----------



## Interceptor

Pakistan need allot more than ToT it needs the resource and Human resources, it has technical know how it needs the money to start anything.


----------



## overseer

I think cooperation is definitely the best way to go. And it gives the most benefit for all participating countries since the knowledge gained is equally shared. Even the USA didn't developed their Space program all by themself. They had the help from all over the world (Top scientist from China, Germany for example).

Their space program was kick started by several prominent foreign scientists. One of them was a famous Nazi scientist name Wernher von Braun, who later served as director of NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center and the chief architect of the Saturn V launch vehicle, the superbooster that propelled the United States to the Moon. He is generally regarded as the father of the United States space program. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wernher_von_Braun


Another one is a chinese (born 1911, he is still alive today) name Tsien Hsue-shen, who co-founded the famous Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL) at the California Institute of Technology (which later becomes NASA JPL), who later got "suspected" and accused of being communist in the McCarthy era (period of intense anti-Communist suspicion) and got deported back to China who later become father of Chinese space program. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsien_Hsue-shen


These are some of his papers he published before he went back to China in 1958. Most of these research was done before the computer was even invented, before CFD (computational fluid dynamics) was even a glimmer of idea.


_* Tsien HS Two-dimensional subsonic flow of compressible fluids // Aeronaut. Sci. 1939
* Von Karman T, Tsien HS. The buckling of thin cylindrical shells under axial compression. J Aeronaut Sci 1941
* Tsien, HS 1943 Symmetrical Joukowsky Airfoils in shear flow. Q. Appl. Math.
* Tsien, HS, "On the Design of the Contraction Cone for a Wind Tunnel," J. Aeronaut. Sci., 10, 68-70, 1943
* Von Karman, T. and Tsien, HS, "Lifting- line Theory for a Wing in Nonuniform Flow," Quarterly of Applied Mathematics, Vol. 3, 1945
* Tsien, HS: Similarity laws of hypersonic flows. J. Math. Phys. 25, 247-251, (1946).
* Tsien, HS 1952 The transfer functions of rocket nozzles. J. Am. Rocket Soc
* Tsien, HS, "Rockets and Other Thermal Jets Using Nuclear Energy", The Science and Engineering of Nuclear Power, Addison-Wesley Vol.11, 1949
* Tsien, HS, &#8220;Take-Off from Satellite Orbit,&#8221; Journal of the American. Rocket Society, Vol. 23, No. 4, 1953
* Tsien, HS 1956 The PoincarÃ©-Lighthill-Kuo Method, Advances in Appl. Mech.
* Tsien, HS, 1958, "The equations of gas dynamics."
* Tsien, HS, "Rockets and Other Thermal Jets Using Nuclear Energy", The Science and Engineering of Nuclear Power, Addison-Wesley_


Even today, USA still collaborate very closely with other countries such as Japan (technology, investment), EU (technology, investment) and Australia (ground support and tracking). The International Space Station is one such example.


----------



## EagleEyes

Interceptor said:


> Pakistan need allot more than ToT it needs the resource and Human resources, it has technical know how it needs the money to start anything.



True, Indeed. But to start up. TOT will always give an edge, which trains the personnel in more than just basic, and later to keep that TOT in hand, those personnels than further collaborate in understanding the technical know how to the others.


----------



## Interceptor

I never disagreed with the ToT I only added that there is a lot more needed than that, money speaks better than a person, Pakistan has or has not developed a space port it should be completed and the Pakistani resarch funding on R&D is poor a lot of attention required there mor Universeties needed in the country to setup a Think Tank more development in science departments required across the country.

Non have yet been completed.


----------



## Neo

*China, Pakistan cooperate in space *
By Syed Fazl-e-Haider 

QUETTA, Pakistan - In a joint statement issued last week at the conclusion of Pakistani Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz's official visit to China, both sides said they are determined to elevate their friendship and strategic partnership. 

As strategic partners, China and Pakistan have agreed to enhance cooperation in the areas of space science and technology. While China can transfer space technology to Pakistan, the South Asian country can in return assist China in space by establishing a station on its soil to track Chinese satellites. 

The two sides have reportedly agreed that the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) will form a working group that will negotiate the purchase of satellites from China. SUPARCO, Pakistan's national space agency, was established in 1962 as an autonomous research and development organization under the federal government. 

Pakistan-China bilateral cooperation in the space industry could span a broad spectrum, including climate science, clean energy technologies, clean water technologies, cyber-security, basic space, atmospheric and earth sciences, and marine sciences. 

It is worth mentioning that it was China that launched Pakistan's first satellite into orbit in 1990 because Pakistan had no spaceport. Badr-A, Pakistan's first indigenously developed satellite, was launched on July 16 that year from Xichang Launch Center in southwestern China's Sichuan province. It was launched with the Long March 2E rocket, which is designed to lift 6,800 kilograms to a low elliptical orbit ranging from 400 to 800 kilometers above Earth. The rocket, called Cluster Carrier, blasted off from a new pad built to launch bigger boosters. The Long March 2E, with four boosters strapped on, carried a large Australian dummy satellite. The satellite successfully completed its design life. 

The visiting Pakistani prime minister sought Chinese cooperation in rocket science and space technology. China can help Pakistan in developing and launching satellites. Pakistan's space program is aimed at furthering research in space science and allied fields, enhancing indigenous capabilities in space technology, and promoting the peaceful applications of space science and technology for the socio-economic development of the country. 

SUPARCO started building a small amateur radio satellite in late 1986 with support from the Pakistan Amateur Radio Society. It was supposed to be launched by a US space shuttle, but the 1986 Challenger explosion and the resulting delays required a change in plans. In December 2001, Pakistan launched its second satellite, Badr-B, an Earth-observation satellite, on a Zenit 2 rocket from Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. It was designed by the United Kingdom's Space Innovations Ltd. Last month, Pakistan successfully test-fired a Hataf VII cruise missile with a range of 700km. It is capable of carrying various types of warheads, including nuclear. 

Pakistan is implementing a strategic program for launching the country's own satellite to replace Paksat-1, which has already completed its design life. Launched in February 1996, Paksat-1 was Pakistan's first geostationary satellite and was designed to serve Indonesia. It was originally manufactured by Boeing and used the HS 601 spacecraft design. According to the plan, the Paksat-1R satellite will replace Paksat-1 in 2010. The new Pakistani satellite would orbit the Earth at a height of 200-300km and complete a round of its orbit in 70 minutes. The rocket carrying the new satellite would travel at a speed of 29,000 km/h. Islamabad wants to get space technology from China to achieve the ambitious goals of economic progress and making the country impregnable. 

SUPARCO signed a consulting deal with Telesat last month for advice on the purchase, manufacture and launch of the Paksat-1R satellite. Under the agreement, Telesat will help the Pakistani agency find a manufacturer and provide technical and commercial advice during the negotiation process. Telesat will also help oversee the construction of the new satellite and monitor the launch and in-orbit testing services. 

Beijing launched its first satellite, Mao 1, to Earth orbit on its own Long March space rocket in April 1970. This made China the fifth nation with a space rocket. Since 1970, China has made scores of successful satellite launches. In 2000, Beijing orbited its first high-resolution electro-optical imaging satellite, which relays its digital pictures by radio to ground stations. China launched its first military communications satellite in January 2000 as part of a People's Liberation Army command-and-control network linking forces for combat. By the end of 2001, China had launched nearly 50 satellites with a 90% success rate. The spacecraft have included remote sensing, communications and weather satellites for both civilian and military use. 

China started offering commercial space-launch services to foreign satellite owners in 1986 during a time when US shuttles and European rockets were grounded. Numerous satellites have been launched for foreign clients. Great Wall Industrial Corp is China's commercial space-launch firm. China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp is a large state-owned enterprise that builds five different series of satellites. Today, Beijing is looking forward to expanding its share of the international market for satellite launches and other space services. It has already signed 16 pacts with 13 governments and organizations and established space-industry cooperation with more than 40 countries and international organizations. 

Experts in Pakistan view China as the only country that is in a position to transfer space technology to Pakistan. In the initial stages, Pakistan would place its satellite in orbit with Chinese assistance and later develop rockets indigenously. 

Launching a remote-sensing satellite is Pakistan's first priority because such a satellite can be used in a variety of cartographic studies. Chinese rocket technology, according to the experts, is the best in the world - the United States drops satellites into the sea and then a special ship recovers them, while China has succeeded in landing its spacecraft on ground. 

China recently startled the world by destroying one of its old satellites in space. Numerous US satellites in space are now within range of Chinese anti-satellite weapons. China has not only achieved the capability of launching its satellites into space but is also developing rockets. 

Pakistan and China have been strengthening cooperation in the space industry. Last August, China committed to work with Pakistan to launch three Earth-resource satellites over the next five years. The relevant institutions of the two countries had already started the groundwork to launch the satellites within the stipulated period. 

Pakistan, China and seven other countries signed a treaty for the establishment of the Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (APSCO) in 2005. China's legislature ratified the treaty last June. The APSCO will be formally established after China receives approvals from at least five participating countries' parliaments. China is actively engaged in the setting up of APSCO, which will be based in Beijing. The formation of APSCO is expected to facilitate further exchanges and cooperation in space technology in the region. 

Syed Fazl-e-Haider, sfazlehaider05@yahoo.com, is a development analyst based in Quetta, Pakistan. He is the author of six books, including The Economic Development of Balochistan, published in May 2004. 

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/South_Asia/ID26Df01.html


----------



## KashifAsrar

Interesting developments.
Pakistan has to come to space to cover its gain in defense developments.
Good that they are now working more pro-actively.
Kashif


----------



## kvLin

the location of the new Pakistani consulate in China is a very smart selection.
beside JF-17's manufactory in Chengdu, Xichang Satellite Launch Centre is within 500km to the southwest. both in Sichuan Province.


----------



## Neo

I hadn't thought about that Kev, thankS for pointing it out!


----------



## Interceptor

PakSat-IR satellite project expected to be completed by year 2011 PDF Print E-mail

KARACHI, Mar 27 (APP): National Communication Satellite Project (PakSat-IR) is expected to be completed by the year 2011.

This was stated at a conference organised by Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) here on Tuesday.

An official of SUPARCO pointed out that the moot was aimed to seek participation of the local public and private sector research and development organisations in the implementation of the national communication satellite Project (PAKSAT-IR).

A senior official of SUPARCO Iqbal Rao gave a presentation elaborating the technical and commercial aspects of the project, defining the role Pakistanâs local industry could play in its execution.

SUPARCO has signed a contract with M/s Telesat, a consultant from Canada, for the implementation of a major portion of the project.

Raymiles, the consultant from Telesat, highlighted the role his firm would be playing in the development of PakSat-IR and what role the local partners would have in it.

Various local organisations from the IT and Telecom, Communication Engineering, Electronics Engineering and Software Development sectors as well as representatives from prominent educational institutions in the southern region attended the conference.

The National Communication Satellite Project is expected to be completed by 2011. The communication satellite PAKSAT-1R will prove to be a source of self reliance for most of Pakistanâs communication needs and give a boost to the local industry with a wide range of cheap and value-added communication solutions. 

http://www.app.com.pk/en/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6788&Itemid=2


----------



## ahussains

Interceptor said:


> PakSat-IR satellite project expected to be completed by year 2011 PDF Print E-mail
> 
> KARACHI, Mar 27 (APP): National Communication Satellite Project (PakSat-IR) is expected to be completed by the year 2011.
> 
> This was stated at a conference organised by Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) here on Tuesday.
> 
> An official of SUPARCO pointed out that the moot was aimed to seek participation of the local public and private sector research and development organisations in the implementation of the national communication satellite Project (PAKSAT-IR).
> 
> A senior official of SUPARCO Iqbal Rao gave a presentation elaborating the technical and commercial aspects of the project, defining the role Pakistanâs local industry could play in its execution.
> 
> SUPARCO has signed a contract with M/s Telesat, a consultant from Canada, for the implementation of a major portion of the project.
> 
> Raymiles, the consultant from Telesat, highlighted the role his firm would be playing in the development of PakSat-IR and what role the local partners would have in it.
> 
> Various local organisations from the IT and Telecom, Communication Engineering, Electronics Engineering and Software Development sectors as well as representatives from prominent educational institutions in the southern region attended the conference.
> 
> The National Communication Satellite Project is expected to be completed by 2011. The communication satellite PAKSAT-1R will prove to be a source of self reliance for most of Pakistanâs communication needs and give a boost to the local industry with a wide range of cheap and value-added communication solutions.
> 
> http://www.app.com.pk/en/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6788&Itemid=2




Did u have any technicall details of PakSat-IR i think this will be the 4th Pakistani satellite
1. Badar 1
2. Badar B
3. Pak Sat 

 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan's_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle


----------



## Interceptor

ahussains said:


> Did u have any technicall details of PakSat-IR i think this will be the 4th Pakistani satellite
> 1. Badar 1
> 2. Badar B
> 3. Pak Sat
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan's_Satellite_Launch_Vehicle



Badr A/B are ameture radio satellites, and Paksat is on lease untill something like 2010/2011 when Pakistan will launch Paksat 1R. Paksat as I understand dameged but works its there to hold the posistion in space for a Pakistani satellite.

I don't have any technical details on it because it is under development phase however, if you go on, http://www.suparco.gov.pk/ you can look at some detials of the systems that Pakistan is considering.


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan to have its own satellite in orbit in three years says President Musharraf
Islamabad, Pakistan | 25 Jan, 2003 

http://www.presidentofpakistan.gov....spx?nPRPressReleaseId=558&nYear=2007&nMonth=4



> Pakistan Saturday launched its distance education programme through satellite as President Pervez Musharraf promised the country will place its indigenously built satellite in orbit in three years.
> 
> *"We will put our own satellite in orbit in three years," the President announced at the launching ceremony of Distance Education Program through Paksat I, Pakistan's first communication satellite*, amidst a thunderous applause.
> 
> Pakistan's satellite, the President said will not only meet its communication needs but will also be an earth observation satellite for our national interests.
> 
> The launching ceremony and the address of the President\ was beamed live in forty countries through Pakstan 1 and were also webcast. He said Suparco (Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission) will rise to the occasion and make the lift off of our satellite possible in few years time.
> 
> The President said, "although we have space of five years to launch our own satellite, but I have given three years for the task."
> 
> The *President termed the launching of Paksat I as a "tremendous achievement" and said "we will unveil the power of technology to bring high quality education to all.â *He asked the Higher Education Commission and the Education Ministry to dovetail their efforts with the Ministry of Science and Technology to project Pakistan beyond its borders.
> 
> The satellite, he said, provides us an opportunity to learn new technology and to work on our indigenous satellite project.
> 
> Earlier, he said, till the time we had no satellite in orbit there was a psychological barrier that prevented us from achieving our targets, however, now it has been removed with the launch of Paksat I.
> 
> The *President said, earlier prohibitive cost of bandwidth prevented us from using the satellite technology for education*. However, now with the costs plummeting we can use it for commercial purposes.
> 
> The *Paksat I, he said, will now be used to meet the tele communication needs of the people, particularly those living in the remote areas and Pakistan can move ahead on its e governance plan.*
> The four educational channels, he said, will help the government provide free education in all the nooks and corners of the country. He said, we will not only meet the higher educational needs through the Virtual University but also the primary and secondary educational requirements through the Paksat I.
> 
> *"We will harness the power of internet to provide high quality education to the people of Pakistan," the President said*. The President said being the Chairman of the Comstech, he sees many exciting uses of this new technology.
> 
> "Pakistan can be developed as a hub of learning for the Muslim Ummah. We can use Paksat I to beam educational programs in the Muslim world.â He said, "We can spread a positive image of Pakistan and serve as a global information service."
> 
> President Musharraf said, *if we look back at the state of technology three years back, the changes brought in are nothing but revolutionary. *He said, "we went ahead to rectify the years of neglect in key areas, gave directions and stayed on course."
> 
> Today, he said, 56 of our universities have free internet access and are networked for collaborative research. These are further hooked up with the universities of repute in research and development in the United States, the United Kingdom and Australia.
> 
> "Show me a country which has made such a progress in two years. The private sector has been fully involved with the government to evolve a dynamic IT policy that has brought about a revolution," he added.
> 
> *He said the budget for Science and Technology has been increased by 4000 percent, local internet connections have been increased from 29 to 1025 towns and cities, the bandwidth rates have been slashed from 86,000 US$ per 2 Mbit to 3800 US $ per annum, there is a 50 years tax holiday for IT industry and I will show you Pakistan.*
> He said, the day is nothing but a milestone in our country's history. "We as a nation are grateful to the entire team who brought to us this success."
> 
> The *President appreciating the hard work and dedication put in to make the satellite operational said that he was only a decision maker and a facilitator to the project, "but they are the ones who made this achievement possible."*
> 
> The President referred to the time when Dr Atta first approached him for the project and apprised that the *country had already lost four of the five slots reserved in the space for its satellite. He regretted that the inaction of the previous governments caused the country this great loss.*
> 
> President Musharraf said the matter was *immediately approved by the Cabinet, however the only risk was that since the satellite will be moved from one orbit to another, it may fail and we loose the 450 million dollars.*
> 
> He said, "*I was kept informed of the progress of the satellite and I relaxed when it was successfully put in its place in the slot reserved for Pakistan and it started beaming*.â He said, "the risk was always there, but when 'niyaat' (intentions) are clean and noble for the nation, than Allah Almighty also helps."


----------



## Adux

Good Going Pakistan. UGC of India already does this, and is tremendous tool in rural education.


----------



## BATMAN

> country had already lost four of the five slots reserved in the space for its satellite. He regretted that the inaction of the previous governments caused the country this great loss.



Though, Pakistan was the earliest starters of space programms in south asia but all politcal governments ruined it all, similar to the rest of state affairs and the state.
Imagine if Musharraf wasn't ruling in 2003.
Musharraf has worked real hard and smart to undoo all blunders of past.


----------



## Interceptor

BATMAN said:


> Though, Pakistan was the earliest starters of space programms in south asia but all politcal governments ruined it all, similar to the rest of state affairs and the state.
> Imagine if Musharraf wasn't ruling in 2003.
> Musharraf has worked real hard and smart to undoo all blunders of past.



Hasn't Musharraf been selling all the national assets SUPARCO is probably sold where is the national space program. He hasn't created anything new all the previous establisments added something unless u can add something to the space program like institutions, universeties and anounce a spaceport development.


----------



## Cheetah786

Interceptor said:


> Hasn't Musharraf been selling all the national assets SUPARCO is probably sold where is the national space program. He hasn't created anything new all the previous Establishments added something unless u can add something to the space program like institutions, universities and announce a spaceport development.



AT least he is not Known as MR 10%.

what do u want him to add.please share with us all.u think years of bad decisions can be fixed over night.
we all no only BIBI could.but she was to busy filing up her purse she forgot to fix even the leaky toilet.


----------



## Interceptor

Cheetah786 said:


> AT least he is not Known as MR 10%.
> 
> what do u want him to add.please share with us all.u think years of bad decisions can be fixed over night.
> we all no only BIBI could.but she was to busy filing up her purse she forgot to fix even the leaky toilet.



Right I will explain what is required by the way its her father who launched the SUPARCO and its Benazir who lauched the rocket factory that produces Missiles for Pakistan, and it was her government who took the space program seriouse she pushed the space program led to the launch of the satellites. The requirements for a space program.

Pakistan require increased budget on the program so that more R&D can develop, it requires more Universeties it requires more an advance setup of Steal mills and advance network of metallurgist, a independent institute for aerodynamics and this leads to quality testing. 

The topic is about setallites therefore there is a clear need of advanced semiconductors institute of development and this also requires R&D there is a need of management of quility as the silicon must be of the most purest quality and there must not be any bad quality silicon 
as this will cause bad performanc for the semiconductor. There will be a requirement of training and testing institute and the study can be done by advanced engineers from industry or Universeties.

There is a lot more I will explain later.


----------



## Ababeel

> country had already lost four of the five slots reserved in the space for its satellite. He regretted that the inaction of the previous governments caused the country this great loss.



What is this "loss of slots"?
If a country lacks in technology, then why it looses the slot and who capture these slots?
and suppose if Pakistan or any other third world country becomes successful in manufacturing sats, then where they will send them. Are they provided with other slots or what are the options?
This looks totally unjust. On one hand western countries try to block any technological advancement in third world specially muslim nations and on the other hand slot loosing, what is the solution of this?


----------



## EagleEyes

Interceptor,

If you could find more information on the individual satellites, badr-1 etc.. Do share. It is something which is being worked on in Space section of the site.


----------



## Interceptor

BADR-1 satellite was launched on 16 July 1990, from a Chinese launcher, the Long March 2E (LM-2E).

Project Objectives

*

To acquire know-how for indigenous development of satellites to create infrastructure for future satellite development activities
*

To test the performance of indigenously developed satellite subsystems in space environment
*

To perform experiments in real-time voice and data communications between two user ground stations
*

To demonstrate store-and-forward type message communication
*

To educate the countryâs academic, scientific and amateur community in the tracking and use of low-earth-orbiting satellites 



Webby the SUPARCO site is useless, ill find a better source.


----------



## Interceptor

BADR-B

Pakistan&#8217;s second satellite BADR-B was launched on 10 Dec 2001 at 9:15 a.m from Baikonour Cosmodrome, Kazakistan. The Zenit-2 rocket carried it into a 1018 Km sun-synchronous circular orbit with an orbital period of 105 minutes and inclination of 99.64 degrees.

Project Objectives

* Developing low cost satellites and creating necessary infrastructure for future development of larger satellites
* Acquisition of know-how and capability in the fields of satellite attitude control and stabilisation
* Acquire know-how and technology for earth imaging by use of CCD sensors
* Encourage and stimulate interest of the country&#8217;s academic and scientific community in the peaceful uses of space
* Forging of closer links with counterpart agencies/organisations in other countries

Specifications

*

Satellite Dimension
* 510mm x 510mm x 465mm


Satellite Mass
*~70kg

Lifetime
*More than 2 years

Communication
*Gravity gradient

Thermal control
*Passive

Payloads: CCD cameras, Compact Dosimeter, End of Charge Detector and Store & Forward Experiment (SAFE)


Ground Segment 



Telemetry, Tracking & Command Station (TT & C) and Mission Control Centre (MCC)



Artist's concept of Badr-B

Configuration

The satellite structure was made of space qualified aluminum T-6 alloy. Gallium Arsenide (GaAs) solar arrays were used to provide power during the sunlit periods and Nickel Cadmium (NiCd) batteries during the eclipse periods. Earth pointing single axis stabilization was achieved by use of a 6 m gravity gradient boom with a trip mass of 4kg. 

http://www.suparco.gov.pk/badar.asp


----------



## Interceptor

*Pakistan's tiny Badr-1 Amateur Radio satellite was the first indigenously made satellite of the Muslim world.
*
Aren't we always proud to point out how radio amateurs have pushed the state of the art in electronics around the globe? Here's yet another example that happened 13 years ago this month. The story is little known outside South Asia.

A number of engineers in Pakistan at the government's Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) are hams. SUPARCO is at the University of the Punjab at Lahore, a prominent border city in eastern Pakistan not far from Delhi, India, and at the Arabian Sea port of Karachi in southern Pakistan. The commission had been firing small rockets on suborbital science flights from launch pads at its Maini Beach flight-range, 36 miles west of Karachi.

Several SUPARCO personnel completed master's degrees in engineering at England's University of Surrey--the institution that built and operated numerous small satellites such as the UO-9, UO-11 and UO-22 hamsats. While at Surrey, the SUPARCO folks worked on UoSAT projects.

When the engineering students returned to Karachi and Lahore, they built ground stations and took part in digital communications experiments with UO-9 and UO-11. That led to the idea of building their own satellite.

The Badr-1 or Badr-A satellite.

With support from the Pakistan Amateur Radio Society, engineers who were hams at SUPARCO in Lahore began building a small hamsat during the last half of 1986. They used knowledge they'd gained at the University of Surrey to build it, and they called their new satellite Badr, after the Urdu word for "new moon."

The 150-pound Badr-1 (or Badr-A) was the first indigenously made satellite of the Muslim world.

Badr-1 was to have been ferried into space aboard a US space shuttle, but that plan changed after the 1986 Challenger explosion delayed further US shuttle flights. China subsequently agreed to launch Badr-1 on one of its Long March rockets.

Four pre-launch ground tests were successful. In 1989, Pakistan registered the planned satellite with the International Frequency Registration Bureau. The spacecraft was shipped to China's Xichang Launch Center in 1990.

Badr-1 during construction testing. [Small Satellites Home Page]

The tiny spacecraft was launched as a secondary payload on a Chinese Long March 2E rocket from the Xichang Launch Center on July 16, 1990. The primary payload was Australia's AUSSAT-B satellite. Originally designed for a circular orbit at 250-300 miles altitude, Badr-1 actually was inserted by the Long March rocket into an elliptical orbit of 127-615 miles.

One of eight hamsats sent aloft in 1990 around the world, Badr-1 circled the globe every 96 minutes, passing over Pakistan for 15 minutes three to four times a day.

A polyhedron with 26 surfaces or facets, the Pakistani satellite was some 20 inches in diameter. It resembled the US NUsat launched from an American shuttle in 1985, but Badr-1 housed digital communications gear modeled after the radio system aboard the UK's UO-11 satellite, launched in 1984.

Badr-1 offered one radio channel for digital store-and-forward communications. A transponder uplink was near 435 MHz, and the downlink was near 145 MHz. The telemetry beacon was near 145 MHz. Data from 32 telemetry channels--including information from 9 temperature sensors, 16 current sensors, and 5 voltage sensors--was stored in an 8k memory bank and transmitted at 1200, 600, 300 and 150 baud.

The launch of Badr-1 or Badr-A [SUPARCO Photo]

Badr-1 gave the Pakistani academic, scientific and Amateur community experience in telemetry, tracking, control and real-time voice and data communications as the satellite successfully completed store and dump message tests for five weeks, until contact with the spacecraft was lost on August 20, 1990. Unfortunately, its orbit was so low that Badr-1 could not sustain itself in space more than 146 days. It burned up in Earth's atmosphere on December 9, 1990.

SUPARCO engineers later built a second satellite, Badr-2 or Badr-B, which did not contain an Amateur Radio payload. It was more sophisticated than Badr-l, with a CCD camera for pictures of Earth and a system that allowed ground stations to change the satellite's direction in space.

The Badr-2 or Badr-B satellite [Gunter Dirk Krebs]

Eleven years after Badr-1, Pakistan's second satellite, Badr-2, was launched on December 10, 2001. It was carried to space by a Zenit-2 rocket from Russia's Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. Satellites from other countries that flew alongside Badr-2 on the Zenit booster were Meteor-3M 1, Kompass, Maroc-Tubsat and Reflector.

Now, the South Asian nation's engineers are designing a large geostationary communications satellite. Someday it may carry 4800 long-distance telephone circuits, 2400 rural channels, and two direct-to-home television broadcast channels in the 14/11 GHz band.

About the author: ARRL Life Member Anthony R. "Tony" Curtis, K3RXK, wrote about OSCAR 6 in October 2002 QST and VUCC in February 2003 QST. Originally licensed in 1954 as W8TIZ, Curtis lives in Laurinburg, North Carolina. He has written 72 books about space, astronomy, computers and electronics and is editor of Space Today Online. Curtis is a full professor in the Mass Communication Department at the University of North Carolina at Pembroke. Reader


*The Badr-1 or Badr-A satellite.*


Badr-1 during construction testing.


The launch of Badr-1 or Badr-A


The Badr-2 or Badr-B satellite [Gunter Dirk Krebs]

http://www2.arrl.org/news/features/2003/07/10/1/


----------



## EagleEyes

Keep it updated. Thanks.


----------



## Interceptor

*Infosat launches first broadband satellite hub in Pakistan*

Nov 08, 2006
Asia Satellite News

(Canada Newswire English via NewsEdge) Infosat Communications has formally completed its 22% investment in Pakistan&#8217;s Comstar ISA, a venture that will see both companies emerge as pioneers for the introduction of the latest in satellite communications technology into Pakistan for the very first time.

The expansion into this growing market for broadband solutions is already being seen as a turning point for businesses, enterprises, and government agencies in Pakistan wanting reliable operability and coverage for their communication needs.

The Satellite Broadband Hub is now commercially available throughout the country and will be known as the &#8220;Connect&#8221; solution. A VSAT network that can meet the needs of various sectors, including banking, oil and gas, and government organizations, is well on its way to fruition with several key projects already implemented.



Â© 2006 Canada Newswire Ltd

http://www.telecomasia.net/article.php?id_article=2645

-------------------------

This has relevence on the Satellite project, a commercial solution.


----------



## Cheetah786

Interceptor said:


> Right I will explain what is required by the way its her father who launched the SUPARCO and its Benazir who lauched the rocket factory that produces Missiles for Pakistan, and it was her government who took the space program seriouse she pushed the space program led to the launch of the satellites. The requirements for a space program.
> 
> Pakistan require increased budget on the program so that more R&D can develop, it requires more Universeties it requires more an advance setup of Steal mills and advance network of metallurgist, a independent institute for aerodynamics and this leads to quality testing.
> 
> The topic is about setallites therefore there is a clear need of advanced semiconductors institute of development and this also requires R&D there is a need of management of quility as the silicon must be of the most purest quality and there must not be any bad quality silicon
> as this will cause bad performanc for the semiconductor. There will be a requirement of training and testing institute and the study can be done by advanced engineers from industry or Universeties.
> 
> There is a lot more I will explain later.



Don't get me wrong i understand your passion for Bhutto.
but thats exactly where the problem lies.BIBI isn't Bhutto she will never be.

you see i agree with ya with R&D and all. the difference is while Bhutto was really passionate about all his country and actually wanted to make a difference. daughter is totally opposite.she had no interest in Pakistan only thing she and her hubby cares for is there own bank balance.
no one can deny Zulfikar Ali Bhutto's contribution to Pakistan.At the same time the damage done by BIBI is no joke either.she became chair person of PPP 
No one is going to set up industry never mind heavy industry if the first question you as an investor is being asked whats in it for me.(MR 10%).

Russia provided all the heavy industries to china and India.while our friends gave us Dictators.and sold out leaders.


----------



## Interceptor

*You need to read History Pakistans Steal mill was designed and constructed by Russia even to this day the Russians cant Believe they gave Pakistan a steel mill it was all done by Mr Bhutto.

Stop putting politics in this thread I wont accept the statements you say they are bias and political propoganda, I can Provide you with guidance; believe in knowlede struggle for knowlege and mentor non but yourself accept guidance and agree which does not mean total acceptance.*

*1990 July 16 - 00:40 GMT - Launch Site: Xichang. Launch Complex: LC2. Launch Pad: LC2. Launch Vehicle: CZ-2E. Model: Chang Zheng 2E. LV Configuration: Chang Zheng 2E CZ2E-1 (23).
*
* Badr-A Payload: Badr 1 + R&D. Mass: 52 kg (114 lb). Class: Technology. Type: Comsat. Spacecraft: Badr. Agency: Suparco. Perigee: 208 km (129 mi). Apogee: 988 km (613 mi). Inclination: 28.50 deg. Period: 96.70 min. COSPAR: 1990-059A. USAF Sat Cat: 20685. Decay Date: 1990-12-08. First launch of new Chinese launch vehicle. Experimental Pakistani payload. References: 1, 2, 5, 6. Level: 1. 

http://www.astronautix.com/country/pakistan.htm

1989: According to Pakistani sources, Hatf-1 and Hatf-2 missiles are fired to ranges of 80 and 300 kilometers respectively. Pakistan and China also sign a ten-year cooperation agreement in defense science, technology and industry, including joint procurement, research and development, production and technology transfer.

1990: President Bush can no longer certify Pakistan has no nuclear weapons. The United States suspends military aid to Pakistan.

July 1990: Pakistan's first satellite, the 50 kg Badr-A (Badr-1), is launched as part of a test flight of China's Long March 2E booster, according to Aviation Week and Space Technology.

1991: The United States punishes two Chinese entities and Pakistan's SUPARCO for missile proliferation activities.

April 1991: The Washington Post reports that U.S. intelligence agencies have spotted what appears to be a number of launch vehicles for Chinese M-11 ballistic missiles in Pakistan.

December 1991: A Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman announces that China's Ministry of Aerospace Industry and Pakistan's SUPARCO have signed an agreement on cooperation in the peaceful application of space sciences and technology.

January 1992: The New York Times cites senior Bush administration officials as stating that China has delivered guidance systems for M-11 ballistic missiles to Pakistan.

June 1992: The U.S. Department of Commerce amends the Export Administration Regulations (EAR) to clarify which destinations will require a validated license "when an exporter knows that the items will be used in the design, development, production or use of missiles." Pakistan's Hatf series is among the missile programs targeted.

1993: The United States punishes Pakistan's Ministry of Defense and ten Chinese entities for missile proliferation activities.

1994: Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto says the testing and deployment of India's Prithvi surface-to-surface missile "threatens to trigger a missile race in the subcontinent."

1995: U.S. intelligence says it has strong evidence that Pakistan is building storage sheds, mobile launchers and maintenance facilities at the Sargodha military airbase for Chinese-supplied M-11 missiles.

http://www.wisconsinproject.org/countries/pakistan/miss-miles2005.htm

Pakistan Derives its First "Hatf" Missiles from Foreign Space Rockets

The Risk Report
Volume 1 Number 8 (October 1995) Page 4

Pakistan's ability to construct its Hatf missiles grew out of cooperation with NASA (National Aeronautics and Space Administration), the American space agency, which helped Pakistan launch sounding rockets in the 1960s. "Pakistan got into the missile business via the sounding rocket business," says a U.S. official who tracks missile proliferation.

In 1961, Pakistan set up the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) with the announced goal, not yet reached, of launching Pakistani satellites aboard Pakistani rockets. In June 1962, the United States launched the first rocket from Pakistani soil. The launch used a combination of two U.S. rocket motors the Nike and the Cajun. Fired from Sonmiani Beach, 50 kilometers west of Karachi, the rocket reached an altitude of almost 130 kilometers. The U.S. space agency NASA hailed the launch as the beginning of "a program of continuing cooperation in space research of mutual interest."

The NASA-SUPARCO cooperation agreement called for the training of Pakistani scientists and technicians at NASA space science centers. Before the June 1962 launch, NASA had begun to train Pakistani scientists at Wallops Island and the Goddard Space Flight Centers. NASA also set up fellowships and research associate programs at American universities for "advanced training and experience."

Europeans also aided Pakistan's early rocket development. France transferred technology to manufacture sounding rockets and German firms assisted in space research and supplied several tons of ammonium perchlorate, an ingredient of solid rocket fuel. Great Britain also helped with sounding rocket launches.

By the mid-1980s, Pakistan had "established its own rocket production plant where rockets required for high-altitude scientific research are manufactured," according to then-chairman of SUPARCO, Salim Mehmud. SUPARCO also built rocket test facilities, chemical and propellant laboratories, high-speed tracking radar and a laboratory to work on telemetry.

U.S. officials tell the Risk Report that Pakistan's first surface-to-surface missile is based on French sounding rocket technology an observation seconded by S. Chandrashekar, an engineer with the Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO), who points to the similarities between the technical specifications of the Hatf missile and France's Dauphin rocket.

In an address at the National Defence College in Rawalpindi in February 1989, Pakistan's Army Chief of Staff General Mirza Aslam Beg announced that two indigenously manufactured surface-to-surface missiles had been tested. Beg claimed that the Hatf-1 and Hatf-2 missiles "are extremely accurate systems" that can carry 500-kilogram payloads to ranges of 80 and 300 kilometers respectively. However, U.S. officials doubt these claims. The Hatf-1 is an inaccurate battlefield rocket that can fly 80 kilometers, says one senior official, and "the Hatf-2 is just two Hatf-1s put together" and cannot fly 300 kilometers. "Neither missile is a very high-tech product," he adds. "The Chinese M-11 would be a much better missile choice for Pakistan."

The two Hatf missiles were tested again in February 1989 from mobile launching pads on the Mekran coast. Applauding the tests, Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto congratulated the nation "for entering into the missile age by the successful firing of ground-to-ground missiles."

It is unclear whether either of the Hatf-series missiles has been put into serial production or deployed. U.S. officials say they "have not seen a lot of activity on the Hatf-2 lately," and would not be surprised if production had stopped. Pakistani engineers are now working on the more accurate Hatf-3, Pakistan's version of the Chinese M-11 missile.

Pakistan would like to build satellite launchers and longer-range missiles, but it is unclear how far it has progressed. In 1981, the head of SUPARCO announced plans to test a launcher by 1986, and the Pakistani press reported in early 1989 that a multi-stage rocket had successfully launched a 150-kilogram payload over 600 kilometers into "deep space." 

http://www.wisconsinproject.org/countries/pakistan/hatf.html

*DId Zia do this did Musharraf do this only Democracy did this.*

December 1993
Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto travels to China and North Korea two months after being elected. There is evidence she is seeking cooperation in missile development. Soon after her visit, Pakistan begins a project to purchase and produce the Nodong, known in Pakistan as the "Ghauri."
&#8212;Joseph S. Bermudez, Jr., "A History of Ballistic Missile Development in the DPRK," Occasional Paper No. 2, Center for Nonproliferation Studies, November 1999, p. 23.

26 December 1993
Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto denies international media reports that she will be discussing missile procurement or development during her two-day visit to North Korea, which is to begin on 29 December 1993. The Pyongyang visit, which immediately follows a meeting in Beijing, is at the invitation of the North Korean President Kim Il Sung.
&#8212;Radio Pakistan Network, 26 December 1993, in "Denies Possible Talks on Missiles," FBIS-NES-93-246, 27 December 1993, p. 57; Radio Pakistan Network, 27 December 1993, in "Departs for China," FBIS-NES-93-246, 27 December 1993, p. 57.

29 December 1993
Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto states in Beijing that Pakistan has purchased Chinese M-11 ballistic missiles because of the threat posed by Afghani Scuds and the Indian missile buildup.
&#8212;Jeffrey Parker, Reuters, 29 December 1993.

29 December 1993
Pakistan's Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto arrives in Pyongyang for a two-day state visit. Bhutto says she welcomes the ongoing talks between the United States and North Korea to diffuse the current nuclear crisis in North Korea.
&#8212;'DPRK, Pakistani Leaders call for Closer Asian Cooperation," Xinhua News Agency, 30 December 1993; in Lexis-Nexis Academic Universe, 31 December 1993, <http://web.lexis-nexis.com>.

30 December 1993
Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto urges the United States to lift the sanctions imposed on China and Pakistan for the transfer of the Chinese M-11 missiles. Bhutto states that "China and Pakistan have not violated the parameters of the MTCR [Missile Technology Control Regime] agreement and we regret the imposition of the sanctions." Ms. Bhutto calls on the United States to review its stand on the sanctions as they are based on "erroneous information." Wu Jianmin, a Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman, also comments that the sanctions "were entirely unjustified and should be lifted."
&#8212;Sheila Tefft, "China, Pakistan Band Together in Opposition to U.S. Sanctions," Christian Science Monitor, 30 December 1993, The World, International, p. 1; in Lexis-Nexis Academic Universe, 30 December 1993, <http://web.lexis-nexis.com>.

30 December 1993
Pakistan's Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto leaves Pyongyang after having talks with North Korean President Kim Il Sung. Bhutto is accompanied in her talk by Foreign Minister Sardar Aseff Ahmad Ali and Minister of Defence Aftab Shaban Mirani. According to Pakistani officials, the Pakistani delegation left with plans for North Korea's Nodong missile.
&#8212;"Bhutto Ends Visit to North Korea," Agence France Presse, 30 December 1993, International News; in Lexis-Nexis Academic Universe, 30 December 1993, <http://web.lexis-nexis.com>.

http://www.nti.org/e_research/profiles/Pakistan/Missile/3068_3112.html

*I want go back to the topic listen you have your silly opinions on a person who is the seed of Mr Bhutto she has lost more than half her family for Pakistan.*


----------



## Interceptor

All of the above happened during her stay in the Government.


----------



## Interceptor

O yeah I forgot to add that Musharraf sold Pakistans Steal mill to a Russian company now for any metalurgist who requires to build a Commit system the Russian will now the Russians will tell India and the world about our Commit charge in metal design for tanks infact the Russian will now what type of metal we use for our space program, and we have to pay them for what ever we want to build. Well done Musharraf.


----------



## Cheetah786

Interceptor said:


> O yeah I forgot to add that Musharraf sold Pakistans Steal mill to a Russian company now for any metalurgist who requires to build a Commit system the Russian will now the Russians will tell India and the world about our Commit charge in metal design for tanks infact the Russian will now what type of metal we use for our space program, and we have to pay them for what ever we want to build. Well done Musharraf.



lol yeah russian will tell all to india now that they own the steel mill.wait a minute they are the one provided us to begin with why didnt the tell that before to india.



> You need to read History Pakistans Steal mill was designed and constructed by Russia even to this day the Russians cant Believe they gave Pakistan a steel mill it was all done by Mr Bhutto.


And you need to read it clearly.steel mill was set up and provided by russians who told you other wise .but what i said and like most politically cahrged you missed that part BIBI is not i repeat not BHUTTO.



> Stop putting politics in this thread I wont accept the statements you say they are bias and political propoganda, I can Provide you with guidance; believe in knowlede struggle for knowlege and mentor non but yourself accept guidance and agree which does not mean total acceptance.



like i care if you accept the truth or not.when was the last time you were in Pakistan.whats your back ground in Pakistani business.
sitting in west you are making ridiculous statements and.iam to buy that.because you said so.
why is her husband called Mr 10%.

she lost half her family for pakistan wanna share with us all how. 

we will continue this i have to run.


----------



## Neo

*BADR-2 at SUPARCO*


----------



## Interceptor

Cheetah786 said:


> lol yeah russian will tell all to india now that they own the steel mill.wait a minute they are the one provided us to begin with why didnt the tell that before to india.



 Yeah use your brian they *provided it to Pakistan* not *owned it.* You know little or nothing about the signifigance of the Steal mill it was built becuase of the Nuclear and SUPARCO program it would give Pakistan its own facility to help metaluragist rather than be dependent on forign elements. 

Yeah what ever you only like hearing propoganda and carry on doing so.


----------



## Interceptor

Neo that construction is where the Badr B will be placed and this will be put in side the nose of the satillite rocket.


----------



## Interceptor

And that picture shows mulitiple payloads of satillites.


----------



## Neo

I downloaded the picture from Suparco Website. Imho the one in the left corner is BADR-2.


----------



## Neo

Someone please post the picture in this link, I can't download it.  

Class: Technology. Type: Communications. Destination: Maximum Payload Orbit. Nation: Pakistan. Agency: Suparco. Manufacturer: Surrey. 

Pakistani experimental series with a variety of payloads.* Badr B was built in collaboration with the English company SIL and carried an Earth imager - the first step toward an indigenous military surveillance capability. *

Typical orbit: 208 km x 988 km at 29 degrees inclination. Mass: 52 kg (114 lb). Associated Launch Vehicle: CZ-2E, Zenit-2. 

http://www.astronautix.com/craft/badr.htm


----------



## EagleEyes




----------



## Ababeel

View attachment 211

BADR-1

View attachment 212

BADR-2


----------



## Cheetah786

Interceptor said:


> Yeah use your brian they *provided it to Pakistan* not *owned it.* You know little or nothing about the signifigance of the Steal mill it was built becuase of the Nuclear and SUPARCO program it would give Pakistan its own facility to help metaluragist rather than be dependent on forign elements.
> 
> Yeah what ever you only like hearing propoganda and carry on doing so.



yeah actually i dont have the brains.i sold it to pay of my 10% dues.but thank God you have them.
Russians needed the no how of pakistani steel.they had no idea how to make steel.

Haq Nawaz Akhtar who was head of the PSM between 1981 and 1986 signed a deal with a Russian company to double its production within two years.(what an idiot Russians are they wanted to help increase pakistan steel production  ).
Most affected by this deal are the mill employees. Thousands of PSM workers are worried about their future in the new set-up and fear widespread retrenchment. Although the government claims that it has offered an attractive package to the employees, representatives say they are not satisfied with the offer.
(wait why isnt the Armed forces concerned about it.could it be because Russians will intorduce more to it then the governement run money sucking corporation did.and will increase the production.)
Arif Habib, head of Arif Habib Securities, said that their consortium would invest 60 million rupees in the PSM within a short period of time to increase the existing production capacity of 1.1 million tonnes to 1.5 million tones. He said running such a huge industrial unit with only 1.1 million tonnes production was not feasible , so the consortium has to increase the plant's production (off course that would be bad production increse is always bad for the company and the country it is in).
PSM has been handed over to the same Saudi group which plans to set up a private sector steel manufacturing unit near the Steel Mills. President General Pervez Musharraf, in fact, performed the ground-breaking ceremony of the 130 million USD Tuwairqi Steel Mills (TSM) in the Port Qasim area just a day before the bidding for the PSM.
(dam you Musharraf you make all the bad decision.for the country.didn't you realize what you could make after all 10% of 130million usd is=this is where Mr Interceptor fills in the figure) 
more steel mills investments from different parts of the world with different specialized units is indeed bad for the country.private companies invest in research and development as thats how they stay ahead and profitable.on the other hand governments don't as they will pay the bills regardless if its making money or not.


----------



## Interceptor

> yeah actually i dont have the brains.i sold it to pay of my 10% dues.but thank God you have them.
> Russians needed the no how of pakistani steel.they had no idea how to make steel.


 



> Haq Nawaz Akhtar who was head of the PSM between 1981 and 1986 signed a deal with a Russian company to double its production within two years.(what an idiot Russians are they wanted to help increase pakistan steel production  ).


*And* the point is? Are u trying to say they owned PSM or invested!



> Most affected by this deal are the mill employees. Thousands of PSM workers are worried about their future in the new set-up and fear widespread retrenchment. Although the government claims that it has offered an attractive package to the employees, representatives say they are not satisfied with the offer.
> (wait why isnt the Armed forces concerned about it.could it be because Russians will intorduce more to it then the governement run money sucking corporation did.and will increase the production.)
> Arif Habib, head of Arif Habib Securities, said that their consortium would invest 60 million rupees in the PSM within a short period of time to increase the existing production capacity of 1.1 million tonnes to 1.5 million tones. He said running such a huge industrial unit with only 1.1 million tonnes production was not feasible , so the consortium has to increase the plant's production (off course that would be bad production increse is always bad for the company and the country it is in).
> PSM has been handed over to the same Saudi group which plans to set up a private sector steel manufacturing unit near the Steel Mills. President General Pervez Musharraf, in fact, performed the ground-breaking ceremony of the 130 million USD Tuwairqi Steel Mills (TSM) in the Port Qasim area just a day before the bidding for the PSM.
> (dam you Musharraf you make all the bad decision.for the country.didn't you realize what you could make after all 10% of 130million usd is=this is where Mr Interceptor fills in the figure)



Yeah and your point is? Its not owned by Pakistan and the mill is also for export root.

Yeah great go Musharraf really good thing 

PC receives 25% of bid amount for PSMC sell-off

Staff Report

ISLAMABAD: The Privatization Commission has received Rs 5.420 billion, ie, 25 % of the total bid amount for the 75% strategic stake (1,290,487,275 shares) of Pakistan Steel Mills Corporation (PSMC) from the Consortium of Magnitogorsk Iron & Steel Works (Russia), Tuwairqi Steel Mills (Saudi Arabia) and Arif Habib Securities.

The buyer was required to deposit 25 % of the bid amount within 20 days after the issuance of Letter of Acceptance (LoA), which was issued after the approval of the Cabinet Committee on Privatization (CCOP) on March 31. The remaining amount will be deposited within the 60 days after the issuance of LoA.

The highest offer of Rs 16.80 per share making a total of Rs 21.680 billion, ie, equivalent to $362 million was offered by the Consortium of Magnitogorsk Iron & Steel Works (Russia), Tuwairqi Steel Mills (Saudi Arabia) and Arif Habib Securities during the two rounds of bidding, the bids were opened and read out by two senior journalists during the first round.

The CCOP had authorized the Privatization Commission to issue Letter of Acceptance to the successful bidder Consortium of Magnitogorsk Iron & Steel Works (Russia), Tuwairqi Steel Mills (Saudi Arabia) and Arif Habib Securities whose offer was within the acceptable range.

The bidding determined the value of Pakistan Steel Mills 100 % assets at $482 million. Of the 19,000 acres of the land of the PSMC, around 14,500 acres worth about $800 million has been separated from the transaction, which will be used by the government for an appropriate project.

An agreement has been reached with the employees and they have been offered a package, which has never been given to the employees of any other entity.

The PSMC is the countryâs largest and only integrated steel manufacturing plant, with an annual designed production capacity of 1.1 million tons. It was incorporated as a private limited company in 1968 and commenced full-scale commercial operations in 1984.

The PSMC complex includes coke oven batteries, a sintering plant, blast furnaces, steel converters, bloom and slab casters, billet mill, hot and cold rolling mills, galvanizing unit and 165MW of own power generation units, supported by various other ancillary units.

It is located 40 km southeast of the coastal city of Karachi close to Port Bin Qasim, with access to a dedicated jetty, which facilitates the import of raw materials. The PSMC manufactures a wide mix of products, which includes both flat and long products. It effectively enjoys a captive domestic market due to the prevailing demand-supply imbalance in the countryâs steel industry, where demand has historically exceeded local supply.

more steel mills investments from different parts of the world with different specialized units is indeed bad for the country.private companies invest in research and development as thats how they stay ahead and profitable.on the other hand governments don't as they will pay the bills regardless if its making money or not.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2006\04\21\story_21-4-2006_pg5_4

Opposition alleges âmanipulated biddingâ for Steel Mills



By Raja Asghar


ISLAMABAD, April 19: Opposition lawmakers in the National Assembly on Wednesday questioned the recent privatisation of Pakistan Steel Mills but failed to push for a parliamentary probe into the issue before the National Assembly was prorogued amidst protests after a 13-day session.

The government defended the deal as prudent and transparent during an opposition-inspired debate on the March 31 sale of a 75 per cent stake in the countryâs largest industrial unit to a Saudi-Russian-Pakistani consortium for $362 million.

Most opposition speakers said the Pakistan Steel Mills Corporation (PSMC) was sold too cheaply in what they saw as manipulated bidding for much costlier assets and even called into question the desirability of privatising such a vital unit built by the former Soviet Union.

Minister in charge for Privatisation Awais Ahmed Leghari rejected the oppositionâs allegations as baseless and said there was no wrongdoing in the deal, insisting the government got a good price for it, one that was higher than the reserve price.

The opposition staged two protest walkouts after Speaker Chaudhry Amir Hussain rejected a demand to use his discretion to order a vote in the house for referring the PSMC sale to the National Assemblyâs Public Accounts Committee for a scrutiny.

Besides the ministerâs speech, only a low-level defence was put up by some back-benchers of the ruling coalition that was no match to the opposition onslaught led by former interior minister Aitzaz Ahsan and Chaudhry Manzoor Ahmed of the Peopleâs Party Parliamentarians (PPP).

First the opposition members walked out after the speaker asked Mr Leghari to wind up the debate, in which 13 other members had spoken, and promised to consider the opposition demand for a vote afterwards.

They walked out in protest again after the speaker rejected PPP member Nayyar Hussain Bokhariâs motion for a vote, which the opposition would have won because of its majority in the house at the time, and started reading out the presidential order proroguing the session that had started on April 7.

Mr Leghari, whose speech was repeatedly disturbed by opposition protests, called the PSMC sale timely and in national interest and described most of opposition criticism as âaerial firingâ designed to mislead the people.

He said an open and transparent bidding was held on March 31 between two consortiums of pre-qualified parties and it was âonly after the bid crossed the (undisclosed) reserve price that we accepted itâ.

The minister also clarified that Rs6.5 billion cash reserves of the PSMC would come to the government.

He disagreed with the opposition argument against sale of profitable enterprises and said a unit could bring a good price only after it was made profitable.

Manzoor Ahmed, who opened the debate, called the PSMCâs fast-track privatisation scandalous in which, he said, the bidding was deliberately restricted to two consortiums.

He even cast doubts about the bid-winning consortiumâs Pakistani partners who, he said, might be there on behalf of some undisclosed party.

âWho is behind it? People should be told whose front-man Arif Habib is,â Mr Ahmed said while referring to Arif Habib Securities, whose other consortium partners are Tuwairqi Steel Mills of Saudi Arabia and M. Magnitogorsk Iron and Steel Works Open JSC of Russia.

The PPP member also found fault with the recent privatisation of the Pakistan Telecommunication Company Ltd, the Habib Bank Limited, the Karachi Electric Supply Corporation, and said the Steel Mills, which he called âmother of other industriesâ should have been kept out of the process as done in neighbouring India.

Mr Aitzaz Ahsan pointed to what he saw as a key position of the PSMC for exports and imports because of its proximity to the Gulf, the Arabian Sea, the Indian Ocean and the Pacific and said it should have been spared the sale as one of âcommanding heights of the state which canât be given to othersâ.

In support of his argument, he cited the recent reversal of a Dubai firmâs deal for the management of some American ports on the insistence of the Congress and said Pakistan would now remain an attractive market for Arabs and should not compromise on national interest merely for Arab money.

He described the Steel Mills as a sacred trust and an âornament of the mother (state)â and remarked: âThe ornament is being sold during the motherâs lifetime.â

Muttahida Qaumi Movement member Haider Abbas Rizvi defended the deal and said that it would bring the latest technology and increase steel production. But he demanded that the price of land sold with the mill be given to Sindh provincial government which, he said, had given it for the mill at a nominal price.

He also demanded settlement of issues with employees such a golden handshakes, retirement and their rights to accommodation in a steel township before the unit is handed over to the new owners.
http://www.dawn.com/2006/04/20/top4.htm



Pakistan Steel poised to earn Rs2 billion profit



By Sabihuddin Ghausi


KARACHI, May 10: What was called a âfailed project, a perpetual losing concern and a bottomless pitââ and hence auctioned off at throw-away price in June last year is now on a fast track of consolidation, operating at an average of 85 per cent plus capacity almost round the year 2006-07 and is well poised to earn Rs1.5 to Rs2 billion operational profit this year.

âWe expect to earn this profit despite an additional cost of $140 million import of coke because of the breakdown of the coke oven battery,ââ said the chairman of Pakistan Steel, (Retd) General Mohammad Javed, in an interview with Dawn in his steel mills office on Wednesday.

One of the two coke oven batteries is now under repair at a cost of about $23 million by foreign contractors. The repair work is expected to be completed by the year 2009. Till then, the chairman expects the import of coke will cost $100 million. But he is confident of maintaining the production tempo to operate at 85 to 90 per cent capacity utilisation and earn profit.

With a hefty Rs11.5 billion cash balance in hand and expectation of four to five billion rupees cash flow in coming years, General Javed is confident of paying the outstanding debt of Rs7.5 billion unpaid loan by the year 2011 and also carry out critical repairs from âour own resourcesââ.

He wants quick repair of the electric power station with a generation capacity of 140 MW so that ``we cease to import electricity from KESC as we are doing now and instead start augmenting KESCâs supply to give some relief to the people.ââ

General Javed took over as chairman in September last year from retired General Abdul Qayum for a two-year term.

He seems to be a man in a haste and wants to see the Pakistan Steel project back into business for next about 15 years after all critical repairs have been done. But he is uncertain on the future ownership of Pakistan as he replied ``I have no informationâ when he was asked whether he could confirm that Pakistan Steel is again on the hit-list of the Privatisation Commission.

Pakistan Steelâs privatisation proved to be one of the big scandals of 2006 when it was sold away for âpeanuts and on no price at allââ by the Privatisation Commission. This deal evoked an unprecedented outcry from all sections of the society. One of the judgments for which Chief Justice Chowdhry Iftikhar will be remembered for long is the annulment of this privatisation deal.

A no-confidence move against Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz could not get through the National Assembly, but created a lot of ripples in the national politics.

General Javed believes that a majority of the 19 chairmen of Pakistan Steel were kept under perpetual pressure by the senior and middle management, the suppliers and contractors who on many occasions used crude black-mailing tactics.

âPaupers came here and became billionaires,ââ he remarked. The persons who became billionaires from Pakistan Steel business now heap corruption charges on the management to get more benefits.

He wondered as to why corruption was considered to be rampant only in Pakistan Steel and named many national institutions to ask whether all these are corruption-free. âRetired General Shoib Bukhari, a former chairman was exonerated recently after 10 years of corruption charges,ââ he disclosed.

One of the landmark projects, Pakistan Steel had powerful adversaries from the day it was conceived. The Steel importers lobby, one of them based in Lahore, opposed the project in the decade of 50s. In 60s, when steel mills could have been set up with much less investment, was thwarted by the powerful US steel importers lobby. It was late Bhutto and his minister late J. A. Rahim who laid down the foundation-stone in 1974 at the present site.

One scandal followed the other when the project was in process of being set up till 1981. It was completed at a total cost of Rs25 billion. Then there were more scandals after it came into operation as it is based on imported iron ore and imported coal. There were scam stories when repairs started for one shop or the other. The marketing of about Rs30 billion (at present prices) of the steel products is another source of corruption stories.

No wonder than, of the 16 chairmen, who came to Pakistan Steel, in first 18 years, from 1981 to 1999, one was murdered after he was heaped upon with corruption charges and another remained in prison for several years with more than 20 charges. One of these chairmen was implicated in serious criminal offence and was bailed out. Hardly any of these 16 carry any fond memories of Pakistan Steel. And finally, the privatisation of Pakistan Steel was also a big scandal that still haunts the present government and is bound to be a big election issue.
http://www.dawn.com/2007/05/11/ebr1.htm

*Well the steal mill is a very important unit of Pakistan and knowing that whole of Pakistan is not happy with it being sold like CJ was kicked out for opposing etc. Have a good read.
*

By Arshad Sharif

ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - Pakistan's Supreme Court on Friday blocked the sale of Pakistan Steel Mills (PSM), the country's biggest steel producer, to a Russian-led consortium in an another setback to the country's privatisation process.

The privatisation was referred to the Supreme Court after a petitioner said the plant was a "strategic asset" that was being sold to the consortium in haste at a throw-away price.

The consortium, made up of Russia's Magnitogorsk Iron and Steel Works Open JSC, Saudi Arabia-based Al-Tuwairqi Group of Companies and Pakistani firm Arif Habib Securities, made a bid of $362 million for a 75 percent stake in Pakistan Steel Mills at an auction on March 31.

The consortium paid 16.8 rupees per share to take control of Pakistan's only integrated steel manufacturing plant.

"The process of privatisation of Pakistan Steel Mills Corporation stands vitiated by acts of omissions and commissions on the part of certain state functionaries reflecting violation of mandatory provisions of law," the Supreme Court said in a decision.

The court said the valuation of the project and the final terms offered to the consortium had been adversely affected.

"The letter of acceptance dated March 31, 2006, and the share purchase agreement dated April 24, 2006, are declared as void and of no legal effect," the court said.

The court said the case should be sent to the Council of Common Interests, a constitutional body that considers matters of national interest.

Pakistan's privatisation programme has gone far from smoothly and the government has had to abort several sales.

The biggest privatisation of all, the $2.6 billion sale of a controlling 26 percent stake in Pakistan Telecommunication Co Ltd, was renegotiated after Emirates Telecommunications Corp (ETISALAT) said it needed more time to pay.

RAISING QUESTIONS

Arshed Arif, director at the Khadim Ali Shah Buhkari & Co brokerage, said Friday's court decision raised questions about the credibility of the privatisation process and would lead to delays.

"The court decision revealed that the privatisation process, as claimed by the government, is not at all transparent," Arif said.

"It will definitely delay the privatisation of big tickets like PSO (Pakistan State Oil) and ODGCL (Oil and Gas development Co Ltd)," he said.

"But still, in my opinion, it's beneficial for the country. It will stop the government throwing away national assets at throw-away prices," he said.

Pakistan Steel Mills plant was built by the Soviet Union and industry officials say it will need significant investment to become more competitive.

The Pakistan Steel Mills plant, 30 km (20 miles) southeast of the city of Karachi, has an annual designed production capacity of 1.1 million tonnes.

(Additional reporting By Aamir Ashraf in Karachi) 

http://in.news.yahoo.com/060623/137/65c49.html

*Both steal mills are forign.*


----------



## BATMAN

SUPARCO History 

http://www.suparco.gov.pk/HISTORY01.asp#Top



> *In 1961, on the advice of Prof. Abdus Salam*, the then Scientific Adviser to the President of Pakistan, it was decided to set up a Committee dealing with space sciences. Consequently, a *Space Sciences Research Wing of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) was established through an Executive Order of the President
> of Pakistan dated 16 September 1961, which was addressed to Dr I H Usmani, the then Chairman PAEC.* The programme of rocket firings was entrusted to Chairman PAEC.
> Initially the Space Sciences Research Wing had the following members:
> 
> -Prof Abdus Salam, FRS - Chairman
> -Dr I H Usmani, Chairman PAEC - Vice-Chairman
> -Mr Sibte Nabi Naqvi, Director, Pakistan Meteorological Department -Member
> -Dr Innas Ali, Member PAEC - Member
> 
> In September 1961, Mr Tariq Mustafa, Principal Engineer , PAEC ; Mr Salim Mehmud, Scientific Officer PAEC; Mr Sikandar Zaman, Assistant Engineer PAEC; Mr A Z Farooqi, Scientific Officer PAEC; and Mr M Rehmatullah, Regional Director, Pakistan Meteorological Department were sent to NASA for training in rocket launching.
> 
> *On 07 June 1962 at 1953 hours the two-stage rocket:
> Rehbar-I consisting of a Nike-Cajun combination (which was earlier developed by NASA) was successfully launched from Sonmiani Rocket Range.* It carried a payload of 80 pounds of sodium and soared to about 130 km into the atmosphere. With the launching of Rehbar-I, Pakistan had the honour of becoming the third country in Asia and the
> tenth in the world to conduct such a launching. *The other countries, which had, until then, already conducted launchings of this type were: USA, USSR, UK, France, Sweden, Italy, Canada, Japan and Israel.*
> *Rehbar-II was also successfully launched from Sonmiani Rocket Range on 09 June 1962.*
> 
> The data received from Rehbar-I and Rehbar-II gave scientists information on wind shear and structure in the layers of the upper atmosphere extending beyond the stratosphere. The data collected also helped in the study of cloud formation, cyclones and weather over the
> Arabian Sea.
> 
> A high-powered meeting was held on 25 July 1964 under the Chairmanship of the then President of Pakistan. A number of decisions were taken in that meeting including the placement of SUPARCO under the direct control of the President of Pakistan. A three-tier structure was thus created consisting of (a) the Governing Body; (b) the
> Executive Committee; and (c) the Technical Committee to take care of and run SUPARCOâs affairs. SUPARCO started functioning independent of PAEC with effect from 16 September 1964 with Dr I H Usmani looking after its affairs as its Co-Chairman.
> 
> The structure of SUPARCO was superseded by a Government of Pakistan Resolution dated 8 March 1966 whereby SUPARCO was constituted as a separate organisation under the administrative control of Scientific and Technological Research Division (S&TR), Government of Pakistan and a revised constitution for SUPARCO was adopted in the shape of âRules of SUPARCOâ issued by S&TR Division on 19 April 1967. *Air Cdre W J M Turowicz was appointed as the first Executive Director of SUPARCO *(Air Cdre Turowicz was a Polish national who served in
> the Royal Air Force in India in WW-II and after the war, he was among those Polish Air Force Pilots who opted for Pakistanâs nationality).
> 
> In 1970, after the retirement of Air Cdre Turowicz, Air Cdre K M Ahmed was appointed as SUPARCOâs second Executive Director who relieved his charge in 1976 to Mr Salim Mehmud, who remained Executive Director of SUPARCO until 15 December 1979 when he resigned the service of SUPARCO. Dr M Shafi Ahmed succeeded Mr Salim Mehmud and remained in office till 15 December 1980 when the President of Pakistan appointed Mr Salim Mehmud as Chief Executive Officer of SUPARCO and asked him to submit necessary recommendations for up-gradation of SUPARCO to the status of a full-fledged Commission.
> 
> On 22 April 1981, Mr Salim Mehmud was appointed as the first Chairman of Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO).
> 
> The President of Pakistan signed and promulgated SUPARCO
> Ordinance No. XX of 1981, which was issued in the Gazette of Pakistan on 21 May 1981, to provide for the establishment of a Space Research Council (SRC), an Executive Committee of the Space Research Council
> (ECSRC) and the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), granting SUPARCO an autonomous status. The then Chairman SUPARCO established three Technical Wings namely; Space Technology Wing, Space Research Wing and Space Electronics Wing. The National Assembly, ratified SUPARCO Ordinance vide Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission
> (Amendment) Act, 1987-Act No. II of 1987, providing for, inter alia, the replacement of President of Pakistan with the Prime Minister of Pakistan as the President of Space Research Council.
> 
> *SUPARCO remained under the administrative control of the Cabinet Division until September 2000 for almost 20 years. During this period, only one meeting of the SRC (headed by the President of Pakistan) and 13 meetings of ECSRC (headed by the Federal Minister for Finance) were held.* The last meeting of ECSRC was held on 09 September
> 1999. The SRC, in its first-ever meeting held on 24 December 1984, approved the Long-Term Development Programme of Space Science and Technology in Pakistan, submitted by SUPARCO, which contained projects of national importance.
> 
> Mr Salim Mehmud retired on 13 April 1989 and Dr M Shafi Ahmed took over as the second Chairman of SUPARCO. On 16 July 1990, Pakistan launched its first experimental satellite BADR -1.
> 
> Dr M Shafi Ahmed retired on 16 October 1990 and handed over the charge of the Office to Mr Sikandar Zaman who retired on 19 June 1997. Dr Abdul Majid was appointed Chairman with effect from 20 June 1997. On 10 December 2000, the Cabinet Division issued an Office Order No. 564, through its Notification No. 5/11/2000-Admin.II., whereby, *in pursuance of the order of the Chief Executive of Pakistan, SUPARCO Commission was transferred from Cabinet Division to the National Command Authority (NCA)*; the Space Research Council and Executive Committee of Space Research Council were dissolved and were replaced with Development Control Committee (DCC) of NCA.On his retirement on 30 April 2001, Dr Abdul Majid handed over the charge of the Office of Chairman SUPARCO to Mr Raza Hussain.
> *SUPARCO launched the second experimental satellite BADR - B on 10 Dec 2001and is continuously working towards developing indigenous capabilities in satellite development*.


----------



## BATMAN

kbagdadi said:


> What is this "loss of slots"?
> If a country lacks in technology, then why it looses the slot and who capture these slots?
> and suppose if Pakistan or any other third world country becomes successful in manufacturing sats, then where they will send them. Are they provided with other slots or what are the options?
> This looks totally unjust. On one hand western countries try to block any technological advancement in third world specially muslim nations and on the other hand slot loosing, what is the solution of this?



ITU is UN organisation which allot orbits for sattelites.
http://www.itu.int/net/home/index.aspx
The process is highly political, with underdeveloped countries demanding their orbit slots (for the purpose of leasing them to the highest bidder). Other countries, however, maintain that national property rights do not extend up to the moon and that no country has a legal right to the orbit slots above its territory. To add to the fight, commercial telecommunication is not the only application. Television broadcasters, governments, and the military also want a piece of the orbiting pie.
So far the allocation rule has been like first come first serve basis.
ITU has initially allocated 5 orbit slots to Pakistan but Pakistan failed to occupy them, due to so called ecnomic reasons.
Despite ecnomic hardships, many developing countries have prefer to opt for space programmes, quite early which put them in lead .e.g. Indonasia.
Unfortunately, Pakistan opted to cap its space programme and lost its edge being the earliest starter of space programmes.
Pakistan woke up again in new millenium and has launched Badar B (LEO) in 2001 and leased (old) GEO satallite and redirected it to the only available orbit (38deg. longitude) in the region in 2003.
This was primarly done to reserve the slot but the satellite is working fine ever since and will be replaced by PAKSAT-1R


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan selects Telesat for procurement and launch of Paksat 1-R satellite

http://www.telesat.ca/news/releases/2007/07-05-e.asp



> OTTAWA, ON, March 13, 2007 - Telesat, one of the worldâs leading satellite operators, announced today that it has signed a consulting contract with the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Pakistanâs national space agency. Under the agreement, Telesat will assist SUPARCO in the procurement and launch of the Paksat-1R satellite, which will replace the existing Paksat-1 in 2010.
> 
> âTelesatâs new relationship with Pakistanâs national space agency is testimony to Telesat's longstanding reputation for integrity, reliability and deep expertise in the field of satellite communications services,â said Dan Goldberg, Telesatâs president and CEO. âFor more than 35 years, Telesat has been a pioneer in leading-edge satellite communications and itâs a privilege to put that experience to work to benefit the people of Pakistan.â
> 
> Telesatâs services will include initiating, evaluating and recommending manufacturer proposals for Paksat-1R, and providing technical and commercial advisors during the negotiation process. Telesat will also help oversee the construction of the new satellite, and will monitor the launch and in-orbit testing services.
> 
> âSUPARCO is committed to explore and expand our countryâs satellite technology, and Telesat can certainly help in reaching this goal,â said a SUPARCO spokesperson. âTelesat shares SUPARCOâs vision and passion for developing advanced satellite services for the benefit of millions of people, everyday.â
> 
> About Telesat
> Headquartered in Ottawa, Telesat Canada is one of the worldâs pioneers in satellite communications and systems management. Created in 1969, the company made history three years later with the launch of Anik A1, the world's first domestic communications satellite in geostationary orbit operated by a commercial company.
> 
> Telesat operates a fleet of satellites that provide broadcast distribution and telecommunications services, and is a highly respected consultant and partner in satellite ventures around the world. Telesat has offices throughout Canada, in the United States and in Brazil. On December 18th, 2006, Telesatâs parent company, BCE Inc., agreed to sell the satellite operator for $3.25 billion, net of debt, to a new acquisition company formed by Canadaâs Public Sector Pension Investment Board (PSP Investments) and Loral Space & Communications Inc. As part of the agreement, Loral will transfer the fixed satellite services and network services assets of Loral Skynet to the new acquisition company, which assets will be combined with Telesatâs.
> 
> About SUPARCO (www.suparco.gov.pk)
> Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is the National space agency responsible for executing projects related to the National Space Programme. Established in 1962, SUPARCO is devoted to research and development in space sciences, space technology and their applications. The agency works to develop and promote indigenous capabilities in space technology to bring about socio-economic benefits for Pakistan.
> 
> SUPARCO is actively involved in the development of capability and human resources required for the effective implementation of the National Space Programme. SUPARCO has earlier designed, developed and launched two Low Earth Orbiting (LEO) experimental satellites, BADR-1 and BADR-B. A communication satellite, Paksat-1, was deployed at 38oE orbital slot in December 2002, which has since been offering satellite capacity to various telecom service providers. SUPARCO is also acquiring Remote Sensing Satellite data using its Satellite Ground Station in Islamabad and marketing the same.
> 
> For more information:
> Marilynn Wright
> Telesat
> (613) 748-8855
> 
> Dan Tisch or Karen Passmore (media only)
> Argyle Communications
> (416) 968-7311 Ext. 223 or 228
> dtisch@argylerowland.com
> kpassmore@argylerowland.com


----------



## Interceptor

*Pakistan Plans 2nd Satellite Launch in March 

posted: 10:48 am ET
24 November 1999
*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan (Reuters) - Pakistan's second experimental satellite will be launched by a Russian rocket next March from Russia's space launching station in Kazakhstan, a Pakistani space scientist said Wednesday. 

Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission chairman Abdul Majid said the Badr-2 satellite would be launched from Baikonur Cosmodrome on a Zenit-2 rocket, the official APP news agency reported. 

"The main mission objectives of Badr-2 program include indigenous development of low-cost satellites and creation of necessary infrastructure for future development in this field," it quoted Majid as telling reporters at an international workshop in Islamabad on low-cost space missions. 

APP said the 154-pound Badr-2 was indigenously built and would have a life of two to three years in space. 

"Presently the satellite is undergoing integration tests with a Russian satellite in Moscow," it said without elaborating. 

Pakistan's first 1 satellite, Badr-1, was launched by a Chinese rocket in July 1990. 

Majid said Badr-1 had largely achieved its main objectives of evaluating indigenously designed hardware and software in space and providing "hands-on experience in telecommands and two-way communications between the ground control station and the spacecraft."

"The experience and the confidence gained has been used to complete the second satellite ... ," he said. 

Majid said Pakistan would develop its own satellite-launching vehicle within three years to carry out environmental tests, and was planning to develop its own "Earth observation satellite" in two to three years. 

http://www.space.com/news/Pakistan_launch_991124.html

------------------------

More detail about the Badr projects.


----------



## Neo

Dude...this is very old news...


----------



## Interceptor

I know I placed the date there, it is only about Badr it is from a dedicated source and I just wanted to add the details during 1999 from this source.


----------



## Neo

Okay


----------



## Interceptor

*DWP approves 12 nuclear, conventional energy projects*

* Approves 69 development projects worth Rs 97.9 billion

By Sajid Chaudhry

*ISLAMABAD: The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Monday approved a project for the launch of Pakistan&#8217;s first communication satellite system (Paksat-IR) in collaboration with China, a senior official told Daily Times, adding that the meeting also approved 12 important projects related to nuclear and conventional energy.*

Dr Akram Sheikh, deputy chairman of the Planning Commission, presided over the CDWP meeting. Later briefing the media, Asif Sheikh, spokesman for the Planning and Development Division, said that the CDWP had approved a total of 69 development projects worth Rs 97.9 billion and recommended another 19 development projects worth Rs 82 billion for approval to the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC).

*According to the senior official, the projects related to the launch of Pakistan&#8217;s first communication satellite including an approval of Rs 439.817 million for the Satellite Bus Development Facility project; Rs 323.612 million for Development of a Satellite Assembly Integration and Test (SAINT) facility; Rs 96.588 million for establishment of a SAINT support workshop; Rs 733.177 million for the Paksat project (Phase-1) extension; Rs 41 million for establishment of an Atmosphere Data Receiving and Processing Centre (ADRPC); Rs 13.94 billion for Paksat-IR; and Rs 178 million for upgrading the precision machine shop. The official said that Pakistan and China signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) for the launch of Paksat-IR during Chinese President Hu Jintao&#8217;s recent visit to Pakistan.*
*
Another important project approved in the meeting was the President&#8217;s Education Sector Reforms Programme (provision of missing links) with an allocation of Rs 24 billion.*
*
Sheikh said that 36 projects related to infrastructure development were approved with an allocation of Rs 62.3 billion. He added that Rs 25.4 billion was allocated for 19 social sector-related projects while Rs 6.9 billion was allocated for agriculture and science and technology projects.*
*
The projects approved include nine for transport and communication, 12 for energy, 13 for physical planning and housing, two for social sector, nine for higher education, three for IT, manpower and population, four for governance and environment, one for nutrition, five for agriculture, eight for science and technology, and one for trade and industry.*

He said that 12 projects with an allocation of Rs 3.9 billion were approved for Punjab, eight projects of Rs 14.5 billion for Sindh, eight projects of Rs 2.7 billion for the NWFP, three projects of Rs 10 million for Balochistan and one project of Rs 500 million was approved for the Northern Areas. He added that 37 projects of Rs 76.2 billion were approved for all Pakistan, which also include a foreign exchange component of Rs 23.4 billion.

An official who spoke to Daily Times on condition of anonymity said the allocations made for the energy sector projects included Rs 1.040 billion for the rehabilitation of the JABBAN Hydro Power Station; Rs 120.376 million for the Phandar Hydro Power Project&#8217;s detailed engineering design and preparation of tender documents; Rs 1.473 billion for the establishment of an Engineering Design Organisation for implementation of a nuclear power programme; Rs 960.7 million for the establishment of nuclear power fuel testing project and complex; Rs 2.4 billion for establishment of a Seamless Tube Plant-1 for the Pakistan Nuclear Power Fuel Complex; Rs 2.804 billion for establishment of a fuel fabrication plant (FFP) for the Pakistan Nuclear Power Fuel Complex; Rs 4.531 billion for exploration of uranium in Pakistan; Rs 43.540 million for upgrading KANUPP Institute of Nuclear Power Engineering (KINPOE) infrastructure; Rs 538.794 million for upgrading the CHASNPP Centre for Nuclear Training; and Rs 380 million for the establishment of national dosimetry and protection level calibration laboratory.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\05\01\story_1-5-2007_pg7_13

---------------------------

This is a very nice to read the development in these areas will allow Pakistan to venture into more adavanced communications systems, the aproval looks good. Now the only thing I believe needs to be a taken very seriouse is a date for the first space port of Pakistan the Government must give a date as it is a growing concern.


----------



## PakistaniPatriot

I don't know if this is the right forum to post this topic. But oh well. Why doesn't Pakistan start developing a space program. If they start today then they will get done with the planning after around 3 yrs. And then actullay starting the space program and giving it lift off will take another decade. And by space program I mean getting manned vehicles up in space etc.


----------



## Awesome

We already have.

Google Suparco.


----------



## PakistaniPatriot

Googling SUPARCO takes me to SUPARCO website and then what!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

We only have so much money, and it will be better spent setting up an independent multi capable satellite network. We need independent TERCOM, GPS, communication capabilities more than a "space launch capability".


----------



## Always Neutral

Pakistan must get its own independant space program.


----------



## PakistaniPatriot

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> We only have so much money, and it will be better spent setting up an independent multi capable satellite network. We need independent TERCOM, GPS, communication capabilities more than a "space launch capability".



Brother AG. Are you saying that setting up TERCOM, and GPS comm. is more important than "Space Launch Capability"


----------



## EagleEyes

I believe he is implying that getting capability (in GPS, TERCOM, etc) is more important than the space launch capability.

I really would like to know the advantages of launching our own satellite verses getting someone else to do it for us.


----------



## Neo

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> We only have so much money, and it will be better spent setting up an independent multi capable satellite network. We need independent TERCOM, GPS, communication capabilities more than a "space launch capability".



I fully agree here, there are almost no restrictions for sending satellites thru commercial channels in friendly countries, we can launch satellites from China, Russia, French Guyana or even USA. China would be the obvious choice to launch a spy satellite in near future.

Independant TERCOM, GPS, Comms capability is higher priority as it will make our missile arsenal less dependant and vulnerable. 
We should not waste money to persue status, fame or prestige but use it wisely where its needed best.


----------



## Always Neutral

I am really curious why Pakistan is not investing in this sector ?


----------



## Neo

We are, Space Programme was revived ny Musharraf a few years ago but we've invested much more in the development of satellites rather than developping lauch pads.

Keep in mind that we've a very capable and advanced missile and missile launch system, the technology can easily be diverted to civil programme. Again its matter of priority.


----------



## Always Neutral

so why is pakistan not launching its eyes and ears in the sky even after 20 years after their rivals India did ?


----------



## Neo

And what will we be launching? Sofar we've developped only two satellites, the second one called Badr-2 was a more advanced one wich limited cartographic capability...which indicates that we're working on a spy satellite.
But again when ready it can be launched from China, we don't need to rush into SLV's.

Once we start producing satellites every year we'll feel the need to launch from our own soil.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PP and Always,

Tried looking up some information on investment in the field by the GoP. 


> Institute of Space Technology was founded in August 2002,in Islamabad by SUPARCO to produce Aerosace Engineers and Communication System Engineers in the country.
> 
> Institute of Space Technology offers degree programs in Aerospace Engineering and Communication System Engineering. It is the first institute to offer higher education in the fields of Aerospace and Communication Systems Engineering in the country.Then [[ College of Aeronautical Engineering], Risalpur was offering only aeronautical engineering,it started aerospace engineering later than Institute of Space Technology (2002) .It is also recognized by Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC), it aims to be world class Institute in next few years. Its state-of-art campus has modern facilities which provide opportunities for research and help to pursue a career in these fields of engineering. Currently the institute is trying to hire a world renowned faculity. Its first batch graduated in August 2006.
> 
> The College remained operational as an affiliated Institute of University of Engineering and Technology (Lahore) and was granted degree awarding status in 2005.





> In order to meet the huge requirements of the NSDP (National Satellite Development Programme) an ambitious and rigorous Human Resource Development programme is being undertaken at SUPARCO. Under this programme many scientists and officials have been sent abroad for higher studies in fields like:
> 
> 1. Aeronautics & allied fields
> 
> 2. Communications ( tele communication, satellite communication, Rf communication)
> 
> 3. Engineering & allied fields
> 
> 4. Mechanical Manufacturing
> 
> 5. Remote Sensing & allied fields
> 
> 6. Environment Sciences
> 
> 
> 
> Concurrently management personnel are also being trained and educated. An elaborate On-the-Job Training programme is being implemented to further these objectives by continuously upgrading the capabilities and skills of personnel.



With respect to your question of why it took so long. I suppose our "democratically elected" leaders, BB and NS, would have to answer for that. They did not have the foresight to at least set up the institutions that would train the manpower to work towards developing our space capability. Probably part of that whole "if we educate Pakistanis, then we lose our constituency" mindset. But seriously, the economy in Pakistan has only allowed for investment in a wide variety of sectors under Mushy. During NS and BB's time, we barely had enough to keep our nuclear program going. So hats off to Mushy for one more service to the country.


----------



## mustang

Building a space lanch pad takes billons of dollars in the making and keeping them maintained , finding the expertize and the man power , also there is the problem of polical system in Pakistan because every new gov shuts down the programs stared by the previous one ... Also if i am not wrong NASA spends annually some 15 Billion Dollars ...


----------



## Ababeel

Why there is a big delay in launching a third satellite as Pakistan has already launched two experimental satellites. The 2nd one with even imaging technology payload?


----------



## solid snake

It is not worth it for Pakistan to develop a launchpad. Why not use that money to develop things on the ground and feed the people first? Most of our efforts should be geared towards satellite technology.


----------



## PakistaniPatriot

Agnostic Muslim. Thank You very much for providing this information. You really answered my question. Now looking at the information, I think it will be a long time after we actually see some progress.


----------



## ARSENAL6

The Advantage to have our own Lauch pad is that we won'y be relying on other countries to do our work

There is nothing more I can say about pakistan space agency

as nothing great has come out yet, I totally agree what AgNoStIc MuSliM mention

there is so much taboo in pakistan about space.


----------



## UnKnOwN

What kind of taboo?


----------



## Awesome

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



> *Musharraf reaches for the moon*
> 
> * President announces Rs 500m grant for IST
> * Government planning to produce 1,500 PhDs every year by 2010
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to put Pakistan on the map of nations exploring space, said President General Pervez Musharraf at the graduation ceremony of the Institute of Space Technologys (IST) first batch of BSc in aeronautical, aeronautical engineering and communication systems engineering on Friday.
> 
> We must explore space and bring its benefits to the people of Pakistan, he said at the ceremony attended by federal ministers, services chiefs, senior government officials and the institutes faculty. He vowed to launch a manned flight to space and even the moon in the coming years. Musharraf said the countrys space programme had been neglected in the past, and adequate funds had not been provided for its development. He said the government was providing funds to all research and strategic organisations to achieve the desired results.
> 
> The government had brought Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission under the National Command Authoritys control to bring the commission at par with strategic organisations, he said, adding that the government had realised the potential of space in terms of socio-economic development and security.
> 
> Recalling his visit to SUPARCO last year, the president said he was pleased to see the progress made by a team of young engineers and technicians. Giving his vision of Pakistans space programme, he asked SUPARCO to develop the countrys capacity to make and launch various types of satellites, especially communication, remote sensing and metrological satellites. We expect SUPARCO to deliver as PAEC, NESCOM and KRL delivered in the nuclear and missile fields, he said, asking graduating students to dedicate themselves to the visions fulfilment.
> 
> Human resources were the key to Pakistans success in various fields, including space technology, he said, adding, We are trying our best to improve the quality of education for people at the grassroots level. This is the future.
> 
> He said the government was targeting to produce 1,500 PhDs every year by 2010 to improve the education faculty.
> 
> Musharraf said an improvement in human resources would lead Pakistan to a knowledge-based society and transform its economy. He said it was unfortunate that a developing country like Pakistan was involved in agriculture only, since, Agriculture is not going to take us to new heights and boost our economy. Highlighting the importance of science and technology, he said the difference between a developing country and a small but developed country was that the latter possessed knowledge-based economy and modern technology.
> 
> Progress in science and technology had helped Pakistan reduce the cost of products, he said while expressing satisfaction over the fact that Pakistan was moving a path of knowledge-based economy.
> 
> The president announced a Rs 500 million grant for IST in the first stage and a similar sum in the second stage. agencies


----------



## Neo

Thats great news for Pakista, IST and Suparco! I believe we will be sending first Pakistani into space within next few years but a mission to moon seems bit too optimistic.


----------



## PakistaniPatriot

Well. If one comes to think about it. Then we are already having trouble sending the third satellite and sending man in space will be more problematic. Any ways, its a start for the good I hope. InshAllah we will soon rule not just the sky but also the space.


----------



## Neo

Agreed, but we don't have to wait for the infrastructure or know how to initiate manned space programme. We can send our astronauts into space from China or Russia.


----------



## Sino-PakFriendship

Neo said:


> Agreed, but we don't have to wait for the infrastructure or know how to initiate manned space programme. We can send our astronauts into space from China or Russia.



The space technology of China is still not mature.

Any way, Chinese welcome Pakistani brothers to join us for space exploring.


----------



## Contrarian

I think Pakistan needs to develop Satellites first then think about SLV's. That should be priority. SLV's need constant order books to maintain them as well. Its not as if your launching your domestic sats every decade that would make the SLV profitable.

Sats are a priority. Launches can be done by any country. Launches become of Strategic importance later on.


----------



## Contrarian

Sino-PakFriendship said:


> Any way, Chinese welcome Pakistani brothers to join us for space exploring.



And i suppose your the official spokesman for CCP? 

Hate it when people, mostly Chinese post useless posts like that, they say absolutely nothing that can even remotely be called a useful post and then end up with putting 2 flags for a conclusion, one for China and another for Pakistan!


----------



## kvLin

I dont know whether it is time for Pakistan to hail a manned space program, but the first animateur will surely go down in the nation's history. 

a space program demands full scale R&D and industry level, and very big budget which makes it like a political risk for the top decision maker. anyway it always worth trying as people wish. I wish you a very soon milestone success though it might be counted by decades.


----------



## kvLin

malay's going nuts,haha


----------



## Sino-PakFriendship

malaymishra123 said:


> And i suppose your the official spokesman for CCP?
> 
> Hate it when people, mostly Chinese post useless posts like that, they say absolutely nothing that can even remotely be called a useful post and then end up with putting 2 flags for a conclusion, one for China and another for Pakistan!





I think that you are one of the following :

1. Malay
2. Indian
3. Indian Malaysian




and you are always against

1. Chinese
2. Chinese Malaysian


----------



## kvLin

Sino, indians are not naturally against Chinese. Malay is just against the way you post.


----------



## khanz

there is a pakistani women going into space soon from virgin galactic flight
yeah it's not from a pakistani programme but she's the first pakistani in space so the whole country is proud


----------



## Contrarian

kvLin said:


> Sino, indians are not naturally against Chinese. Malay is just against the way you post.



Thankyou knLin! Atleast you got what i was trying to say there!

People like this Sino and that Su-27, and many like minded folks!- all they do is post something useless, and then something about the Sino-Pak friendship and the flags! Its like a routine you know!

I mean im not against Chinese or anything remotely of the sort, but somebody's gotta tell them...


----------



## salman nedian

Pakistan alreay has its space program see the link below:

Pakistan Space Program


----------



## MOSABJA

We are going to get nothing in going to moon and sending flights to NASA.

All we need to do is to go for a sat that could give us Military depth and also help us in our communications and take pictures from sky and do surveys about vast ammount of natural resources in pakistan.


I am interested in going to Institute of Space and Technology.
It is affiliated with UET.
Its on the pannel of NTS.

So after my 2nd year exams this year I would like to give the entry test of IST and like to go for aerospace engineering.

My mom says you will be doing eng in such a country which neither has space nor aero.

But I am hope ful .When I get out of IST .Inshallah at that time Pakistan would have started space program and also AEROSPACE engineer can make good ballistics and cruise missiles and lots of good stuff


----------



## maqsad

There is so much military and business potential for sattelites, I am shocked that there is not already an aggressive program based in Pakistan to put dozens of them in orbit. Even from a business perspective the money can be made back by using them for telecommunications. Also, lots of pakistanis are excited and dying to contribute to satellite tech. Even this little 12 year old girl wants to get involved:



> Arfa Karim of Multan has officially become the youngest MCP in Pakistan, and one of the youngest in the world. Karim, now 10, met with Microsoft Chairman Bill Gates last week--an experience she later described as second only to visiting Disneyland.
> 
> To attain the credential--at any age--a person has to display technical proficiency in areas such as .Net, Visual Studio 6.0 and Windows Server 2003.
> 
> Karim got excited about technology, when her father bought her a computer--primarily to use for e-mail, according to S. "Soma" Somasegar, a corporate vice president in Microsoft's tools division.
> 
> *"What she wants to do as she grows up--she would love to study at Harvard, work in a company like Microsoft and go back to Pakistan to do technology innovations in the field of satellite engineering,"* Somasegar wrote in his blog last week.
> 9-year-old earns accolade as Microsoft pro | CNET News.com


----------



## Sino-PakFriendship

Not offend to any MCP / MCSE (including myself)

MCP = Multiple Choices' Professional (Not Microsoft Certified Professional)

MCSE = Multiple Choices' Systems Engineer (Not Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer)


----------



## maqsad

Yes the MCSE is famous for being very easy to pass but for a little 9 year old girl it is pretty good! Also, Microsoft has tested her abilities in programming skills and they say she is pretty good with that too. So I think when she is 25 she will be well qualified as a real engineer.


----------



## Goodperson

Sino-PakFriendship said:


> Not offend to any MCP / MCSE (including myself)
> 
> MCP = Multiple Choices' Professional (Not Microsoft Certified Professional)
> 
> MCSE = Multiple Choices' Systems Engineer (Not Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer)



But below terms with context of Microsoft only mean.

MCP = Microsoft Certified Professional

MCSE = Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer


----------



## ahussains

Nice done by the LADY and to meet Billy thats too good


----------



## PakistaniPatriot

khanz said:


> there is a pakistani women going into space soon from virgin galactic flight
> yeah it's not from a pakistani programme but she's the first pakistani in space so the whole country is proud



Khanz sahib can you please provide more information of the Pakistani women. Do you have any links and or sources.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: Metroblogging Lahore: NASA selects Pakistani Woman*

This is a bit of an encouraging news for us Pakistanis and especially our sisters. Keep on reaching for the stars...

US space agency NASA has selected a Pakistani woman for a mission starting in January 2008, Geo TV reported on Wednesday. The woman, Numara Aslam, is from Lahore and is currently living in France. If the mission goes ahead, she would be the first Pakistani to fly into space. An artist by profession, Aslam has been selected as part of a six-member team made up not of astronauts, but people from other professions.


----------



## Nafees

PakistaniPatriot said:


> Khanz sahib can you please provide more information of the Pakistani women. Do you have any links and or sources.



*Source: New ASTNET website  Events*

*ASEAN-Pakistan Cooperation in Geoinformatics is Moving Forward (uploaded on 21 September 2007)*

The ASEAN-Pakistan Geoinformatics Workshop was successfully held in Islamabad, Pakistan, on 10-12 September 2007. Supported by the Government of Pakistan, the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and the ASEAN Sub-Committee on Space Technology and Applications (SCOSA) jointly organised the Workshop.

The 3-day Workshop provided an opportunity for ASEAN and Pakistan to share their work and experience in applying geoinformatics technologies such as geoscience, geographic information system (GIS), remote sensing (RS), for various purposes in many fields such as disaster mitigation, landuse planning, public works, forest fire monitoring and detection, agricultural yield assessment, telecommunication etc. A visit to SUPARCO was also organised for the ASEAN participants to keep them abreast with the day-to-day work of SUPARCO and its satellite data processing facilities.

The ASEAN Member Countries and Pakistan expressed interest to pursue further collaboration through multilateral and bilateral arrangements. Future activities will focus on capacity building in three thematic fields namely (i) disaster management, (ii) assessment of agricultural production, and (iii) landuse/landcover mapping. The Workshop also recommended that Pakistan participate in the 10th ASEAN Science and Technology Week (ASTW), scheduled to be held in Manila in July 2007. The event will feature technical conferences and exhibition of the state-of-the art of technologies including those in space technology applications.


----------



## shehbazi2001

This post is about the satellite recce and just to have a healthy discussion about it...

As satellite imagery and surveillance is nowadays common, satellite camouflage has also become important. Is satellite camoflage the same thing as camouflage against air recce?

Do we have satellite-tracking radars?

Should Pakistan employ satellite tracking/warning radars to warn of any spy satellite passing overhead?

The radar should not confuse spy satellites with communication or weather forcast or GPS navigation satellites. The orbitting/operating height of these satellites are different from one another. 

Although some US satellites have been given stealth technology like Misty satellites, at least non-stealth and Indian spy satellites can be detected. A chart can be made of all known spy satellites and their timing of passing over Pakistan or specific areas of Pakistan. This way major movements / redeployments shall be avoided when the satellite is overhead. 

I would be useful to discuss the timings of different spy satellites passing over Pakistan. Here I must mention that if satellite is in Geosynchronous orbit, it shall be looking at a specific place only all the time.

The orbiting speed of a satellite in geosynchronous orbit is made equal to the rotation of earth and so it remains on the same relative location all the time. Such satellites are used mostly in communication and weather reporting as they need to stay always over a specific geographical area.

Now the spy satelllites some times need to cover a large area and therefore usually they are in polar orbits (according to my understanding) and they cross a certain country at a certain time only.

Advanced countries have developed Satellite trackng radars and thus they are aware of a satellite when it comes overhead. This was the reason that USA started giving stealth technology to its satellites too.

It would be nice if someone knows the timings of satellites passings over pakistan regardless of the nationality of the satellite.

and which satellite google earth is using......and does somebody know its timing of crossing pakistan?


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

Pakistan is working on the RSSS satellite program with China, we don't seem to know anything about it at all right now.

Pakistan and China have also inked MoU's to work on the development and launch of more satellites and SLV. 

Pakistan is also developing the dual-use PakSat1R, since we have access to western technology because of our MNNA (major non-nato ally) status. 

everything will be taken care of in due time, but remember pakistan will not go run its mouth like india which wants to become a superpower.


----------



## Ababeel

But why Pakistan is wasting so much time in developing satellites and SLVs despite launching BADR satellites & an advanced SSM program?
Is Pakistan going to achieve the target of launching its 1st Communication satellite in 2011?
Any news in detail about development of this Comm satellite & the much awaited SLV which test launching was declared much much before and many times?
One more question, Why the website of NESCOM is not yet ready, while this is the backbone of Pakistan's advance defence technology R & D Organisation?


----------



## Ababeel

Or may be Pakistan will start announcing the results one by one when it completes them in near future. As the case of Babur & Raad cruise missiles etc.
Best wishes for early achievments in those projects.
But it will be very good if anyone answer the questions in details. I am repeating them below:
*But why Pakistan is wasting so much time in developing satellites and SLVs despite launching BADR satellites & an advanced SSM program?
Is Pakistan going to achieve the target of launching its 1st Communication satellite in 2011?
Any news in detail about development of this Comm satellite & the much awaited SLV which test launching was declared much much before and many times?
One more question, Why the website of NESCOM is not yet ready, while this is the backbone of Pakistan's advance defence technology R & D Organisation?*


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

*Pakistan selects Telesat for procurement and launch of Paksat 1-R satellite*
OTTAWA, ON, March 13, 2007 

Telesat, one of the worlds leading satellite operators, announced today that it has signed a consulting contract with the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Pakistans national space agency. Under the agreement, Telesat will assist SUPARCO in the procurement and launch of the Paksat-1R satellite, which will replace the existing Paksat-1 in 2010.

Telesats new relationship with Pakistans national space agency is testimony to Telesat's longstanding reputation for integrity, reliability and deep expertise in the field of satellite communications services, said Dan Goldberg, Telesats president and CEO. For more than 35 years, Telesat has been a pioneer in leading-edge satellite communications and its a privilege to put that experience to work to benefit the people of Pakistan.

Telesats services will include initiating, evaluating and recommending manufacturer proposals for Paksat-1R, and providing technical and commercial advisors during the negotiation process. Telesat will also help oversee the construction of the new satellite, and will monitor the launch and in-orbit testing services.

SUPARCO is committed to explore and expand our countrys satellite technology, and Telesat can certainly help in reaching this goal, said a SUPARCO spokesperson. Telesat shares SUPARCOs vision and passion for developing advanced satellite services for the benefit of millions of people, everyday.

Pakistan selects Telesat for procurement and launch of Paksat 1-R satellite

*Pakistan to launch remote sensing satellite system *
Monday August 22, 2005 (0615 PST)

ISLAMABAD, Aug 22: Pakistan plans to launch a self-controlled Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS) at a cost of Rs19.3 billion to ensure strategic and unconditional supply of satellite remote sensing data for any part of the globe over the year. 
According to sources, the project will be executed by the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) over a period of six years. President Gen Pervez Musharraf has approved the project in principle. 

The project will require another recurring expenditure of about Rs150 million per year and overall working expenses of about Rs1.15 billion. 

The president, sources said, had directed Suparco to develop the capability to make and launch different types of satellites, specially, communications, remote sensing and weather satellites. 

Pakistans space programme must contribute in the areas of mass education, information technology, communications, agriculture, mineral development, mapping and geographic information system, atmospheric sciences, environment and pollution monitoring and in various areas of national security, the president said. 

On the completion of the project, high resolution satellite images will be available for national defence and security in any critical time. They will also enable universities and non-profit organisations to obtain satellite remote sensing data and carry out analysis for other application areas. 

The project will help Pakistani engineers acquire comprehensive know-how and technology transfer. Thus, it will be a vital support for future in-house Pakistan remote sensing satellites of world standards to meet demands of enhanced capabilities. 

This will help Pakistan coup with the commercial and strategic needs and open a new era of applied research and new trends for planning and implementation of public sector development projects for socio-economic uplift of the country. 

Pakistan entered into space era in 1990 with the launch of its first experimental satellite Badr-1, an indigenous effort of Suparco, launched in low earth orbit by a Chinese vehicle from XI Chang Launch Centre. 

Second satellite of Pakistan, Badr-2, launched in 2001, carried an experimental earth imaging payload. 

The RSSS is highly sophisticated, application oriented, high resolution satellite that will be first of its kind in Pakistan to directly address the demands of todays market. 

Pakistan News Service - PakTribune

The link below will take you to suparco's current projects. there's no info on any of these projects. what i do know is that countries like thailand, bangladesh, iran, mongolia, and more are involved in the RSSS project supported by china's technological base. 

of course, the only countries that will use the technology for military reasons will be iran and pakistan. I hope this helps you.
Development Programmes


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

Ababeel said:


> Or may be Pakistan will start announcing the results one by one when it completes them in near future. As the case of Babur & Raad cruise missiles etc.


you're on target, pakistan will only reveal these things when its done
we don't wet our pants in an effort to become a superpower, we always do what's best depending on the situation. 

things have always been difficult for pakistan, especially now with the war on terror and the world's attention toward us. the best we can do is make du'a like we have always done, for Allah to make it easy for our scientists and to help them accomplish their goals. 

Be patient, soon insha'Allah you will see the fruits of pakistan's hard work pay off when it starts to call the shots on the world stage. You wouldn't believe what pakistan is working on right now.



Ababeel said:


> *But why Pakistan is wasting so much time in developing satellites and SLVs despite launching BADR satellites & an advanced SSM program?*


well, i think it will be a lot better if pakistan did not reveal an SLV until we have a functioning ICBM. if we make an SLV before we have an ICBM, it will only make things worse.



Ababeel said:


> *One more question, Why the website of NESCOM is not yet ready, while this is the backbone of Pakistan's advance defence technology R & D Organisation?*


NESCOM is basically pakistan's DRDO, except a big success. due to the secretive nature of pakistan's defense projects, there is no information available on anything. you will only find out when pakistan tests a new weapons system.

*it's interesting to note the nature of pakistan's military acquistions. pakistan pushes for ToT on technologies that come from a wide array of different military acquistions. 

for example the tech that will come with Paksat 1R, pakistan will have transponders for data-linking and communication through a secure link which will be used for ecrypted military communications in net-centric warfare. this is a dual-use technology which can only be available to us because of our MNNA or major non-nato ally status.

another example being the RSSS program with China. countries like bangladesh and thailand will use the different sensors for weather forcast and geological purposes. pakistan, well, obviously will use it develop a tech base in satellite imagery. 

now, what will happen if we put the above together? these projects are just the publicized ones. imagine what pakistan is working on now indigenously and with china?

pakistan has license to build turbojet engines for our F-16 A/B models. if you go through the list of UAV's pakistan is currently using, you can find the nishan TJ1000 ( INTEGRATED DYNAMICS :: Nishan TJ1000 UAV System ) which uses a mini-turbojet engine. this means that pakistan has now minituarized a technology, which is an impressive feat. suppose we can develop a large turbofan engine based off the mini-turbofan on the babur cruise missile?

do you see how pakistan is able to piece the different technologies together? we take what our scientists can handle and when our base in R&D is strong enough, you can expect great results. 

this is real efficiency, unlike india which will get ToT on tech it simply can't handle. that's why DRDO is failing to deliver, so much to the point now where the indian govt. urges it to cooperate with the private sector. *
i hope this helps, regards asad.


----------



## lakefork7

MaashaAllah. Good job!


----------



## Ababeel

I hope it will be the case. Let's hope for the best & wait n watch, Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## shehbazi2001

Some information on a satellite-tracking radar with some capabilities and details.

This radar is called GRAVES. Its transmitter and receiver sections are very large and quite different from traditional radars.

www.fas.org/spp/military/program/track/graves.pdf


----------



## Super Falcon

i think it will be great if we can get it


----------



## dr.umer

*Pakistan planning to set up APSCO for promoting space technology ​*
ISLAMABAD, Oct 4 (APP): *On the pattern of European Space Agency, Pakistan is planning to set up Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organisation (APSCO) in collaboration with China aimed at making regional countries self-sufficient in the field of space technology.* 

The organisation is likely to start functioning by end of this year or in next year, Secretary Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) Air Commodore Arshad Hussain Siraj told PTV Saturday. 

*Pakistan is founding member of APSCO, while China being time-tested and all-weather friend of Pakistan is contributing &#8216;major support&#8217; in setting up of such an organisation, he added.* 

Secretary SUPARCO said space programmes are costly and no individual country has capacity to complete any satellite project on its own. So, this forum would provide an opportunity in the region to help each other through various means in this sector, he said. 

World Space Week is being observed from October 4 to 12 to create awareness among masses about importance of space and its related education for the contemporary world. 

The space week is celebrated across the world because first space shuttle was launched on October 4, 1957. 

Air Commodore Arshad Hussain Siraj said SUPARCO is working on a National Satellite Development Programme under which projects like communication satellite, remote sensing satellite, satellite launching vehicle and human resource development would be completed. 

Presently, he said Pakistan has a leased satellite PAKSAT-1, which would hopefully be replaced with state-of-the-art technology PAKSAT-1R in 2011. It would be a communication satellite, he mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pk_Thunder

this indeed a good news for pakistan..thx for sharing dr.sahab


----------



## Black Stone

This is good cooperation in space for Asian nations. I would presume China being the dominant space power would share their expertise with Pakistan et al.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

"Air Commodore Arshad Hussain Siraj said SUPARCO is working on a National Satellite Development Programme under which projects like communication satellite, remote sensing satellite, *satellite launching vehicle* and human resource development would be completed."


----------



## metalfalcon

Really very good news for Pakistan and China , its been a long while since i listened to any good news from Pakistan .

Pakistan must take actions in the field of space technology as India is far ahead of us and we need to work really hard to catch up with India. Recently they have launched 10 satellites in space with one rocket and we have to break that record and China is the best country to help us out in this case as you all know China recently completed its Human space walk mission. 

*If Govt of Pakistan takes all the Necessary steps i have no doubt Pakistan will reach MOON before India does* Even if the project is shared with China its not a big issue.

Pakistan must develop its own Space research program as well because its a necessary in order to survive in modern world and Pakistan should Launch *MILITARY SPY SATELLITES * along with other communication satellites.


----------



## Al-zakir

Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization starts operation_English_Xinhua



BEIJING, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- The Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (APSCO) formally started operation here Tuesday, 16 years after the idea was put forward. 

The APSCO, headquartered in Beijing, now has seven member states, China, Bangladesh, Iran, Mongolia, Pakistan, Peru and Thailand. Indonesia and Turkey also signed the APSCO convention, said a statement issued after the founding ceremony. 

The organization aims to promote the multilateral cooperation in space science and technology. Its members will work together in development and research, space technology application and training of space experts, the statement said. 

"China will give active support to the APSCO and work with other countries for better exchanges and cooperation in peaceful development of outer space among Asian-Pacific countries," said Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Dejiang in a congratulation letter to the APSCO. 

The idea of founding an organization like this was put forward by China, Thailand and Pakistan in 1992 and the preparation started in 2001. 

In 2005, the APSCO convention was signed in Beijing. 

Representatives from Argentina, Malaysia, the Philippines, Russia and Sri Lanka also attended the founding ceremony.


----------



## Beskar

That's awesome news!

Our scientists are capable of achieving anything. And it's my belief that their effort in this joint venture would be highly praised.


----------



## HAIDER

Pakistan has decided to manufacture the latest satellite version and launchers indigenously. Until now, Suparco was manufacturing weather forecast satellites.

Scientists and engineers of the commission are determined to achieve on schedule the mission of manufacturing and launching communication and surveillance satellites.

The former Chairman of Suparco, Dr. Salim Mehmud, appreciated the directives of the president regarding manufacturing and launching of a multipurpose satellite. He recalled that Suparco provided the foundation for the countrys missile program.

NASA launched a Nike-Cajun (renamed: Rehbar-1) rocket from Pakistans territory. To this date, Suparco claims to have launched over 200 sounding rockets for scientific purposes. The co-operation with NASA led to the training of several Pakistani Scientists abroad. Soon afterwards, Pakistan set in motion its own sounding rocket program.

During the 1980s Pakistan established high-altitude rocket production and propulsion factory.Pakistan also built rocket testing, high-speed tracking radar and telemetry related facilities. Today, most rockets acquired or manufactured by Suparco are launched from Sonmiani test range. It is possible that any future satellite launch vehicle might also be launched from this spot.

The head director of Suparco announced, in 1981, that Pakistan will launch an indigenous satellite launch vehicle within a decade. In January 1989, Suparco successfully launched a multistage space launch vehicle to an altitude of 480~600 km. The rocket carried a 150 kilogram payload into deep space.

Soon afterwards, however, Suparco faced many disasters. The challenger space shuttle tragedy forced the delay of Pakistans first satellite (Badar-A) launch. Furthermore, Suparco faced strict sanctions on the import of several materials required to launch and manufacture rockets during the early 90s. The delay of the Russian launch vehicle also resulted in a long delay for the launch of Pakistans second satellite (Badar-B). These tragedies had an immense impact on Suparcos plan to launch and place its own satellite in orbit.

Pakistan has been involved in the development of military related missiles since the late 1980s. On April 6, 1998 Pakistan successfully tested a medium range ballistic missile known as Ghauri. Ghauri Missile can carry a payload of 700 kg to an optimum range of 1500 kilometers. Furthermore, Ghauri Missile reportedly reached an altitude of 350 km before directing itself to the designated target. Pakistan has also manufactured and tested other Intermediate Range Ballistic Missiles (Range: 2,500-5,499 km). Pakistans indigenous ballistic missile program is a clear example of its expertise in this field.

Interestingly, many U.S based intelligence agencies have reported ties between Suparco and Kahuta Research Laboratories (the key producer of Pakistans ballistic missiles). According to U.S sources, it is also possible that a joint satellite launch vehicle and ballistic missile development program was agreed between North Korea, Pakistan and Iran in 1993. It is anticipated that Pakistans Satellite Launch Vehicles will utilize the advance ballistic missile technology developed by Kahuta Research Laboratories (with possible involvement with Suparco and/or North Korea). Indian SLV-3/ASLV used Agni ballistic missile as the first stage and as boosters. As with India, China, and North Korea; Pakistan might use Ghauri/Saheen/Abdali/Ghaznavi type ballistic missiles as its stages (possibly first and second).

During the IDEAS 2002 defense exhibition Pakdef spotted two similar models of Pakistani Satellite Launch Vehicles. The first model points out a possible three stage SLV. Judging from other similar SLVs, it is estimated that it can place a payload weighing less than 80 kilogram to an orbit 450 kilometers above Earths surface. However the exact data remains unknown. The second model of the SLV seems similar to the first model however, with four extra boosters. Many nations with SLV technology developed boosters based on their missile technology. Therefore it is fair to assume that the boosters on the second model might also be based on one of Pakistans ballistic missiles.

Suparco has already tested two high altitude sounding rockets; Shahpar and Rakhnum. Shahpar is a 7 meter solid fuel two stage rocket that can carry a payload of 55 kilograms to an altitude of 450 kilometers. And Rakhnum can lift a payload of 38 kilograms to an altitude of 100 kilometers.

As pointed out before, several U.S intelligence reports indicate possible involvement between North Korea, Pakistan and Iran. This is plausible since both Pakistan and Iran has expressed desire to launch satellites on their own. Furthermore, both nations have been suspected for involvement with North Koreas ballistic missile technology. Keeping this in mind, it might not be surprising that both Iranian and Pakistani personnel were present at the August 1998 launch of Taepo-dong 1 North Korean SLV.

Both Iran and Pakistan are racing towards space. On January 2004 Iranian authorities reported that their indigenous SLV will soon place a satellite in orbit. While Pakistan, on the other hand, plans to launch an SLV within the next five years. The exact nature of Pakistans SLV program remains unknown. However, judging from Pakistans ballistic missile technology, it can be said that Pakistan Government and Suparco might just be waiting for the right moment to test Pakistans first satellite launch vehicle.






















Pakistan Plans to Launch Its Own Satellite Indonesia Arab Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

lot of hope in this above article


----------



## rubyjackass

Any links to Paksitan's space record will be appreciated.


----------



## hasang20

Pakistan doesnt not like to SHOW OFF


----------



## rubyjackass

hasang20 said:


> Pakistan doesnt not like to SHOW OFF



So the lead article of this thread is all?


----------



## TOPGUN

Cant wait for that day to happen GOD bless Pakistan!!


----------



## zeeshuisb

These are tables showing all the tests of rockets that have been carried out in Pakistan since the early 1960s. Note that at the bottom of the list, some of the recent ballistic missile tests have also been mentioned.

Date	Time	Launch Site	Launch Vehicle	Model	LV Configuration	Agency	Apogee	References	Level
1962 June 7	14:45 GMT	Sonmiani	Nike-Cajun	Nike Cajun	Nike Cajun Rehbar 1	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	126 km (78 mi)	1592	1
1962 June 11	14:50 GMT	Sonmiani	Nike-Cajun	Nike Cajun	Nike Cajun Rehbar 2	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	116 km (72 mi)	1592	1
1964 March 18 Sonmiani	Judi-Dart SUPARCO Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	80 km (49 mi)	1716	1
1966 January 12	12:30 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart SUPARCO 19/66 Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	58 km (36 mi)	1592	2
1966 January 26	12:18 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart SUPARCO 20/66 Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	61 km (37 mi)	1592	2
1966 February 16	04:30 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart SUPARCO 21/66 Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	64 km (39 mi)	1592	2
1966 February 16	13:36 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart SUPARCO 22/66 Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	60 km (37 mi)	1592	2
1967 May 3	14:29 GMT	Sonmiani	Centaure Centaure Rehbar 15	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	150 km (90 mi)	1592	1
1967 May 5	14:49 GMT	Sonmiani	Dragon Dragon D33?	Shahpar-1 Test mission: SUPARCO	423 km (262 mi)	1592	1
1967 May 7	14:30 GMT	Sonmiani	Centaure Centaure Rehbar 16	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	150 km (90 mi)	1592	1
1968 March 23	19:04 GMT	Sonmiani	Centaure Centaure Rehbar 17	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	146 km (90 mi)	1592	1
1968 March 29	19:20 GMT	Sonmiani	Dragon Dragon D34?	Shahpar-2 Test mission: SUPARCO	420 km (260 mi)	1592	1
1968 April 3	05:38 GMT	Sonmiani	Centaure Centaure Rehbar 18	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	146 km (90 mi)	1592	1
1969 February 9	13:46 GMT	Sonmiani	Centaure Centaure Rehbar 19. FAILURE: Failure	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	55 km (34 mi)	1592	2
1969 February 13	13:48 GMT	Sonmiani	Centaure Centaure Rehbar 20. FAILURE: Failure	Aeronomy mission Agency: SUPARCO	12 km (7 mi)	1592	2.
1969 March 31	14:18 GMT	Sonmiani	Centaure	Centaure 2B	Centaure 2B SUP	Rehnuma 1 Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	138 km (85 mi)	1592	1
1969 June 20	14:30 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	59 km (36 mi)	1592	2
1969 July 16	14:34 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	65 km (40 mi)	1592	2
1969 July 30	14:45 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	64 km (39 mi)	1592	2
1969 August 15	14:30 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	65 km (40 mi)	1592	2
1969 September 10	14:30 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	63 km (39 mi)	1592	2.
1969 October 22	14:10 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-047/69	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	63 km (39 mi)	1592	2.
1969 November 19	14:35 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-048/69	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	64 km (39 mi)	1592	2.
1969 November 20	13:50 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-049/69	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	64 km (39 mi)	1592	2
1969 December 17	13:10 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-050/69	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	63 km (39 mi)	1592	2
1969 December 31	13:15 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-051/69	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	75 km (46 mi)	1592	2
1970 January 14	13:00 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-052/69	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	75 km (46 mi)	1592	2
1970 January 14	15:15 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-054/69	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	56 km (34 mi)	1592	2
1970 January 14	14:00 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-052/69	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	75 km (46 mi)	1592	2
1970 February 11	13:30 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-055/70	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	63 km (39 mi)	1592	2
1970 March 11	16:10 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-057/70	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	64 km (39 mi)	1592	2
1970 March 11	15:15 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-056/70	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	75 km (46 mi)	1592	2
1970 March 27 Sonmiani	Nike-Cajun	Nike Cajun	Nike Cajun Rehbar 21	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	100 km (60 mi)	1557	2
1970 March 28	15:45 GMT	Sonmiani	Nike-Cajun	Nike Cajun	Nike Cajun Rehbar 22	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	141 km (87 mi)	1592	1
1970 March 28	16:40 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-058/70	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	63 km (39 mi)	1592	2
1970 April 15	14:45 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-060/70	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	66 km (41 mi)	1592	2
1970 April 15	13:45 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-059/70	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	75 km (46 mi)	1592	2
1970 June 17	- 14:50 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-062/70	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	64 km (39 mi)	1592	2
1970 July 15	15:05 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Judi-Dart SUPARCO-063/70	Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	63 km (39 mi)	1592	2
1970 October 21	15:45 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	75 km (46 mi)	1592	2
1970 November 25	13:15 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	75 km (46 mi)	1592	2
1970 December 30	15:40 GMT	Sonmiani	Judi-Dart Aeronomy mission: SUPARCO	75 km (46 mi)	1592	1
1972 April 7	14:20 GMT	Sonmiani	Centaure	Centaure 1	Centaure 1 Rehbar 23	Aeronomy/Ionosphere mission: SUPARCO	150 km (90 mi)	1592	1
1972 April 8	14:18 GMT	Sonmiani	Centaure	Centaure 1	Centaure 1 Rehbar 24	Aeronomy/Ionosphere mission: SUPARCO	150 km (90 mi)	1592	1
1972 April 28	00:10 GMT	Sonmiani	Dragon	Dragon 2B	Dragon 2B SUP	Shahpar-3 Test mission: SUPARCO	400 km (240 mi)	1592	1
July 16, 1990
Date	Time	Launch Site	Launch Complex	Launch Pad	Launch Vehicle	Model	LV Configuration
1990 July 16 (See Badr-A table below)	00:40 GMT	Xichang	LC2	LC2	CZ-2E	Chang Zheng 2E	Chang Zheng 2E CZ2E-1 (23)

Badr-A
&#8226;	First launch of new Chinese launch vehicle. It had an experimental Pakistani payload. 
Payload	Mass	Class	Type	Spacecraft	Agency	Perigee	Apogee	Inclination	Period	COSPAR	USAF Sat Cat	Decay Date	References	Level
: Badr 1 + R&D	52 kg (114 lb)	Technology	Comsat	Badr	Suparco	208 km (129 mi)	988 km (613 mi)	28.50 deg	96.70 min	1990-059A	20685	1990-12-08	1, 2, 5, 6.	1
April 6, 1998 - April 15, 1999
Date	Time	Launch Site	Launch Vehicle	LV Configuration	FAILURE	Agency	Apogee	References	Level
1998 April 6 Tilla	Ghauri Test mission: Pakistan	150 km (90 mi)	1823	1
1999 Jan 15? Sonmiani	Shaheen 1 Failure	Test mission: Pakistan 1823	1
1999 April 14	05:35 GMT	Tilla	Ghauri	Ghauri Ghauri-2/Hatf-6 Test mission: Pakistan	150 km (90 mi)	1823	1
1999 April 15	04:58 GMT	Sonmiani	Shaheen 1 Test mission: Pakistan	100 km (60 mi)	1823	1
December 10, 2001
Date	Time	Launch Site	Launch Complex	Launch Pad	Launch Vehicle	Model	LV Configuration
2001 December 10 (See Badr-B table below)	17:18 GMT	Baikonur	LC45	LC45/1	Zenit-2	Zenit-2	Zenit-2 19L (1381573091)

Badr-B
&#8226;	Badr B was Pakistan's second satellite. Built in collaboration with the English company SIL, it had a mass of 70 kg and carried an Earth imager. 
Mass	Class	Type	Spacecraft	Manufacturer	Agency	Perigee	Apogee	Inclination	COSPAR	USAF Sat Cat	References	Level
70 kg (154 lb)	Surveillance	Military	Badr	SIL	Rosaviakosmos (Russia)	996 km (618 mi)	1 015 km (630 mi)	: 99.70 deg	2001-056C	27003	4, 296, 552, 554	1
May 25, 2002 - November 16, 2006
Date	Time	Launch Site	Launch Vehicle	LV Configuration	Agency	Apogee	References	Level
2002 May 25	04:30 GMT	Tilla	Ghauri	Ghauri Ghauri II	Test mission: Pakistan	150 km (90 mi)	1823	1
2002 October 4	02:30 GMT	Sonmiani	Shaheen 1 Test mission: Pakistan	100 km (60 mi)	1823	1.
2002 October 8 Sonmiani	Shaheen 1 Test mission: Pakistan	100 km (60 mi)	1823	1.
2004 March 9 Tilla	Shaheen 3	Hatf 6	Shaheen 3 test 554	1
2004 May 29 Tilla	Ghauri Ghauri test: Pakistan	150 km (90 mi)	1823	1
2004 June 4 Tilla	Ghauri Test mission: Pakistan	150 km (90 mi)	1823	1
2004 October 12 Tilla	Ghauri Ghauri test: Pakistan	150 km (90 mi)	1823	1.
2005 March 19 Tilla	Shaheen 2	Hatf 6	Shaheen 2 test 1
2006 November 16 Tilla	Ghauri Ghauri test launch 1

*if yu dont understand this here is a link to all of u*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronology_of_Pakistan&#37;27s_rocket_tests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

Very thanks, but links to sources would be appreciated.


----------



## zeeshuisb

the link for this is below the previous post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m15t3r7

zeeshuisb said:


> the link for this is below the previous post



IS it gonna be like a spy satellite?????


----------



## rubyjackass

m15t3r7 said:


> IS it gonna be like a spy satellite?????




Lets start with small small steps buddy...


----------



## zeeshuisb

Badr-B is a Surveillance sattelite my dear

donot underestimate pakistan

check the test details again dear


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Threads merged - there is a lot of good information in the earlier posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

zeeshuisb said:


> Badr-B is a Surveillance sattelite my dear
> 
> donot underestimate pakistan
> 
> check the test details again dear



Right I am sorry...
Wiki says that it is an earth observation sat.
Also the gees seemed a little large.
Thats why... it hought so


----------



## zeeshuisb

its k dear


----------



## metalfalcon

Mashallah, Subhanallah.

Inshallah Pakistan will launch an indigenous satellite into space and Pakistan will be in race with India in Space program as well although Pakistan is lagging far Behind but Pakistan will catch up Inshallah.

*Hai Jazba-e-Junoon to Himat na haar
Justjoo jo karay woh chooay Aasman*

Pakistan zindabad


----------



## metalfalcon

I hope Pakistan sends at least One Military satellite as well.


----------



## zeeshuisb

Badr-B is a Surveillance sattelite for military purpose dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adnan1479

why was there such a loooong lull between 1972 and 1990? - - -what were we doing in those 18 years - -the way things were going upto 1972, we should have had an icbm and space launch vehicle by 1980 (no exaggeration whatsoever)


----------



## paritosh

zeeshuisb said:


> Badr-B is a Surveillance sattelite my dear
> 
> donot underestimate pakistan
> 
> check the test details again dear



do you even know why they call it an earth observation satellite and not a spy satellite?
no not to fool the uk to get them to launch a scientific sat when they launch your spy sat...because they handled the satellite and have to be amazingly stupid to not see that.
an earth observation satellite is NOT for military purposes.if it were..then all the weather satellites would be spy satellites!
there is no pakistani spy satellite...or else pakistan would not be asking for russian help in developing one(130 million being offered...nothing to be proud of)
and btw just for the record india has more than 10 earth observation satellites the clients of which include the US and EU.I suggest you not compare our space capabilities to your infant space program.there is much scope for pakistan though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

paritosh said:


> *I suggest you not compare our space capabilities to your infant space program*



You're absolutely right! If only we were good at borrowing money from U.K for a space programme and a couple of Paint buckets to colour Russian rockets. Now that's an achievement we REALLY aren't capable of.


----------



## Jihad

paritosh said:


> do you even know why they call it an earth observation satellite and not a spy satellite?
> no not to fool the uk to get them to launch a scientific sat when they launch your spy sat...because they handled the satellite and have to be amazingly stupid to not see that.
> an earth observation satellite is NOT for military purposes.if it were..then all the weather satellites would be spy satellites!
> there is no pakistani spy satellite...or else pakistan would not be asking for russian help in developing one(130 million being offered...nothing to be proud of)
> and btw just for the record india has more than 10 earth observation satellites the clients of which include the US and EU.I suggest you not compare our space capabilities to your infant space program.there is much scope for pakistan though.



Don't let too much patriotism take it over, paritosh.
Afterall, I wonder if your satellites can look down below on the country they originated from, and see how dire the situation is for alot of people living there?
Money pumped into the space program could've been used to improve living standards for alot of Indians, let's not forget about that.
Also, Pakistanis are most definitely impressed with Indias space abilities, let that be clear, we have our own dreams aswell regarding space and beyond, and only time will tell if we can achieve them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

paritosh said:


> do you even know why they call it an earth observation satellite and not a spy satellite?
> no not to fool the uk to get them to launch a scientific sat when they launch your spy sat...because they handled the satellite and have to be amazingly stupid to not see that.
> an earth observation satellite is NOT for military purposes.if it were..then all the weather satellites would be spy satellites!
> there is no pakistani spy satellite...or else pakistan would not be asking for russian help in developing one(130 million being offered...nothing to be proud of)
> and btw just for the record india has more than 10 earth observation satellites the clients of which include the US and EU.I suggest you not compare our space capabilities to your infant space program.there is much scope for pakistan though.



Badr-B is a testbed for cartographic capabilities which indicate that we're working on our very own spysat. For the time being we're getting coverage from our greatest ally China.

Please provide link to your claim that Pakistan is looking for spysat from Russia worth $130 million.
Thanks!


----------



## paritosh

Neo said:


> Badr-B is a testbed for cartographic capabilities which indicate that we're working on our very own spysat. For the time being we're getting coverage from our greatest ally China.
> 
> Please provide link to your claim that Pakistan is looking for spysat from Russia worth $130 million.
> Thanks!



'Pak seeks Russian aid in developing spy satellite'-World-The Times of India
though you'd not like the indian link...but it points to an article in the russian daily 'Vremya Novosteyi' which carried the report.and as i said the scope for pakistan is good to open it's space frontier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neo

Indeed, the source is not a credible one. Its highly unlikely that we'd approach Russia, India's major ally, to build a spysat to keep an eye on her.
Even more unlikely when we have China sitting next door and already helping us with our space programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paritosh

Neo said:


> Indeed, the source is not a credible one. Its highly unlikely that we'd approach Russia, India's major ally, to build a spysat to keep an eye on her.
> Even more unlikely when we have China sitting next door and already helping us with our space programme.



as an after-thought...it does appear that this report is a sham.had some difficulty in translating the ruskie daily date September,2001.


----------



## Neo

Some of the board members have close links to the Pak Space Programme, I can assure you that this is all speculation. Pakistan was still suffering sanctions and embargoes back in Sept 2001 as the result of going nuclear in May '98. 
The report doesn't make sense.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Stick to the thread title please.

This thread is about Pakistan's programs.

Read the rules related to sarcasm on the forum as well.


----------



## Destructlord

Why not use the Chinese or Iranians assistance? its not hard since Pakistan has an advanced missile program. 

BTW! I also remember Pakistan had a SLV program! What happend to it?


----------



## PAFAce

Destructlord said:


> Why not use the Chinese or Iranians assistance?



I think we already use Chinese assistance in almost all our technological programs. To learn, it is a great thing to collaborate, but there is a fine line between collaboration and copying .We do not want to depend too much on the Chinese because our aim is _self reliance_.

As for Iran, I, personally, would love collaboration. I think Iran is progressing at light-speed. However, you must consider the political and international consequences of working _overtly_ with Iran.


----------



## Destructlord

PAFAce said:


> As for Iran, I, personally, would love collaboration. I think Iran is progressing at light-speed. However, you must consider the political and international consequences of working _overtly_ with Iran.



In general let me thank you for your answer.

The corporations could be secretive. No one will notice!  (VEVAK know how to erase its tracks!).

According to *REAL TIME SATELLITE TRACKING * the speed of OMID satellite is about 7.45 Km/s while the speed of SINAH-1 (Another satellite of Iran is about 7.69 Km/s). and the Israeli Ofeq-7 (Best spy satellite of Israel is around 8.02 Km/s).

*Live Monitoring​*
LIVE REAL TIME SATELLITE TRACKING: OMID
LIVE REAL TIME SATELLITE TRACKING: SINAH 1
LIVE REAL TIME SATELLITE TRACKING: OFEQ 7

Regards


----------



## zavis2003

the reason is that there were less funds for R N D an Sparco thats whats going happening
whatt we built not in our interst but in enmity of INDIA

its time to start thinking there are some parts whiich also needs the attentions of our leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dilli

zavis2003 said:


> the reason is that there were less funds for R N D an Sparco thats whats going happening
> whatt we built not in our interst but in enmity of INDIA
> 
> its time to start thinking there are some parts whiich also needs the attentions of our leader





Very well said mate....

Even in the sTart of it's space program Pakistan is looking directly at spy satellites. I mean it can be used for numerous other purposes like India's EduSat is used for education, Remote sensing satellites for weather, minerology, and data to help even fishermen to find fish in the sea!!!!!!

After launching 1st satellite in 1986, it is only now we are looking at spy satellites. Our space programme is Resarch oriented.

But Pakistan has other priorities I guess....Spy Satellites directly.....


----------



## Destructlord

Pakistan *Badr-1* was launched before the *Aryabhata* i think. Pakistan had/has several other satellite why its says Badr-1 was the first Pakistani satellite?


----------



## mean_bird

Dilli said:


> Very well said mate....
> 
> Even in the sTart of it's space program Pakistan is looking directly at spy satellites. I mean it can be used for numerous other purposes like India's EduSat is used for education, Remote sensing satellites for weather, minerology, and data to help even fishermen to find fish in the sea!!!!!!
> 
> After launching 1st satellite in 1986, it is only now we are looking at spy satellites. Our space programme is Resarch oriented.
> 
> But Pakistan has other priorities I guess....Spy Satellites directly.....



dude.. Pakistan's satellites so far has been weather and the satellite we leased is for Telecom ( a lot of our TV channels used it). 

.....Just to put the facts straight. 

Also we capable of launching our own Satellite without any help from China or Iran. It just needs some time and money. We have expertise in all the technology that goes into an SLV. However, even with all the technology you need to initiate a program that will integrate it and launch it and that needs about 3(in case of assistance) to 5 years (in case of indigenous). 

The previous govt. (Mushy) did give a green signal to develop our own SLV in late 2005. Our leased satellite is supposed to be replaced in 2011. So, unless Zardari and co. decides to cut the funds for SUPARCO, pakistan is going to launch its satellite itself in 2011.

The prototype of the satellite has already been built and an Engineering model is being built. Things on the satellite are moving according to schedule. Things on the SLV are critically dependent on the funding being made available. 

Remember, once you have achieved a good knowledge on solid fuel missiles of a decent range (2000km) that goes to a good height (like in Shaheen-II) and that is multi-staged, building an SLV has more to do with integrating the technologies and testing the stability rather then developing new technologies.


----------



## Destructlord

Since Pakistan has the technology i dont think if it take more than maximum two years, You may need around 50-500 million dollar, But its mostly depend on what progress you made when the project was active.

Anyone know if the project resumed or not?


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

yes it dosent takes much time but you need congenial environment to carry out such sattalite tests.


----------



## mean_bird

Destructlord said:


> Since Pakistan has the technology i dont think if it take more than maximum two years, You may need around 50-500 million dollar, But its mostly depend on what progress you made when the project was active.
> 
> Anyone know if the project resumed or not?



It depends how large a team you dedicate to the project. You could dedicate large resources, a big team and do lots of tests and develop it quickly. Ofcourse that requires lot more money and in the end, its not a military application of critical importance so cost-effectiveness is a major concern.

That's why I said, with some assistance (basically some data rather than technology), it could be developed within 3 years. Pak has been testing some low orbit satellites from the Sonmiani test range, most weather satellites so we have enough data about that but not form higher orbits. Put is simply, we have a missile that is solid-fuel based, multi-staged. All thats needed is to modify it to reach the required height and separate the payload at the exact spot. For that you need some critical data usually obtained over some time. Of course all those times are just estimates not definitive. 

I can't say if the project was halted or is going on smoothly as I have been out of country for some time and haven't stayed in touch with the guys at SUPARCO. I do know for sure, however, that such project was given a green signal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kokkaborra

yahooo it great


----------



## kokkaborra

if pakistan launches a sattelite than it will expand pakistan defence more and pakistan will became a modren nation aswell.


----------



## kokkaborra

it is unbelevable that pakistan had build so many cruise and ballestic messiles than why he is not able to build a settelite.rather than iran had build it and he havent got any messile tecnology.


----------



## mughaljee

Today india launch its first "Jasoos" Satellite , now 
i am waiting for My Home Land Pakistan Response ?


----------



## white_pawn

Destructlord said:


> Pakistan *Badr-1* was launched before the *Aryabhata* i think. Pakistan had/has several other satellite why its says Badr-1 was the first Pakistani satellite?





In 1961, on the advice of Prof. Abdus Salam, the then Scientific Adviser to the President of Pakistan, it was decided to set up a Committee dealing with space sciences. Consequently, a Space Sciences Research Wing of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) was established through an Executive Order of the President of Pakistan dated 16 September 1961, which was addressed to Dr I H Usmani, the then Chairman PAEC. The programme of rocket firings was entrusted to Chairman PAEC. Initially the Space Sciences Research Wing had the following members:

.



Prof Abdus Salam, FRS - Chairman



Dr I H Usmani, Chairman PAEC - Vice-Chairman



Mr Sibte Nabi Naqvi, Director, Pakistan Meteorological Department - Member



Dr Innas Ali, Member PAEC - Member




In September 1961, Mr Tariq Mustafa, Principal Engineer , PAEC ; Mr Salim Mehmud, Scientific Officer PAEC; Mr Sikandar Zaman, Assistant Engineer PAEC; Mr A Z Farooqi, Scientific Officer PAEC; and Mr M Rehmatullah, Regional Director, Pakistan Meteorological Department were sent to NASA for training in rocket launching.


On 07 June 1962 at 1953 hours the two-stage rocket: Rehbar-I consisting of a Nike-Cajun combination (which was earlier developed by NASA) was successfully launched from Sonmiani Rocket Range. It carried a payload of 80 pounds of sodium and soared to about 130 km into the atmosphere. With the launching of Rehbar-I, Pakistan had the honour of becoming the third country in Asia and the tenth in the world to conduct such a launching. The other countries, which had, until then, already conducted launchings of this type were: USA, USSR, UK, France, Sweden, Italy, Canada, Japan and Israel. Rehbar-II was also successfully launched from Sonmiani Rocket Range on 09 June 1962.


The data received from Rehbar-I and Rehbar-II gave scientists information on wind shear and structure in the layers of the upper atmosphere extending beyond the stratosphere. The data collected also helped in the study of cloud formation, cyclones and weather over the Arabian Sea.


A high-powered meeting was held on 25 July 1964 under the Chairmanship of the then President of Pakistan. A number of decisions were taken in that meeting including the placement of SUPARCO under the direct control of the President of Pakistan. A three-tier structure was thus created consisting of (a) the Governing Body; (b) the Executive Committee; and (c) the Technical Committee to take care of and run SUPARCO's affairs. SUPARCO started functioning independent of PAEC with effect from 16 September 1964 with Dr I H Usmani looking after its affairs as its Co-Chairman.


The structure of SUPARCO was superseded by a Government of Pakistan Resolution dated 8 March 1966 whereby SUPARCO was constituted as a separate organisation under the administrative control of Scientific and Technological Research Division (S&TR), Government of Pakistan and a revised constitution for SUPARCO was adopted in the shape of "Rules of SUPARCO" issued by S&TR Division on 19 April 1967. Air Cdre W J M Turowicz was appointed as the first Executive Director of SUPARCO (Air Cdre Turowicz was a Polish national who served in the Royal Air Force in India in WW-II and after the war, he was among those Polish Air Force Pilots who opted for Pakistan's nationality).


In 1970, after the retirement of Air Cdre Turowicz, Air Cdre K M Ahmed was appointed as SUPARCO's second Executive Director who relieved his charge in 1976 to Mr Salim Mehmud, who remained Executive Director of SUPARCO until 15 December 1979 when he resigned the service of SUPARCO. Dr M Shafi Ahmed succeeded Mr Salim Mehmud and remained in office till 15 December 1980 when the President of Pakistan appointed Mr Salim Mehmud as Chief Executive Officer of SUPARCO and asked him to submit necessary recommendations for up-gradation of SUPARCO to the status of a full-fledged Commission.


On 22 April 1981, Mr Salim Mehmud was appointed as the first Chairman of Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO).


The President of Pakistan signed and promulgated SUPARCO Ordinance No. XX of 1981, which was issued in the Gazette of Pakistan on 21 May 1981, to provide for the establishment of a Space Research Council (SRC), an Executive Committee of the Space Research Council (ECSRC) and the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), granting SUPARCO an autonomous status. The then Chairman SUPARCO established three Technical Wings namely; Space Technology Wing, Space Research Wing and Space Electronics Wing. The National Assembly, ratified SUPARCO Ordinance vide Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Amendment) Act, 1987-Act No. II of 1987, providing for, inter alia, the replacement of President of Pakistan with the Prime Minister of Pakistan as the President of Space Research Council.


SUPARCO remained under the administrative control of the Cabinet Division until September 2000 for almost 20 years. During this period, only one meeting of the SRC (headed by the President of Pakistan) and 13 meetings of ECSRC (headed by the Federal Minister for Finance) were held. The last meeting of ECSRC was held on 09 September 1999. The SRC, in its first-ever meeting held on 24 December 1984, approved the Long-Term Development Programme of Space Science and Technology in Pakistan, submitted by SUPARCO, which contained projects of national importance.



BADR-1 satellite was launched on 16 July 1990, from a Chinese launcher, the Long March 2E (LM-2E).Mr Salim Mehmud retired on 13 April 1989 and Dr M Shafi Ahmed took over as the second Chairman of SUPARCO. On 16 July 1990, Pakistan launched its first experimental satellite BADR-1.

Dr M Shafi Ahmed retired on 16 October 1990 and handed over the charge of the Office to Mr Sikandar Zaman who retired on 19 June 1997. Dr Abdul Majid was appointed Chairman with effect from 20 June 1997. 

On 10 December 2000, the Cabinet Division issued an Office Order No. 564, through its Notification No. 5/11/2000-Admin.II., whereby, in pursuance of the order of the Chief Executive of Pakistan, SUPARCO Commission was transferred from Cabinet Division to the National Command Authority (NCA); the Space Research Council and Executive Committee of Space Research Council were dissolved and were replaced with Development Control Committee (DCC) of NCA.

On his retirement on 30 April 2001, Dr Abdul Majid handed over the charge of the Office of Chairman SUPARCO to Mr Raza Hussain.


Pakistans second satellite BADR-B was launched on 10 Dec 2001 at 9:15 a.m from Baikonour Cosmodrome, Kazakistan.SUPARCO launched the second experimental satellite BADR-B on 10 Dec 2001and is continuously working towards developing indigenous capabilities in satellite development. 

History


----------



## white_pawn

Destructlord said:


> Pakistan *Badr-1* was launched before the *Aryabhata* i think. Pakistan had/has several other satellite why its says Badr-1 was the first Pakistani satellite?



ISRO'S Milestones


----------



## ironman

http://www.sindhtoday.net/pakistan/86371.htm
http://www.zeenews.com/south-asia/2009-04-13/523169news.html
http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal/south-asia/pak-to-launch-first-indigenous-communications-satellite-in-2011_100179063.html
*Pakistan will launch its first indigenously developed communications satellite on 2011* ​
Pakistan will launch its first indigenously developed communications satellite on August 14, 2011, from a facility in China.

Speaking to Dawn, Dr Mohammad Riaz Suddle, the director of the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission's (Suparco) satellite research and development centre in Lahore, said the satellite's life span will be 15 years.

Responding to a question, Dr Suddle said the satellite would be launched at a longitude of 38 degrees in geostationary orbit on the equatorial plane at an altitude of 36,000km above the Earth's surface.

Paksat-1R will carry a communications payload to facilitate the introduction of a range of new services, including broadband internet, digital TV distribution/broadcasting, remote/rural telephony, emergency communications, tele-education and tele-medicine.

The contract for Pakis- tan Communication Satellite (Paksat-1R) was signed between Suparco and China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC), a Chinese firm, on October 15, 2008, in Beijing, during President Asif Zardari's visit to China.

Work on the execution of the contract began soon after, and is progressing as scheduled, according to Dr Suddle. He did not reveal the cost of the project, but said the contract involves various other projects, including infrastructure, and therefore it is difficult to put an exact cost on the satellite itself.

Responding to a question, he said that at least two new satellites - Paksat-1R and Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS) - would be launched in the near future.

The satellites have been developed with technical and financial assistance from China.

The project has been approved by the federal government as part of the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP), he said.

When quizzed on where the finances for the project were coming from, Dr Suddle said that efforts are under way to secure a long-term concessional loan from the Chinese government to finance a major part of the project.

Speaking about the status of Pakistan's space programme in comparison to that of other countries in the region, Dr Suddle asserted that Pakistan's space/satellite development programme "needs to make rapid and sustained progress to meet national needs. India has a very advanced space programme".

At present, Pakistan has a communications satellite, Paksat-1, in orbit, providing coverage across Europe, Africa, the Middle East, Central Asia and the South Asian subcontinent. It is being used by TV broadcasters, telecom companies, data and broadband internet service providers and government organisations.

Paksat-1R will replace Paksat-1, a leased satellite, to ensure continuity of service.

In the 1990s, Pakistan also operated a small satellite, Badr-A, in low earth orbit. The country's modest space program, however, has been more oriented towards remote sensing applications.

Badr-A was Pakistan's first indigenously developed satellite and was launched from the Xichang Launch Centre in China on July 16, 1990 aboard a Chinese Long March 2E rocket. Badr-A weighed 150 pounds, and was inserted into an elliptical orbit of 127-615 miles by the rocket. The satellite successfully completed its design life.

Pakistan's second satellite, Badr-B, was an earth observation satellite and was launched on Dec 10, 2001, on a Zenit-2 rocket from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. It was designed by Space Innovations Limited, a UK-based company.

Paksat-1 was Pakistan's first geostationary satellite. It was originally known as Palapa C1, was launched in 1996 and had been designed to serve Indonesia. After an electronics failure, it was renamed Anatolia-1 and then renamed again to become Paksat-1 in 2002. It was originally manufactured by Boeing and uses the HS601 spacecraft design.

Suparco set about trying to replace Paksat-1 by signing a consultancy deal with Telesat in March 2007, under which the company will advise Pakistan on the purchase, manufacture and launch of Paksat-1R. Under the agreement, Telesat will help Suparco find a manufacturer and provide technical and commercial advice during the negotiations process. Telesat will also help to oversee the construction of the new satellite and will monitor the launch and provide in-orbit testing services.

Reports quoting credible sources said that Pakistan is also working on development of Satellite Launch Vehicles (SLVs), basing their assumption on Pakistan's success in developing intermediate range ballistic missiles.

Experts believe the missile technology will be used in any SLV. The Indian SLV-3/ASLV uses Agni ballistic missiles as first stage propulsion units and as boosters.

Suparco has already tested two high-altitude sounding rockets: Shahpar and Rakhnum. Shahpar is a seven metre solid fuel two-stage rocket that can carry a payload of 55 kilograms to an altitude of 450 kilometres. Rakhnum can lift a payload of 38kg to an altitude of 100km.

Although Dr Suddle says that Pakistan's new communication satellite would be launched on August 14, 2011, judging from Pakistan's progress in ballistic missile technology, analysts do not rule out the possibility that Suparco may just be waiting for the right moment to test Pakistan's first satellite launch vehicle.

In this context, they cite Dr A.Q. Khan's reported statement in March 2001, in which he had claimed that Pakistani scientists were in the process of building the country's first SLV and that the project had been assigned to Suparco.

According to reports published in March 2005, former president and retired general Pervez Musharraf had authorised renewed research and development on an indigenous launch capability that would be able to put into orbit a domestically built satellite, Paksat-1R.


----------



## cabatli_53

_*"Pakistan will launch its first indigenously developed communications satellite on August 14, 2011, from a facility in China."*_

Congratulations Brothers... Pakistan will be developed its first communication satellites in the late of 2011... Super news indeed...

By the way, What about Electro-Optic Spy satellites ? For future, Pakistan has a spy satellite project that is aimmed to take high-resolution pictures from strategic areas of enemy fronts ?


----------



## mughaljee

Too deep , but i am happy


----------



## daprinc3

NO NATION IN THE WORLD HAS BEEN TO THE MOON BECAUSE EARTH ROTATES AROUND A RADIOACTIVE ORBIT SO EVEN NASA, WHO CLAIM TO HAVE LANDED ON THE MOON, HAVENT DONE SO. BECAUSE NEITHER IS THER SLV BUILT TO STAND RADIOACTIVITY. AND EVEN INDIAS CLAIMING THEY LANDED ON THE MOON, A COUNTRY WHICH HAS BEEN DEVELOPING MISSILE TECHNOLOGY FOR THE PAST TWO DECADES. 
SORRY TO BURST EVERYONES BUBBLE
BUT INSHALLAH PAKISTAN WILL LAND ON THE MOON ONE DAY


----------



## fhassan

daprinc3 said:


> NO NATION IN THE WORLD HAS BEEN TO THE MOON BECAUSE EARTH ROTATES AROUND A RADIOACTIVE ORBIT SO EVEN NASA, WHO CLAIM TO HAVE LANDED ON THE MOON, HAVENT DONE SO. BECAUSE NEITHER IS THER SLV BUILT TO STAND RADIOACTIVITY. AND EVEN INDIAS CLAIMING THEY LANDED ON THE MOON, A COUNTRY WHICH HAS BEEN DEVELOPING MISSILE TECHNOLOGY FOR THE PAST TWO DECADES.
> SORRY TO BURST EVERYONES BUBBLE
> BUT INSHALLAH PAKISTAN WILL LAND ON THE MOON ONE DAY



Please visit a doctor as soon as possible. You need some prescription drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harun786

daprinc3 said:


> NO NATION IN THE WORLD HAS BEEN TO THE MOON BECAUSE EARTH ROTATES AROUND A RADIOACTIVE ORBIT SO EVEN NASA, WHO CLAIM TO HAVE LANDED ON THE MOON, HAVENT DONE SO. BECAUSE NEITHER IS THER SLV BUILT TO STAND RADIOACTIVITY. AND EVEN INDIAS CLAIMING THEY LANDED ON THE MOON, A COUNTRY WHICH HAS BEEN DEVELOPING MISSILE TECHNOLOGY FOR THE PAST TWO DECADES.
> SORRY TO BURST EVERYONES BUBBLE
> BUT INSHALLAH PAKISTAN WILL LAND ON THE MOON ONE DAY



It is good to be Optimistic , but one should never lose the fact.
Our country needs to clear internal diffrences first.
We say we have technology and countries like China our friend is ready to help us , but we also need to be able to maintain these satellites.

The fact is becuase of the war we are short of cash infact we have no cash.Thats the fact.

Regarding India landing on the moon we will see when they get there.

H


----------



## luoshan

*Pakistans Space Programme is years ahead of India as on 2003 - Musharraf*



> ISLAMABAD, Jan 25: Pakistan entered the space age with the formal launching of Paksat-I by President Gen Pervez Musharraf at an impressive ceremony here on Saturday.
> 
> The president emphasized that Paksat-I must serve as a link between Pakistan and the Muslim world to help the spread of knowledge.
> 
> &#8220;I am really delighted to note that Pakistan&#8217;s space programme now is a reality and our scientists must build our own indigenous satellite within three years instead of five years,&#8221; he said. The president pointed out that four educational channels will aid the government to provide free education.
> 
> The satellite hired by Pakistan was relocated at 38 degree east by the country&#8217;s own space scientists. With a lifetime of five to eight years, it will mainly transmit educational programmes.
> 
> Inaugurating the satellite, the president described it as a truly historic achievement for Pakistan and Pakistanis. &#8220;This marks a tremendous achievement demonstrating the skill and technical excellence of the country&#8217;s manpower.&#8221;
> 
> *&#8220;Pakistan&#8217;s space programme is now ahead of India after the formal launching of Paksat-I and this is due to the hard work of our scientists and I am sure Indians would take another 30 months to do the job,&#8221; Gen Musharraf claimed.*
> 
> Referring to Pakistan&#8217;s achievement in information technology and communication, the president said Internet facilities were now available in 1,000 towns and cities.
> 
> The budget for science and technology, he pointed out, had been increased by 4,000 per cent and the bandwidth rates reduced from $86,000 to $3,800 per annum. &#8220;And who does not know that there is a 50 years tax holiday for the IT sector.&#8221;
> 
> The president expressed the confidence that the present government would carry on the space and communication development programme from where it was left by the previous regime.
> 
> APP adds: The president told the higher education commission and the education ministry to dovetail their efforts with the ministry of science and technology to project Pakistan beyond its borders.



After 6 years, I suppose Pakistan has progressed far ahead of India in this space race..


----------



## fhassan

^^^

Who the hell is this guy?

A chinese who likes India? or an Indian who likes China?

Well, whoever he is, he is certainly up to some monkey business.


----------



## muse

Pakistan do well to concentrate on their own agenda and not engage in any kind of cold war competition with India in space - it's a waste of money - what Pakistan ought to be doing is developing technological know how to solve real problems for the Pakistani nation and State.

We of course wish all, including India, well, in their endeavors and India have achieved much - prestige projects as far as Pakistan are concerned should be avoided, we earn prestige by the degree to which we assist the people of Pakistan to live dignified lives, the degree to which we educate them and the degree to which the Pakistani nation is able to help itself and help all humanity. There is no need for another cold war rerun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amarnath

I guess it will be interesting to see, Pak getting there first Rocket launch, But I also hate to say that, The west dont like India, pakistan,China and some asian countries to grow.... they will try all there mean tricks to stop it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAFAce

muse said:


> Pakistan do well to concentrate on their own agenda and not engage in any kind of cold war competition with India in space - it's a waste of money - what Pakistan ought to be doing is developing technological know how to solve real problems for the Pakistani nation and State.
> 
> We of course wish all, including India, well, in their endeavors and India have achieved much - prestige projects as far as Pakistan are concerned should be avoided, we earn prestige by the degree to which we assist the people of Pakistan to live dignified lives, the degree to which we educate them and the degree to which the Pakistani nation is able to help itself and help all humanity. There is no need for another cold war rerun.


Muse, sir, we're not just on the same page, we're reading the exact same paragraph.

Please allow me to add to what you have very elegantly written. In addition to providing the population the necessities of life as best possible, Pakistan should, and must, and shall (InshAllah), first develop a launch system capable of launching indigenous and international space systems into low earth orbit. Not for the prestige, as you said, but to develop the capability of doing so and to benefit from the advantages it will bring. We must, and shall (InshAllah), also expand our capabilities in satellite design, and must not be afraid of embarking upon ambitious projects. Communication satellites, surveillance satellites, research satellites and so on are an absolute necessity for any nation that wishes to be an important player in the world, and one that must not rely on the mercy of its rivals, in the coming years (especially if the rival has a significant edge in space-technology). The very least we can do is develop these limited capabilities that will set a platform for future development, and greatly benefit Pakistan. 

We don't have to send a man to the moon (the Americans didn't need to either, they just did it to win), or even send a probe to the moon, and we definitely do not need to match the Indians step-for-step. We just need to do enough. How much is "enough" I leave to open debate. It is a question that must be tackled by more intelligent observers, such as Muse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughaljee

PAFAce said:


> Muse, sir, we're not just on the same page, we're reading the exact same paragraph.
> 
> Please allow me to add to what you have very elegantly written. In addition to providing the population the necessities of life as best possible, Pakistan should, and must, and shall (InshAllah), first develop a launch system capable of launching indigenous and international space systems into low earth orbit. Not for the prestige, as you said, but to develop the capability of doing so and to benefit from the advantages it will bring. We must, and shall (InshAllah), also expand our capabilities in satellite design, and must not be afraid of embarking upon ambitious projects. Communication satellites, surveillance satellites, research satellites and so on are an absolute necessity for any nation that wishes to be an important player in the world, and one that must not rely on the mercy of its rivals, in the coming years (especially if the rival has a significant edge in space-technology). The very least we can do is develop these limited capabilities that will set a platform for future development, and greatly benefit Pakistan.
> 
> We don't have to send a man to the moon (the Americans didn't need to either, they just did it to win), or even send a probe to the moon, and we definitely do not need to match the Indians step-for-step. We just need to do enough. How much is "enough" I leave to open debate. It is a question that must be tackled by more intelligent observers, such as Muse.





 Good oaa Maray Bubber Shar,


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

amarnath said:


> I guess it will be interesting to see, Pak getting there first Rocket launch, But I also hate to say that, The west dont like India, pakistan,China and some asian countries to grow.... they will try all there mean tricks to stop it



Why let some outsider dictate your actions?


----------



## ejaz007

*First Pakistani satellite launch in April 2011: Dr Samar *
Wednesday, August 19, 2009


ISLAMABAD: Planning Commission on Science and Technology member Dr Samar Mobarakmend said on Tuesday that the first satellite of Pakistan would be launched in April 2011.

He expressed these views while addressing a three-day International Conference on Aerospace Science and Engineering, 2009, as chief guest. The country has sufficient funds for atomic and space programmes, and Pakistans nuclear programme is not lesser than other nuclear countries, he said.

He said the nation should have faith in its nuclear scientists and engineers. He said Pakistan had much potential and strong human resources, but the need of the hour was that they should use these resources by providing some proper direction to achieve the desired results.

The objective of the conference was to establish dialogue leading to long lasting, healthy technical cooperation amongst the aerospace, communication and material scientists and engineers of the developing and developed countries. Other senior dignitaries, scientists and researchers from the academia and the R&D were also present on the occasion. 

First Pakistani satellite launch in April 2011: Dr Samar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

ejaz007 said:


> *First Pakistani satellite launch in April 2011: Dr Samar *
> Wednesday, August 19, 2009
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Planning Commission on Science and Technology member Dr Samar Mobarakmend said on Tuesday that the first satellite of Pakistan would be launched in April 2011.
> 
> He expressed these views while addressing a three-day International Conference on Aerospace Science and Engineering, 2009, as chief guest. The country has sufficient funds for atomic and space programmes, and Pakistans nuclear programme is not lesser than other nuclear countries, he said.
> 
> He said the nation should have faith in its nuclear scientists and engineers. He said Pakistan had much potential and strong human resources, but the need of the hour was that they should use these resources by providing some proper direction to achieve the desired results.
> 
> The objective of the conference was to establish dialogue leading to long lasting, healthy technical cooperation amongst the aerospace, communication and material scientists and engineers of the developing and developed countries. Other senior dignitaries, scientists and researchers from the academia and the R&D were also present on the occasion.
> 
> First Pakistani satellite launch in April 2011: Dr Samar



Yesterday I heard the same on GEO in an interview with Dr Samar Mubarik.

Attatched news cut from "express news" is for ur reference


----------



## luoshan

ejaz007 said:


> *First Pakistani satellite launch in April 2011: Dr Samar *
> Wednesday, August 19, 2009
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Planning Commission on Science and Technology member Dr Samar Mobarakmend said on Tuesday that the *first satellite of Pakistan * would be launched in April 2011.
> 
> 
> First Pakistani satellite launch in April 2011: Dr Samar



How is this the first Satellite of Pakistan? when Pakistan has already launched many satellite before....
Musharraf said in 2003 that Pakistan is way ahead of India in Space technology..


*Pakistans Space Programme is years ahead of India as on 2003 - Musharraf*



> ISLAMABAD, Jan 25: Pakistan entered the space age with the formal launching of Paksat-I by President Gen Pervez Musharraf at an impressive ceremony here on Saturday.
> 
> *&#8220;Pakistan&#8217;s space programme is now ahead of India after the formal launching of Paksat-I and this is due to the hard work of our scientists and I am sure Indians would take another 30 months to do the job,&#8221; Gen Musharraf claimed.*


----------



## ironman

luoshan said:


> How is this the first Satellite of Pakistan? when Pakistan has already launched many satellite before....
> Musharraf said in 2003 that Pakistan is way ahead of India in Space technology..
> 
> 
> *Pakistans Space Programme is years ahead of India as on 2003 - Musharraf*



The article clearly states that it is hired by Pakistan then why do you ask stupid questions?. Here is the story of paksat1.


> *Palapa-C 1, 2 / HGS 3 / Anatolia 1 / Paksat 1​*
> PT Satelit Palapa Indonesia (SATELINDO) chose Hughes Space and Communications Company in April 1993 after an eight month competition. The spacecraft, called Palapa-C, are versions of the successful HS-601 model of body-stabilized satellites. Construction was done at Boeing Satellite System's manufacturing facilities in El Segundo, Calif. Boeing also augmented the new master control station at Daan Mogot near Jakarta.
> 
> The first satellite was launched on Jan. 31, 1996, on an Atlas-2AS booster and placed at 113° East longitude. The second was launched on May 15, 1996 on an Ariane-44L H10-3 rocket from Kourou, French Guiana. The rockets carry the spacecraft to geosynchronous transfer orbit. The spacecraft's own liquid apogee motor then raises it to geostationary orbit 36,000 km above the equator.
> 
> The Indonesian satellites carry the name "Palapa," a word that signifies unity. The country has more than13,000 islands, and satellites are the most efficient and effective way of uniting them with communications services. Each succeeding generation of Palapa satellites was significantly larger and more powerful than the one it replaced, as demand for services grew.
> 
> Each Palapa-C spacecraft, for example, carries 30 C-band transponders, compared to Palapa-B's 24. In addition,the new satellites carry four Ku-band transponders for business networking. Each Palapa-C satellite has 24 active and six spare C-band transponders to operate in the 3700-4200MHz/5925-6425 MHz range, and six active plus two spares in the extended C-band region (3400-3640MHz/6425-6665 MHz). The former are powered by 21.5-watt solid-state power amplifiers and the latter by 26-watt SSPAs. In Ku-band, each satellite was built with six-for-four redundancy, and 135-watt traveling wavetube amplifiers for operations in the 10950-11690 MHz/13750-14490 MHz range. Average radiated power in C-band is 37 dBW; in Ku-band, it's 50 dBW. The coverage area includes not only Indonesia, but also southeast Asia and parts of China, India, Japan, and Australia.
> 
> Like other HS-601 model satellites, Palapa-C is built with a cube-shaped central body that contains the electronics payload and supports the antennas and two solar wings. From the tip on one three-panel wing to the other, each satellite extends 21 meters (68.8 feet). These wings provide 3,730 watts of power. The satellite carries three antenna systems comprising four octagonal-shaped reflectors and their corresponding single feedhorns. The four are shaped reflectors with dua lsurfaces to process signals with both horizontal and vertical polarization. The shaped-reflector technology precludes the need for multiple feedhorns. The antenna systems provide coverage in the standard C-band (two85-inch reflectors), extended C-band (one 70-inchreflector), and Ku-band (one 60-inch reflector).
> 
> The HS-601 body is composed of two main modules.The bus module is the primary structure that carries launch vehicle loads and contains the propulsion,attitude control and electrical power subsystems. The payload module is a honeycomb structure that contains the payload electronics, telemetry, command and ranging equipment, and the isothermal heat pipes. Reflectors, antenna feeds, and solar arrays mount directly to the primary module, and antenna configurations can be placed on three faces of the bus. Such a modular approach allows work to proceed in parallel, thereby shortening the manufacturing schedule and test time.
> 
> After an electric power anomaly had occurred, the Palapa C1 satellite apparently lost its ability to recharge batteries. A Battery Charge Controller is no longer functioning, which means that the satellite is without a power backup during the eclipse periods that occur twice a year. The satellite was declared unusable for its planned mission, insurance claims were paid, and the title of the satellite was passed to the insurers. Hughes Global Services acquired the satellite, and developed procedures necessary to maintain full geostationary service operations except during eclipse itself and brief periods on either side of each eclipse event. For a total of 88 days per year, the satellite has to be switched off for three hours per day on average. Overall availability of the spacecraft's transponders remains at 96 percent. The satellite was renamed HGS 3, later Anatolia 1 and in 2002 Paksat 1.


----------



## MZUBAIR

luoshan said:


> How is this the first Satellite of Pakistan? when Pakistan has already launched many satellite before....
> Musharraf said in 2003 that Pakistan is way ahead of India in Space technology..
> 
> 
> *Pakistans Space Programme is years ahead of India as on 2003 - Musharraf*



2003 project was just an experimental and educational base.
Pakistan is developing on space project without the support of any other country (Israel, Russia), thats y Pakistan is delayed to launch.

The first proper satellite _(for Spy, education, research on agricultural and netural resources , weather forecast etc)_ will be launched in April 2011 as said by Dr Samar Mubarik.

Attatched file is for reference from todays news paper (Express)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

MZUBAIR said:


> 2003 project was just an experimental and educational base.
> Pakistan is developing on space project without the support of any other country (Israel, Russia), thats y Pakistan is delayed to launch.
> 
> The first proper satellite _(for Spy, education, research on agricultural and netural resources , weather forecast etc)_ will be launched in April 2011 as said by Dr Samar Mubarik.
> 
> Attatched file is for reference from todays news paper (Express)



Last statement is very attractive from Dr samar that Pakistan is not short of money for space or nuclear development funds.


----------



## mughaljee

Brother clear one thing, 
*"Pakistani satellite launch in April 2011"*
Launch it fully by Pakistani Engineers or by other support like China ?
(Comments please)


----------



## MZUBAIR

mughaljee said:


> Brother clear one thing,
> *"Pakistani satellite launch in April 2011"*
> Launch it fully by Pakistani Engineers or by other support like China ?
> (Comments please)



No foreign support.....will be developed and launched by Pakistan as Pakistan developed Nukes.


----------



## mughaljee

MZUBAIR said:


> No foreign support.....will be developed and launched by Pakistan as Pakistan developed Nukes.



Thanks Brother Mzubair,


----------



## TOPGUN

Well i hope this happens! we must achive our way to space as well!


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

MZUBAIR said:


> No foreign support.....will be developed and launched by Pakistan as Pakistan developed Nukes.



Well It would be a good initiative to join the space race with China, India,Russia and USA.... Pakistan Must Have a good Platform to lunch Such sophisticated machinery. If Pakistan has the will power to compete It very well can. All the very best wishes to Pakistan in this mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex

I really doubt Pakistan would be able to launch a rocket from its soil into space bcoz of its geographic location. It could be either from a Chinese launchpad or from anywhere else.


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

xebex said:


> I really doubt Pakistan would be able to launch a rocket from its soil into space bcoz of its geographic location. It could be either from a Chinese launchpad or from anywhere else.



Yes and Thats should be a problem for them, I guess The only way is t join with the chinese and Use there launchpads and Work together.. And If the relations with India were fine enough , we could have Welcomed Them to join with us.. We are still ready to help them


----------



## Mirage2000

xebex said:


> I really doubt Pakistan would be able to launch a rocket from its soil into space bcoz of its geographic location. It could be either from a Chinese launchpad or from anywhere else.


Care to explain why geographical location would be problem?


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Mirage2000 said:


> Care to explain why geographical location would be problem?



The best place to launch a satellite into geostationary orbit is from a launch site near the equator, to take advantage of the rotation of the Earth. But satellites are also launched from the equator into other orbits.
A geostationary orbit is about 36,000 kilometres from the surface of the Earth. In it, a satellite appears to hover over a fixed point on Earth, a location ideal for communications satellites and for some Earth observation satellites.

The easiest way to attain the right speed for orbiting a geostationary satellite is to launch it along the equator in the direction of the Earths rotation. The launcher then gets a boost from the Earth which, at the equator, moves at a speed of 1675 kilometres per hour. Thus the rocket can do its job with less propellant.

French Guyana is a good site for launching satellites into the equatorial plane. Here, ESAs powerful Ariane 5 rockets are launched. The Ariane 5 has a load capacity of up to eight tons, enough to orbit the heaviest satellites.

India has advantage Of that , as its 23.5° North. and pakistan an emerging nation in the field of Space research Cannot risk its rockets from there. If it could have been then Tilla could very well have been used instead of launching ghauri missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex

Mirage2000 said:


> Care to explain why geographical location would be problem?



In addition to what TheWarriorIndian explained.....

Its not about Pakistan's intellectual power to launch a rocket, its all about how u gonna achieve it with respect to Pakistan's geographic location. Yes u can launch a rocket BUT when it fly over ur neighbour's head they will shoot it down to avoid a security threat. To get u an idea of what i am talking about....here is a quote from the link i've provided. Pakistan is facing the same limitations Israel is facing today but still Israel has an advantage since it can launch rocket to Westward.



> "A launch from Israel presents many limitations, first of all because Israel has to launch its satellites in a westerly direction, which is the opposite of the natural direction of the globe," Brom said, "and because the payload that can be launched is smaller than if it is launched from other locations."
> 
> "Just look at the map and you will see if you would like to launch from Israel east, like every usual satellite, the parts will fall in some of our neighbors' area, Saudi Arabia, Iraq and Jordan; which is not [&#8230;] something that we cannot afford," Har-Even said.
> 
> "The moment you are launching to the east you have an advantage. Because of the rotation of the earth you have extra energy. It is like throwing a stone from a car in the direction the car moves,"
> 
> http://www.isn.ethz.ch/isn/Current-...0-B3DB-1461-98B9-E20E7B9C13D4&lng=en&id=54029



If u want to know more about why rockets launch towards east or west(in some cases) u can google it and finds out urself. If Pakistan launch a rocket towards east either India or China will shoot it down because the parts will fall over their territory, which could cause a disastor. If pakistan launch towards west the same thing happens with ur western neighbours and parts will fall over ur own head too. The only way Pakistan can launch rocket is towards south as u have the Arabian Sea down there, but that will NEVER happen becuase it will be against the laws of physics, even if u try to accomplish it somehow it still fly over India and we will shoot it down.

However u can hire a launch pad somewhere else and do the same task safely just like Pakistan is doing right now with China.


----------



## RPK

Pakistan can try on this platform

Sea Launch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

xebex said:


> In addition to what TheWarriorIndian explained.....
> 
> Its not about Pakistan's intellectual power to launch a rocket, its all about how u gonna achieve it with respect to Pakistan's geographic location. Yes u can launch a rocket BUT when it fly over ur neighbour's head they will shoot it down to avoid a security threat. To get u an idea of what i am talking about....here is a quote from the link i've provided. Pakistan is facing the same limitations Israel is facing today but still Israel has an advantage since it can launch rocket to Westward.
> 
> 
> 
> If u want to know more about why rockets launch towards east or west(in some cases) u can google it and finds out urself. If Pakistan launch a rocket towards east either India or China will shoot it down because the parts will fall over their territory, which could cause a disastor. If pakistan launch towards west the same thing happens with ur western neighbours and parts will fall over ur own head too. The only way Pakistan can launch rocket is towards south as u have the Arabian Sea down there, but that will NEVER happen becuase it will be against the laws of physics, even if u try to accomplish it somehow it still fly over India and we will shoot it down.
> 
> However u can hire a launch pad somewhere else and do the same task safely just like Pakistan is doing right now with China.



Exactly, pakistan at present cannot afford to take such high risks. It should work with the chinese very much and then launch a rocket from its soil, the engineering is totally differant from there cruise missiles.


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

rpraveenkum said:


> Pakistan can try on this platform
> 
> Sea Launch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Unfortunately it cannot try that either as pakistan does not have enough sea space alloted and It cannot launch a rocket opposing the rotation of the earth, if it has to send with the rotation of the earth then it would most probably be directed over India.


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

And please , no pakistani brothers should take a judgement that Pakistan cannot launch a rocket from its soil based on my comments, It 100&#37; can launch from its soil. The only thing Pakistan must do Is Make the Other nations who are developed in the field of Rocket engineering there partner before its first launch. And I would not hesitate to say That India would certainly help pakistan if it needs to be helped and Thus developing a strong relationship between US


----------



## Patriot

So can we launch towards West?If yes, then that is fine.Afghanistan don't have the capibility to even detect our launch lol.


----------



## Engr786

Samudra u & ur country shud not worry about it. ur technology have been begged from Israel & some from russia. But alhamdulilah our defenders are The Momins.& Allah always help Momins. As u & israel have tried many attempts on us but SO SAD.........!


----------



## Engr786

There is not even a single case in which Pakistani missile failed to achieve the goal. But I can prove several indian missiles that could not even cover the specified ranges.

It's all because we work up to the top. As we r not a low level people...!


----------



## ironman

*Pakistan, China to jointly develop satellite​*September 18th, 2009

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan and China Friday signed an agreement to build a communication satellite in the next three years, officials said.

China will provide $200 million to Pakistan to build the PAKSAT-1R satellite.

Pakistan Space and Upper Atmospheric Research Commission (SUPARCO) and China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC) will jointly develop the satellite.

The agreement was signed by Pakistans Economic Affairs Division (EAD) Secretary Farrakh Qayyum and China Ambassador to Pakistan Luo Zhaohui.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughaljee

ironman, 
thanks for this information .


----------



## MZUBAIR

Pakistan, China ink satellite technology agreement

ISLAMABAD: China and Pakistan have inked an agreement for the promotion of satellite technology worth $222 million.

Ministry of Economic Affairs Division Secretary, Farrukh Qayyum and Chinese ambassador in Pakistan, Luo Zhaohui signed on the agreement. Under the agreement China will provide easy loan for 20 years, which would be utilized for the completion of different projects of Pak Sat-II 

Italy also has converted over Rs1 billion loans for Pakistan into grants. The Italian government would be using this amount in different social sectors.


----------



## Ababeel

Successful Commissioning of the upgraded COSPAS-SARSAT Mission Control Center in Pakistan
SUPARCO has successfully completed Commissioning Test of Pakistan Mission Control Center at SUPARCO HQs Karachi under COSPAS-SARSAT International Program for support of Search and Rescue using satellite aided tracking technology.
COSPAS-SARSAT is an international satellite-based search and rescue system, established by Canada, France, the United States and the Soviet Union in 1979.
The Commissioning Test was carried out from 10 Nov 2009 at 0500 - 1300 UTC to 12 Nov 2009.
Successful completion of Commissioning test recognized Pakistan as a member of the International COSPAS-SARSAT Program.
COSPAS-SARSAT program accrues the following benefits to Pakistan for efficient search and rescue operations.
 An early indication of a possible air crash, a marine accident or beacon-equipped person in distress by receiving a radio distress signal.
 Detection and location of distress beacons thus avoiding grid searches by a search and/or rescue aircraft which are time-consuming and highly expensive.
 Safety of the personnel involved in search and rescue from unnecessary risks by accurate location of the distress signals.
 Prompt detection of distress signals within an hour or so, due to the network of low earth orbiting operational satellite.


----------



## Ababeel

Pakistan has a leased satellite, PAKSAT-1, in the 38 degree East longitude geostationary orbit. The government of Pakistan has granted approval for the replacement of PAKSAT-1 by a new communication satellite PAKSAT 1R by 2011. SUPARCO has also developed a prototype of a communication satellite named Prototype PAKSAT-1R and is now developing an Engineering Qualification Model (EQM).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

By the end of 2011, Pakistan plans to replace PAKSAT-1 with a new communication satellite PAKSAT-1R which will be manufactured exclusively for Pakistan. The satellite will support all conventional and modern Fixed Satellite Service (FSS) applications. The satellite will have a total of up to 30 transponders: 18 in Ku-band and 12 in C-band. To ensure high degree of reliability / availability of the system, two (02) fully redundant Satellite Ground Control Stations (SGCS) would be established in Karachi and Lahore, one to act as the Main and the other as Backup respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Prototype PAKSAT 1R:
The project was aimed to enhance the know-how of young scientists and engineers about communication satellite engineering. The philosophy was to design a satellite such as it would fly, however, while implementing the design, use commercial components to keep the cost low since the satellite will only be a functional lab model.

Prototype Paksat-1R is a communication satellite, which has three C-band Transponders as the communication payload. All the subsystems have been designed and developed indigenously. Integration and testing have also been performed. The project was completed in three years time.

The satellite bus comprised the following subsystems:

.

(i) Computer (based on Intel 80188EB microprocessor)

.

(ii) Power subsystem with the following main modules: 
a.Power Distribution
b.Power Control
c.Battery Charging and Discharging
d.BAPTA

(iii)
Telemetry subsystem 
a.Microcontroller based
b.FPGA based

(iv) Telecommand subsystem 
a.Microcontroller based
b.FPGA based

(v) Attitude and Orbit Determination and Control subsystem

(vi) S-band RF communication subsystem (for telemetry and telecommand)

(vii) Thermal Control subsystem

(viii) Satellite Structure

(ix) Mechanisms for: 
a.Antenna Deployment
b.Solar Array Deployment


----------



## Ababeel

Picture of Prototype PAKSAT-1R developed at SUPARCO, Karachi

http://www.suparco.gov.pk/assets/images/paksat1r-proto-07.jpg


----------



## KSRaj

Pardon my nitpicking ... but could not stop myself from taking a dig at the title of this thread which says:

"Pakistan Space and Satellite Developments"

Pakistan can develop satellites but how can Pakistan develop Space !?


----------



## Ababeel

It should be space technology


----------



## Ababeel

Engineering Qualified Model (EQM) of a Small Communication Satellite:
As a first step towards the ultimate goal of achieving self-reliance in the field of design and development of communication satellites, SUPARCO has lately been involved in the design and development of prototype of a communication satellite named Prototype Paksat-1R. The project was completed in 2005. As a next step forward in achieving self reliance in development of a flight worthy satellite, SUPARCO now intends to develop the Engineering Qualification Model (EQM) of a small communication satellite. Engineering Qualified Models (EQMs) are more efficient and reliable / robust than prototypes but are not qualified to fly, for which Flight Models (FMs), that can withstand the rigours of launch and space environment, are required. To achieve this goal, EQM for 05 subsystems were designed and developed to be followed by the remaining ones to complete the satellite. The EQMs of the following subsystems were designed, developed and tested:

On-Board Computer (OBC)
Telemetry Subsystem
Telecommand Subsystem
C-band Transponder
S-band Communication subsystem

http://www.suparco.gov.pk/assets/images/eqm03.jpg


----------



## Ababeel

Development of Satellite Facilities



.

To achieve the objective of indigenous satellite development, SUPARCO has embarked upon a plan to develop the necessary infrastructure for Satellite Assembly Integration and Test (AIT). In this regard the following facilities have been/are being established:

.

Satellite Assembly Integration & Test (SAINT)

.

The Assembly integration and testing of satellites is carried out in specialized cleanroom facilities. A &#8216;Satellite Assembly Integration and Test (SAINT) facility&#8217; was commissioned at Satellite Research and Development Center, Lahore in 2007. The facility caters for the AIT requirements of small to medium sized satellites. It consists of a cleanroom of class 100,000 High Bay for satellite integration and functional testing and cleanroom of class 10,000 for assembly of satellite sub-systems. The Prototype Paksat-1R satellite was integrated and functionally tested in this facility.

Environmental Validation Testing (EVT) Facility

.

For the qualification of any satellite before it can be launched, its performance needs to be tested and verified not only functionally but also from the environmental point of view as the satellite will have to undergo harsh environmental conditions in space both during the launch and operations in space. To meet this requirement an EVT facility was planned at SRDC-L which is currently under development. It would have facilities for vibration, thermal vacuum, shock, mass properties and pressure testing of small to medium sized satellites.


Compact Antenna Test Range (CATR) Facility

.

The CATR facility is currently under development at SRDC-L. The objective of the facility is to test and validate key RF performance parameters (e.g. EIRP, G/T, coverage pattern/ foot prints, frequency and beam steering, etc) of satellites of various kinds and other complex radiating systems, with capability to handle frequencies from 1 to 40 GHz and antenna sizes of up to 3m in diameter.


SAINT Support Workshop (SSW) Facility

.

The SSW facility has a workshop to facilitate in-house manufacturing/ fabrication of mechanical and microwave components warranting high precision and quality, which are required for supporting R&D activities relating to the design and development of prototype and engineering model satellites. The workshop would have various CNC and conventional machines. The facility is currently under construction.


Clean Room

.

A class 10,000 clean room facility has been established for assembly, integration and testing (AIT) of imaging payloads for LEO Satellites. Inside this facility, a class 1,000 soft wall capsule for the assembly and testing of optical components has also been established. AIT of Prototype PRSS was performed in this facility.

Environmental Chamber

.

An Environmental Protection Chamber was constructed to test various components, devices, sensors, modules and antennas of remote sensing satellites in open environment. The Chamber is made of composite material (fiber glass), aluminum and stainless steel to make this chamber durable in open to sky environment. The special function of this protection chamber is removable top roof controlled by a hydraulic system to make experiments on satellite in an open to sky environment. At the center of the chamber, elevation over azimuth position is available that can rotate and elevate satellite under experiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkTheTruth

Samudra said:


> When will Suparco launch its SLV?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a nation that is capable of making missiles that travel a few thousand kilometers - exit the atmosphere and re-enter it cannot make a simple SLV.Something must be wrong.



I read about Pakistan's space program a long time ago. Can't remember it now. But as far as I know, Pakistani space programs was launched in early 60's, probably in 64. In the very next year, Pakistan, as far as I remember, announced its plans to launch SLV, but what happened to it after one year of affective start of our space program in now a big conspiracy.

Not only the space program, but many other critical projocts are either abandoned or delayed due to foreign pressure. Long list include construction of Kalabagh Dam, reconstruction of GT Road and double lanes of Railway.

samudra, one thing I can tell you for sure. Pakistan not only posses all the required capabilities but technology too. Sending a rocket to the moon or a missle to other country does not have too much difference. May be, it is also due to non availability of sincere and good quality leadership. Overall, leaders like nawaz are not needed, who speak loudly before the war and then go pussy during it.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

I am recently taking a course of satellite communication. My teacher is an ex employee of suparcoo . Acc to him Pakistan had made the blue prints of a satelite during the second reign of Benazir Bhutto but the project was cancelled due to the lack of Funds .


----------



## Tejas-MkII

this satellite will placed in which orbit:

Geo-stationary orbit or Geo-synchronous orbit.


----------



## Ababeel

*Pakistan's Future Remote Sensing Satellite*

After successful launching and operation of BADR series of experimental satellites (BADR-1 and BADR-B) in the 1990s and early 2000s, SUPARCO now plans to launch high resolution remote sensing satellite system (RSSS) to meet the national and international user requirements in the field of satellite imagery.

A feasibility and system definition study was concluded in January 2007 which recommended the launch of a constellation of Optical and Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellites to ensure that the domestic and international user requirements are competitively met. In this respect the RFP for RSSS consultancy services was launched in July 2007. Launch of RFP for the manufacturing of the satellite is planned in the third quarter of year 2008.

RSSS is planned to be a progressive and sustainable program. Initially, SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit by the end of year 2011, which will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in future. Necessary infrastructure for ground control and image reception and processing is also planned to be setup.


----------



## Ababeel

*Pakistan's Prototype Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS)*

SUPARCO developed a Prototype Remote Sensing Satellite in 2007 as a part of skill development programme. It is an indigenous effort in the field of satellite engineering aimed at enhancing the know-how and capacity building of its scientists and engineers. Facilities developed/upgraded were utilized to test and evaluate the satellite responses in various environments such as HELMHOLTZ Coil, Clean Room, Anechoic Chamber and Light Controlled Environment, Satellite Platform Control Unit and Satellite Mission Control Room.

The Prototype satellite is the evaluation version of FM Satellite, in which Satellite Control, Navigation, Imaging, Communication and Power Management have been completely implemented.

The PRSS is able to acquire 2.5m GSD of satellite images. The PRSS Satellite is controlled through the OBC which can handle Telecommand and Telemetry through Ground Segment. All the subsystems of the Satellite are interconnected through CAN-2.0 Bus. The Power Capacity of PRSS is 600W with state of the art Power Management system which is used to perform Solar Power Distribution, Battery Power Distribution, Fast Take Over and Battery Charging Module and Subsystem Power Distribution through specific Power Control Unit which will manage the power according to specific requirements. In Satellite Navigation and Control system, PRSS is fully equipped with sophisticated Sensors and Actuators. The Satellite Navigation system comprises 3-Axis rate Gyros, Magnetometers, Accelerometers, Digital sun Sensor and Star tracking Sensors in order to provide accurate attitude and orbital determination. Magnetotorquer Rods, Thruster and Reaction wheels are used for controlling satellite attitude. The imaging Payload System is equipped with High resolution CCD sensor which is used in IKONOS, QUICKBIRD satellite for imaging with high speed Data Acquisition and Transmission to Ground Segment. The protocol implementation for communication of PRSS to Satellite Ground Segment is fully CCSDS complaint which can easily be interfaced with any standard Ground based equipments.

The prototype satellite has been integrated and tested under various conditions and through various testing tools in order to evaluate its performance and reliability.
Development Of PRSS Subsystems
On-Board Data Handling System
The On-Board Computer System of PRSS Prototype satellite on 386 Ex Processor based and hardware communication on CAN 2.0 bus. PIC Controllers have been used to establish sub-system communication with On Board Computer (OBC).OBC has been mounted and harnessed with other subsystems on satellite structure. Ground station software functionality with hardwired link has been successfully established and tested along with Telemetry acquisition and Telecommand generation.

The OBC is fully equipped with redundant logic circuits which can handle any kind of error occurring in space.

RF Transmitter / Receiver

Along with digital expertise, PRSS team is also mature in RF areas. The PRSS Prototype is equipped with S-Band transmitter, supporting Data rate of 150 Mbps with direct carrier QPSK modulation scheme. Integration and testing of different transmitter modules was performed successfully. S-Band Telemetry Transmitter and Telecommand Receiver has been mounted on satellite.


Reaction Wheel and Propellant Tank

The reaction wheel mounted on the PRSS is used to perform actuation for compensation of orbital displacement in SPACE environment. The reaction wheel has been designed according to theoretical calculation of satellite environment. The pressure vessel design is essential because the propellant used for the thrusters needs to be stored in some storage device, the pressure vessel serves this purpose.

The storage tank was developed by using ASME Section VIII standards (the standards for pressure vessel). The pressure vessel is designed to store 30kg of propellant at high pressure without failure, with mass not more that of 10Kg.


Satellite Electrical Power System

PRSS Prototype Model is equipped with 600 watts Power System which has been developed and integrated with other subsystems. The power requirements of satellite Prototype comprises Solar panels of 32V and 11A, Battery Pack of 24V and 10A, fully regulated bus of 28V, Battery Discharge Regulators, Battery Charger (Fast and Trickle), Power Management and Control Unit. Separate Power distribution modules have been designed for individual subsystems with the provision of voltage and current monitoring.

Imaging Payload System

Functional testing of Imaging Payload of PRSS has been successfully completed. The Features of the Imaging Payload System are: KLI14403 Tri-linear CCD Sensors are used for imaging which have 3-Band sensor arrays with Resolution of 14400 pixels in line. High rate pixel output has been interfaced with 10MHz, 3-Parallel High Speed ADC with 12 Bit Resolution at 10MHz rate, Imaging Payload Controller on DM642 Media Processor Based Design for Managing System Tasks, Ethernet Based Image Data Transmission with CCSDS format at 100Mbps, UART Based IPC interface with CAN Controller, Telescope with 20m focusing for testing and evaluation of overall performance of sensor.

The Ground Segment Software has been developed for the acquisition of image data from satellite payload controller over Ethernet interface. It acquires and saves image data with time stamping and displays sub-sampled/low resolution image in the GUI. An Imaging Platform is designed to acquire the simulated earth images. Since the PRSS MSS sensor is push broom sensor therefore the moving platform is developed in order to test sensor and overall IPS electronics performance. This system is placed on PRSS Prototype Structure and its harnessing functional testing/debugging has been completed. Its software and hardware performance with power consumption log is measured and scrutinized with calculated system response which has successfully fulfilled all such requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

*Efforts For Human Resource Development in Space Technology*

In order to meet the huge requirements of the NSDP (National Satellite Development Programme) an ambitious and rigorous Human Resource Development programme is being undertaken at SUPARCO. Under this programme many scientists, engineers and technical personnel have been sent abroad for higher studies in fields like:

Aeronautics & allied disciplines

Communications (tele communication, satellite communication) 

Engineering & allied fields

Mechanical Manufacturing

Remote Sensing & allied fields

Environment Sciences

Concurrently management personnel are also being trained and educated. An elaborate on-the-job training programme is being implemented to further these objectives by continuously upgrading the capabilities and skills of scientists and engineers.


----------



## mughaljee

Ababeel said:


> *Pakistan's Prototype Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS)*


thanks for all this information .


----------



## Naradmuni

MarkTheTruth said:


> samudra, one thing I can tell you for sure*. Pakistan not only posses all the required capabilities but technology too. Sending a rocket to the moon or a missle to other country does not have too much difference. May be, it is also due to non availability of sincere and good quality leadership.* Overall, leaders like nawaz are not needed, who speak loudly before the war and then go pussy during it.



This embarassing phenomenon happens when you dont actually possess missile technology but instead, you have off the shelf imported hardware from China and N korea. The fault here is that there has been too much bragging of the missiles being indegenous. Now you have no face to answer why you cant launch a simple SLV. Only hardware does not count. You need to have the technology, which sadly you do not have, but you wont admit it either. I know pakistan has a PHD in denying anything and everything it finds embarassing.

No point in cursing your leadership. Remember they are the same ones who funded, supported and realised pakistans nuclear test. They cant be both heroes and villains at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koshi

I open this thread because I believe that Pakistan have to make developments in this field, as it mean we are independent of satellite technology. Our security will be enhanced, we can acquire Inter- Continental Missile and we are able to dictate the dogs of the world who are know threatening us (usa, uk, Israel, toy India). 

No one can fight batter than us on Ground (Face to Face) and we also have to prove this verdict on space.

Proud to be Muslim, Proud to be Pakistani.

ALLAH AKBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Enigma SIG

koshi said:


> I open this thread because I believe that Pakistan have to make developments in this field, as it mean we are independent of satellite technology. Our security will be enhanced, we can acquire Inter- Continental Missile and we are able to dictate the dogs of the world who are know threatening us (usa, uk, Israel, toy India).
> 
> *No one can fight batter than us on Ground (Face to Face) and we also have to prove this verdict on space.*
> 
> Proud to be Muslim, Proud to be Pakistani.
> 
> ALLAH AKBAR




Seems we have a winner here.

Some people really start useless threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

*Wagwaan guys*
i am new to defence.pk, i noe i had to introduce myself before posting anything but dono how to post a thread over here,


----------



## ek_indian

koshi said:


> I open this thread because I believe that Pakistan have to make developments in this field, as it mean we are independent of satellite technology. Our security will be enhanced, we can acquire Inter- Continental Missile and we are able to dictate the dogs of the world who are know threatening us (*usa, uk, Israel, toy India*).
> 
> No one can fight batter than us on Ground (Face to Face) and we also have to prove this verdict on space.
> 
> Proud to be Muslim, Proud to be Pakistani.
> 
> ALLAH AKBAR



Bro....Your post does not leave an impressive mark I would say. You are blinded by hate.

I am all for a developed Pakistan industry which would promote economic benefits and scientific research as well. There are various use apart from military. BTW, Pakistan is quite good in missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amarnath

koshi said:


> I open this thread because I believe that Pakistan have to make developments in this field, as it mean we are independent of satellite technology. Our security will be enhanced, we can acquire Inter- Continental Missile and we are able to dictate the dogs of the world who are know threatening us (usa, uk, Israel, toy India).
> 
> *No one can fight batter than us on Ground *(Face to Face) and we also have to prove this verdict on space.
> 
> Proud to be Muslim, Proud to be Pakistani.
> 
> ALLAH AKBAR


----------



## ek_indian

Frankenstein said:


> *Wagwaan guys*
> i am new to defence.pk, i noe i had to introduce myself before posting anything but dono how to post a thread over here,



You may create new thread in "member Introduction" section.
Anyways welcome from my side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silent observer

Frankenstein said:


> *Wagwaan guys*
> i am new to defence.pk, i noe i had to introduce myself before posting anything but dono how to post a thread over here,



go to the forum page and you will find a section with the name of memebers introduction. introduce yourself in that section in a new thread. it is simple, try it.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## amarnath

Stealth said:


> Lol khanay kiliye daal tak insaan nahe kareed pa raha aur SPACE DEVELOPMENT karnay chalay hain ham ? lol comeon yaar dont start useless thread



well, may be you are wrong, Pakistan is doing every bit to develop itself in the field of space, I heard pak-China are developing a communication satellite, correct me if Iam wrong.... The only thing pakistan needs its own launch vehicle and geographically suitable place to build launch pad... Hmnn well... We all would love to see a developed pakistan, as Like there wont be terrorists giving Indo-pak tensions....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naradmuni

There is a seperate comprehensive thread for this.


----------



## Adios Amigo

Stealth said:


> Lol khanay kiliye daal tak insaan nahe kareed pa raha aur SPACE DEVELOPMENT karnay chalay hain ham ? lol comeon yaar dont start useless thread



Pathetic sarcastic remarks by someone who is among the team of highly respected staff members. Please update yourself on the issue, and more importantly, if you don't have ample information on hand about the topic please avoid to post, its not to necessary to post in every thread.







regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naradmuni

adeos amigo said:


> Pathetic sarcastic remarks by someone who is among the team of highly respected staff members. Please update yourself on the issue, and more importantly, if you don't have ample information on hand about the topic please avoid to post, its not to necessary to post in every thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards



Pathetic  but I would call it overly self critical.


----------



## Stealth

adeos amigo said:


> Pathetic sarcastic remarks by someone who is among the team of highly respected staff members. Please update yourself on the issue, and more importantly, if you don't have ample information on hand about the topic please avoid to post, its not to necessary to post in every thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards




Dont live in fantasy like "AVATAR" be realistic for Space development we need $$$$$ which we dont have.... we even not able to make 2 - 3 dams for electricity and you are talking about Space development ?? 

I am more patriotic thn you dear

If this development is soo easy i think half of the world have its own statellite and everycountry owned ICBMs or missile technology.... comeon be realistic such development needs $$$ 

PS: Its not good for health always critiiz others its much better to see our negative and positive both sides at a time...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adios Amigo

Narad said:


> All that is not a nationalist rant sounds pathetic to you?


You better keep out of it, cause its none of your business, i am pointing out my own countryman's mistake. Its not about nationalistic rants, i criticize my country and government more then any buddy else on this forum. But criticism should be on valid grounds and according to the context, other then that, it would be an insult and mere bashing to the country, which doesn't sound good to others(call it pathetic), and therefore deserves a cogent response. 

Go better preach your pathetic thoughts to your own countrymen, rather then telling us wats pathetic and wats not.


adios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

Thanks guys for helping me out, i have posted the thread


----------



## Adios Amigo

Stealth said:


> Dont live in fantasy like "AVATAR" be realistic for Space development we need $$$$$ which we dont have.... we even not able to make 2 - 3 dams for electricity and you are talking about Space development ??



What "avatar" has to do with this??? I live in real world and members who know me on this forum are well aware of the fact how much i criticize. I know things are real bad at this moment of time, but our space program is not totally dependent on it. check out the history of our space program, check out Badr 1 and 2 and you will come out know how far back our space program dates . further also check the up coming satellite program. I hope you will realize that even in bad times we have done quite well in fields where we focused our attentions, and given our track record, there is no doubt in my mind that we are doing quite well in this field too.



Stealth said:


> I am more patriotic thn you dear


 I believe you .



Stealth said:


> If this development is soo easy i think half of the world have its own statellite and everycountry owned ICBMs or missile technology.... comeon be realistic such development needs $$$



I think i answered this part in the above pera.


Stealth said:


> PS: Its not good for health always critiiz others its much better to see our negative and positive both sides at a time...



Agree with you but criticism should be in reference to context and backed up by solid piece of information to make it worthy of criticism.

hope you take my posts in a positive way, if it was some other guy i wouldn't have even bothered to reply, but since you are a staff member, I was forced to reply. As matter of fact many youngster look to your posts as guidance for them, and it is you guys who raise the level of this forum, so you must be very careful when posting .

once again i will apologize if my post was sounding harsh in any way.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Naradmuni

adeos amigo said:


> Go better preach your *pathetic thoughts* to your own countrymen, rather then telling us wats pathetic and wats not.
> 
> 
> adios



Are you in habit of calling every second post you see, a pathetic post?

You know whats really pathetic, its intolerance to others point of view.


----------



## Stealth

adeos amigo said:


> What "avatar" has to do with this??? I live in real world and members who know me on this forum are well aware of the fact how much i criticize. I know things are real bad at this moment of time, but our space program is not totally dependent on it. check out the history of our space program, check out Badr 1 and 2 and you will come out know how far back our space program dates . further also check the up coming satellite program. I hope you will realize that even in bad times we have done quite well in fields where we focused our attentions, and given our track record, there is no doubt in my mind that we are doing quite well in this field too.
> 
> 
> I believe you .
> 
> 
> 
> I think i answered this part in the above pera.
> 
> 
> Agree with you but criticism should be in reference to context and backed up by solid piece of information to make it worthy of criticism.
> 
> hope you take my posts in a positive way, if it was some other guy i wouldn't have even bothered to reply, but since you are a staff member, I was forced to reply. As matter of fact many youngster look to your posts as guidance for them, and it is you guys who raise the level of this forum, so you must be very careful when posting .
> 
> once again i will apologize if my post was sounding harsh in any way.
> 
> regards



Thanks and welcome.... and no need for apologize .... About "Independent" but not much independent because if our space tech (espeically missile) and "R&D on such development" are totally independent today Zardari was not stop funds of our Missile and related tech "R&D".

Thanks,


For Indians.

Look how we both (Pakistani) discussed issue ? did you realize something ? We accept our bad/good both and accept our problems negative and "postive". 

I havnt see any single post of any india in this whole forum even not a single time that any indian accept this that "India's military chief doing childish act..... India always critisiz pakistan but never see herself.... etc" 

We accept our goods and bads and discuss both things at a time.. see be like Pakistani's (means be like Indian a neutral) and accept ur negatives also. 

Thanks,


----------



## Chanakyaa

Your concern is justified.
But kapoor statement was over amplified.

You seem to be worried over kapoor coz u incorrectly think he is analogous to kayani.
He isnt.

kayani is virtually involved in every diplomatic, staratagic and civil affairs as in case of most generals in the past.
On contrary is surely liable to military affairs and his words dont influoce the government of india.

It is the Pm of india who is the the policy maker.
All indians know this. Hence a statement from our defence minister or pm would be the real stuff and not the rather periodic war of words occouring from both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahjhan

Yes brother u r right


----------



## Stealth

XiNiX said:


> Your concern is justified.
> But kapoor statement was over amplified.
> 
> You seem to be worried over kapoor coz u incorrectly think he is analogous to kayani.
> He isnt.
> 
> kayani is virtually involved in every diplomatic, staratagic and civil affairs as in case of most generals in the past.
> On contrary is surely liable to military affairs and his words dont influoce the government of india.
> 
> It is the Pm of india who is the the policy maker.
> All indians know this. Hence a statement from our defence minister or pm would be the real stuff and not the rather periodic war of words occouring from both sides.



who make policies or blaa blaa its a different thing your CHIEF ARMY chief a "in simple HEAD OF 5 - 6 lac military" statement have no respect ?? or your country people already consider your military chief "mad/stupid person" so that his statement have no status in your country u mean that ? right!!! 

a country who call her self and try to become a REGIONAL power her Military chief statement pass childish statements after everyweek now i dont know is he try to tel your country people that I AM YOUR ARMY CHIEF to show his status in hir country ..... i dont know but what can i say after your post....

If policy maker are some other people so Army chief ??? "officeboy" ?


----------



## ek_indian

Stealth said:


> who make policies or blaa blaa its a different thing your CHIEF ARMY chief a "in simple HEAD OF 5 - 6 lac military" statement have no respect ?? or your country people already consider your military chief "mad/stupid person" so that his statement have no status in your country u mean that ? right!!!



I guess this is a flame. However if you provide some info about Pakistan's space program (for which the thread is about), I would be thankful.



Stealth said:


> a country who call her self and try to become a REGIONAL power her Military chief statement pass childish statements after everyweek now i dont know is he try to tel your country people that I AM YOUR ARMY CHIEF to show his status in hir country ..... i dont know but what can i say after your post....



Offtopic. Just two things. We are a regional power infact bit more than that. And IA chief doesn't show his status. 



Stealth said:


> If policy maker are some other people so Army chief ??? "officeboy" ?



Still better than dictator. 
Technically all secratories are office bearers as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

ek_ india im fan off you im glad atleast we have indian member like u on the forum glad to have u onboard i hope u will enjoy here and i will ensure you from my side full support and all of your posts will be seriously discussed.


----------



## Stealth

ek_indian said:


> We are a regional power infact bit more than that. And IA chief doesn't show his status.



Exactly a A country who always need support from US and Russia to pressurize Pakistan... call her self regional power lol


----------



## Choppers

I guess Pakistan is the only country in the world who doesn't have a SLV but still boasts of missiles.

*But Don't worry Pakistan already overtook India in Space Sector.*



> &#8220;Pakistan&#8217;s space programme is now ahead of India after the formal launching of Paksat-I and this is due to the hard work of our scientists and I am sure Indians would take another 30 months to do the job,&#8221; Gen Musharraf claimed.




Satellite to help promote education: Musharraf launches Paksat-I -DAWN - Top Stories; January 26, 2003

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

@stealth
friend statements and counter statements are very common things. The cold was was a perfect example. And this is somewhay unavoidable in case of hostile nations,

but things are different when t realize that who is the person making statements,
ex. - general Kapoor and musharraf of 1999 are not the same.
Kapoor doesnt even have power to shift a batallion on contrary musharraf could launch a war without ur pm. Nawaz even knowing it.
So a statement by the supreme powerful musharraf and kayani is a real serious stuff.

Kapoor's statement merely tests the opponent and is 'we can take any one' sort of statement to create a sense of security. Thats all.

as u said abt india being dependent on us,
This is called diplomacy. Even china psessurises india by making closeness with nepal and lanka.

To be blunt india has successfully snatched up support while keeping relations intact with russia, and improved the same with china bangladesh and lanka. 

Umited states depends on india as we are major counter to china and our economic growth is boom for their companies, its like friends helping each other in needful times.


----------



## Super Falcon

[url="http://





dont worry till 2012 pakistan will launch its satellite along with china i saw it on a article but i cannot find it now to post but as soon as i get i will.


----------



## amarnath

Choppers said:


> I guess Pakistan is the only country in the world who doesn't have a SLV but still boasts of missiles.
> 
> *But Don't worry Pakistan already overtook India in Space Sector.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite to help promote education: Musharraf launches Paksat-I -DAWN - Top Stories; January 26, 2003



Mush says pakistans Space technology is ahead of India? lol lol lol.... I cant stop laughing dude...


----------



## jagjitnatt

Stealth said:


> who make policies or blaa blaa its a different thing your CHIEF ARMY chief a "in simple HEAD OF 5 - 6 lac military" statement have no respect ?? or your country people already consider your military chief "mad/stupid person" so that his statement have no status in your country u mean that ? right!!!
> 
> a country who call her self and try to become a REGIONAL power her Military chief statement pass childish statements after everyweek now i dont know is he try to tel your country people that I AM YOUR ARMY CHIEF to show his status in hir country ..... i dont know but what can i say after your post....
> 
> If policy maker are some other people so Army chief ??? "officeboy" ?



As far as I remember, Kapoor never said his force is ready to take down china and pakistan at the same time. What he said was IF pakistan and china form a coalition which seems to be possible when we see your joint projects and friendship, and START an offence AGAINST INDIA, then India is prepared to resist military pressure on both fronts.

Pakistan and china attack first = India ready to defend


----------



## Super Falcon

but we are not farr either sir our shuttle is due in 2012


----------



## amarnath

Super Falcon said:


> but we are not farr either sir our shuttle is due in 2012



U mean Pakistan is making its own space shuttle? please update me more on that sir... looking forward from u


----------



## Super Falcon

yes with the help of china SPARCO already made will go inspace 2012


----------



## amarnath

Super Falcon said:


> yes with the help of china SPARCO already made will go inspace 2012



links if any?


----------



## ice_man

jagjitnatt said:


> As far as I remember, Kapoor never said his force is ready to take down china and pakistan at the same time. What he said was IF pakistan and china form a coalition which seems to be possible when we see your joint projects and friendship, and START an offence AGAINST INDIA, then India is prepared to resist military pressure on both fronts.
> 
> Pakistan and china attack first = India ready to defend



given your "logic" if we see Israel & India collaborating then we should also assume that pakistan in the next war might have to face off against israel & INDIA!??!!!!


as for deepak kapoor not influencing the government policy...well this is the problem with the US wherever the US goes first thing it does it strengthen the military! leading to military first making statements & then gradually running the show! so the indian army chief traditionally never used to make statements is currently making such absurd statements!


----------



## Stumper

ice_man said:


> given your "logic" if we see Israel & India collaborating then we should also assume that pakistan in the next war might have to face off against israel & INDIA!??!!!!


Not a fair comparison considering China and Pakistan are our immediate neighbors. Both can collaborate and engage us on different fronts. Israel can not do so!




> as for deepak kapoor not influencing the government policy...well this is the problem with the US wherever the US goes first thing it does it strengthen the military! leading to military first making statements & then gradually running the show! so the indian army chief traditionally never used to make statements is currently making such absurd statements!



While i do agree that we have seen some bold (and sometimes bordering immature) statements from the COAS recently and which was not the case previously ... BUT ..... army controlling our foreign policy has NEVER been the case in past, nor is there any indication that our parliament will allow such a thing in future.


----------



## s6demon

Narad said:


> This embarassing phenomenon happens when you dont actually possess missile technology but instead, you have off the shelf imported hardware from China and N korea. The fault here is that there has been too much bragging of the missiles being indegenous. Now you have no face to answer why you cant launch a simple SLV. Only hardware does not count. You need to have the technology, which sadly you do not have, but you wont admit it either. I know pakistan has a PHD in denying anything and everything it finds embarassing.
> 
> No point in cursing your leadership. Remember they are the same ones who funded, supported and realised pakistans nuclear test. They cant be both heroes and villains at the same time.




coming from a country that gave us such fiascos as "nose cones" on the "indigenous" brahmos (imagine the balls to call a russian missile indigenous) being the only "indian made" part on the whole missile (not even the paint) and also the cause for all its CRASHING.


try again later ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skywalker

Narad said:


> This embarassing phenomenon happens when you dont actually possess missile technology but instead, you have off the shelf imported hardware from China and N korea. The fault here is that there has been too much bragging of the missiles being indegenous. Now you have no face to answer why you cant launch a simple SLV. Only hardware does not count. You need to have the technology, which sadly you do not have, but you wont admit it either. I know pakistan has a PHD in denying anything and everything it finds embarassing.
> 
> No point in cursing your leadership. Remember they are the same ones who funded, supported and realised pakistans nuclear test. They cant be both heroes and villains at the same time.



Instead of ranting Pakistan with shear jealousy, why dont you just go back to your $hit hole, where your other countrymen are living, with some delusional facts that you are superior.....what a waste of bandwidth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xman

s6demon said:


> coming from a country that gave us such fiascos as "nose cones" on the "indigenous" brahmos (imagine the balls to call a russian missile indigenous) being the only "indian made" part on the whole missile (not even the paint) and also the cause for all its CRASHING.
> 
> 
> try again later ..




have you ever heard of a Cryogenic engine. well in this case its a rule that no country is allowed to TRANSFER this technology to any other country to launch any satellite. USA objected Russians to tranfer this technology to us So we devloped our own. Can I have a link where Pakistan has succefuly developed their Cryogenic engine? Or just a design can I ask for?
Oh I forgot, you will get it from China, the way you got Vintage Chinese(russian) Nuclear bomb design from Them. COOL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moody

Self delete...


----------



## moody

self delete


----------



## Naradmuni

s6demon said:


> coming from a country that gave us such fiascos as "nose cones" on the "indigenous" brahmos (imagine the balls to call a russian missile indigenous) being the only "indian made" part on the whole missile (not even the paint) and also the cause for all its CRASHING.
> 
> 
> try again later ..



Lets see when pakistan could launch its SLV. Its inability to do so in near future would be direct proof of the opinion that I put forward in my earlier post. 

Having the technical know-how to build and operate and IRBM and pakistan still cannot launch much simpler SLV. Even an illeterate Talibani can draw fair conclusions out of this.

And your rants alone are not enough to alter the ground realities. No matter how hard you cry over brahmos, the matter of fact is that we still have it and you dont. Even though pakistan boasts of having superior rocket technology, it still lags behind India in space program by an embarassing magnitude.

Be it russian or martain, we *have* those super criticial technolgies which you can only dream about.


----------



## Adios Amigo

Narad said:


> Lets see when pakistan could launch its SLV. Its inability to do so in near future would be direct proof of the opinion that I put forward in my earlier post.
> 
> Having the technical know-how to build and operate and IRBM and pakistan still cannot launch much simpler SLV. Even an illeterate Talibani can draw fair conclusions out of this.
> 
> And your rants alone are not enough to alter the ground realities. No matter how hard you cry over brahmos, the matter of fact is that we still have it and you dont. *Even though pakistan boasts of having superior rocket technology, it still lags behind India in space program by an embarassing magnitude*.
> 
> Be it russian or martain, we *have* those super criticial technolgies which you can only dream about.



One can easily understand the reason behind all your trash talk, and we will give it to you, for your sake, just to cheer you up.
But i don't understand the mentality of people like you, why do u compare India with Pakistan???? India a country seven times larger in size geographically, having more then seven times bigger population then Pakistan, much bigger economy, huge pool of resources be it in any regards, The list can go on, you name it and India has got the natural advantage, still you compare it with Pakistan, and then proclaim yourself the *MATCHOS*. You guys do it in every regard and every field and keep it doing when so ever you find the chance.
Honestly speaking it is as similar as if Pakistan starts comparing itself in each and every field with Sirilanka or Bhutan or Nepal. If we compare ourselves to them, and then boast our achievements against them, it will be the most embarrassing thing for us. At least I as a Pakistani would take it as a direct insult. In contrast you guys feel pride in those kind of things.Its simply shameful but for those who have some self respect and integrity, you can consider yourself excluded from that club. 

The Facts are, that Pakistan being a much smaller state in comparison, with much lesser resources and much troublesome and unfriendly time line have achieved much better and much bigger goals and converted all dreams into hard realities. The facts are we have beaten you in every field we intended to compete and deemed them necessary, But just for your sake I would say don't count them, just consider them being on par with yours and not better, at least we can cheer you up in some way.

Satellites and SLVs have not been given much importance so far due to continuous defense needs and huge economic crisis lingering on for decades. Sooner or later it will be developed and launched, just depends upon the setting the priorities, and that's for sure, but I can bet that people like you wont accept the reality even after it is launched and declared successful, you will find ways rather call it create ways to nullify it and reject it. Its not your fault my friend, you have it in your blood and we know it very well, and that's through experience.

Have a nice day 






Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naradmuni

adeos amigo said:


> One can easily understand the reason behind all your trash talk, and we will give it to you, for your sake, just to cheer you up.
> But i don't understand the mentality of people like you, why do u compare India with Pakistan????




I think you misinterpreted here. I am not comparing India's space program and pakistan's missile program. What I want to say is that Missile technology and space technology are both based on rocket science and both space and missile technology are inter-related.

Both India and pakistan boast about their prowess in rocket science and both are supposed to build and operate IRBMs but the exceptional point to note here is that India has been able to leverage its expertise in space technology and pakistan could not. Even basic building blocks of a simple SLV seems a very distant reality in pakistan.

So in totality, had the so called indegenious skill and expertise existed in pakistan then it should be not so much hard for them to build a SLV. Their utter failure could be attributed to the fact that the borrowed technology and hardware may be a great fun to show off and test every now and then but there exists a very serious vaccume in technological expertise.

And somehow for pakistan not a single missile test experiment has failed or did not manage to achieve all parameters. Even the US or the russians have never been so efficient with a technology as complex as rockets and missiles and this isnt funny.


----------



## haawk

adeos amigo said:


> One can easily understand the reason behind all your trash talk, and we will give it to you, for your sake, just to cheer you up.
> But i don't understand the mentality of people like you, why do u compare India with Pakistan???? India a country seven times larger in size geographically, having more then seven times bigger population then Pakistan, much bigger economy, huge pool of resources be it in any regards, The list can go on, you name it and India has got the natural advantage, still you compare it with Pakistan, and then proclaim yourself the *MATCHOS*. You guys do it in every regard and every field and keep it doing when so ever you find the chance.
> Honestly speaking it is as similar as if Pakistan starts comparing itself in each and every field with Sirilanka or Bhutan or Nepal. If we compare ourselves to them, and then boast our achievements against them, it will be the most embarrassing thing for us. At least I as a Pakistani would take it as a direct insult. In contrast you guys feel pride in those kind of things.Its simply shameful but for those who have some self respect and integrity, you can consider yourself excluded from that club.
> 
> The Facts are, that Pakistan being a much smaller state in comparison, with much lesser resources and much troublesome and unfriendly time line have achieved much better and much bigger goals and converted all dreams into hard realities. The facts are we have beaten you in every field we intended to compete and deemed them necessary, But just for your sake I would say don't count them, just consider them being on par with yours and not better, at least we can cheer you up in some way.
> 
> Adios




although a agree that narad was a bit hard....i would say as long as you develop an slm....this theory is still believeable.......there is some logic into it......


now since you have started comparing sizes!!! let me tell you britain is smaller that both our nations ....arent they ahead by all means?....size of a nation does not matter but the hard work put in by its citizens. so your logic of comparing your nation with countries is flawed!!!!
take us we always compare ourselves with china in feilds where development is necessary....coz they have crossed the same path that we are in -say by a decade ahead!...so we do have to compare ourself with the chinese if we are to go in the same path of economic sucess


----------



## Adios Amigo

haawk said:


> although a agree that narad was a bit hard....i would say as long as you develop an slm....this theory is still believeable.......there is some logic into it......



M.r. Narad has just proved my point once again, so no option is left but to ignore him, other wise one will only waste the bandwidth.



haawk said:


> now since you have started comparing sizes!!! let me tell you britain is smaller that both our nations ....arent they ahead by all means?....size of a nation does not matter but the hard work put in by its citizens. so your logic of comparing your nation with countries is flawed!!!!



You are wrong if you are presenting the case of Britain as similar to us. We both India and Pakistan got their independence on the same day about 60 years ago, with two very different level of states, in all regards and resources. We lost one half of our real self, (If India had faced such a situation i wonder if it would have survived, and most probably disintegrated like USSR into different states,, no offense intended) yet we rouse from the death bed and converted all dreams to reality. All that has been set for to achieve was achieved and this case is nothing different and hence will be achieved. Britain is a totally different case, It was a colonial power, a super power, our master your master for centuries, winner of the world wars, and yet after its decline was supported by the next super power America, by Marshal Plans and god knows what more, Britain never stood alone in any regards,call them (UK and US) two bodies one soul.So in any case it doesn't fits our situation. 

However your statement, *size of a nation does not matter but the hard work put in by its citizens* is correct to a large extent. and that's exactly why Pakistan has survived and progressed even in presence of all odds and bigger and stronger enemy to face. Only hard work of the citizens is not the sole variable to influence and direct the wheal of success, prosperity and growth. Other factors are evenly important, like Political stability, geographic vulnerabilities, conducive environments both external and internal, level of influence of unfriendly counties/forces on both you and the international community and most importantly presence of clear direction(Vision) placed by leaders of the state. The truth is that in this regard we sucked a lot and have been to greater disadvantage, till date. Yet our achievements are more then incredible and therefore is only attributed to the hard work of our citizens, which proves to be more then yours.



haawk said:


> take us we always compare ourselves with china in feilds where development is necessary....coz they have crossed the same path that we are in -say by a decade ahead!...so we do have to compare ourself with the chinese if we are to go in the same path of economic sucess



You should compare yourself to them, that would be correct thing to do,but alas most of Indians direct their guns towards us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xman

This thread has become more political than scientific.


----------



## ajpirzada




----------



## pak-yes

one of my posts in another thread but i think it's more relevant here



Space development is an expensive work.And Pakistan doesn't have the funds for it.

So What to do then???

The best Pakistani chance is to try to convince gulf countries to invest in Pakistan Space Program.And one thing More NO SATELLITES.That's just a loss.

I was reading article somewhere on the Web(Unfortunately i lost the link)where the author has described the market of Space Tourism and Space Hotels.

Believe me the author in the article actually proved by references and statistics about that it will be a huge a success.

And Besides there is a 5 billion dollar market that NASA wants to outsource it's ferrying between ISS and Earth.

I have no doubt with a few years of research and funds Pakistan can make a vehicle like Spaceship One and Spaceship Two.

It all boils down to funding and it's such a shame that Pakistan hasn't tried to use gulf for Funds.

Those Arabs if you even impress them with a single Presentation you could get billions in a just a moment.

It's so Bad that Pakistani government hasn't tried.But Our Armed Forces should also share the Blame that they also haven't tried to get funds or shall i say it as a lack of vision in Both Government and Armed Forces.

But Ultimately Pakistani must start quick if it has to succeeded.Because Private Space Travel is relatively new and Big Corporations are not there.So if Pakistan acts fast and Does get funds we have a good chance to succeed because now is the time a little late and then those Big Corporations won't allow you in.


----------



## khurasaan1

Neo said:


> I read in the media that during his last visit to China, Musharraf discussed the possibility of sending first Pak astronaut into space with China soon.
> 
> I can't wait to see that happen.
> :flag:



Musharraf was very smart guy...he tried his best for the country...i hope inshallah his endeavours will prove milestones for the country...


----------



## RescueRanger

COSPAS-SARSAT Program in Pakistan:

COSPAS-SARSAT is an international satellite-based search and rescue system, established by Canada, France, the United States, and the former Soviet Union in 1979. SARSAT is acronym for Search and Rescue Satellite-Aided Tracking. COSPAS is acronym for the Russian words "Cosmicheskaya Sistyema Poiska Avariynich Sudov," which mean "Space System for the Search of Vessels in Distress," indicative of the maritime origins of this distress alerting system.


SUPARCO is participating in an international humanitarian programme for satellite &#8211;aided search and rescue, COSPAS-SARSAT since 1990. The Govt. of Pakistan accorded approval for SUPARCO&#8217;s participation in the COSPAS-SARSAT program as Ground Segment provider and lead agency. Over the years, the satellite ground station technology has advanced tremendously and a host of more capable COSPAS-SARSAT satellites, that are not fully compatible with old ground stations like PALUT/PAMCC, have been added to the fleet. Consequently most parts of the PALUT/PAMCC have become obsolete. Due to system obsolescence and introduction of new satellite systems, as well as change of frequency from 243 MHz to 406 MHz, SUPARCO is upgrading the PALUT and PAMCC.












COSPAS-SARSAT program accrues the following benefits to Pakistan for efficient search and rescue operations. 

.An early indication of a possible air crash, a marine accident or beacon-equipped person in distress by receiving a radio distress signal.

.Detection and location of distress beacons thus avoiding grid searches by a search and/or rescue aircraft which are time-consuming and highly expensive.

.Safety of the personnel involved in search and rescue from unnecessary risks by accurate location of the distress signals.

.Prompt detection of distress signals within an hour or so, due to the network of low earth orbiting operational satellite.

Search & Rescue


----------



## trident2010

RescueRanger said:


> Very nice !!
> 
> Look very similar to a corner of my Antenna & Microwave lab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Unlike popular belief Pakistan has a very efficient and well organized Maritime search and rescue department..It is a part of Pakistan navy and coast guard and their head quarters used to be on a decommissioned Naval ship anchored off the coast of Karachi.
They have Navy helicopters and fast boats at their disposal and have saved many lives over the years...In addition to COSPAS-SARSAT pakistan also participates in INMARSAT.


----------



## DV RULES

*China-Pakistan space technology cooperation*


Author: Ghulam Ali, National Chengchi University

On 11 August 2011 China successfully launched Pakistan&#8217;s communication satellite, Paksat-1R, into space from its Xichang Satellite Launch Center (XSLC) in Sichuan Province.
The satellite covers all of Pakistan, parts of South and Central Asia, the Far East, Eastern Europe and East Africa. It will replace the aging Paksat-1, which is approaching the end of its 15-year life span this November.

China-Pakistan cooperation in space technology spans over two decades. In 1990 Pakistan launched its first indigenously-developed satellite, Badar-1, from China. A year later they formally signed an agreement to enhance cooperation for peaceful applications of space technologies, and various other agreements in the same vein have ensued.

The agreement to develop Paksat-1R was finalised in October 2008. For its completion, Beijing provided Pakistan with a RMB 222 million (US$34.7 million) loan. And in October 2010, Pakistan signed a contract with the EXIM Bank of China to obtain an additional RMB 86.5 million (US$13.5 million) concessional loan.

Pakistan stated that the launch of Paksat-1R would &#8216;revolutionise&#8217; the use of broadband internet, digital television broadcasting and rural telephony, as well as spur the economy, strengthen the education and health sector, and help increase disaster preparedness (a priority after the devastating 2010 floods). Some analysts suggest the satellite will also provide strategic advantages to Pakistan&#8217;s armed forces. But most importantly, young Pakistani scientists gained first-hand experience by working alongside Chinese counterparts. This experience will go a long way in Pakistan&#8217;s space sciences research, with Sino-Pakistani space cooperation seeking to cover climate science, clean-energy technologies, clean-water technologies, cyber-security, and other sciences across the board.

*Pakistan&#8217;s space agency (the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission: SUPARCO), plans to launch an optical satellite by the end of the year, and a high-resolution Remote Sensing Satellite System in 2014. Pakistan even intends to eventually build its own spaceship as well &#8212; with China&#8217;s help. Pakistan&#8217;s Ambassador to China, Masood Khan, stated that it was his country&#8217;s desire that the first foreign astronaut aboard a Chinese spacecraft be a Pakistani, alluding to the future level of their cooperation. And analysts do not rule out the future possibility of a Pakistani astronaut flying with Chinese counterparts for space missions.

China and Pakistan are also connected through a multilateral forum on space cooperation. In 1992, China, Pakistan and Thailand signed a memorandum of understanding for Asia Pacific Multilateral Cooperation in Space Technology and Applications (AP-MCSTA). Then in October 2005, these countries along with Bangladesh, Indonesia, Iran, Mongolia and Peru signed a convention to establish Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (APSCO) for the cooperation and promotion of space knowledge within the member countries and the Asia-Pacific region. Several regional and extra-regional countries are now affiliated with APSCO.*

China will also gain a lot from its cooperation with Pakistan. From a commercial perspective, space technology is an emerging market in which China is gaining an advanced level of expertise. By 2020, the market value of the navigation and satellite industry is expected to exceed US$400 billion, and China intends to grab a share. The Chinese government has pushed its state-owned telecommunication companies to go overseas for commercial deals. These companies offer competitive prices, soft loans to finalise deals, training for local scientists and technology transfer. It was not surprising then that, a week before the launch of Paksat-1R, China&#8217;s space program clinched a US$294 million agreement with Bolivia to build and launch a satellite for that country. Against this backdrop, China will showcase the success of its cooperation with Pakistan to attract other developing countries and gain direct financial benefits from any deal with Pakistan.

There is a military dimension to this cooperation as well. Although China-Pakistan cooperation in space technology is ostensibly only for peaceful purposes, its defence implications cannot be ruled out. SUPARCO is closely linked with Pakistan&#8217;s other organisations such as the Kahuta Research Laboratories (KRL), responsible for Pakistan&#8217;s missiles program. The US-imposed sanctions against Pakistan over the clandestine development of its nuclear and missile program during the 1990s effectively included a sanction on SUPARCO. So the current China-Pakistan cooperation in space technology might raise concerns with the US, and possibly India.

Regardless of how other states respond, China-Pakistan space cooperation is timely and mutually beneficial. China is looking for a market for its growing space expertise. And Pakistan needs assistance with soft loans, training of its scientists and know-how in space sciences. This cooperation adds a new dimension to their already robust relationship. It brings Pakistan closer to China than ever before.


Ghulam Ali is on the Taiwan Fellowship at the Institute of International Relations, National Chengchi University, Taipei. 


China-Pakistan space technology cooperation | East Asia Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaleem287

hi guys check it . . .
http://.7mliveonline.com/


----------



## IHK_PK

it is not opening yar,,,


----------



## cityapni

Great website


----------



## paulnixon

As we all know that the internal problems is too much in the PAKISTAN.In this criticle movements PAKISTAN does miss the time to do a research and development in the space and nuclear department. PAKISTAN doing horrible thing with the collaboration with the CHINA and do all the army camp near the loc of INDIA.


----------



## Sarge77

Pakistan in space? That's a funny thought.


----------



## Emmie

Sarge77 said:


> Pakistan in space? That's a funny thought.



Welcome back troll...Next time pretend to be a Britisher, I mean after a ban.

Don't be ashamed of your ethnicity, your country-fellows are not bad with the respect the get with their ethnicity..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killerx

need to built spying sat man soon


----------



## The SC

Either SUPARCO is not very modern and needs some shaking or Pakistan is not yet interested in satellites and rockets to lunch them.


----------



## killerx

pakistan would not spent so much to rather send some one i space there noting out there but defnitly need spy satalites in future


----------



## The SC

Pakistan Space Program


----------



## The SC

China-Pakistan space technology cooperation | East Asia Forum


----------



## chuanw3c.com

McCain criticized China's "aggressive" in the National Sea Dong.Trung despite international law as well as the claims of their own. South China Sea dispute: Emphasize multilateral solution.


----------



## v9s

> The development projects of SUPARCO include development of a compact antenna test range, development of various laboratories and logistic support facilities for the National Satellite Development Program, Altitude and Orbital Control System Centre, development of a satellite assembly integration and test facility, remote sensing data transmission facility and satellite environmental validation and testing facility.
> 
> Pak Hikes Defence Allocation by 10% | news.outlookindia.com



I'm hoping someone could shed some more light on this.


----------



## A.Rafay

Lagging behind: 2040 - Pakistan&#8217;s space od[d]yssey





The communication satellite Paksat-1R was launched on August 11,2011 from China. PHOTO: SUPARCO WEBSITE
*KARACHI: *
Fifty years ago, Pakistan&#8217;s only Nobel laureate Dr Abdus Salam conceived the idea of the country&#8217;s first space research programme and national space agency in 1961.
But today, the only achievement that Pakistan can boast of is the successful launch of its first fully functional communication satellite, the Paksat-1R, whose first anniversary comes this August.
This satellite, however, was not indigenously built. China was behind Paksat-1R&#8217;s design, built, launch and even funding; only a few components were built by our engineers.
India, on the other hand, has been able to launch around 60 satellites to date in spite of launching its space programme eight years after Pakistan. It has even managed to launch its own unmanned lunar probe, the Chandrayaan-1, into orbit in 2008.
So where did we go so wrong in our space programme?
One of the main differences between India and Pakistan&#8217;s space agencies is that while one is headed by scientists, the other is currently headed by retired army generals, and has been for the last 11 years.
The space agency of Pakistan too initially was headed by scientists and many prominent names had a significant role. The last civilian scientist to have headed the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) was Dr Abdul Majid, who planned the Paksat communication satellite system and satellite launch vehicle projects.
On his retirement in April 2001, Majid handed over charge to Major General (retd) Raza Hussain, whose tenure lasted till August, 2010.
Since then the Suparco fort is being held by Major General (retd) Ahmed Bilal.
On the other hand, the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) has throughout its history been manned by scientists. Between 2001 and now, India has managed to launch more than 30 satellites. Pakistan for the same period managed only two satellites, including the Paksat-1, which was an acquired dysfunctional satellite and the current full fledged communication satellite Paksat-1R launched by China in 2011.
*Early years*
It was on Dr Salam&#8217;s advice that a Space Sciences Research Wing of the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) was established. Later, this wing became known as the Suparco in 1964.
To understand the significance of Salam&#8217;s forward thinking, who was then the scientific advisor to President Ayub, one has to take into account the fact that the world&#8217;s first satellite Sputnik-1 was launched just recently in 1957 by Russia and the US was yet to plant its first man on the moon.
Salam held a meeting with two PAEC scientists Dr Salim Mehmud and Tariq Mustafa, who were studying abroad in 1960 in Washington, and revealed that the Pakistan government had approved a classified mission to begin its own space research programme. He advised the two young scientists to join NASA to study rocket science.
NASA, during those years, was in a race to put an American on the moon. In this connection, they invited Pakistan along with other countries to participate in their project. NASA provided the two scientists with rocket components to take back home along with training and support on the condition that their findings would be shared.
It was in this connection that the Rahber series of rockets were launched from Sonmiani Rocket Range in June, 1962 that conducted experiments on the Earth&#8217;s atmosphere at a height of 130 kilometers. Later, the Shahper series was also launched that conducted experiments at a height of 150kms above the surface of earth.
Also, in the 60s, a Doppler radar tracking station was established in the country as part of a global network.
New facilities and labs were set up that received Spanish beacon satellites, and feeds from an application satellite that had been relocated in 1975 by Nasa over the Indian ocean for one year.
In 1973, American Apollo 17 astronauts Eugene A Cernan (Commander), Ronald E Evans (Command Module Pilot) and Harrison H Schmitt (Lunar Module Pilot) visited Karachi amid great fanfare. It was also during the 1970s that the Islamabad Ionospheric Station within Quaid-e-Azam University was set up and the NASA Landsat ground station was established near Rawat.
Everything, it seemed, was moving in the right direction.
*Suparco under Zia*
After General Ziaul Haq usurped power, he promulgated the Suparco Ordinance No. XX of 1981, which granted the body autonomous status.
During the same period, a communication satellite project called Paksat was initiated.
Also, a 10-meter diameter satellite ground station for interception of satellite transmissions was set up in 1983 that was mainly designed against India.
A leading scientist told The Express Tribune that back then, the idea was to launch a satellite that could stage a &#8216;cultural counter attack&#8217; on India with the influx of new Pakistani TV channels.
But when Gen Zia visited the Suparco headquarters in 1984, he announced an abrupt end to the Paksat project citing a lack of funds. It was during this period that many scientists associated with Suparco left the organisation. Funds were frozen, and there was a complete lack of innovation.
*Satellite mystery*
Some scientists, however, refused to quit and carried on. It was during this period that two ground stations in Karachi and Lahore were set up in 1986 in preparation for the launch of Badr-1, which was an experimental low earth orbiting satellite.
It was eventually launched on 16 July 1990 from China using the Long March 2E launcher and completed its designed life for around 35 days.
The country&#8217;s second satellite Badr-B was then launched after much delay on 10 Dec 2001 from the Baikonour Cosmodrome, Kazakistan.
An insider within Suparco says that to this day no one knows what exactly happened to the satellite when contact was lost with it. The cause was never fully investigated.
*Expired orbital slots*
When Pakistan failed to launch its Paksat satellites, the two orbital slots 38 E longitude and 41 E longitude acquired for it in the Geo Synchronous Orbit expired in 1994.
A new application for the allocation of five GSo slots (38E, 41E, 30E, 88E and 101E) was filed. Although granted, Pakistan faced the risk of losing its priority 38 E slot, if it didn&#8217;t launch its own satellite by April 2003.
*Paksat-I*
In December 2002, Pakistan acquired a satellite from the American satellite-building firm Hughes Global Systems (HGS) at a cost of around five million dollars.
HGS had designed a satellite for Indonesia, but after a battery problem occurred making it useless during certain hours of the day, it was sold to Pakistan as Paksat-1.
Later, General Pervez Musharraf would claim that &#8220;Pakistan&#8217;s space programme is now ahead of India after the formal launching of Paksat-I and this is due to the hard work of our scientists.&#8221;
*2040 vision*
Suparco chairman Maj Gen (retd) Ahmed Bilal, in an interview with The Express Tribune, said that Pakistani scientists were &#8216;on a learning curve&#8217; which was why they chose to &#8216;fast forward&#8217; their expertise with the help of the Chinese for Paksat-1R.
He clarified that China had given a soft loan for Paksat-1R, whereas all the cost of the ground control facilities within Pakistan were borne by the government of Pakistan.
Bilal remained vague on Suparco&#8217;s history, saying, &#8220;Yes, mistakes were made in the past, but we have to move ahead.&#8221;
When asked about the Vision 2040 programme that was approved by the ousted prime minister Yousaf Raza Gilani in January 2012, he said: &#8220;we should be able to make, produce and launch our own satellite [in the future]. That is our hallmark [sic].&#8221;
He said the Paksat-1R has a life span of 15 years and his suggestion was to have another communication satellite in space by 2021.
&#8220;National demands will dictate the number of satellites the country needs,&#8221; he said.
He said that Pakistan should have at least three remote sensing satellites that should be launched every three years.
&#8220;We will be focusing on different types of remote sensing satellites and their applications in the next seven-eight years.&#8221;
But if Suparco&#8217;s vision for 2040 is limited to building and launching our own satellite, one wonders how far ahead the rest of the world will be in the space race by then.





President Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto meets the Apollo mission during their visit to Pakistan in 1973. PHOTO: US CONSULATE LAHORE WEBSITE




The motorcade of the US Apollo mission en route to the University of Karachi in 1973, where they gave a speech. PHOTO: US CONSULATE LAHORE WEBSITE

*The country&#8217;s space research programme, Suparco, started off with great promise &#8211; but has little to show for it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*First Pakistani to head into space*
ISLAMABAD &#8212; Once you've been to both poles, skydived over Mount Everest and set up your country's first consulate in Monaco, the question is: what next?
For 37-year-old explorer Namira Salim the answer is easy -- become the first Pakistani to go into space.
Her flight with Richard Branson's Virgin Galactic space tourism project is planned for next year. Although no date has been fixed for the venture's first commercial flight, she is looking forward to fulfilling a lifelong obsession.
"As a child I always believed I would go to space. It's not that I read about it one fine day and thought of signing up. I've always said this was in my DNA," she told AFP by Skype from Dubai.
"I must have been less than five years old and I was crying very hard. My father was trying to pacify me and I was like 'I don't want anything, I just want to go to space. I don't want any toys, nothing, just send me to space.'"
But coming from a country with no major space programme of its own, where millions live in poverty, the journey to the stars was never likely to be straightforward.
Pressured by her father to study, she kept up her passion for space in her spare time, joining astronomy clubs and spending nights gazing at the desert skies after her family moved to the United Arab Emirates in the 1980s.
"I always had this feeling that there was something very spiritual and divine associated with this whole thing," she said of her ambition. "As if something was really pulling me there and calling out to me, and I had to be there and I belonged there."
Chasing your dreams doesn't always come cheap -- Salim paid $200,000 to sign up with Virgin Galactic in 2007, funded with support from her family, who run a heavy construction equipment firm in the UAE. The weightless component of the flight will last for only a few minutes.
The cost is high by any standard -- but a fraction of the $35 million US software pioneer Charles Simonyi paid for his 2007 trip to the International Space Station -- and Salim insists it's about more than just fulfilling the whims of the rich.
Salim said the money she has paid is an investment in a commercial industry that will one day replace government space agencies and enable researchers, satellites -- and tourists -- to go up at a fraction of the current cost.
And she believes space travel can eventually play a role in world peace.
"We hope one day politicians could be taken up in space, and a space shuttle like this one we've built with Virgin is perfect for that. We could actually have peace summits and have conflict resolution in space."
Her mission was big news in Pakistan at the time of her signing up for the trip, and when it finally does take place, the country's freewheeling and patriotic media is likely to go into overdrive.
She has already made headlines. In 2007 she became the first Pakistani to go to the North Pole, in 2008 the first Pakistani to go to the South pole and later the same year the first South Asian -- not just Pakistani -- to skydive over Mount Everest.
Currently Pakistan's honorary consul in Monaco, Salim has taken her symbolic "Peace Flag" on all her trips and now plans to carry it into space.
In doing so she hopes to help tell a more positive story about her troubled homeland, which is wracked by Islamist and separatist insurgencies, poverty, disease, power shortages and economic stagnation.
"I think that raising a peace flag on behalf of the country, is what we need badly, more than anything," she said.
Training for the flight was done at the National Aerospace Training and Research Centre in the United States, and included a simulation on a centrifuge recreating the pressures and stresses of the journey to and from sub-orbital space.
"I felt the G-forces, which made me feel as if there was a big elephant crushing me down all the way -- I couldn't even move and I was suffocated," she said.
"Then all of a sudden we broke the orbit and I was in space, the simulation profiles completely changed and I felt light as a feather, floating in space. It was a really liberating feeling."
More than 500 people have put down a deposit to clinch a seat on the 60-mile, two-hour ride into space. Branson has said he hopes the service will make its first journey by the end of 2013.
The Federal Aviation Administration has given Virgin permission to start testing its SpaceShipTwo craft in space, but it is still unclear exactly when the first flights with tourists on board will take off.
But when they do, Salim will be there to make history for her country.
"I love my title 'first Pakistani astronaut', it's like being a very special princess of the country. Maybe nicer than being a princess," she said.
Salim, born in Karachi but now living in Monaco, said her family have always been supportive but would rather she was more conventional in her home life.
"I do have a very radical life, not having followed the typical path of being married with children, that is a worry for them, that is a wish. They do hope I'll settle down," she said.
"But I don't have any plans and I don't believe in any plans, I do believe in destiny and that gut feeling that I've always believed in and followed."

*Space exploration and Pakistan: The significance of space technology*





*Nations rise and fall; and at any stage in the life of a nation, an inspired and committed youth plays a significant role in tipping the balance between the forces determining its fate.*

What inspires the youth to put up a devoted effort for the wellbeing of society poses a complex question. These could be external factors like social fame, rivalry with other nations etcetera. But nothing inspires young inquisitive minds more than a paradigm-shifting breakthrough in the understanding of the Universe.

Nothing inspires like the achievement of a dream that has fuelled the imaginations of our predecessors.

Escaping the bounds of the Earth and reaching the distances of space is one such dream, which was made true by completing a manned mission to the moon.

President John F. Kennedy&#8217;s end-of-the-decade goal for a manned moon landing was the singular quest for NASA; and by achieving it, Neil Armstrong became known as the first human to set foot on the moon on July 20, 1969.

*Armstrong: a reluctant hero*

Neil Armstrong was a professional engineer who loved flying. He had acquired his student pilot&#8217;s license by the age of 16. In September 1962, Armstrong was selected by NASA to be an astronaut.

On the Gemini 8 mission, Armstrong and fellow astronaut David Scott performed the first successful docking of a manned spacecraft with another space vehicle.

As a result of his remarkable credentials, he was selected as commander of the Apollo 11 mission.

As he stepped on the dusty surface, Armstrong said, &#8220;That&#8217;s one small step for (a) man, one giant leap for mankind&#8221;. An apt description of a marvellous victory and yet so humble, these words have become one of the best known quotations in English language.

Armstrong put his piloting skills to good use on the moon landing which was fraught with danger. The lander had only about 30 seconds of fuel left when Armstrong put it down in an area known as the Sea of Tranquility and calmly radioed back to Mission Control on Earth, &#8220;Houston, Tranquility Base here. The Eagle has landed&#8221;.

Edwin &#8220;Buzz&#8221; Aldrin, a fellow crew member of Apollo 11, told BBC radio that he regarded Armstrong as &#8220;a very capable commander and leader of an achievement that will be recognised until man sets foot on the planet Mars&#8221;.

Initially it was decided that while Armstrong would be in command of the mission, Aldrin would be the first to step on the moon; Armstrong would follow the naval tradition of being the last to leave the ship.

However, later on, top NASA officials realised that the first man on the moon would become immortal in the public&#8217;s eyes. In their opinion, the calm and recluse Armstrong was much more suitable for this role than Aldrin, a brilliant and outspoken mathematician, who loved to challenge authority.

After the Apollo 11 mission, Armstrong worked at a desk job in NASA for several years. Later on he turned to the tranquillity of academic life and taught Aerospace Engineering at the University of Cincinnati, and in 1992, he was the chairman of Computing Technologies for Aviation Inc.

He retained his interest in space exploration policy, and in 2010 he publicly expressed his disappointment at the cancellation of plans to send astronauts back to the moon. Armstrong was of the opinion that sending humans to the moon was not only desirable, but necessary for future exploration; even though NASA says it is no longer a priority.

When he was asked to describe what it was like to stand on the moon, he told CBS, &#8220;It&#8217;s an interesting place to be. I recommend it&#8221;.





&#8211; AFP (File Photo)

To explore or not to explore

Is it really necessary to explore space when there is so much that needs to be done on earth?

This is a public policy question, but one should remember that it is always tempting to sacrifice long-term goals for short term needs.

H. G. Wells said many years ago that &#8220;human history becomes more and more a race between education and catastrophe&#8221;.

One could present many arguments, from jobs and education to technology development and national security, for undertaking a robust space program. We should undertake it for the most basic of reasons, our self-preservation as a creative, not stagnant, society.

Space exploration has helped discover how the dinosaurs went extinct, how the moon formed, and how nuclear reactions work. From space exploration technology, the development of thousands of products have progressed, such as digital cameras, cordless power-tools, memory foam, satellite and cable TV, UV-proof sunglasses, and even Google Earth.

*Top five reasons to keep exploring space*

1- The Apollo missions promoted science education by inspiring a whole generation of kids to become astronauts, rocket scientists, and engineers.

2- Space science also helps in environmental research by studying air quality, climate change, alternative energy, and near-earth objects.

3- We are consuming earth&#8217;s natural resources pretty quickly. Space has virtually unlimited resources. It is all just a matter of collecting and bringing them back.

4- The more we explore the cosmos, the more it humbles us. Earth is just a tiny speck orbiting a mediocre yellow-dwarf star nowhere near the centre of our galaxy, let alone the universe.

5- The population on earth is growing exponentially while the resources required to support life are fast eroding. Space colonisation can be the ultimate solution.

At a stage in history, when Pakistan is struggling to keep its mainland intact and easily traversable for its general population, talk of space exploration might seem a bit farfetched.

The law and order problem created by terrorist insurgencies has severely damaged tourist activity in remote areas of the country. One might argue that prudence demands to first look into these &#8216;immediate&#8217; problems at home and aspire for higher aims like space exploration later.

However, in this era of hyper globalisation with increasing technological capture of almost all aspects of life, one cannot simply afford to look the other way when the world is slowly preparing to break the shackles of gravity and move out of this planet.

I often wonder if people threw out the same criticisms at those explorers who dared to sail on wooden ships to discover &#8216;the new world&#8217;.

*Will there be a Pakistani space age?*

The Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is Pakistan&#8217;s national space agency.

Pakistan&#8217;s only Nobel laureate, Dr Abdus Salam, conceived the idea of the country&#8217;s first space research program and the national space agency was set up in 1961. It was granted the status of a Commission in 1981.

Its main task is to conduct research in space science, space technology, and develop its peaceful application for the country. It aims to promote space applications for the socio-economic uplift of the country.

On 16 July 1990, Pakistan launched its first experimental satellite BADR-1. It was Pakistan&#8217;s first indigenously developed satellite and was launched from the Xichang Launch Centre, China. The satellite successfully completed its designed life.

SUPARCO launched the second experimental satellite BADR-B on December 10, 2001. It was an Earth Observation Satellite and was launched from Baikonur Cosmodrome, Kazakhstan. The satellite was designed by Space Innovations Limited from the UK.

Originally manufactured by Boeing and launched on February 1, 1996, Paksat 1 was Pakistan&#8217;s first geostationary satellite. Paksat-1R replaced Paksat-1on August 11, 2011.

This satellite has a designated life of 15 years, with initial targets to provide broadband internet, digital television, remote and rural telephony, emergency communications, tele-education and tele-medicine services across South and Central Asia, Eastern Europe, East Africa and the Far East.

SUPARCO, in collaboration with JPMC, has established a satellite communication-based telemedicine network as a pilot project.

Two sites have been connected through Paksat-1R satellite transponder, one at Jinnah Post Graduate Medical Centre (JPMC), with Karachi as the hub and another at Shikarpur civil hospital (interior Sindh) as a remote site. Specialists at JPMC can do live video conferencing with patients in Shikarpur, thus providing specialist health care services in rural areas.

*Conclusion
*
Space science is not just about satellites and rockets; it pledges to satisfy human curiosity by answering questions about the deep mysteries of the Universe. It also helps in shaping modern lifestyle by producing helpful applications for all walks of life.

While policy makers in Pakistan focus on the development of natural sciences and engineering education in the country, they should not ignore space sciences, which can prove quite beneficial in a country&#8217;s socio-economic uplift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

> *NCA okays Nuclear Power Prog 2050, Space Prog 2040 *
> ISLAMABAD: The 19th National Command Authority (NCA) meeting was held under the chairmanship of Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani and was attended by Federal Ministers, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, all three Services Chiefs and other senior officials.
> 
> As part of the energy security strategy, the NCA also reviewed and approved the futuristic, self-sustaining Nuclear Power Programme , 2050, to meet the existing energy shortfalls and to respond to the future requirements of a growing population and economy. The NCA emphasized the need to focus on socio-economic development of the people as a foremost priority.
> 
> The NCA also approved Pakistan&#8217;s Space Programme, 2040 in order to bring the benefits of the full spectrum of space technology to the people of Pakistan.
> 
> Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani said that after the Abbottabad and Mehran base incidents doubts were raised over the security of Pakistan&#8217;s strategic assets which were baseless and were a part of creating propaganda against Pakistan.
> 
> He added that this propaganda would not stop Pakistan from moving forward. The NCA expressed satisfaction at the security and safety of Pakistan&#8217;s strategic programmes and facilities. It also expressed confidence in the operational readiness of Pakistan&#8217;s strategic weapons.
> 
> The NCA was also briefed on the nuclear security review undertaken recently. It expressed confidence in the institutionalized Command and Control System and comprehensive measures put in place to ensure reliability and security of strategic assets.
> 
> The NCA underlined that the Government and the people of Pakistan stood solidly behind the country&#8217;s nuclear and missile programmes, which would be pursued to maintain effective, reliable and credible deterrence capability, and all attempts to undermine this capability would be thwarted with full force.



At: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...uclear-power-prog-2050-space-prog-2040-a.html


----------



## Safriz

News Sensing BeiDou and Applying BeiDou BeiDou/GNSS Application
Demonstration & Experience Campaign Held in Karachi, Pakistan (by Sun Baochen, Sep 25, BeiDou) From September 25 to 26, 2012,
BeiDou/GNSS Application Demonstration & Experience Campaign
(BADEC for short) was successfully held in Sheraton Karachi Hotel,
Pakistan. Delegates from Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere
Research Commission (SUPARCO), ministries of agriculture, aeronautics,
urban and rural construction, transportation, mapping, disaster prevention and reduction, and related enterprises, technical research
institutions and universities participated in this event. Through various
activities including reports, technical speeches, discussion,
communication, exhibition and demonstration, they witnessed and
understood the establishment and application achievements of the The
BeiDou System, and carried out broad exchange and communication with Chinese leading enterprises in satellite navigation field. The opening ceremony of BADEC was held on the morning of
September 25. Chairman of SUPARCO Ahmed Bilal praised the
establishment and application achievement of The BeiDou System. He
said that developing high and new technologies like satellite
navigation would play an important role in promoting social economic
development of Pakistan. He hoped to popularize satellite navigation technology and promote the application of BeiDou navigation system
in Parkistan through the BADEC event. Ran Chengqi, Director of China
Satellite Navigation Office (CSNO), pointed out in his remarks that
Navigation satellite system is an important space infrastructure of a
country. As an influential power worldwide, China attaches much
importance to the establishment, development and application of BeiDou Navigation Satellite System. At present, the cooperation
between China and Pakistan in the field of satellite navigation has
been pushed forward steadily, and the implementation of BADEC event
marks the significant and practical achievement during bilateral
cooperation procedure. The Consul General of China in Karachi, Mr.
ZHANG Jianxin said The friendship between Pakistan and China is of long lasting, and people from both countries are as intimate as
brotherhood. The domain of satellite navigation has explored further
space for bilateral technical cooperation. As the first large-scale event
jointly organized since two countries started cooperation in the field of
satellite navigation, BADEC event had opened up a new prospect for
the internationalization of The BeiDou System, and created advantageous environment for Chinese enterprises to expand market
abroad. During the symposium in BADEC event, the delegates from China and
Pakistan made presentations regarding the development and
applications of the BeiDou System, and the application of GNSS
applications in Pakistan; In technical report session, Chinese and
Pakistani experts carried out deep exchange and discussion on the
application of GNSS in vehicle information management, ship monitoring and management, high precision measurement, position
service and geographic information system. In the seminar session,
Chinese enterprises leading in satellite navigation, including China
Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC), China
Electronics Technology Group Corporation ( CETC ), carried out
cooperation communication with Pakistani customers and related enterprises with regard to mapping and surveying, ground
transportation, aviation, ground-based augmentation, disaster
prevention and reduction. The exhibition demonstration session, which
was divided into three partssystem, application and enterprise,
demonstrated to the Pakistani delegates and the public the
establishment of the BeiDou navigation system, the latest achievements and creative concepts in civil application areas in the
way of display boards, physical exhibits and field show The event hosted by CSNO and SUPARCO with the theme of Sensing
BeiDou and Applying BeiDou, aimed at promotion of technical
exchange and cooperation. Through various activities including
reports, lectures, symposiums and exhibitions, it showed the
construction and application achievements of the BeiDou navigation
system to establish BeiDou brand, promote enterprise cooperation, push forward the steady development of China-Pakistan cooperation,
and explore the ways and methods for expanding the market of the
BeiDou navigation system to the Asia-Pacific region and the whole
world. Chinese government attached great importance to the event. The
delegates from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the Ministry of Industry
and Information Technology, as well as theleading enterprises in
satellite navigation including CASTC and CETC participated in this event.


----------



## Safriz

SUPARCO explaination of Pakistan's Beidou Augmentation system.
Posted here
http://www.defence.pk/forums/senior...dge-base-reference-library-2.html#post3585129


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan Must Develop Its Own Space Vision and Promote Space Sciences*





Pakistan&#8217;s Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) Chairman, Major General (retd) Ahmed Bilal believes that if interest in the space sciences is not developed at the school level, then Pakistan&#8217;s space programme will face lack of human resource in future. Thus, space sciences should be introduced in the curriculum to produce quality minds to run Pakistan&#8217;s space programme.

With the promotion of space sciences Pakistan will be able to apply technology in geology, agriculture, topography, hydrology, and other such advance sciences. In order to get students interested in space sciences, SUPARCO has started a project called Student Satellite and it will be launched in the near future.

The Chairman pinned down the reason to lack of funds which does not let space sciences develop in Pakistan. Although he believes that Pakistan started out positively and achieved considerable success within a short time period. SUPARCO takes its inspiration from National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) of the U.S. when it comes to looking ahead.

The Chairman also assured that as far as defence satellite technology and military satellite are concerned Pakistan is very much secured in the position it is at. However, he did not disclose how much such kind of a technology has been developed by Pakistan. But he mentioned in an interview with The News that Pakistan will be able to launch Remote Sensing Satellite within the next three years.

China has been a huge help for Pakistan in its Space Programme and currently around 90 Pakistani space scientists are working under Know How Training and Transfer Programme (KHTT) with Chinese space experts. There must be an independent and strong space vision of Pakistan&#8217;s own keeping both scientific and strategic importance of space technology in today&#8217;s world of fast communication.

Pakistan Must Develop Its Own Space Vision and Promote Space Sciences | Green & White

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuntmaster

first orbital launches by country











Red - Confirmed orbital launch
Green - Future (planned) orbital launch

Pakistan has developed two varieties of military ballistic rockets (Ghauri and Shaheen) in recent years that will form the basis for conversion into its own space launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*PAKISTANs SPACE PROGRAM*​
*Elements of Pakistans Space Program *

*
Satellite Development Program
Remote Sensing & GIS Applications
Space Science
Core Technologies Development
International Cooperation
Infrastructure Development
*
*Satellite Development Program *
*GEO Satellites  Paksat Series*
*
Paksat-1 (Extension)
Paksat-1R
Paksat-MM1
Paksat-MM2
Paksat-2
*

*Satellite Development Program *
*LEO Satellites*
*
PRSS-O1
PRSS-S1
PRSS-O2
PRSS-S2
PRSS-O3
PRSS-S3
*

*CURRENT SPACE PROJECTS*

*Current Space Projects *
*
Paksat-1
Pakistan Communication Satellite System (Paksat-1R)
Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS)
Assembly Integration and Test Centre (AITC)
*

*Paksat-1 *
*
Leased from Hughes (USA) in Dec 2002
Has 34 transponders (24 Standard C, 6 Extended C and 4 Ku)
Current usage about 22.93 TPE (36MHz)
Communication Signal Monitoring
and Technical Support from SRDC Lhr

Customers in Pakistan and across Middle East, Africa, East South Asia and Europe
*
*Paksat-1R Satellite *
*
Platform:
* *
CAST DFH-4
3-axis stabilized
&#8776; 7 KW Power
15 years service life
 *
*
Payload:
*
*
12 C-band Transponders
18 Ku-band Transponders
 *

*
Coverage/ Footprints:
*
*
C-Band: Pakistan, Afghanistan, India, Iran, parts of Middle East, eastern coastal countries of African continent and parts of Europe
*
*
Ku-Band: Pakistan, Afghanistan, India, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bangladesh, UAE, Oman, Parts of 
Iran and Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Parts of China
*

*RSSS *


*Approved in principle by the GoP
[*]Feasibility and System Definition Study conducted in 2007, recommending launch of one Optical
and one Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellite
[*]Launch of Optical Satellite in the 1st step, having ~2m PAN and ~4m MS resolution and 5-7 yrs life
[*]Implementation will start after the funds are made available*

*Assembly Integration and Test Centre (AITC) *

*
To facilitate indigenous assembly, integration and testing of various types of satellites of our national needs, including:
Telecommunication
Optical Imaging
Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR)
Weather
Navigation
Early Warning
*

*SATELLITE RELATED R&D INFRASTRUCTURE*
*
Power System Lab
On-Board Computer Lab
Diplexer and Multiplexer Lab
Amplifiers and Filters Lab
Communication System Integration Lab
Telemetry and Telecommand Lab
Electronics Lab
Digital Signal Processing Lab
Attitude Orbit & Control System Lab
Onboard Data Handling Lab
Digital System Lab
RF System Lab
Imaging Payload Lab
Spectrum Engineering Lab
*
*Design and Development Labs*

*
Channel Coding Lab
Source Coding Lab
Embedded Systems Lab
Spacecraft Power Systems Lab
Mechanisms & MEMS Lab
AOC Sensors Lab
AOC Actuators Lab
Satellite Structures Lab
Thermal Control Lab
Attitude & Orbit Control System Lab
TCR Link Security Lab
Spacecraft Propulsion & Pyro Techniques Lab
*
*Design and Development Labs (contd)*

*
Satellite Systems Engineering Lab
Satellite Communications Lab
Concurrent Engineering Lab
Mission Planning and Design Lab
ASIC & FPGA Lab
TCR Lab
Solar Array Lab
BCR & BDR Lab
PC&D Lab
System Integration Lab
Transponder Lab
Antenna Lab
*

*Design and Development Labs (contd)*

*
R&D Facilities 
Satellite Assembly Integration and Test (SAINT) Facility
Environmental Validation Testing (EVT) Facility
Compact Antenna Test Range (CATR) Facility
SAINT Support Workshop (SSW)
Remote Sensing Data Transmission (RSDT) Facility
Satellite Bus Development (SBD) Facility
Satellite Dynamic System Test (SDST) Facility
Attitude and Orbital Control System (AOCS) Center
*
*Indigenous Capability Development (contd)**
Industry approach:
Prototype/Engineering Model (EM)
Engineering Qualification Model (EQM)
Qualification Model (QM)
Flight Model (FM)/ Proto-Flight Model (PFM)
*
*Indigenous Capability Development (contd)*
*
Prototype Paksat-1R

The project was aimed to enhance the know-how of young scientists and engineers about communication satellite engineering. Commercial components were used to keep the cost low since the satellite will only be a functional lab model


Prototype Paksat-1R is a communication satellite, which has three C-band Transponders as the communication payload

All the subsystems have been designed and developed indigenously
Integration and testing have also been performed

The project was completed in three years time

*
*Indigenous Capability Development (contd)* 
*
Prototype Paksat-1R bus comprised the following subsystem:
Computer (based on Intel 80188EB microprocessor)
Power subsystem
Telemetry subsystem
Telecommand subsystem
Attitude and Orbit Determination and Control subsystem
S-band RF communication subsystem
Thermal Control subsystem
Satellite Structure
Mechanisms for:
Antenna Deployment
Solar Array Deployment
**Indigenous Capability Development* 
*Prototype Paksat-1R*

*Indigenous Capability Development *
*
EQM Paksat-1R:
Already developed sub-systems/units:
On-Board Computer (OBC)
Telemetry Subsystem (TM)
Telecommand Subsystem (TC)
C-band Transponder
S-band Communication Subsystem
**Indigenous Capability Development *
*
Customer furnished Instruments (CFIs)
To design, develop / manufacture and integrate into Paksat-1R satellite the following 04 electronic equipment, as an experimental / auxiliary payload for validating their designs and technology:
Telemetry (TM)
Tele-command (TC)
On-Board Data Handling (OBDH)
Power Conditioning & Distribution (PCD)
Mass: &#8776; 50 Kg
Volume: &#8776; 36(L) X 30 (W) X 15(H)
Power Dissipation &#8776; 300 Watt
**HUMAN RESOURCE DEVELOPMENT*

*Human Resource Development (HRD)* 
*
To meet the huge requirements of the NSDP an ambitious and rigorous HRD programme is being undertaken
Main elements of the HRD program:
MS/PhD (local & abroad)
Short Trainings (local & abroad)
Conferences, Seminar & Workshops
On the Job Trainings (local & abroad)
Hands on Trainings (in-house)
Comprehensive KHTT embedded in Paksat-1R program
Several hundred already trained and a very large number currently undergoing training
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gentelman

great to see Pakistan developing satellites also for civil use and for facilitation of nation....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Gentelman said:


> great to see Pakistan developing satellites also for civil use and for facilitation of nation....



Is Pakistan developing the satellites or just buying it from others?
PAKSAT-1R was bought from China and Paksat-1 was from Huges aerospace of US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

shuntmaster said:


> Is Pakistan developing the satellites or just buying it from others?
> PAKSAT-1R was bought from China and Paksat-1 was from Huges aerospace of US.



badr were created and made here....
and u ....always try to chk out negitive aspect.....they dont develop their own as it is financilly an expensive work....
well some satellites were being developed in Pakistan....dont know their current status....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

A view of SUPARCO Ground Station, Kala Shah Kaku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

A.Rafay said:


> *PAKISTAN&#8217;s SPACE PROGRAM*​
> *Elements of Pakistan&#8217;s Space Program *
> 
> *
> Satellite Development Program
> Remote Sensing & GIS Applications
> Space Science
> Core Technologies Development
> International Cooperation
> Infrastructure Development
> *
> *Satellite Development Program *
> *GEO Satellites &#8211; Paksat Series*
> *
> Paksat-1 (Extension)
> Paksat-1R
> Paksat-MM1
> Paksat-MM2
> Paksat-2
> *
> 
> *Satellite Development Program *
> *LEO Satellites*
> *
> PRSS-O1
> PRSS-S1
> PRSS-O2
> PRSS-S2
> PRSS-O3
> PRSS-S3
> *
> 
> *CURRENT SPACE PROJECTS*
> 
> *Current Space Projects *
> *
> Paksat-1
> Pakistan Communication Satellite System (Paksat-1R)
> Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS)
> Assembly Integration and Test Centre (AITC)
> *
> 
> *Paksat-1 *
> *
> Leased from Hughes (USA) in Dec 2002
> Has 34 transponders (24 Standard C, 6 Extended C and 4 Ku)
> Current usage about 22.93 TPE (36MHz)
> Communication Signal Monitoring
> and Technical Support from SRDC Lhr
> 
> Customers in Pakistan and across Middle East, Africa, East South Asia and Europe
> *
> *Paksat-1R Satellite *
> *
> Platform:
> * *
> CAST DFH-4
> 3-axis stabilized
> &#8776; 7 KW Power
> 15 years service life
> *
> *
> Payload:
> *
> *
> 12 C-band Transponders
> 18 Ku-band Transponders
> *
> 
> *
> Coverage/ Footprints:
> *
> *
> C-Band: Pakistan, Afghanistan, India, Iran, parts of Middle East, eastern coastal countries of African continent and parts of Europe
> *
> *
> Ku-Band: Pakistan, Afghanistan, India, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bangladesh, UAE, Oman, Parts of
> Iran and Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Parts of China
> *
> 
> *RSSS *
> 
> 
> *Approved in principle by the GoP
> [*]Feasibility and System Definition Study conducted in 2007, recommending launch of one Optical
> and one Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellite
> [*]Launch of Optical Satellite in the 1st step, having ~2m PAN and ~4m MS resolution and 5-7 yrs life
> [*]Implementation will start after the funds are made available*
> 
> *Assembly Integration and Test Centre (AITC) *
> 
> *
> To facilitate indigenous assembly, integration and testing of various types of satellites of our national needs, including:
> Telecommunication
> Optical Imaging
> Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR)
> Weather
> Navigation
> Early Warning
> *
> 
> *SATELLITE RELATED R&D INFRASTRUCTURE*
> *
> Power System Lab
> On-Board Computer Lab
> Diplexer and Multiplexer Lab
> Amplifiers and Filters Lab
> Communication System Integration Lab
> Telemetry and Telecommand Lab
> Electronics Lab
> Digital Signal Processing Lab
> Attitude Orbit & Control System Lab
> Onboard Data Handling Lab
> Digital System Lab
> RF System Lab
> Imaging Payload Lab
> Spectrum Engineering Lab
> *
> *Design and Development Labs*
> 
> *
> Channel Coding Lab
> Source Coding Lab
> Embedded Systems Lab
> Spacecraft Power Systems Lab
> Mechanisms & MEMS Lab
> AOC Sensors Lab
> AOC Actuators Lab
> Satellite Structures Lab
> Thermal Control Lab
> Attitude & Orbit Control System Lab
> TCR Link Security Lab
> Spacecraft Propulsion & Pyro Techniques Lab
> *
> *Design and Development Labs (cont&#8217;d)*
> 
> *
> Satellite Systems Engineering Lab
> Satellite Communications Lab
> Concurrent Engineering Lab
> Mission Planning and Design Lab
> ASIC & FPGA Lab
> TCR Lab
> Solar Array Lab
> BCR & BDR Lab
> PC&D Lab
> System Integration Lab
> Transponder Lab
> Antenna Lab
> *
> 
> *Design and Development Labs (cont&#8217;d)*
> 
> *
> R&D Facilities
> Satellite Assembly Integration and Test (SAINT) Facility
> Environmental Validation Testing (EVT) Facility
> Compact Antenna Test Range (CATR) Facility
> SAINT Support Workshop (SSW)
> Remote Sensing Data Transmission (RSDT) Facility
> Satellite Bus Development (SBD) Facility
> Satellite Dynamic System Test (SDST) Facility
> Attitude and Orbital Control System (AOCS) Center
> *
> *Indigenous Capability Development (cont&#8217;d)**
> Industry approach:
> Prototype/Engineering Model (EM)
> Engineering Qualification Model (EQM)
> Qualification Model (QM)
> Flight Model (FM)/ Proto-Flight Model (PFM)
> *
> *Indigenous Capability Development (cont&#8217;d)*
> *
> Prototype Paksat-1R
> 
> The project was aimed to enhance the know-how of young scientists and engineers about communication satellite engineering. Commercial components were used to keep the cost low since the satellite will only be a functional lab model
> 
> 
> Prototype Paksat-1R is a communication satellite, which has three C-band Transponders as the communication payload
> 
> All the subsystems have been designed and developed indigenously
> Integration and testing have also been performed
> 
> The project was completed in three years time
> 
> *
> *Indigenous Capability Development (cont&#8217;d)*
> *
> Prototype Paksat-1R bus comprised the following subsystem:
> Computer (based on Intel 80188EB microprocessor)
> Power subsystem
> Telemetry subsystem
> Telecommand subsystem
> Attitude and Orbit Determination and Control subsystem
> S-band RF communication subsystem
> Thermal Control subsystem
> Satellite Structure
> Mechanisms for:
> Antenna Deployment
> Solar Array Deployment
> **Indigenous Capability Development*
> *Prototype Paksat-1R*
> 
> *Indigenous Capability Development *
> *
> EQM Paksat-1R:
> Already developed sub-systems/units:
> On-Board Computer (OBC)
> Telemetry Subsystem (TM)
> Telecommand Subsystem (TC)
> C-band Transponder
> S-band Communication Subsystem
> **Indigenous Capability Development *
> *
> Customer furnished Instruments (CFIs)
> To design, develop / manufacture and integrate into Paksat-1R satellite the following 04 electronic equipment, as an experimental / auxiliary payload for validating their designs and technology:
> Telemetry (TM)
> Tele-command (TC)
> On-Board Data Handling (OBDH)
> Power Conditioning & Distribution (PCD)
> Mass: &#8776; 50 Kg
> Volume: &#8776; 36&#8221;(L) X 30&#8221; (W) X 15&#8221;(H)
> Power Dissipation &#8776; 300 Watt
> **HUMAN RESOURCE DEVELOPMENT*
> 
> *Human Resource Development (HRD)*
> *
> To meet the huge requirements of the NSDP an ambitious and rigorous HRD programme is being undertaken
> Main elements of the HRD program:
> MS/PhD (local & abroad)
> Short Trainings (local & abroad)
> Conferences, Seminar & Workshops
> On the Job Trainings (local & abroad)
> Hands on Trainings (in-house)
> Comprehensive KHTT embedded in Paksat-1R program
> Several hundred already trained and a very large number currently undergoing training
> *



Pakistan's first Remote Sensing Satellite, planned for 2014 launch will be carrying SAR. The testing and evaluation of the radar will pave way for more dedicated intelligence satellites.

PRSS will be capable to send back images on 2.5 GSD, (reference image below)





http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...an-remote-sensing-satellite-system-prsss.html


----------



## shuntmaster

Gentelman said:


> badr were created and made here....
> and u ....always try to chk out negitive aspect.....they dont develop their own as it is financilly an expensive work....
> well some satellites were being developed in Pakistan....dont know their current status....




Badr -1 & B are kind of satellites made by university students and not by a national space organisation like SUPRACO.


Badr-1





Operator:	Space Research Commission
Major contractors:	Instrumentation Laboratories, Amateur Radio Society, Telecommunications Ministry, Ministry of Science
Mission type:	Communication science, Satellite of	Earth
Orbital insertion date:	December 9, 1990
Orbits:	250-300
Launch date:	October 7, 1990 (18:28:34 PST)
Carrier rocket:	Long March 2E LC-2
Launch site:	XSLC
Mission duration	:146 days
COSPAR ID:	1990-059A

Mass:	52kg (150lbs)
Power:	12.5W

Regime:	Elliptic orbit
Eccentricity:	0.056125
Inclination:	28.4º
Altitude:	250-300m
Apoapsis:	984.0 kilometres (611.4 mi)
Periapsis:	201.0 kilometres (124.9 mi)
Orbital period:	96.3 Minutes
Longitude:	127-615 miles
Orbits per day:	15 minutes
Instruments: Spatial resolution	Low

BADR-B






Pakistan's second satellite BADR-B was launched on 10 Dec 2001 at 9:15 a.m from Baikonour Cosmodrome, Kazakistan. The Zenit-2 rocket carried it into a 1018 Km sun-synchronous circular orbit with an orbital period of 105 minutes and inclination of 99.64 degrees.

Project Objectives : Developing low cost satellites and creating necessary infrastructure for future development of larger satellites
Acquisition of know-how and capability in the fields of satellite attitude control and stabilisation
Acquire know-how and technology for earth imaging by use of CCD sensors
Encourage and stimulate interest of the country's academic and scientific community in the peaceful uses of space
Forging of closer links with counterpart agencies/organisations in other countries

BADR-B Specifications
Satellite Dimension :510mm x 510mm x 465mm
Satellite Mass : ~70kg
Lifetime : More than 2 years
Communication : Gravity gradient
Thermal Control : Passive
Payloads : CCD cameras, Compact Dosimeter, End of Charge Detector and Store & Forward Experiment (SAFE)
Ground Segment : Telemetry, Tracking & Command Station (TT & C) and Mission Control Centre (MCC)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gentelman

shuntmaster said:


> Badr -1 & B are kind of satellites made by university students and not by a national space organisation like SUPRACO.
> 
> 
> Badr-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operator:	Space Research Commission
> Major contractors:	Instrumentation Laboratories, Amateur Radio Society, Telecommunications Ministry, Ministry of Science
> Mission type:	Communication science, Satellite of	Earth
> Orbital insertion date:	December 9, 1990
> Orbits:	250-300
> Launch date:	October 7, 1990 (18:28:34 PST)
> Carrier rocket:	Long March 2E LC-2
> Launch site:	XSLC
> Mission duration	:146 days
> COSPAR ID:	1990-059A
> 
> Mass:	52kg (150lbs)
> Power:	12.5W
> 
> Regime:	Elliptic orbit
> Eccentricity:	0.056125
> Inclination:	28.4º
> Altitude:	250-300m
> Apoapsis:	984.0 kilometres (611.4 mi)
> Periapsis:	201.0 kilometres (124.9 mi)
> Orbital period:	96.3 Minutes
> Longitude:	127-615 miles
> Orbits per day:	15 minutes
> Instruments: Spatial resolution	Low
> 
> BADR-B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's second satellite BADR-B was launched on 10 Dec 2001 at 9:15 a.m from Baikonour Cosmodrome, Kazakistan. The Zenit-2 rocket carried it into a 1018 Km sun-synchronous circular orbit with an orbital period of 105 minutes and inclination of 99.64 degrees.
> 
> Project Objectives : Developing low cost satellites and creating necessary infrastructure for future development of larger satellites
> Acquisition of know-how and capability in the fields of satellite attitude control and stabilisation
> Acquire know-how and technology for earth imaging by use of CCD sensors
> Encourage and stimulate interest of the country's academic and scientific community in the peaceful uses of space
> Forging of closer links with counterpart agencies/organisations in other countries
> 
> BADR-B Specifications
> Satellite Dimension :510mm x 510mm x 465mm
> Satellite Mass : ~70kg
> Lifetime : More than 2 years
> Communication : Gravity gradient
> Thermal Control : Passive
> Payloads : CCD cameras, Compact Dosimeter, End of Charge Detector and Store & Forward Experiment (SAFE)
> Ground Segment : Telemetry, Tracking & Command Station (TT & C) and Mission Control Centre (MCC)



well overall they r made by Pakistan i didnot argued u about satellites created by SUPARCO or not.....


----------



## Safriz

http://www.suparco.gov.pk/news/Joint-exp-suparco.pdf


----------



## unicorn

*Pakistan's space commission initiates flood inundation, hazard mapping*

Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) has initiated flood inundation and hazard mapping of the lower reaches of the Indus River which will help effective flood preparedness and timely response activities.

This project, undertaken with the support of Government of Japan and Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) focuses on the capacity building of the nation&#8217;s flood forecasting and early warning infrastructure using remote sensing and GIS technologies for flood assessment, management and decision support.

According to official sources, hydrological modeling of the upper Indus catchment will be done using the satellite remote sensed rainfall data such as GSMaP-NRT, provided by the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) and hydrological models such as Integrated Flood Analysis System (IFAS) and Rainfall-Runoff-Inundation Model (RRI) developed by International Centre for Water Hazard and Risk Management (ICHARM) under the auspices of Unesco.

Official said Unesco initiated a major project for the upgradation of the flood forecasting, flood early warning system and the risk mapping of flood plains along the Indus River in Pakistan in year 2011.

Now,implementation of the project is undertaken in collaboration with SUPARCO,National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA), Pakistan Meteorological Department (PMD), Federal Flood Commission (FFC), Office of the Indus Water Commissioner and local academic partners.

Pakistan's space commission initiates flood inundation, hazard mapping - News - Professional Resources - PreventionWeb.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

The space front seems to me as somewhere India and Pakistan could come together for shared benefits. Pakistan in particular could get a lot of help and information from India/ISRO, considering most of India's military and civil satellites are aimed at the Indian sub-continent it is obvious that the info collected by these satillites would be incredibly helpful to Pakistan in planning, water/flood management, research etc. Not military applications, this is naturally off the table but in the civil sense joint collaboration could benifit millions of the poorest Asians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Abingdonboy said:


> The space front seems to me as somewhere India and Pakistan could come together for shared benefits. Pakistan in particular could get a lot of help and information from India/ISRO, considering most of India's military and civil satellites are aimed at the Indian sub-continent it is obvious that the info collected by these satillites would be incredibly helpful to Pakistan in planning, water/flood management, research etc. Not military applications, this is naturally off the table but in the civil sense joint collaboration could benifit millions of the poorest Asians.



we can bt russians r helping u in Space development programs....
and in any such collaboration will create concern both for russia and America ..
sooo not any chance till next 50 years.



Abingdonboy said:


> The space front seems to me as somewhere India and Pakistan could come together for shared benefits. Pakistan in particular could get a lot of help and information from India/ISRO, considering most of India's military and civil satellites are aimed at the Indian sub-continent it is obvious that the info collected by these satillites would be incredibly helpful to Pakistan in planning, water/flood management, research etc. Not military applications, this is naturally off the table but in the civil sense joint collaboration could benifit millions of the poorest Asians.



we can bt russians r helping u in Space development programs....
and in any such collaboration will create concern both for russia and America ..
sooo not any chance till next 50 years.


----------



## Chak Bamu

I think that is a great idea. Pakistan and India both depend on monsoon phenomena. I know that India has done some good deal of research, but still South Asian monsoon is still not well-understood. I can only assume that Pakistan's research effort would have focused more on monsoon patterns that affect Pakistan directly from Arabian Sea. But most of the rain that we receive comes from monsoon rains that arise from Bay of Bengal.

There is a good deal of scope for mutual cooperation, with Pakistan standing to gain more.


----------



## trident2010

India can easily share the data from Ocean-sat and its other meteorological satellites with Pakistan to improve the disaster planing. Civilian space cooperation between the two countries should be encouraged.


----------



## Gentelman

trident2010 said:


> India can easily share the data from Ocean-sat and its other meteorological satellites with Pakistan to improve the disaster planing. Civilian space cooperation between the two countries should be encouraged.



u should chk out the Troling session of Pak soldiers killed and border violence etc by both Indians and Pakistanis and think ur self that will these people encourage this???
it should be encouraged bt we peoples have a bad mindset about each other....
we have many problems and mindset can be changed by dissolving atleast disputed territories and water issues then too it will take 5-10 years for a common man to think as a neutral about it's neighbouring state...
sooo no chance..
a long way to goo
as Indians r not ready to talk on disputed territories .....
don't use my post for trolling purposes...plzzz


----------



## trident2010

Gentelman said:


> u should chk out the Troling session of Pak soldiers killed and border violence etc by both Indians and Pakistanis and think ur self that will these people encourage this???
> it should be encouraged bt we peoples have a bad mindset about each other....
> we have many problems and mindset can be changed by dissolving atleast disputed territories and water issues then too it will take 5-10 years for a common man to think as a neutral about it's neighbouring state...
> sooo no chance..
> a long way to goo
> as Indians r not ready to talk on disputed territories .....
> don't use my post for trolling purposes...plzzz



Thats true. I don't think India discuss the issues which he considers as internal matter. So better to look for other options such as space for cooperation.


----------



## Karl

A.Rafay said:


> *PAKISTANs SPACE PROGRAM*​
> *Elements of Pakistans Space Program *
> 
> *
> Satellite Development Program
> Remote Sensing & GIS Applications
> Space Science
> Core Technologies Development
> International Cooperation
> Infrastructure Development
> *
> *Satellite Development Program *
> *GEO Satellites  Paksat Series*
> *
> Paksat-1 (Extension)
> Paksat-1R
> Paksat-MM1
> Paksat-MM2
> Paksat-2
> *
> 
> *Satellite Development Program *
> *LEO Satellites*
> *
> PRSS-O1
> PRSS-S1
> PRSS-O2
> PRSS-S2
> PRSS-O3
> PRSS-S3
> *
> 
> *CURRENT SPACE PROJECTS*
> 
> *Current Space Projects *
> *
> Paksat-1
> Pakistan Communication Satellite System (Paksat-1R)
> Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS)
> Assembly Integration and Test Centre (AITC)
> *
> 
> *Paksat-1 *
> *
> Leased from Hughes (USA) in Dec 2002
> Has 34 transponders (24 Standard C, 6 Extended C and 4 Ku)
> Current usage about 22.93 TPE (36MHz)
> Communication Signal Monitoring
> and Technical Support from SRDC Lhr
> 
> Customers in Pakistan and across Middle East, Africa, East South Asia and Europe
> *
> *Paksat-1R Satellite *
> *
> Platform:
> * *
> CAST DFH-4
> 3-axis stabilized
> &#8776; 7 KW Power
> 15 years service life
> *
> *
> Payload:
> *
> *
> 12 C-band Transponders
> 18 Ku-band Transponders
> *
> 
> *
> Coverage/ Footprints:
> *
> *
> C-Band: Pakistan, Afghanistan, India, Iran, parts of Middle East, eastern coastal countries of African continent and parts of Europe
> *
> *
> Ku-Band: Pakistan, Afghanistan, India, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bangladesh, UAE, Oman, Parts of
> Iran and Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Parts of China
> *
> 
> *RSSS *
> 
> 
> *Approved in principle by the GoP
> [*]Feasibility and System Definition Study conducted in 2007, recommending launch of one Optical
> and one Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellite
> [*]Launch of Optical Satellite in the 1st step, having ~2m PAN and ~4m MS resolution and 5-7 yrs life
> [*]Implementation will start after the funds are made available*
> 
> *Assembly Integration and Test Centre (AITC) *
> 
> *
> To facilitate indigenous assembly, integration and testing of various types of satellites of our national needs, including:
> Telecommunication
> Optical Imaging
> Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR)
> Weather
> Navigation
> Early Warning
> *
> 
> *SATELLITE RELATED R&D INFRASTRUCTURE*
> *
> Power System Lab
> On-Board Computer Lab
> Diplexer and Multiplexer Lab
> Amplifiers and Filters Lab
> Communication System Integration Lab
> Telemetry and Telecommand Lab
> Electronics Lab
> Digital Signal Processing Lab
> Attitude Orbit & Control System Lab
> Onboard Data Handling Lab
> Digital System Lab
> RF System Lab
> Imaging Payload Lab
> Spectrum Engineering Lab
> *
> *Design and Development Labs*
> 
> *
> Channel Coding Lab
> Source Coding Lab
> Embedded Systems Lab
> Spacecraft Power Systems Lab
> Mechanisms & MEMS Lab
> AOC Sensors Lab
> AOC Actuators Lab
> Satellite Structures Lab
> Thermal Control Lab
> Attitude & Orbit Control System Lab
> TCR Link Security Lab
> Spacecraft Propulsion & Pyro Techniques Lab
> *
> *Design and Development Labs (contd)*
> 
> *
> Satellite Systems Engineering Lab
> Satellite Communications Lab
> Concurrent Engineering Lab
> Mission Planning and Design Lab
> ASIC & FPGA Lab
> TCR Lab
> Solar Array Lab
> BCR & BDR Lab
> PC&D Lab
> System Integration Lab
> Transponder Lab
> Antenna Lab
> *
> 
> *Design and Development Labs (contd)*
> 
> *
> R&D Facilities
> Satellite Assembly Integration and Test (SAINT) Facility
> Environmental Validation Testing (EVT) Facility
> Compact Antenna Test Range (CATR) Facility
> SAINT Support Workshop (SSW)
> Remote Sensing Data Transmission (RSDT) Facility
> Satellite Bus Development (SBD) Facility
> Satellite Dynamic System Test (SDST) Facility
> Attitude and Orbital Control System (AOCS) Center
> *
> *Indigenous Capability Development (contd)**
> Industry approach:
> Prototype/Engineering Model (EM)
> Engineering Qualification Model (EQM)
> Qualification Model (QM)
> Flight Model (FM)/ Proto-Flight Model (PFM)
> *
> *Indigenous Capability Development (contd)*
> *
> Prototype Paksat-1R
> 
> The project was aimed to enhance the know-how of young scientists and engineers about communication satellite engineering. Commercial components were used to keep the cost low since the satellite will only be a functional lab model
> 
> 
> Prototype Paksat-1R is a communication satellite, which has three C-band Transponders as the communication payload
> 
> All the subsystems have been designed and developed indigenously
> Integration and testing have also been performed
> 
> The project was completed in three years time
> 
> *
> *Indigenous Capability Development (contd)*
> *
> Prototype Paksat-1R bus comprised the following subsystem:
> Computer (based on Intel 80188EB microprocessor)
> Power subsystem
> Telemetry subsystem
> Telecommand subsystem
> Attitude and Orbit Determination and Control subsystem
> S-band RF communication subsystem
> Thermal Control subsystem
> Satellite Structure
> Mechanisms for:
> Antenna Deployment
> Solar Array Deployment
> **Indigenous Capability Development*
> *Prototype Paksat-1R*
> 
> *Indigenous Capability Development *
> *
> EQM Paksat-1R:
> Already developed sub-systems/units:
> On-Board Computer (OBC)
> Telemetry Subsystem (TM)
> Telecommand Subsystem (TC)
> C-band Transponder
> S-band Communication Subsystem
> **Indigenous Capability Development *
> *
> Customer furnished Instruments (CFIs)
> To design, develop / manufacture and integrate into Paksat-1R satellite the following 04 electronic equipment, as an experimental / auxiliary payload for validating their designs and technology:
> Telemetry (TM)
> Tele-command (TC)
> On-Board Data Handling (OBDH)
> Power Conditioning & Distribution (PCD)
> Mass: &#8776; 50 Kg
> Volume: &#8776; 36(L) X 30 (W) X 15(H)
> Power Dissipation &#8776; 300 Watt
> **HUMAN RESOURCE DEVELOPMENT*
> 
> *Human Resource Development (HRD)*
> *
> To meet the huge requirements of the NSDP an ambitious and rigorous HRD programme is being undertaken
> Main elements of the HRD program:
> MS/PhD (local & abroad)
> Short Trainings (local & abroad)
> Conferences, Seminar & Workshops
> On the Job Trainings (local & abroad)
> Hands on Trainings (in-house)
> Comprehensive KHTT embedded in Paksat-1R program
> Several hundred already trained and a very large number currently undergoing training
> *





Karl said:


> I'm starting this post so everyone can update with new information regarding upcoming Pakistani satellites. Here's what I have so far,
> 
> IST Projects:
> 
> ICube1 - Student nanosat scheduled for launch 20th November 2012 (launch may get pushed back due to problems with Russian Dnepr-1 launch vehicle).
> 
> Icube | Facebook
> http://www.icube.org.pk/
> 
> Susat-1: (Student Satellite Project -1) Student built prototype remote sensing project. Not sure of any firm launch date, possible 2014-15.
> 
> I . S. T
> http://learn.mcs.edu.pk/file.php/1/moddata/forum/2/722/ListOfSUPARCOProjectsForUniversities.pdf
> 
> 
> Suparco Projects:
> 
> Pakistani Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-0?): Chinese built and designed, minimal Pakistani input, based on the CAST2000 Bus, high resoultion optical satellite. Similar to the one built and launched recently by China for Venezuela. Launch date: 2014.
> 
> CAST2000 Satellite Platform --- Remote Sensing Satellite --- In-Orbit Delivery --- CGWIC
> Mr. Yin Liming visit Pakistan with Premier Wen Jiabao --- CGWIC
> 
> Long Term Satellite Vision (2015- beyond)
> 
> PAKISTAN



*NEW UPDATE

The ICube1 facebook page indicates that the ICUBE1 cubesat will now be launched in April 2013, probably on either a Chinese or Russian vehicle.*

There does not seem to be any further information regarding the SUSAT-1 program. Anyone from IST have any information? This is speculation, but it could be similar to Turkey's Bilsat or Rasat satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Karl said:


> *NEW UPDATE
> 
> The ICube1 facebook page indicates that the ICUBE1 cubesat will now be launched in April 2013, probably on either a Chinese or Russian vehicle.*
> 
> There does not seem to be any further information regarding the SUSAT-1 program. Anyone from IST have any information? This is speculation, but it could be similar to Turkey's Bilsat or Rasat satellites.



Susat-1?never heard about this?..the turkish rasat is a remote sensing satellite.

don't we have a seperate Remote sensing satellite project to be launched in 2014?

and what type of Icube1 satellite is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alexx12lucyy

Website of pakistani space reasearch


----------



## Karl

farhan_9909 said:


> Susat-1?never heard about this?..the turkish rasat is a remote sensing satellite.
> 
> don't we have a seperate Remote sensing satellite project to be launched in 2014?
> 
> and what type of Icube1 satellite is?



Information on SUSAT-1 below

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+http://www.ist.edu.pk/student_satellite.html

http://learn.mcs.edu.pk/file.php/1/moddata/forum/2/722/ListOfSUPARCOProjectsForUniversities.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Karl said:


> Information on SUSAT-1 below
> 
> www.ist.edu.pk/student_satellite.html+http://www.ist.edu.pk/student_satellite.html]I . S. T[/url]
> 
> http://learn.mcs.edu.pk/file.php/1/moddata/forum/2/722/ListOfSUPARCOProjectsForUniversities.pdf



good

i hope suparco launch the remote sensing satellite as soon as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## explorer9

alexx12lucyy said:


> Website of pakistani space reasearch



Welcome to SUPARCO - The National Space Agency of Pakistan
::. Welcome to SUPARCO - The National Space Agency of Pakistan .::


----------



## ARSENAL6

Karl said:


> *NEW UPDATE
> 
> The ICube1 facebook page indicates that the ICUBE1 cubesat will now be launched in April 2013, probably on either a Chinese or Russian vehicle.*
> 
> There does not seem to be any further information regarding the SUSAT-1 program. Anyone from IST have any information? This is speculation, but it could be similar to Turkey's Bilsat or Rasat satellites.



WOuld anyone know what date is the lauch its already mid in April


----------



## Cyberian

FEDERAL BUDGET 2013-2014
Govt announces 32% increase in PSDP 2013-14 
_Thursday, June 13, 2013

By Ijaz Kakakhel_

*ISLAMABAD*: The government on Wednesday announced a total Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) of Rs 1.155 trillion for 2013-14, as compared with Rs 873 billion last year, showing a 32 percent increase.

Among the total PSDP, an amount of Rs 295.518 billion has been allocated for the projects of federal government, whereas Rs 615 billion has been earmarked for provinces, to be spent through their Annual Development Programmes, while Rs 10 billion has been allocated for the Earthquake Reconstruction and Rehabilitation Authority (ERRA), Corporations (WAPDA and NHA) have been allocated Rs 114.482 billion, Rs 5 billion for special programmes and Rs 115 billion for new development initiatives.

The overall size of the federal PSDP for 2013-14 stands at Rs 540 billion; however, this development outlay would be subject to budgetary announcements in the Finance Bill 2013-14 to be approved by the parliament, while Rs 615 billion will be spent by provinces.

The government has earmarked Rs 295.518 billion for 41 federal ministries and divisions in the PSDP for the year 2013-14. The defence division has been allocated Rs 3.545 billion as compared to Rs 1.238 billion last year. Likewise, the water and power division (water sector) has been allocated Rs 57.840.2 billion, the cabinet division Rs 2.179 billion, the capital administration and development division Rs 1.505 billion and the commerce division Rs 841 million. The climate change division has been allocated Rs 58.8 million.

Approximately Rs 109.3 million has been earmarked for the communication division (other than NHA) and Rs 2.300 billion for the defence production division.

The economic affairs division has been allocated Rs 104.5 million while the education and training division has been given Rs 5.237 billion. The establishment division has been allocated Rs 79.4 million and the federal tax ombudsman Rs 31.3 million.

The finance division has been given Rs 13.074 billion while the foreign affairs division has been earmarked Rs 255.2 million. The Higher Education Commission has been allocated Rs 18.490 billion as compared to Rs 15.052 billion last year. The housing and works division has got Rs 3.779 billion this year while the human rights division has been allocated Rs 78 million.

The industries division has been given Rs 779.8 million. The information and broadcasting division has been allocated Rs 492.8 million as compared to Rs 422.3 million last year.

The information technology and telecommunication division has been allocated Rs 927.1 million while the Interprovincial Coordination has been given Rs 437.6 million.

The interior division has been given Rs 6.259 billion as compared to Rs 6.349 billion last year.

The Kashmir affairs and Gilgit Baltistan division has been allocated Rs 29.590 billion while law justice and parliamentary affairs division has been given Rs 2.364 billion.

The narcotics control division has been allocated Rs 326.3 million while national food security and research division has been given Rs 750 million. The national heritage and integration division has been earmarked Rs 12 million while national health services regulations and coordination division has been allocated Rs 25.739 billion.

The Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission has been allocated Rs 52.300 billion while the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority has got Rs 316 million. The petroleum and natural resources division has been allocated Rs 50 million while the planning and development division has been given Rs 10.658 billion.

The ports and shipping division has been earmarked Rs 500 million and the production division has got Rs 1.100 billion. The railways division has been earmarked Rs 30.964 billion as compared to Rs 20.707 billion last year. The revenue division has been allocated Rs 533.3 million while the science and technological research division has been given Rs 2.172 billion. The states and frontier regions division has been earmarked Rs 18.500 billion while statistics division has got Rs 220 million.

*SUPARCO has been earmarked Rs 700 million* while textiles industries division has been allocated Rs 315 million.

Approximately Rs 114.482 billion has been earmarked for WAPDA and NHA corporations. Out of the total amount, WAPDA will get Rs 51.443 billion and NHA Rs 63.038 billion. Another Rs 540 billion has been earmarked for special programmes, new development initiatives and ERRA. Out of the total amount, Rs 5 billion has been allocated for special programmes and Rs 115 billion for new development initiatives. Both are new heads as no amount had been earmarked for any of the two last year.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Friday June 14, 2013
US$1 = 98.5464PKR

*PKR 700 million = US$ 7,103,250.00*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Data anomaly puts question mark over economy&#8217;s size
_Saturday June 15, 2013

By Zafar Bhutta_






_According to estimates of key crops for 2012-13, the Pakistan Bureau of
Statistics projected production of 24.2 million tons of wheat compared to
26.3 million tons estimated by Suparco. PHOTO: FILE_

*ISLAMABAD*: With numbers indicating economic performance out in the Economic Survey for 2012-13, the gross domestic product (GDP) growth has come under spotlight following observations that crop figures show less-than-actual production.

According to the survey released on June 11, the economy grew 3.6%, based on nine-month data, in 2012-13 and fell short of the full-year target of 4.1% set in the budget. In the overall economy, the agriculture sector grew 3.3% compared to the target of 4.1%.

The Annual Plan 2013-14 says crop reporting services of provincial governments compile crop data and send it to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) that prepare national accounts with the help of these figures.

The entire planning including assessment of the agriculture sector is based on the statistics provided through this mechanism that has remained a sole source of crop data in the country since long.

However, *with the start of monitoring of crops by the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) through satellite technology, a different set of information has come to light, raising questions over the reporting system in vogue.

According to estimates of key crops for 2012-13, the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics projected production of 24.2 million tons of wheat compared to 26.3 million tons estimated by Suparco.

In the same way, PBS expected an output of 5.51 million tons of rice, 62.4 million tons of sugarcane and 13.1 million bales of cotton. In comparison, Suparco saw production of 7.2 million tons of rice, 68.5 million tons of sugarcane and 13.9 million bales of cotton, showing a higher output for the three crops.*

The Annual Plan points to the clear difference between data from the two sources. &#8220;Such glaring dissimilarity can never be ignored and need attention at the appropriate level. It is time to address this anomaly,&#8221; the plan stresses.

*The Suparco system is based on state-of-the-art technologies authenticated by the Food and Agricultural Organization of the United Nations.

&#8220;If we could resolve to account for the actual information, it may actualise the real size of overall GDP of Pakistan,&#8221; says the Annual Plan.
A senior government official, however, said Suparco data on the area of cultivated crops was credible, but PBS figures showing production of different crops were more authentic.*

He said the government was using production figures compiled by the PBS because it had a network spread across the country that assessed crop yields.

Data anomaly puts question mark over economy


----------



## Cyberian

A Seminar On Application Of GIS Arranged By 477 ASGE
_Thursday June 13, 2013_






A seminar on Application of GIS in Floods Management in Pakistan was arranged by 477 ASGE under the patronage of Engineers Directorate on 17 April 2013 at Engineers Officers Mess Rawalpindi. The occasion was graciously honored by Lt Gen Najib Ullah Khan HI(M) E-in-C as the chief guest and a total of one hundred guests formed part of the seminar. Learned experts from various national and provincial organizations and academic institutions constituted the speakers panel of the seminar.

Their parent outfits mainly including World Met Org (WMO) Asia-Region, Punjab Emergency Service (Rescue 1122) and Emergency Services Academy, *Space Applications Research Complex Islamabad (SPARC-SUPARCO)*, Pakistan Met Department (PMD), Water Resources Division of National Engineering Svc Pakistan (NESPAK), National University of Science and Technology (NUST) and 477 Army Survey Group Engineers and MUSHKO ELCTRONICS PVT LTD. The proceedings were smooth and the house benefited a lot from the rich experience and in-depth knowledge of the speakers. 

Mushko Electronics (Pvt) Ltd. placed a stall were it displayed all the latest equipment and software in field of GIS and Surveying.

Mushko Electronics (Pvt.) Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Chronology of unmanned spaceflight missions by
Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere
Research Commission

*S U P A R C O*



*Rocket launch**Launch Date**Mission**Institutional authority**Launch Site**Outcomes**Derivatives*Rehbar-IJune 7, 1962; 14:45 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessNike-CajunRehbar-IIJune 11, 1962; 14:50 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessNike-CajunRehbar-3March 18, 1964; 14:50 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessJudi-DartRehbar-4January 12, 1966; 12:30 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehbar-5January 26, 1966; 12:18 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehbar-6February 16, 1966; 04:30 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehbar-7January 26, 1966; 12:18 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehbar-15May 3, 1967; 14:29 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessCentaureShahpar-1May 5, 1967; 14:29 GMTTest MissionSUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessDragonRehbar-16May 7, 1967; 14:30 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessCentaureRehbar-17March 23, 1968; 19:04 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessCentaureShahpar-2March 29, 1968; 19:20 GMTTest MissionSUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessDragonRehbar-18April 3, 1968; 05:38 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessCentaureRehbar-19February 9, 1969; 13:46 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; FailureCentaureRehbar-20February 13, 1969; 13:48 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; FailureCentaureRehnuma-1March 31, 1969; 14:18 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; Partial SuccessCentaureRehnuma-2June 16, 1969; 14:34 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehnuma-3July 20, 1969; 14:30 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehnuma-4July 30, 1969; 14:45 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehnuma-5August 15, 1969; 14:30 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehnuma-6September 10, 1969; 14:30 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehnuma-7October 22, 1969; 13:50 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehnuma-8November 19, 1969; 13:10 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehnuma-9November 20, 1969; 13:50 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehnuma-10December 17, 1969; 13:10 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehnuma-11December 31, 1969; 13:50 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartJudi-Dart 1January 14, 1970; 13:00 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartJudi-Dart 1January 14, 1970; 15:15 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartJudi-Dart 1January 14, 1970; 14:00 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartJudi-Dart 1February 11, 1970; 13:30 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartJudi-Dart 2March 11, 1970; 14:30 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartJudi-Dart 2March 11, 1970; 14:30 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartRehbar 21March 27, 1970; 00:00 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessNike-CajunRehbar 22March 28, 1970; 15:45 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessNike-CajunJudi-Dart 2March 28, 1970; 00:00 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi-DartJudi-Dart 1April 15, 1970; 14:45 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi DartJudi-Dart 1April 15, 1970; 13:45 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi DartJudi-Dart 1June 17, 1970; 14:50 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi DartJudi-Dart 1July 15, 1970; 15:05 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi DartJudi-Dart 1October 21, 1970; 15:45 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi DartJudi-Dart 1November 25, 1970; 13:14 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 2; SuccessJudi DartJudi-Dart 1December 30, 1970; 14:50 GMTAeronomySUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessJudi DartRehbar-23April 7, 1972; 14:20 GMTIonosphere MissionSUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessCentaureRehbar-24April 8, 1972; 14:18 GMTIonosphere MissionSUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessCentaureShahpar-3April 28, 1972; 00:18 GMTTest MissionSUPARCOSonmiani TerminalLevel 1; SuccessCentaure


Chronology of Pakistan's rocket tests

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cyberian

DoST KPK installs super computer facility at GIKI
_Volume 04 Issue 14_

*STAFF REPORT PSR*: The Directorate of Science & Technology (DoST) has recently operationalized the advanced super computing infrastructure, the first of its kind, with state-of-the-art High Performance Computing cluster system in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The facility has been installed at Ghulam Ishaq Khan Institute Topi (GIKI), Swabi, through funding under a development scheme of Directorate of Science & Technology namely Development of super computer.

*&#8220;The facility will be available to use for research work in data mining, computational biology, computational mechanics, space technology, weather forecasting,&#8221;* said an official of the Directorate and added that all institutions/organizations of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and all over Pakistan through a dedicated Internet connection could get benefit of it.

The installed cluster will provide huge storage capacity (in terabytes), fast processing power in teraflops, and reliable, efficient & accurate resource for the problems involving complex computation, the official maintained.

The facility will be open and accessible 24/7 through PERN2 to all academicians and researchers throughout Pakistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa especially.

The facility is also equipped with state of the art high performance multi graphical processing units.

DoST KPK installs super computer facility at GIKI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

> The facility will be available to use for research work in data mining, computational biology, computational mechanics, space technology, weather forecasting, said an official of the Directorate and added that all institutions/organizations of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and all over Pakistan through a dedicated Internet connection could get benefit of it.



Big and Great news for Pakistan. Go on and show is soon.


----------



## Cyberian

Thanks to whichever Admin/Mod has made this thread sticky.

Appreciated
SUPARCO


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistan: ICUBE-1 CubeSat

*(ANS)* *Students at the Institute of Space Technology (IST) built Pakistan&#8217;s first CubeSat ICUBE-1.* Like a number of new CubeSats its communications subsystem is capable of acting as an &#8220;AO-16 mode&#8221; FM to DSB transponder.

The IARU amateur satellite frequency coordination panel pages say that the VHF downlink will operate as a 1k2 BPSK beacon but has the capability of being configured as an FM-DSB transponder. A downlink on 145.947 MHz and an uplink on 435.060 MHz have been coordinated.

It is planned to have an imaging payload with a small low resolution CMOS sensor. The camera will be mounted on the Z+ face of the ICUBE and can take continental scale images.

ICUBE-1 is scheduled to be launched by Interorbital Systems.

ICUBE ICUBE

Student Satellite Project Student Satellite Project

Institute of Space Technology (IST) Institute of Space Technology, Islamabad.

_[ANS thanks the student cubesat teams and AMSAT-UK for the above information]_


Bryan Herbert &#8211; KE6ZGP » Pakistan: ICUBE-1 CubeSat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Institute of Space Technology CubeSat: ICUBE-1 subsystem analysis and design

For a long while, launching satellites for the purpose of research and technology demonstration largely remained with national space agencies and government organizations as the huge funding requirements inhibited the initiation of such projects at university level. It was this idea of providing, at university level, cheap access to space that prompted the design of miniaturized versions of satellites for research purposes. 

Specifications of CubeSat, a pico-satellite, were defined to provide easy access to space for educational and research institutions. The improvement in engineering technologies and miniaturization of physical components has enabled design, development and launch of such small low-cost spacecrafts and to date, more than 60 universities, institutions and research organizations have taken part in CubeSat program since its inception in 1999. 

Institute of Space Technology (IST) adopted the concept of CubeSat development by initiating the satellite program, ICUBE. *ICUBE is the premier student satellite program of any educational institution/university in Pakistan. The first satellite of this program is named ICUBE-1.*

Successful launch of ICUBE-1 and establishing its communication link with the ground are the primary goals of this mission. The satellite has a passive attitude control system and will carry a CMOS camera for experimental purposes. In this paper, we will discuss in detail the design philosophy of ICUBE-1, followed by the preliminary design and analysis of all its subsystems. The required testing and technical support facilities are discussed before the final conclusions.

*Published in:*
Aerospace Conference, 2011 IEEE

*Date of Conference:* 5-12 March 2011

*Page(s):*
1 - 11

*ISSN:*
1095-323X

*Print ISBN:*
978-1-4244-7350-2

*INSPEC Accession Number:*
11943738

*Conference Location:*
Big Sky, MT

*Digital Object Identifier:*
10.1109/AERO.2011.5747229


IEEE Xplore - Home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Supernet Signs Multi-Year GSM Backhaul Contract with SES
_Friday June 21, 2013_







*Supernet, Pakistan&#8217;s leading satellite network service provider, announced today a multi-year multi-million dollar contract renewal with SES, a satellite operator offering satellite communication services to operators worldwide.*

The deal will see Supernet contract C-band capacity on the SES NSS-12 satellite at the prime orbital location of 57 degrees East. This satellite capacity, coupled with Supernet&#8217;s system integration capabilities, provides a high quality GSM backhaul services to Pakistan&#8217;s leading mobile operators.

The capacity is expected to further improve network coverage in Pakistan by providing voice and data signals to remote mountainous areas in the northern region and hard to reach southern regions.

Hamid Nawaz, COO Supernet Limited, stated: &#8220;SES is a trusted partner and an industry leader. We and our customers are extremely satisfied with the performance of the NSS-12 satellite throughout our networks. We are happy to enhance our relationship with SES as we continue to provide world class cellular backhaul solutions in Pakistan and in the region.&#8221;

Deepak Mathur, Senior Vice President Commercial, Asia-Pacific and the Middle East at SES, said: &#8220;We have been working with Supernet since 2010 and are delighted to be able to support their growth, as the cellular industry continues to enjoy tremendous growth across Pakistan. Supernet will be able to benefit from the great location of NSS-12 to enable the delivery of voice and data to underserved markets and rural areas in the country.&#8221;

Supernet Signs Multi-Year GSM Backhaul Contract with SES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistan Amateur Astronomers Society​


----------



## Cyberian

Rejuvenating SUPARCO main aim: Chairman
_Tuesday July 17, 2012_






Maj. Gen. Ahmed Bilal, heading SUPARCO as Chairman since Sept. 2010, is utlilising all available national resources to boost the National Space programme. He had a key role in launching the Pakistans first communication satellite in August 2011. After being placed at Pak Army GHQ, he did pioneering work in developing the structure of Nuclear Command and Control and raising of strategic forces. In recognition of his contribution to the National Development Programmes, he has been awarded Hilal-e- Imtiaz (military).

*Technology Times: Would you like to give a brief introduction of SUPARCO and how it was established?*

AHMED BILAL: SUPARCO, which has a history of about 50 years now, celebrated its golden jubilee in 2010. We have established this space organization in 1960, exactly one year before India. One must give credit to the vision of, Dr. Abdus Salam, who realizing the importance of space science and its future convinced the Govt to establish this organization. NASA which had then recently started their space program helped Pakistan. At that time, NASA was trying to study the upper atmosphere. It is with help of NASA that SUPARCO started the sounding rockets development program. These rockets are fired to collect the upper atmosphere data. The information gathered from these sounding rockets flights is still available with SUPARCO and is purposefully utilized. Since than, SUPARCO, worked continuously to build capacity and harness various aspects of Space Science and technology, though at a slow pace till 1999. During this period SUPARCO did sent two experimental satellites BADR I and BADR B, in space. However, in year 2000, SUPARCO was reorganized and the pace of development and capacity building picked up pace. Consequently, Pakistan launched its first commercial communication satellite PAKSAT 1R on 12 Aug 2011.

*How was the communication satellite launched?*

Initially, Pakistan had few slots booked in the geo synchronous orbit with the ITU. However due to non deployment of the communication satellite by due dates, Pakistan lost all slots, and was left with only one slot by 1999. So as a first step to secure the slot a used satellite was leased in space and maneuvered for deployment at 38 degrees; the allotted slot in Dec 2002. This satellite was named PAKSAT 1 and was to retire by end 2011. The challenge was thus to launch the replacement satellite before the retirement of the PAKSAT 1. A contract was thus concluded with the Chinese side in 2007 for joint development of the communication satellite PAKSAR 1R. *A team of about 80 to 90 Pakistani engineers went to China and worked in developing this satellite as there was no facility in Pakistan for satellite development of this size/type. On August 12, 2011, the PAKSAT-1R was launched. In the mean time, work started of developing the infrastructure for laying the foundation of the satellite industry in Pakistan.* Simultaneously, we also started working on other components of space science and technology, specially on space technology applications for socio-economic development.

*Do you think that agriculture in Pakistan could get benefits from the communication satellite?*

Indirectly, yes. However, Agriculture sector gets maximum benefit from intelligent applications of data collected through Remote Sensing Satellites. Since Pakistan is basically an agricultural country, our prime focus was to develop this sector and subsequently we started working on related areas like water management system, etc. Many remote sensing applications have been developed to support the agriculture sector. We are undertaking focused work to develop the remote sensing satellites in Pakistan. The communication satellite PAKSAT 1R, has a life of 15 years and is doing good business. This satellite probably has the strongest beam in the region as compared to any other satellite. Since it has strong signals, everybody wants capacity on our satellite. Presently entertainment TV, GSM backhaul, internet communication, etc. are hooked on to the satellite. In immediate future, people even in remote and inaccessible areas of the country, will Inshallah soon start availing the services for tele-education and tele-medicine. Similarly, the schools, colleges and hospitals of those areas will also start benefiting from this service.

*Is it true, that, Space programme could accelerate research and development activities in the country?*

Space Technology Applications act as a catalyst in the socio-economic development. Close relationship between the universities and R&D organizations like ours, enable research and development activities to really pick up. *The government had been very helpful, because it had financed establishing of the basic labs for satellite development. Most of these labs are 90 per cent complete. After the completion of these labs, we can really do our research in space sciences and technology in addition to designing and making our own components. We have to work in two directions; one to cover the technological gap, and secondly to initiate R&D in the emerging cutting edge technologies.* Space technology and its applications cover a wide range of technical disciplines/subjects; hence progression of the space technologies will definitely contribute in acceleration of R&D culture in Pakistan.

*What kind of approach do you think is needed to analyze the achieved items and how could we get benefit of this technology?*

There is a need to launch an awareness campaign to educate various segments of the society on the applications of the space technology in various developmental projects. This will greately support the socioeconomic development. There is also a need to ensure that space technology and its applications should become part of various curriculums in the universities and colleges. Universities should also undertake active R&D in various disciplines of space science and technology and its applications. Moreover, various spin of technologies should also be put to use for generating economic and development activities in various sectors.

*Commercialization of research is missing in Pakistan. How can we bridge the missing link?*

Universities are the places where research really incubates. We have to encourage extensive multi-disciplinary research in the universities. Besides to support the research there should be extensive Industry university cooperation to lay the foundation of research culture. *Last year, SUPARCO had given 50 multiple research projects to the under-graduate students of different universities, on related subjects. We are already reaching out to the universities and from next year onwards, plan to initiate some faculty projects of longer durations as these projects cannot be finished in the undergraduate course. In near future a student satellite program would be launched. The country has few universities which have that capability and infrastructure that could support high tech research in Pakistan. While, university-Industry collaboration is the only way forward, for commercialization of research. In near future, student satellite program will be launched. This will enable universities to design small satellites we called nano-satellites. At this point, one satellite which has the dimension of 10×10 cm, known as a CUBESAT, developed by IST (Institute of Space Technology) is ready to be launched. Negotiations are underway with several countries operating Space Launch Vehicles (SLV) for the execution of the launch.* We are already working out at this point of time as to what will be the configuration for the student designed satellites and how should the students benefit from it. Its main activity will be regulated by IST (under supervision of SUPARCO) and different university will be free to design different types of payloads. Its final flying model would be assembled in our facility because it has to be in a specific environment before its launch. Launching and operation of this type of satellite will generate a lot of interest nationwide, especially in the student community.

*Do you think that we are losing the cream of scientists in Pakistan? What should we do on this front?*

There is no dearth of talent in Pakistan. We have to provide opportunity and an environment conducive for R&D. You see there will always be technologies to master, because we are starting from a rudimentary position. I will not clearly claim that we can advance very quickly but we will start becoming contemporary as fresh minds use new ideas. We require a cultural change and provide requisite where-with-all which supports advanced research in various disciplines. Many of our brilliant minds who want to come back to Pakistan and undertake R&D, find themselves handicapped because of the poorly equipped R&D infrastructure in universities and other research institutions. We need to create synergy and good lateral connectivity between various involved components to promote R&D culture. In the absence of proper R&D culture the flight of the talent from the country will continue. More over we should also establish International linkages to promote R&D culture in Pakistan. Industry- academia linkages are also necessary to support R&D activity in Pakistan.

*Do you have any mechanism to disseminate knowledge about what is going on in the field of space sciences and satellite?*

Since January 2011, we are issuing a bulletin based on our monitoring through satellite of agriculture on monthly basis, which is sent to various stake holders, besides this bulletin is also posted on the SUPARCO web site. We have also recently started another monthly bulletin of Astronomy and Astrophysics; this bulletin is also available on the SUPARCO web site and also outlines monthly astronomical events for the interested to observe through their telescopes . *Two books have been written and are being provided to the school libraries, to promote knowledge on space science and technology and its applications.* Besides this, we are working closely with several universities, for laying the foundation of space technology knowledge base and its applications in Pakistan. A lecturing program to various segments of the society including students is already underway to disseminate knowledge on Space Science and Technology and its application specially its importance for socio-economic development.

*How can a Pakistani benefit from satellites or what positive change can occur in the life of a common man?*

As I have already said earlier that space technology applications act as a catalyst in socio-economic development of the country. Remote sensing applications, help in supporting various sectors; e.g. Agriculture, Hydrology, environmental studies, urban planning, geology, mineral prospection, disaster relief operations, revnue collection, management and administration when combined with GIS solutions, etc. Communication satellites enable communication extension to remote areas; specially in those areas where terrestrial communication is not possible in applications like, long haul communication, TV broadcast, tele-education, tele-medicine, emergency communication once the other means fail in case of disasters and natural calamities etc. Similarly the satellite based Global Navigation System facilitates survey, aircraft operations, tourism, traffic management etc. Basically, ingenuity is the limit.

*What are your views about Technology Times?*

There has been a drastic decline in reading habits of general public as a result, there has been an overall decline of intellectual activity  This being a precursor for any worthwhile R&D activity. Moreover, intellectual activity creates moral enlightenment, which again are seen to be losing at a fast pace  resultantly, the chaos and confused state of society which we are witnessing presently.

Technology Times is a breath of fresh air by the virtue of its quality articles written on specialized and diversified subjects which act as catalyst for the thought process. We need to have many such periodical being read by lot many people to elevate the level of technical knowledge at national level.

Rejuvenating SUPARCO main aim: Chairman | TechnologyTimes Science and Technology Weekly Newspaper


----------



## Cyberian

Interorbital Systems
Launch Manifest 2013​


*Orbital Launch Customers**Satellite**Type*UC IrvineUCISAT1CubeSatFPT University, VietnamF-1 CubeSat CubeSatNanyang Technological University, SingaporeVELOX-P CubeSat CubeSatGoogle Lunar X PRIZE(GLXP)Team PLAN B (Canada)CubeSatGLXP Team EuroLunaRomit 1 2-U CubeSatNASA IV&V Facility, West Virginia IOS CubeSat Kit CubeSatKing Abdullah University (KAUST) Saudi ArabiaIOS CubeSat KitsCubeSats (2) Golden-iPod/Earth-to-Sky/spaceweather.com, Bishop, CAIOS CubeSat Kit CubeSat*Pakistan&#8217;s I CUBE-1 Islamabad IS&T**Pakistan&#8217;s I CUBE-1**CubeSat*Taiwan&#8217;s National Cheng Kung University TARO: 2-U CubeSat2-U CubeSatGLXP Team SYNERGY MOON TESLA Telescope 3-U TESLA Telescope 3-U CubeSatMorehead State University/Kentucky SpaceIOS TubeSat KitTubeSatInterAmerican University of Puerto Rico IOS TubeSat KitTubeSatUniversity of Sydney, Australia i-INSPIRETubeSat (2)Aslan Academy, Private LA High School STEM ProgramIOS TubeSat Kit TubeSatDr. Sandy Antunes sonifies the ionosphere Project Calliope (Space Music)TubeSatUniversidad de Puerto Rico/Marcelino Canino Canino MSIOS TubeSat (Micrometeoroid)TubeSatGLXP SYNERGY MOON Team Astronomska Udruga Vidulini Lunar Rover Comms QualifierTubeSatGLXP Part-Time Scientist /Wes Faler's Fluid and ReasonFRETS-1 ion engineTubeSat (2)Naval Postgraduate SchoolOrbital Communication NodesTubeSat (3)Defense Science and Technology Lab, United KingdomEarth ObservationTubeSatAustrian Arts Group mur.atMURSAT: Earth-as-Art ProjectTubeSatUnited States Military Academy, West PointIOS TubeSat KitsTubeSat (2)Brazilian Space Institute/Ubatuba Middle School IOS TubeSat KitsTubeSat (2)Colectivo Espacial MexicanoULISES I (Music Project) TubeSat (2)TriVector Services, Huntsville, Alabama, TRACSatTRACsat (Radiation and ACS)TubeSatDiverbo.es/Iniciativas en Idiomas, Madrid, SpainIOS TubeSat KitTubeSatNASA IV&V Facility West VirginiaIOS TubeSat KitsTubeSat (2)Galaxy Global, donated to NASA Educational Program IOS TubeSat Kit for NASA ED TubeSatInstitute of Advanced Media Arts and Sciences, JapanIOS TubeSats (Science Project)TubeSat (7)AKQA, Undisclosed Advertising Project, San Francisco IOS TubeSat KitTubeSatUniversidad de Chile, SantiagoIOS TubeSat KitsTubeSatUniversity of Sao Paulo, BrazilIOS TubeSat KitTubeSat (2)David Lawrence K-8 School, North Miami, Optimize-EduSatIOS TubeSat KitTubeSatRADG, Ohio---Undisclosed Advertising Project IOS TubeSat KitTubeSatJose Virgilio Braghetto Neto/OMNI LABS, BrazilIOS TubeSat KitTubeSat4-H/Ute Mountain Youth/Colorado State University OutreachIOS TubeSat KitTubeSatKEN KATO---Personal Satellite Project, Japan IOS TubeSat KitTubeSat


Interorbital Systems: Launch Manifest 2013​


----------



## M.harris

Keep posting very informative.


----------



## Cyberian

ICUBE-1 scheduled to be launched in November 2013.

Satellite on the Net: Launches 2013


----------



## Cyberian

Dr Khurram Khurshid






*ICUBE-1 - CubeSat with an Imaging Payload*

I am currently involved in ICUBE-1 project which is a small low earth orbiting satellite with an imaging payload.

ICUBE is the premier student satellite program of any educational institution/university in Pakistan. The first satellite of this program is named ICUBE-1. Successful launch of ICUBE-1 and establishing its communication link with the ground are the primary goals of this mission. The satellite has a passive attitude control system and will carry a CMOS camera for experimental purposes. The satellite is expected to be launched by the end of 2012. 

*Information Extraction from ancient document images using Word Spotting*

We have developed a word spotting method for scanned documents in order to find the word images that are similar to a query word, without assuming a correct segmentation of the words into characters. 

The connected components are first processed to transform a word pattern into a sequence of sub-patterns. Each sub-pattern is represented by a sequence of feature vectors. A modified Edit distance is proposed to perform a Segmentation-Driven string matching and to compute the SDE (Segmentation Driven Edit) distance between the words to be compared. The set of SDE operations is defined to obtain the word segmentations that are the most appropriate to evaluate their similarity. 

These operations are efficient to cope with broken and touching characters in words. The distortion of character shapes is handled by coupling the string matching process with local shape comparisons that are achieved by Dynamic Time Warping. 

The costs of the SDE operations are provided by the DTW distances. A sub-optimal version of the SDE string matching is also proposed to reduce the computation time, nevertheless it did not lead to a great decrease in performance. It is possible to enter a query by example or a textual query entered with the keyboard. Textual queries can be used to directly spot the word without the need to synthesize its image, as far as character prototype images are available.





Dr Khurram Khurshid


----------



## Cyberian

ICUBE-1 Satellite to be launched on an _Interorbital Systems&#8217; N5 Five-Module Small-Sat Launcher_.

SmallSat Launch Program - Synergy Moon: Geospatial Today (pdf file)


----------



## Cyberian

Cost details of PAKSAT-1 in (July 4, 2002)

Acquisition of PAKSAT-1 (August 6)​


----------



## Cyberian

Fails! University of Massachusetts at Lowell Pays $100,000 for Shipments to Pakistani Missile Entity
_Tuesday June 18, 2013_

The University of Massachusetts at Lowell has chosen to settle with BIS for neglecting to obtain the necessary licenses required by Section 744.11 and Supplement No.4 to Part 744 of the Regulations for export to the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (&#8220;SUPARCO&#8221, an organization that has been on the Entity List since November 1998, as it was &#8220;determined to be involved in nuclear or missile activities.&#8221; *In September 1, 2007, UML exported antennae and cables valued at $12,480 and designated as EAR99 to SUPARCO without an export license. UML again exported to SUPARCO without permission in October 6, 2007, this time transporting an atmospheric testing device valued at $191,870&#8212;also designated as EAR99.*

Based on these charges, and had UML chosen to fight them, they could have faced:

The maximum civil penalty of up to the greater of $250,000 per violation or twice the value of the transaction that is the basis of the violation
Denial of export privileges and/or
Exclusion from practice
Luckily for UML, BIS was merciful, due to UML&#8217;s timely response to the charges and desire to settle. However, even these considerations could not save UML from:

&#8226; A $100,000 fine
&#8226; A two year probationary period

Fails! University of Massachusetts at Lowell Pays $100,000 for Shipments to Pakistani Missile Entity « ECTI Blog


----------



## Cyberian

Implementation of Advance Encryption Standard algorithm on FPGA for the protection of Remote Sensing Satellite

_Muhammad Irshan khan
Assistant Manager SRDC-K1
SUPARCO, Pakistan_


----------



## Cyberian

Capacity Building in Space Technology Through Low Cost
Programme Initiatives

_By Mohammad Yousuf Khan
SUPARCO, Pakistan_


----------



## Mugwop

@SUPARCO 

Great thread!


----------



## Cyberian

*Pakistani Techie helps installing communication network for UAE satellite station*
Saturday May 25, 2013


By Farooq Baloch







Yahsat is the first ground communications satellite station in the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries. PHOTO: AFP/ FILE

KARACHI: The United Arab Emirates (UAE) joined the league of the world&#8217;s big players in satellite communications in April 2011 by launching its first satellite into orbit &#8211; now it has two. The satellites are managed from Yahsat Satellite Tracking Ground Station in the UAE. A veteran Pakistani IT expert, who assisted in network installation of this project, is now aiming for a skilled IT workforce for his homeland.

Built by Astrium of the United Kingdom &#8211; a wholly-owned subsidiary of European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company (EADS), a global leader in aerospace, defence and related services &#8211; Yahsat is the first ground communications satellite station in the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries.

Yahsat Satellite Ground Tracking Station is a flagship project of Texpo, a leading technology infrastructure provider based in Dubai. Texpo&#8217;s CEO Dr Sarfaraz Alam said, the company was responsible for cable networking installations. This involved sub-communications systems installation based on the requirements of its client Astirum UK Ltd.

Besides that, Texpo also won a tender for e-government in 2006 to evaluate 22 services of different government departments of Dubai, he said.

Born in Karachi, Alam belongs to a middle-class family with the aspiration for quality education to get the best life has to offer. After completing his schooling from Karachi, he moved to the United Kingdom for higher studies.

He founded Texpo in 2000 in the basement of his residence in London while he was a masters&#8217; student at Academy of Professional Studies College, an affiliate of Fredrick Taylor International University. In 2003, he completed his doctorate in information technology, along with business, majoring in Advance IT Infrastructure from Brunel University London. He was recently awarded CIO of the Year award by Teradata.

The company started as a software developer but soon realised that businesses were outsourcing their projects to companies in India and Pakistan because of their low costs, Alam said.

&#8220;We, therefore, decided to do something different and create a niche of our own,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I started building expertise in data centres and moved to Dubai in 2005 because it provided immense opportunity for our business and there weren&#8217;t many companies offering such services.&#8221;

Texpo has established itself as a leading IT solutions provider with a client base in the Middle East, Central and South Asia and North America, earning over $5 million in revenues annually. Texpo is also looking forward to strategic expansion into different regions.

&#8220;We have initiated our business plan to commence operations in Brazil, Canada, Sydney and neighbouring GCC countries,&#8221; Alam said.

Texpo has also extended its operations to Pakistan by opening a Karachi office three years ago &#8211; the reasons for which are not limited to commercial aspects only.

&#8220;I have come back to Pakistan for two reasons. I want to create 100,000 jobs in the ICT sector of the country during next five years and serve the country by developing highly skilled IT workforce,&#8221; Alam said.

Texpo is in the process of facilitating talent in IT through its project &#8216;Mentoring a talent&#8217;, which began last year to groom students who have the right IQ for IT. &#8220;Under this programme, we are giving scholarships to students from Karachi to Gilgit-Baltistan. We have already given 20 scholarships,&#8221; he said.

In the first stage, Texpo pays full university fee for those who qualify for its scholarship programme by passing their online exams. Once the students acquire degrees, they have to sit through another exam. Those who pass this exam are offered a paid internship in any of Texpo global offices for six months.

In the third stage, these students take another exam and those who are successful secure a permanent job placement in Texpo.

&#8220;This procedure is because I acknowledge the importance of students learning how to build different operating systems or platforms by hand rather than just through software.&#8221;

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=237978#ixzz2XN76QNh8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistan's Satellite Launch Schedule


*Already Launched*
01 - 16 July 1990 - BADR-1
02 - 10 December 2001 - BADR-B
03 - 20 December 2002 - PAKSAT-1
_(originally launched for Indonesia on 31 January 1996 and later leased to Pakistan for $30 million)_
04 - 12 August 2011 - PAKSAT-1R


*Pending Launch*
?? November 2013 - ICUBE-1


*Under-Development*
ICUBE-2
PRSS-1

_?__ PAKSAT-MM1_
_?__ PAKSAT-MM2_
_?__ PAKSAT-2_
_?__ PRSS-S1_
_?__ PRSS-O2_
_?__ PRSS-S2_
_?__ PRSS-O3_
_?__ PRSS-S3_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Please keep us posted on ICUBE 1


----------



## Cyberian

Asim Mughal





*Tell us a bit about Cassini project and its objectives.*

NASA/JPL's Cassini Project is a part of the deep space exploration project to explore our solar system. A series of spacecrafts have been launched for this purpose. Cassini's goal is to conduct a detailed study of planet Saturn, its rings, its magnetosphere, its icy satellites and Titan. Cassini spacecraft is carrying Huygens Probe, this contains scientific data analysis instruments. The Probe will be launched and reach the planet surface, collecting data as it descends.


*When did you join the project. *

I joined the project in early 90s.


*How you got involved in this project.*

I started working on a student satellite project SURF-SAT while in my senior year at Caltech. On graduation, I was offered a full-time position. Cassini project is one of the many project I work on.


*What exactly your role was in this project.*

I was part of the spacecraft telecommunication equipment team of engineers who design and build circuits and instruments used in primary and secondary communication link. 


*Tell us something about your childhood?*

I grew up in Karachi, was always interested in electronics and making science projects. Used to hear Radio Pakistan on my 'diode radio' which worked without batteries. Used to light up bulbs during load shedding using residual charge from iron rods dug deep in the ground. That kind of fun stuff.


*How many brothers and sisters are you?*

One elder brother, Atif, who is a mechanical engineer. One sister, Komal younger than me, biology student, then a younger brother who graduated MBA this year.


*How was your school education?*

I studied at Habib Public School, Karachi. Completed my O-Level (Cambridge) and went on to Aitchison College Lahore for HSC (equivalent to A-levels).


*Were you inspired by anyone in your family to decide on your carrier?* 

Certainly, my parents have been very supportive all along with my inclination. The toys and gifts I used to get were all geared towards experimentation and details on how things works. Modular kits which help put circuits together to books on science and astronomy.


*Tell us something about your father?*

My father Dr Mohammad Rafique Mughal,T.I., is an ex-Director General of Archaeology. A scholar in Indus Valley Civilization and currently a visiting scholar at Harvard University, Cambridge, MA, USA.


*Tell us about your family and children?*

I am married for almost seven years now. My wife is, Iraj, a psychologist, we have one five year old son, Ibtahaj.


*How was your education experience in the College and University in Pakistan?*

Extremely good, enjoyed it. I should mention, after Aitchison College, I took admission in Govt. College Lahore in double Math & Physics. Enjoyed worked on the Physics experiments.


*How did you manage on higher education  scholarship or on your own?*

Alhumdullilah, I was fortunate to receive full financial assistance from universities I attended. Otherwise, it would not have been possible for me to attend universities here. This included combination of grant, loan and work-study. Naturally, working on the campus jobs for students was the only source of income for personal expenses. I had to live very modestly to say the least.


*How was your experience as a Pakistani student in US?*

It was wonderful! I was very surprised to find hardly anyone knew where Pakistan was on world's map. I did my best to educate my friends and colleagues about Pakistan. I found everyone very friendly and accommodating.


*How did you move to Informative Technology?*

It came very naturally before I realized it. The research I was conducting required writing software programs for design and analysis of our circuits. This meant, we had to maintain the computing infrastructure which hosted the programs and analysis tools. I was taking care of those, laid down network, setup the design center and before I know I was responsible for IT for the design center.


*What are your achievement as a Pakistani in US?*

It is a difficult question for one to answer. Alhamdullilah, I can say I have been blessed with the following:
- Graduated from California Institute of Technology
[Just this month ranked No.1 university in United States by U.S. News & World Report]
- Successful completion of degrees in Physics & Electrical Engineering
- Research & development of SURF-SAT, a student satellite by JPL/NASA.
- My career at Jet Propulsion Laboratory which included working on several deep space missions, including CASSINI which has been recently featured.
- Network Systems & Security Group technical manager at NASA Ames Research center. Included administration of root name server of NASA, one of 9 servers in the world and primary computer security contact for NASA Science Internet.
- Founding of Pakistan News Service.


*How did you feel while working with NASA as a Pakistani?*

I think it was great and a good learning experience. NASA is certainly home to great minds and its contribution to American society and to the world is phenomenal. I wish Pakistan had a similar civilian space program.


*What is the Pakistani representation in the international IT field?*

There are definitely other Pakistanis in the field who have reached the top but percentage wise very few, only a handful.


*What projects are you working at present in Pakistan?*

Currently, looking at live internet broadcast (webcast) of TV and radio from Pakistan. Recently founded 'Pakistan Computer Emergency Response Team' (http://pakcert.com.pk) to provide timely information on computer security to IT companies & professionals in Pakistan. We are expanding it further. I am also managing off-shore software development projects in Pakistan.


*What are your future goals and Objectives?*

I will like to continue with my career in IT field and perhaps startup my own company in this field. Obviously, I will be looking at ways of taking my experience and utilizing it in Pakistan.


*When and why did you decide to start Pakistan News Service?*

Pakistan News Service was founded on August 14, 1991, arising out of need for providing news and information on Pakistan to students and professionals. Pakistan News Service was the first on-line media of Pakistan reaching all six continents across the globe. At the same time, 100% paperless operation and free of cost to the readers.


*How beneficial you can make Pakistan News Service to the Community?*

I will like to see Pakistan News Service continue as one of the major portals of information on Pakistan and bringing all of Pakistan to one's desktop. We have expanded to add discussion forum, featured links and section to feature Pakistanis highlighted in the media in their respective fields. Obviously, more community input and feedback the better. We are also adding more community feedback sections. It is a service and its resources are open for utilization free of cost. I invite everyone to come and join the virtual Pakistani community on the Internet.


*What suggestion you can give to groom Pakistani Youth in IT and can you develop an effective plan for their placement in local and foreign market?*

Certainly, I come across many opportunities which remain open because of unavailability of qualified IT professionals. I see an increasing demand in IT field as computers take on more roles in our daily lives. My suggestion is to start with Computer Science or related technical degree program. I will suggest look for initial jobs in fortune 500 companies to get familiar with wide diversity of IT field and then go on with specialization in the area of choice.


*Web Master Engr. Mughal, ContactPakistan.com and its team thanks you for your time and efforts to put this interview into reality. 

Engr Mughal,* Thank you for taking time out to conduct an interview. I appreciate it
very much. I am also very pleased to know your dedication and commitment on your
own time and energy in projecting Pakistan on the Internet. If I or my organization can be of any help, please do call on us.


Asim Raza - Pride of Pakistan -* ContactPakistan.com


----------



## Cyberian

SUPARCO's Dr Muhammad Riaz Suddle has announced that Pakistan will launch 2 satellites in 2016. SAMAA TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Cyberian

Counter terrorism, crime control: 'satellite technology widely beneficial for country'
_Thursday June 27, 2013_

Member Space Electronics Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) Dr Muhammad Riaz Suddle said on Wednesday that farmers or entrepreneurs can access the internet or telephone by using satellite technology and through satellite they know about the market price of their products. 

Muhammad Riaz was delivering a lecture on "Satellite Technology for Socio-economic development and security of a developing country like Pakistan organised by Pakistan Engineering Congress. Example of such program is the E-Choupal project in India and African regional centre for computing in Kenya, these projects allow farmers to access local internet for information about market prices and weather conditions using rural internet kiosk. 

He also said that disparity in quality education opportunities between the urban and rural areas of Pakistan can be overcome by using tele-education. Pakistan can use this technology in crop estimation, agriculture planning, pest detection and weather forecasting. Riaz said that satellite technology will be beneficial for Pakistan in counter terrorism and crime control, damage assessment and border security, search and rescue and maritime security. 

*Riaz said that Suparco's Space Vision 2040 has already been approved by the NCA. He said that currently around 4,000 trained Suparco scientists, engineers and technicians are deployed on its various projects.* Suparco has been pursuing an extensive HRD programme, which include DAE, BS, MS and PhD degree programmes as well as on-the-job trainings, both within and outside the country. 

Speaking on the occasion President PEC Engineer Riaz Ahmad Khan said that satellite technology today have become an integral part of global information, infrastructure, connecting people across the world and serving the communication needs of individuals, businesses and government. Khan said that latest generation of high powered communication satellites allows the use of smaller antennas there reducing the cost of ground equipment. These interventions help connecting people, improving health care service delivery and providing access to quality education. 

Counter terrorism, crime control: 'satellite technology widely beneficial for country' | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

When does Pakistan plan to have its first manned mission?

For Pakistani members here, do you think who is more advanced in the space program, Pakistan or Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> For Pakistani members here, do you think who is more advanced in the space program, Pakistan or Iran?



Advanced in what sense? capabilities? Attention and funding? Projects? intended purpose and use of the program ?(for my money it's clearly Iran)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Pakistan should spend the money on reducing poverty and improve its economy, rather than use it on fancy stuff like space technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shuntmaster said:


> Pakistan should spend the money on reducing poverty and improve its economy, rather than use it on fancy stuff like space technology.



With more poverty than sub saharan africa.. im sure india should take the advice seriously...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> With more poverty than sub saharan africa.. im sure india should take the advice seriously...



India also has bigger middle class and more millionaires than most countries of the world. 
Also, the percentage population of poor people in India is less than that of Pakistan and the numbers are falling at faster rate too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shuntmaster said:


> India also has* bigger middle class* and more millionaires than most countries of the world.
> Also, the* percentage population of poor people in India is less than that of Pakistan and the numbers are falling at faster rate too.*



Yeah i agree.. with "FACTS" ..


Now please stop trolling and derailing every thread... 


PS... we have a 75 million strong middle class thts abt 40% of our population... and you have over 400 million extremely poor people ... while ur definition of above poverty line is about 20 cents a day... so please... let this thread continue peacefully.. mr indian troll.


----------



## shuntmaster

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah i agree.. with "FACTS" ..
> 
> 
> Now please stop trolling and derailing every thread...
> 
> 
> PS... we have a 75 million strong middle class thts abt 40% of our population... and you have over 400 million extremely poor people ... while ur definition of above poverty line is about 20 cents a day... so please... let this thread continue peacefully.. mr indian troll.



I dont know where you pulled out the figure of 75million from..

300 million strong middle class
*The Indian middle class is 300 million *people with a *purchasing power of US families with $15,000-$35,000* in annual income






With one of the youngest populations in the world, India is ready to reap the demographic dividend of a large, young workforce over the next several decades.











GDP growth is projected at 6% and higher for the coming decades, making India the fastest-growing large economy in the world






Maybe you can give some similar facts and figures for Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shuntmaster said:


> I dont know where you pulled out the figure of 75million from..
> 
> 300 million strong middle class
> *The Indian middle class is 300 million *people with a *purchasing power of US families with $15,000-$35,000* in annual income
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one of the youngest populations in the world, India is ready to reap the demographic dividend of a large, young workforce over the next several decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GDP growth is projected at 6% and higher for the coming decades, making India the fastest-growing large economy in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can give some similar facts and figures for Pakistan...



Good for you sir... now please buzz off... 
@Aeronaut , @WebMaster , @nuclearpak


----------



## Cyberian

Above normal rainfall forecast for September
_Friday June 28, 2013_

*ISLAMABAD, June 27*: Sindh and Punjab are likely to receive more than normal monsoon rainfall in September, according to the Meteorological Department.

The department&#8217;s chairman, Arif Mehmood, said here on Thursday that less than normal rainfall was expected in July and slightly above normal during August.

Talking to reporters after a two-day conference held by the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) as part of preparedness and contingency planning for the season, he said the monsoon spell would begin in July and continue till the third week of September.

He said the possibility of extreme events, particularly hill ******** in Koh-i-Sulaiman range and riverine floods, could not be ruled out and more accurate forecasts would be issued three to five days prior to the development of a worrisome situation.

He said that Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur in Punjab, Naseerabad and Jaffarabad in Balochistan and the adjoining areas of Sindh might face problems as a result of hill ******** in the Sulaiman range.

Addressing a press conference earlier, NDMA Chairman Maj Gen Saeed Aleem said more than 50 districts across the country had been identified as &#8216;most vulnerable&#8217; to monsoon impact and a national contingency plan would be ready in a coupe of days.

He said the NDMA was building warehouses in all the vulnerable districts to ensure timely distribution of relief goods among those affected by floods. Warehouses would also be set up at other strategic locations.

The NDMA chief said the preparedness exercise for the season began in February. He said provincial contingency plans had already been prepared by the respective disaster management authorities.

*At the conference, Suparco, the national space agency, gave a presentation on the situation likely to be created due to melting of glaciers.*

The Federal Flood Commi-ssion apprised the participants of the status of the protection infrastructure damaged in the 2010 and 2011 floods. It said a lot of investment had been made in strengthening the infrastructure and it was hoped the situation would remain under control.

Above normal rainfall forecast for September - DAWN.COM


----------



## Cyberian

Primary focus on vulnerable districts stressed
_Friday, June 28, 2013_

A two-day national conference organised by the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) as part of its annual national preparedness and contingency planning exercise for monsoon season concluded here on Thursday.

The conference was a culmination of an exhaustive preparedness exercise initiated in February 2013 by NDMA whereby the provincial disaster management authority (PDMAs) led the preparation of contingency plans at district levels with primary focus on highly vulnerable districts and areas. The provincial PDMAs assimilated the district plans as well as the plans of the line departments into comprehensive provincial contingency plans.

The provincial and regional disaster management authorities including PDMAs Punjab, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan, Sindh, AJ&K , Gilgit-Baltistan , Fata and Islamabad Capital Territory presented their plans with all stakeholders during the first day of National Conference. The PDMAs while giving details of their plans containing information vulnerable areas and communities, roles and responsibilities of different responders, coordination mechanisms, possible scenarios and corresponding case loads, available relief stocks, their pre-positioning and efforts for further stock piling, gaps and challenges were also highlighted.

Earlier, the Pakistan Meteorological Department presented the weather forecast-outlook for monsoon season 2013. The forecasts suggested more or less 10% normal rainfall over the season and predicting below normal rainfall during July. Slightly above normal rainfall during August and expectations of more than normal rainfall during the month of September particularly in Punjab and Sindh.

However it did not rule out the possibility of extreme events particularly hill ******** in Koh-e-Sulaiman range. Moreover the possibility of flood in rivers can also not be ruled out as per PMD. *Suparco also gave presentation on the situation likely to be created due to melting of glaciers and heavy snowfalls received during winters earlier.*

The Federal Flood Commission apprised the participants on the state of repair-/maintenance, reconstruction of damaged flood protection infrastructure in the wake of floods 2010, 2011 and 2012. FFC informed that a lot of investment has been made in strengthening bathe flood protection infrastructure and gave satisfaction to the participants that despite excessive snow melt. The situation would remain under control. It also informed that the work on Preparation of National Flood Protection Plan-IV (2014-24) had been initiated through World Bank funded Water Sector Capacity Building & Advisory Services Project (WCAP).

At the end of the first day fruitful discussion was held and the stakeholders emphasized on filling the gaps and resolution of issues with enhanced coordination.

Primary focus on vulnerable districts stressed


----------



## Pioneerfirst

SUPARCO said:


> A Seminar On Application Of GIS Arranged By 477 ASGE
> _Thursday June 13, 2013_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A seminar on Application of GIS in Floods Management in Pakistan was arranged by 477 ASGE under the patronage of Engineers Directorate on 17 April 2013 at Engineers Officers Mess Rawalpindi. The occasion was graciously honored by Lt Gen Najib Ullah Khan HI(M) E-in-C as the chief guest and a total of one hundred guests formed part of the seminar. Learned experts from various national and provincial organizations and academic institutions constituted the speakers panel of the seminar.
> 
> Their parent outfits mainly including World Met Org (WMO) Asia-Region, Punjab Emergency Service (Rescue 1122) and Emergency Services Academy, *Space Applications Research Complex Islamabad (SPARC-SUPARCO)*, Pakistan Met Department (PMD), Water Resources Division of National Engineering Svc Pakistan (NESPAK), National University of Science and Technology (NUST) and 477 Army Survey Group Engineers and MUSHKO ELCTRONICS PVT LTD. The proceedings were smooth and the house benefited a lot from the rich experience and in-depth knowledge of the speakers.
> 
> Mushko Electronics (Pvt) Ltd. placed a stall were it displayed all the latest equipment and software in field of GIS and Surveying.
> 
> Mushko Electronics (Pvt.) Ltd.



Untill & unless we do not remove uniformed people from SUPARCO there is little hope,

Doctors & Experts of the fields being monitored & controled by Bachelor of Sciences/war studies people


----------



## Cyberian

Satellite Ground Station​


----------



## Cyberian

Satellite Based Crop Monitoring System in Pakistan
_Wednesday June 12, 2013_






Pakistan is a country of diverse agro-climatic regions. The climate is predominantly arid to semi arid. The mighty Indus and its tributaries have facilitated the establishment of a network of dams, barrages and a profuse delivery system of water supplies. Pakistan&#8217;s agriculture is predominantly converged in the Indus basin.

In 2005 erstwhile Ministry of Food and Agriculture (MINFA) opted to invest in advanced technologies for gathering spatial information on agriculture/ crops sector. For this purpose, MINFA invited SUPARCO, the National Space Agency of Pakistan, to develop crop area algorithms and crop yield models, based on the application of satellite remote sensing, GIS technology, crop agronomy and agro-meteorology.

*Worldwide Satellite based crop Monitoring Systems *

A number of countries and organizations, worldwide are currently involved in monitoring crops, using satellite technology and allied systems. The most important of these include Food and Agriculture organization of the United Nations, European Union, USA, China, and a number of others. Description of these programs is as follows.

*FAO: Global Information and Early warning System (GIEWS), *

GIEWS provides up to dated information on the food security situation of developing countries. It furnishes country specific information on current agricultural season and the harvest prospects for main staple food crops and livestock situation. In addition, the system provides estimates and forecasts of cereal production and imports together with food price and policy developments. The briefs are updated no less than four times per year.

*MARS, European Union (EU)*

The EU is running a program titled Monitoring Agriculture Resource System (MARS) at Joint Research Center (JRC), Milan Italy. The basic purpose of this program is to provide timely information pertaining to crop yield forecasting system.

*USA: Crop Explorer; Foreign Agricultural Service (FAS), USDA *

The Crop Explorer web portal features near-real-time global crop condition information based on satellite imagery and weather data. Thematic maps of major crop growing regions are updated every 10 days to depict the latest statistics pertaining to vegetative vigor, precipitation and temperature, and soil moisture. Time-series charts depict current and historical growing season data for specific agro-meteorological zones.

*China Crop Watch System (CCWS)* 

The China Crop Watch System (CCWS) was developed by the Institute of Remote Sensing Application (IRSA) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in 1998. CCWS covers entire China and 46 major grain-growing countries of the world. The System monitors the condition of the growing crop, crop production, drought, crop plantation structure and cropping index.

*Pakistan: Satellite based Crop Monitoring System (Pak-SCMS) 

SUPARCO in collaboration with erstwhile MINFA, started developing a satellite based crop Monitoring system during 2005 to provide fast track and accurate information on crops and also cover any catastrophic situations.

Agricultural mask of Pakistan was developed based on high resolution data acquired during peak growth seasons of February for Rabi crops and September for Kharif crops. SUPARCO carries out wall to wall coverage of the agriculture area of the country using remote sensing data. This data is utilized to monitor various crops across the seasons. SUPARCO also has developed a regional crop calendars for sowing and harvesting of crops to be used for acquisition of satellite data during Rabi and Kharif seasons. Field surveys are also organized to collect spectral signatures of crops and land surface features.

In addition to satellite imaging program, SUPARCO has developed an area frame system for Pakistan, based on satellite image acquisition. This was done through Stratification of land-cover area. The decadal NDVI (Normalized Difference Vegetation Index) was used to stratify the land-cover features at maximum peak vegetation stages in the last decade of February for Rabi crops and second decade of September for kharif crops.

The crop yield models are based on the concept of harmonization and integration of historical data of crops, weather systems, fertilizers and satellite vegetation information, with corresponding data of these variables during the year under study.

Now that MINFA has been devolved and the subject is being handled by the provincial Governments, SUPARCO continuous to interact with all the concerned departments in the provinces ensuring extending remote sensing & GIS tools for better agriculture planning & monitoring in Pakistan.*

*Conclusion*

The satellite remote sensing and GIS technology has helped to overcome the limitations of manual system. This technique has been useful to supply temporal and synoptic data of high quality in advance of crop harvests. This has also helped to monitor natural calamities as floods and drought. A monthly web based crop forecasting service(http://www.suparco.gov.pk/pages/pak.scms.asp) has been started to provide country wide authenticated and scientific information on crops. The planners, policy makers, public, private sector and other end users have greatly benefitted from this service).

(Source &#8211; http://www.suparco.gov.pk/downloadables/12-Satellite-based-Montoring-of-Agriculture.pdf)


www.ieassa.org/en/satellite-based-crop-monitoring-system-in-pakistan/


----------



## Cyberian

An interview with Chairman SUPARCO
Major General Ahmed Bilal (2011)


----------



## Cyberian

Event: '"An Overview Of
Satellite Communications On The Move (COTM) Systems
And Its Developement At SUPARCO"'


*Date*: Monday, July 01, 2013
*Time*: 10:30 am
*Duration*: 1 Day
*Venue*: WARAS Centre
(Universiti Tun Hussein Onn Malaysia)

*Contact Info*: Abdul Hamid Bin Hj Sabran Makmal Komunikasi Radio & Rekabentuk Antena (RACAD) Jabatan Kejuruteraan Komunikasi Fakulti Kejuruteraan Elektrik dan Elektronik UTHM Johor

*Tel no*: 07-4538337
*Link*: WARAS UTHM​


----------



## Foo_Fighter

This is good news for Pakistan as space research/capability is inevitable for every nation to be in the future. Money does not matter, money only means pace of moving... however to be in the game is more important. You never know when Pakistan will get economically stronger. They can pump more money into this when they are doing well economically. Good going Pakistan... I think it's even better news than the 9 Billion Barrels oil found in Pakistan... though people might differ from me. It will also keep ISRO on toes which is already very competent and will find no room for complacency. 



shuntmaster said:


> Pakistan should spend the money on reducing poverty and improve its economy, rather than use it on fancy stuff like space technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

DEFENDING WORLD SECURITY

*"EAGLE VISION&#8221; STATIONS*
Deployable multi-satellite receiving systems
for earth observation


_Since 1993, Cassidian has developped a strong experience *worldwide* in fixed and deployable receiving stations._


CASSIDIAN
An EADS Company​


----------



## Cyberian

Federal Budget
Estimates of Foreign Assistance (2013-2014)


*I. Development Aid
A. Plan Resources
1. Project Aid*
Loans For Federal Projects​

*Lending Country/ Agency**Project**Budget Estimate 2012-13 (Rs. Millions)**Revised Estimate 2012-13 (Rs. Millions)**Budget Estimate 2013-14 (Rs. Millions)*ChinaPak-Com. I.R. Ground Control System (SUPARCO)0.000177.3100.000ChinaPakistan Remote Sensing Satellite 
(SUPARCO)0.0000.000505.341

Federal Budget: Estimates of Foreign Assistance (2013-2014) _(Page 6)_​


----------



## Cyberian

PRCL Clinches deal for US Dollars 190 Million PAKSAT-1R Satellite of SUPARCO

Pakistan Reinsurance Company Limited (PRCL) clinches the just insuring of the first ever national communication Satellite of the country PAKSAT-1R with NICL and SUPARCO.

It may be mentioned here that PAKSAT-1R Satellite is a joint communication project of US Dollars 200 Million with a life span of 15 years in space.

The Satellite was initially launched from Xi Chang Satellite Launch Centre of China at 21:15 (PST) on 11 Aug, 2011. At that time, the insurance was handled and dealt with the support of the Chinese market and was placed at a rate of about 14.1% due to having its central contract with CGWIC. 

Consequently, after the successful launch, the control was handed over to SUPARCO with two main ground control stations in Pakistan; main station is located at Lahore and backup station at Karachi. Again these two stations are interlinked through optic fibre and satellite links with a ground station in Beijing, which is monitoring the real time communication of satellite operations and control related data.

This year as the control has been shifted to SUPARCO and accordingly, the insurance needs are proceeded through NICL/PRCL, which after intensive deliberations in the international market, has succeeded to clinch the risk at a very competitive and economic rate of 1.260081% with the agreed value of USD 190 Million which, is by itself, a new record for the space industry and would be used as a benchmark for all other future satellites to be insured. 

As PRCL is the sole reinsurer company in Pakistan, it succeeded through transparent codal formalities to get the Pak-China PAKSAT-1R joint Satellite project insured through Marsh Reinsurance Company effective 11th August, 2012. 

In order to promote aerospace science, PRCL has decided to promote space insurance and now has an independent *&#8220;Aviation and Aerospace Department&#8221;* in its fold.

Pakistan Reinsurance Company Limited - PRCL Clinches deal for US Dollars 190 Million PAKSAT-1R Satellite of SUPARCO


----------



## Cyberian

Rs45m for monitoring of crops thru satellite tech
_Wednesday June 29, 2013_

*ISLAMABAD*: Rs 45m will be spent in f2013-14 for monitoring of crops through satellite technology. According to Finance Ministry sources, during 2013-14, besides acquisition and processing of satellite data for area and production estimates of crops, surveys for field verification of satellite image data will also be carried out. Second phase of this project was launched in 2009 to monitor the crops through satellite technology. In the outgoing fiscal year, around Rs 74m were utilized against the cost of Rs. 165.7m for this project.

Besides releasing crops statistics, Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is also issuing a monthly web-based crop forecasting bulletin covering all major developments and issues related to agriculture and allied disciplines.

It also monitored 2012 floods with special reference to agriculture damages through satellite remote sensing and GIS technology.

Rs45m for monitoring of crops thru satellite tech


----------



## Cyberian

Zed's Astronomical Observatory

Umair Asim​


----------



## cchettry

Not in this decade i guess, Pakistan is really not keen on developing lauch vehicles....!!


----------



## Karl

A dramatic shortfall in funding and spending cuts has resulted in various space and satellite programs falling behind schedule. ICUBE1 was meant to be launched in April with the Turkish cubesat Turksat-3usat and a few other cubesats from other countries but eventually didn't. No new timeframe has been given for a launch. From the student projects below it seems likely that Pakistan will attempt to launch this satellite indigenously.

The PRSS has been pushed back to 2015/16 (probably 2016) accoring to the Suparco website. It is being procurred from China.

'The satellite is envisaged to be designed, developed and launched in a low Earth orbit by 2015/16, through cooperation/ collaboration with reputed international satellite manufacturers.'

Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1)

New information on Susat-1 and the SLV can be gleamed from the Student Projects part of the Suparco website. Expect a launch after PRSS in 2016.

SUPARCO-Universities Interaction (Student Projects)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zilahumafazal

really nice


----------



## Gentelman

trident2010 said:


> Thats true. I don't think India discuss the issues which he considers as internal matter. So better to look for other options such as space for cooperation.



I dont consider replying to such a person who has zero knowledge about words disputed geographical issues


----------



## fahad196

i love pakistan becouse pakistan is very heavy country


----------



## RAMPAGE

fahad196 said:


> i love pakistan becouse pakistan is very heavy country


kitnay kilo ki thi ?


----------



## Echo_419

fahad196 said:


> i love pakistan becouse pakistan is very heavy country



Heavy country 
Bhai Country hai ya kya


----------



## Cyberian

KWSB sends SOS to SUPARCO, PCSIR to save Keenjhar
_Saturday, July 06, 2013

By Amar Guriro_

*KARACHI*: At last the authorities of Karachi Water and Sewerage Board (KWSB) have taken the contamination in Keenjhar Lake seriously and contacted Pakistan Council of Scientific and Industrial Research (PCSIR), Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and NED Engineering University to formulate measures for securing the citizens of Karachi from contaminated supply from Keenjhar Lake.

The lake located in Thatta, a wildlife game sanctuary and protected under Ramsar Convention, an international treaty to protect wetlands, is the major source of drinking water for Karachi. It is highly polluted due to industrial effluent from Kotri and Nooriabad. According to an official KWSB record, Karachi takes 70 percent of its total requirement from Keenjhar Lake. 

The contamination level in Keenjhar is significant, however, it further increases due to outdated pipelines, absence of proper purification and mixing of urban sewerage, for which the KWSB always blame others. 

In a meeting with SUPARCO, PCSIR and NED University officials, on Friday, MD Misbahuddin Farid said that that the supply from Keenjhar is contaminated due to industrial and residential waste. The industries in Kotri and Nooriabad are dumping untreated waste in the lake. Water Board taking the initiative has highlighted this issue on every channel, including Departments of Environment and Irrigation, SITE Limited, Commissioner Hyderabad, he told the meeting. 

Farid said that the board also arranged media visit to the contamination sites, so the issue can be highlighted, but it was to no avail, as only temporary measures were taken.

According to him, if the situation was not addressed, the supply would become unfit for drinking and irrigation both within a few years.

Contamination would increase during the upcoming monsoon season and we can only point out the problem since different departments are responsible for supply to Keenjhar, we understand our responsibilities and have held more than 50 meetings with documentary evidence. Important decisions were taken during these meetings but to no avail, said Farid. He also announced that KWSB will form an independent forum to look after the matter at Keenjhar Lake. 

During the meeting delivering lengthy presentations, KWSB officials including MD Farid, Ayub Shaikh and KMCs Dr Aslam Pervaiz held contamination at Keenjhar Lake responsible for the cases of the Naegleria.

Divisional Head SUPARCO Dr Mohammad Mansha said that Naegleria has attracted more coverage, when industrial waste entering supply is a bigger problem. Formulation of focal forum is a vital need of the hour, which would monitor the supply. SUPARCO has already completed a study in this regard, he said.

Dr Imran Khuwaja of NED said that strong inter-departmental teamwork is required and with the formulation of the forum, problems would be solved. Stakeholders must be invited to seminars, where the issue is highlighted.

Stating that the space and research programme would provide technical assistance in this regard, Dr Abdul Basit Khan of SUPARCO stated that a presentation would be formulated to identify all problems.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

NDMA organises training workshop on risk assessment
_Saturday, July 13, 2013_

*ISLAMABAD*: The National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) on Friday organised a series of trainings for members of the National Working Group (NWG) on vulnerability and risk assessment. 

The workshop has been organised in coordination with the World Bank. The lectures have been delivered by experts of the World Bank. The focus was on probabilistic flood and seismic hazards and exposure modelling. These trainings were part of the World Bank&#8217;s technical assistance to the NDMA and National Working Group on vulnerability and risk assessments. 

The participants of the training course belong to various government departments and agencies, including the NDMA, PDMAs, Geological Survey of Pakistan, SUPARCO, Pakistan Meteorological Department, Earthquake Reconstruction and Rehabilitation Authority (ERRA), NESPAK, etc.

NDMA Chairman Maj Gen Muhammad Saeed Aleem said, &#8220;Such capacity building activities foster a healthy exchange of knowledge between international and Pakistani experts and will lead towards mainstreaming DRR through informed planning and decision making.&#8221; 

World Bank&#8217;s Country Coordinator on Disaster Risk Management Haris Khan said, &#8220;The bank is supporting the priorities of Pakistani government in the DRM sector, particularly on moving from a response-based system to a more pro-active and holistic approach towards DRM.&#8221;

&#8220;The bank is bringing its global experience and technical expertise to address the DRM issues in Pakistan and is already helping the government in understanding the physical and fiscal risks posed by natural disasters,&#8221; Khan added. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Cyberian

SUPARCO contributes to 2013 National Monsoon Contingency Planning
_Thursday July 25, 2013_






_Snow cover extent around Indus Basin on 2 January 2013 monitored using MODIS data._

*UN-SPIDER's Regional Support Office in Pakistan* - the Pakistan space and upper atmosphere research commission (SUPARCO) - participated in the annual national conference on monsoon preparedness and contingency plan for the year 2013 organized by the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) on 26th and 27th June 2013. The focus of the conference was to provide an opportunity to Government Departments, UN agencies and various stakeholders to share their level of preparedness and respective contingency plans for the upcoming monsoon season 2013.

SUPARCO gave a presentation on the situation likely to be created due to melting of glaciers and heavy snowfall received during winters earlier. The experts explained the assessment of the snow cover and expected river run-off in the Indus Basin. This study focuses on the assessment of the snow cover dynamics on a monthly basis from 2008-2013. MODIS (On-board TERRA Satellite) imagery of 250m spatial resolution was processed for snow cover extraction. The snow cover was calculated for the whole Indus River basin which includes both eastern as well as western tributaries.

The trend in the snow covered area was calculated including monthly snow cover averages. It was emphasized by SUPARCO that the snow cover in 2013 is 17% higher as compared to previous years (2008-2012) and if the thermal conditions and temperature remains above average then there would be higher runoff contribution due to snowmelt as compared to the years 2008-2012.

SUPARCO contributes to 2013 National Monsoon Contingency Planning | UN-SPIDER Knowledge Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistan: SUPARCO hosts COSPAS-SARSAT Search and Rescue Exercises
_Wednesday July 31 2013_






Two Search and Rescue (SAR) exercises and a basic SAR training course were hosted by the Pakistan Rescue Coordinate Centre (PARCC). PARCC is a part of the satellite ground segment of the COSPAS-SARSAT programme of SUPARCO (UN-SPIDER's Regional Support Office in Pakistan) and installed at Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA), which is responsible for all matters of aircraft in Pakistan. COSPAS-SARSAT is an international humanitarian satellite-based search and rescue program. The programme provides accurate, timely and reliable global distress alert and location data free of charge and on a non-discriminatory basis to help Search and Rescue (SAR) authorities assist persons in distress. It utilizes satellites and ground facilities to detect and locate ships, aircrafts and land mobiles in distress, all of which have a direct impact on the probability of survival.

The Pakistan ground segment consists of the Mission Control Center (PAMCC) and Local User Terminal (PALUT). It is operational on a 24/7/365 basis and located at the SUPARCO Headquarters in Karachi. The PAMCC is connected to the Rescue Coordinate Centers (RCCs) installed at PCAA for Aircrafts and Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (MSA) for ships.

On 7th Mar 2013 and 30th Apr 2013, 37 Officials from different organizations participated in an exercise. The aim of the exercise was to provide a learning experience in the field of SAR operations, to test and improve operational plans, liaison and coordination skills, in the light of International Civil Aviation Organization regulations and standards.

Under COSPAS-SARSAT, a basic SAR training course of two weeks was organized by PARCC installed at Civil Aviation Authority from 8 to 19 July 2013. Around 20 Officials participated in the course from different organizations to enhance SAR capabilities, Matrix of Pakistan terms of training exercise, coordination, relationship between stakeholders and to enhance the SAR Program for Pakistan.

Pakistan: SUPARCO hosts COSPAS-SARSAT Search and Rescue Exercises | UN-SPIDER Knowledge Portal


----------



## xyxmt

shuntmaster said:


> Pakistan should spend the money on reducing poverty and improve its economy, rather than use it on fancy stuff like space technology.



India need to do that more than Pakistan, India's poverty data effect the world averages

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

SUPARCO'S presentation on Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite
_PRESS RELEASE: PR No. 85
Islamabad, Thursday August 15, 2013_

Chairman SUPARCO, Major General Ahmad Bilal briefed Minister of Science & Technology, Mr. Zahid Hamid & Minister of State for Information Technology, Ms. Anusha Rehman at a meeting here on Thursday, giving details of the road map for space technology development & utilization of space technology applications

The meeting observed that space technology application these days acts as a catalyst in socio-economic development in all the countries. The utility of space technology applications in sectors of Agriculture, Hydrology Land Management Tele-Education & Tele-Medicine etc were discussed at length, so as to work out the implementation methodology at the national level.

The aspect of e-government also came under discussion and it was decided that all existing expertise within the country be utilized to modernize the management methodology using e-government on priority, by the fastest possible means.

It was also decided that geo spatial & hydrographic information along with positioning system technology available through Global Navigation Satellites should be effectively utilized to support management at Federal, Provincial, District & Tehsil levels & should form an important part of e-government system.

The Minister of Science & Technology also directed SUPARCO to acquire capabilities for indigenous satellite development & its launching into space. The Minister assured full support from the government for the development of SUPARCO project. The meting was attended by senior officers and scientists of the Ministry and SUPARCO.

Press Information Department (Government of Pakistan)


----------



## Cyberian

Govt to strengthen scientific research bodies: Zahid
_Thursday August 15, 2013

While briefing the Minister&#8218; Chairman SUPARCO says organization is working for developing indigenous capabilities in space technology._







Minister for Science and Technology Zahid Hamid says the government will fully cooperate with research and development organizations and take all necessary measures for the promotion of science and technology in the country.

He stated this during his visit to Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission in Islamabad on Thursday.

While briefing the Minister&#8218; Chairman SUPARCO Ahmad Bilal said the organization is working for developing indigenous capabilities in space technology and promoting space applications for socio-economic uplift of the country.

SUPARCO is also using Satellite Remote Sensing data and Geographic Information System technology for surveying natural resources&#8218; mapping and environmental monitoring.

Radio Pakistan: Govt to strengthen scientific research bodies: Zahid


----------



## Cyberian

BUITEMS Annual Report 2012
_Wednesday August 21, 2013_

*QUETTA*: Balochistan University of Information Technology, Engineering and Management Sciences BUITEMS has secured the fourth position in the field of computer science and IT. With the assistance of JICA, a project has been initiated to upgrade and improve the departmental laboratories of the university. JICA will provide sophisticated devices which will surely provide opportunity to the students to be fully trained to confront the challenges of the future in practical life.

This was stated by Vice Chancellor BUTEMS Eng. Ahmed Farooq Bazai while launching Annual Report 2012 at a press Conference here Wednesday.

In order to professionally train the officers and private employees, BUTEMS in mutual coordination with National Institute of Management Sciences of Pakistan has initiated the BUTEMS Executive Education Centre.

He said the prime objective of the newly introduced courses is to inculcate professional attitude and to abide by the code of conduct. Furthermore BUTEMS administration is continuously working to elevate the education standard of the province in general and of university in particular in this regard approximately eight PhD scholars have completed their degrees and joined the university which will certainly help the new students in research methodology, he added.

VC said the management committee of BUTEMS does not believe in resting on laurels rather than achieving new horizons of success and going some extra miles in the path of success and in this regard the BUTEMS has seriously initiated BUTEMS Endowment Fund to financially privilege those deserving students who could not afford educational fees and other expenses, almost 2100 students are enjoying financial assistance so that they may not feel any hurdles in achieving education and fully concentrate on their education and in this regard not only the Balochistan government but also the Higher Education Commission are requested to assist the university so that the financial assistance of deserving students may be implemented in letter and in sprit. Furthermore *the university has established PCSIR and SUPARCO labs, he added.*

BUITEMS Annual Report 2012 | Pakistan Press International


----------



## Cyberian

Moot on aerospace science and engineering starts
_Thursday, August 22, 2013

Afshan S. Khan_

*Islamabad*: The three-day 3rd International Conference on Aerospace Science and Engineering Islamabad (ICASE) commenced here on Wednesday at Institute of Space Technology. The conference was organised in collaboration with Higher Education Commission (HEC).

Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Pakistan, Chairman Maj Gen Ahmed Bilal HI, HI (M) was the chief guest, while Dr Muddassar Farooq, Dean, Institute of Space Technology, was also present on the occasion.

Secretary ICASE 2013 Dr Tayyab said that the delegates have come from different parts of world (from Malaysia to Canada) and from distant parts of Pakistan (all the way from Peshawar to Karachi, and also from Quetta and Lahore) to share their vision and knowledge in the conference. They will be presenting their latest research and technical findings related to aerospace science and engineering. IST took an initiative in 2009 to organise the first International Conference on Aerospace Science and Engineering.

Four topics were identified for the conference including aerodynamics, CFD, aerospace propulsion, structures, dynamics and control systems, space communication, telemetry, tele-command and monitoring systems, design and development of materials for aerospace applications, remote sensing, GIS and related space technology.

ICASE is a biennial event which provides an international platform to the scientific and engineering community to remain abreast of the recent developments in high performance aerospace materials, space communication techniques, and design and construction of space system and structures. Another aim is to establish dialogues leading to long lasting, healthy and technical cooperation among the scientists and engineers of the developing and developed countries.

He said that this year in ICASE-2013, 268 papers were received. While 117 papers have been arranged in 17 Orals sessions including a plenary session, while 151 papers have been organised in a poster session. Eminent scientists, engineers & technologists from eight different countries are going to present their research work. Due to overwhelming response, continuously parallel sessions for oral presentations will run continuously during the three days of the conference. There will be 37 keynote lectures and 80 contributory in oral sessions to be presented by the authors. The proceedings of the conference will be published after referring the papers by the International Scientific Committee comprising of scholars from ten different countries. In addition to oral talks and poster competition, other features of the conference are tutorials, panel discussions and short-courses. As many as 8 tutorial and 5 panel discussions will be held during the conference. Moreover, 6 short courses will be conducted immediately after the conference. More than a dozen industries and research institutes of repute have displayed their products in the exhibition. Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) has taken ICASE-2013 under his umbrella. It is a great achievement and recognition of ICASE at an international platform.

The secretary conference also thanked the sponsors Higher Education Commission of Pakistan (HEC) and ICT R&D Fund. HEC has sponsored all the three conferences in 2009, 2001 and this year in 2013. He also thanked Islamic Development Bank (IDB), Jeddah, for sponsoring the ICASE for the first time.

While speaking at the Third International Conference on Aerospace Science and Engineering Vice Chancellor, Institute of Space Technology, Islamabad, Engr. Imran Rahman, SI (M), PoP welcomed all the delegates who have come from Pakistan and abroad. He was grateful to the chief guest Maj Gen Ahmed Bilal, who graced the conference.

*The vice chancellor said that with the grace of God, we initiated our PICO satellite project a couple of years back, which is an ideal project for students to design and test satellite subsystems. The first of the cubesats &#8216;ICUBE-1&#8217; has passed all the qualification tests and is waiting for integration for expected launch in the last quarter of 2013. While ICUBE-1 is awaiting launch, IST has embarked on planning larger 2U Cubesat &#8216;ICUBE-2&#8217; with larger payload capacity and advanced attitude control system for more sophisticated applications. It will indeed open up a large vista of experiments and research that could be conducted in space, by all the students, scientists and engineers of our universities and R & D organisations.

IST is also actively participating in the progress of Asia Pacific Space Cooperation Organisation (APSCO). We have been selected as a lead university for APSCO Sat-6, which is a Low Earth Orbit (LEO) Remote Sensing Satellite with Inter Satellite Links capability. The initial feasibility study of the project has been completed and project approval is awaited. IST will invite other Pakistani universities and sister organizations to participate in this prestigious satellite project.

IST will also be working with China on Beihang University&#8217;s three satellite constellation in the Low Earth Orbit aimed at accurate Space Environment Measurement and Research.* Through this conference we would bring together Academia, R and D organizations, and both Public and Private industries to focus on the current and future developments, scientific breakthroughs and challenges in Aerospace science and Engineering, including Aerodynamics, propulsion, structures, control systems, Space-craft engineering, communication, Remote Sensing and Geographical information science (GIS), and Materials for aerospace applications.

Chief guest Maj Gen Ahmed Bilal HI, HI (M), while speaking on the occasion said that he has glanced through the research papers and he was delighted to see the top quality of research papers being presented. &#8220;Science and technology is an evolving subject but it has really picked up in the last few decades. Its evolving is so fast paced that sometimes it&#8217;s difficult to keep pace with it. It&#8217;s the university where ideas are nurtured and then transformed into reality. It&#8217;s a place where ideas and science meets. We need to create an environment around us and we have to evolve ways and means so that science and technology serves mankind. Such conferences pave the way for the ideas transferred into workable products first in labs and then to the industry for the betterment of the country. Space technology has bridged the distances and has enabled the people to see the world from a different environment. Pakistan is a country where we have tremendous potential that is untapped. We only need to exploit our resources and think out of box,&#8221; he said.

Later a souvenir was presented to the chief guest by the Vice Chancellor IST.

Vice Chancellor IST stressed that R&D, Space Science and Engineering has spearheaded by NASA and the likes have been a single major contributory factor for the advancement of all technologies and even in the medical science. This would not have been possible without a clear cut visionary plan and ample resources and funds provided by their governments. He stressed that our government needs to understand that, especially if we want our motherland to be counted amongst technologically advanced countries.

Moot on aerospace science and engineering starts - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Cyberian

Spatial Decision Support Systems
_Friday August 23, 2013_

Time and Duration
*Registration Deadline*: Wed, 25/09/2013
*Venue City*: Karachi

Basic Information
*Date*: 25/11/2013 - 29/11/2013
*Venue*: National Centre for Remote Sensing and Geo-Informatics (NCRG) SUPARCO Headquarters,
*Venue Country*: Pakistan
*Event Organisers*: 
SUPARCO - Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission
*More Information Link*: 
SUPARCO
*Language of event*: English

Training Details
*Is a certificate Issued?*: 
No certificate issued or not known
*Training Requirements*: 
Basic knowledge in GIS and some experience in basic GIS software
*Training Tution*: 
250.00 USD

*Objectives*
Spatial Decision Support System (SDSS) is a computer information system which can help users flexibly generate decisions to spatial problems and choose the best solution for themselves with the spatial data, application models, software tools and expert knowledge, etc. Therefore, SDSS are systems that focus on decisions involving the spatial problems. SDSS typically uses a variety of spatial and non-spatial information, like data on land use, transportation, water management, demographics, agriculture, climate, epidemiology, resource management or employment. The objective of this course is to provide knowledge of SDSS to individuals and professionals particularly the policy and decision makers who want to enhance their skills in this growing field.

Contents of Course
&#8226; Development of Scenario
&#8226; Decision making Process
&#8226; Decision Support Systems
&#8226; Multi-criteria Decision Making
&#8226; Group Decision Making and its support
&#8226; Conflict Management
&#8226; Spatial Data Analysis
&#8226; Case Study

Spatial Decision Support Systems | UN-SPIDER Knowledge Portal


----------



## Cyberian

Digital Image Processing using ERDAS Imagine
_Friday August 23, 2013_

Time and Duration
*Registration Deadline*: Wed, 20/11/2013
*Venue City*: Karachi

Basic Information
*Date:* 20/01/2014 - 24/01/2014
*Venue*: National Centre for Remote Sensing and Geo-Informatics (NCRG) SUPARCO Headquarters
*Venue Country*: Pakistan
*Event Organisers*: 
SUPARCO - Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission
*More Information Link*: 
SUPARCO
*Language of event*: English

Training Details
*Is a certificate Issued?*: 
No certificate issued or not known
*Training Requirements*: 
Basic understanding of remote sensing and some computer experience
*Training Tution*: 
250.00 USD
*Additional Information*: 
Assessment
Oral or written examination

*Objectives*
The course is aimed at providing basic concepts of image processing and extensive hands-on-experience of working on ERDAS IMAGINE software. A variety of image processing functions available in the ERDAS IMAGINE software will be covered, including (but not limited to) data extraction, image enhancement, data merging and mosiacing, classification, map composition, geo-coding and vector data handling as well as 3D tools such as Virtual GIS.

Contents of Course
&#8226; ERDAS Core Modules
&#8226; ERDAS Tools and Menus
&#8226; Raster/vector data layers
&#8226; Image Enhancement techniques
&#8226; Image classification
&#8226; Map composition
&#8226; 3D tools

Digital Image Processing using ERDAS Imagine | UN-SPIDER Knowledge Portal


----------



## Cyberian

Advanced Training in Remote Sensing and GIS
_Friday August 23, 2013_

Time and Duration
*Registration Deadline*: Fri, 14/02/2014
*Venue City*: Karachi

Basic Information
*Date*: 14/04/2014 - 25/04/2014
*Venue*: National Centre for Remote Sensing and Geo-Informatics (NCRG) SUPARCO Headquarters
*Venue Country*: Pakistan
*Event Organisers*: 
SUPARCO - Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission
*More Information Link*: 
SUPARCO
*Language of event*: English

Training Details
*Is a certificate Issued?*: 
No certificate issued or not known
*Training Requirements*: 
Basic understanding of Remote Sensing with some programming skills
*Training Tution*: 
450.00 USD
*Tuition Remarks*: 
PKR 25,000 (US $ 450 for foreign participants)
*Additional Information*: 
Assessment
Oral or written examination

*Objectives*
The course is aimed to provide concepts and knowledge on the advanced techniques being used in GIS development and applications. It will also cover topics relating to operationalization of Remote sensing and GIS in different discipline areas.

Contents of Course
&#8226; New developments in Satellite Remote Sensing and GIS
&#8226; Developing image processing algorithms
&#8226; Remote Sensing Applications-Multidisciplinary
&#8226; Expert Image Classifier
&#8226; Hyper-spectral Remote Sensing
&#8226; 3D Analysis in GIS
&#8226; Spatial Analysis
&#8226; Customization and Automation in GIS
&#8226; GIS modeling
&#8226; GIS Application in Vehicle Tracking
&#8226; Web GIS

Advanced Training in Remote Sensing and GIS | UN-SPIDER Knowledge Portal


----------



## Cyberian

Karachi&#8217;s first science gallery opened to visitors
_Saturday August 24, 2013

Volume 04 Issue 35
By Technology Times in News_

*STAFF REPORT KHI*: With the informative and exciting scientific articles and machines on display, Karachi&#8217;s first Interactive Science Gallery has opened its doors to the public at the Pakistan Maritime Museum.

Pakistan Naval Chief Admiral Asif Sandila and Foundation for Diffusion of Scientific Knowledge (FDSK) Chairperson Dr Attaur Rahman inaugurated the gallery which houses scientific articles and machines of FDSK and Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco).

There are multiple attractions for those visiting the gallery, including Archimedes Screw Left, Gyroscope, Wind Generator and Solar System, but what caught the attention of the younger crowd was the anti-gravity mirror which gives a flying image of a man.

On the occasion, Dr Attaur Rahman urged to spread scientific education, stressing on the need for construction of science centres across the country. &#8220;Success comes through education and advancement in science and technology,&#8221; said Rahman.

Suparco Chairperson Maj Gen (retd) Ahmed Bilal also appreciated Rahman&#8217;s efforts in promoting science and technology in the country.

Talking about institutes which offer education in space science, he said that a decade ago there wasn&#8217;t even one such centre. &#8220;Now we have successfully launched space education and space sciences departments in selected major universities of the country,&#8221; said Bilal.

Karachi | Technology Times


----------



## Cyberian

Naval chief inaugurates first 'interactive science gallery'
_Saturday August 24, 2013_

Chief of Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila, NI (M) on Friday inaugurated the city's first interactive science gallery, hoping it will "pave path" for children's informal education on the subjects. He was amused to witness a number of space, sub-marine and geography-related sets during his visit to the science gallery after inaugurating it at a ceremony held at Pakistan Maritime Museum. 

Suparco aided Foundation for Diffusion of Science Knowledge (FDSK) to organise the interactive science gallery with an aim to impart informal education to the visitors especially children. He was flanked by FRS Chairman, FDSK Professor Dr Atta-ur-Rahman, Managing Trustee, FDSK, Samia Illias, Chairman Suparco headquarters, Major General (Retd) and Ahmed Bilal, HI, HI (M) during his visit at the gallery. 

Speaking as a chief guest at the ceremony, Asif Sandila announced a donation of Rs 0.5 million to the gallery, saying the amount would be given from Navy's own fund with a hope to pave path for the children education in space and science fields. He lauded the efforts and contribution of Professor Atta-ur-Rahman to develop the country's education and urged the nation to benefit from his science knowledge. He hoped that Atta-ur-Rahman's knowledge of science would help grow the nation in the key fields. He suggested a gradual reading to children to improve social values. 

Professor Atta-ur-Rahman, who has also served as a federal science and technology minister, lauded the volunteers and Suparco for completing the gallery through largely indigenous means. He said *the FDSK was going to submit a plan with the government to develop a bigger space and science gallery at about three acres of plot at Karachi University, adding the KU had agreed to allot the FDSK three acres of roadside plot.*

He said the FDSK also planned to develop another gallery in Lahore soon. He pointed out that discoveries in science taking place in thousands with each passing day called the discipline a "world of knowledge". The children's creativity, he hoped, would spur national development in the field of science, saying the FDSK planned to start online courses with thousands of subjects for school, college and university students, soon. 

However, his education initiative seemed to attract children primarily and to impart science knowledge to them. Regarding new wars of present and future era, he said, the science and space development had now began "intelligent wars". Professor Atta-ur-Rahman pointed out that the external signals to a chip could cease ships, submarines and fighters jets after "fantastic" changes made space and science in modern day military fighting. 

He however warned the nation that country's defence could not strengthen unless security through education and self-reliance on indigenous production of military hardware was attained. He also gave a bit of knowledge to the participants about the stealth technology saying "knowledge is strength". He said the US every year poured about $300 million on universities for research and development in the field of space and science, urging the government to follow the suit if really wanted to emerge as a developed and secure nation. 

*Major General Ahmed Bilal (Retd) said the age of fiction followed the era of reality in space and science, adding the country was going to lunch its satellite - Paksat in next two years.* He also urged the nation that science was the way forward to glory and bright future to live in the world, and said in the last 10 years a number of space and science institutions had emerged to impart key education to the growing students. 

Giving a welcome address, Samia Illias highlighted the aims of the FDSK and lauded her team for striving to complete the gallery with lack of funds. She said FDSK however could not manage to set up a world class gallery but it would indeed help many attain education on space and science. She hoped the gallery in the city with about 180 million of population, which constituted 60 percent youth below the age 25, would help them to get inspiration and informal knowledge. The science galley had a number of interesting sets of flow formation, vortex, buoyancy, Archimedes screw lift, submarine, water weight, space shuttle by Suparco water rocket etc. 

Naval chief inaugurates first 'interactive science gallery' | Business Recorder


----------



## Cyberian

Karachi&#8217;s first science gallery opens its doors to visitors
_By Our Correspondent / Photo: Athar Khan

Sunday August 25, 2013_






Suparco&#8217;s shuttle model is some of the attractions featured at Karachi&#8217;s first Interactive Science Gallery at the Pakistan Maritime Museum. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN/EXPRESS






*KARACHI*: With informative and exciting scientific articles and machines on display, Karachi&#8217;s first Interactive Science Gallery opened its doors to the public on Friday at the Pakistan Maritime Museum.

Pakistan Naval Chief Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila and Foundation for Diffusion of Scientific Knowledge (FDSK) Chairperson Dr Attaur Rahman inaugurated the gallery which houses scientific articles and machines of FDSK and Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco).

There are multiple attractions for those visiting the gallery, including Archimedes Screw Left, Gyroscope, Wind Generator and Solar System, but what caught the attention of the younger crowd was the Anti-gravity Mirror which gives a flying image of a man. Some children were also seen measuring the amount of current in their hand through a machine on display.

Sameer Khan, who had just completed his Matriculation, gave a briefing to the children and other visitors about a dummy submarine and its operations. &#8220;All the projects displayed here are interesting and informative but I liked the Orchestra and the machine through which I can measure current in my hands the most,&#8221; said Khan.






Mirza Zeehsan, a supervisor at FDSK, told The Express Tribune that people, especially children up to the age of 15 years age, were welcome to enjoy the gallery.

Speaking at the inaugural ceremony, Admiral Sandila extended his gratitude to FDSK for choosing the maritime museum as the venue for the gallery and hoped that children would get to learn from the gallery.

&#8220;We should tell our children that there is no elevator to success &#8211; you have to go step by step and eventually climb to the top,&#8221; he said, also announcing a contribution of Rs0.5 million from the Navy fund for the scientific centre project of the FDSK. Dr Attaur Rahman also urged to spread scientific education, stressing on the need for construction of science centres across the country. &#8220;Success comes through education and advancement in science and technology,&#8221; said Rahman. &#8220;The interactive science gallery is a commendable effort to establish a facility where students can experience the science exhibits firsthand and easily understand the scientific principles that affect our lives in many profound ways.&#8221; He shed light on the importance of investments in the science sector and invited the armed forces to support scientific research centres.

Suparco Chairperson Major General (retd) Ahmed Bilal also appreciated Rahman&#8217;s efforts in promoting science and technology in the country.

Talking about institutes which offer education in space science, he said that a decade ago there wasn&#8217;t even one such centre. &#8220;Now we have successfully launched space education and space sciences departments in selected major universities of the country,&#8221; said Bilal.

In her welcome speech at the inauguration, FDSK Managing Trutee Samiya Illias said that she wanted every child in Pakistan to have a place where learning was a delightful and interesting activity. &#8220;I wanted our children to have a place which breeds thoughts and ideas. Some talented and wonderful people from all walks of life gathered and helped us in completing our first project,&#8221; Illias said. &#8220;We hope that the FDSK interactive science gallery will set in motion a nation-wide effort to establish multiple science centres and museums.&#8221;

Karachi&#8217;s first science gallery opens its doors to visitors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Interactive Science Gallery opens
_Sunday August 25, 2013_

*Karachi*: Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila announced on Friday a donation of Rs 0.5 million for the Foundation for Diffusion of Scientific Knowledge (FDSK).

Addressing at the inauguration ceremony of Karachi&#8217;s first Interactive Science Gallery, at Maritime Museum, he said: &#8220;The first word of the Holy Quran is IQRA, which means to read, and if you read more about science you will attain progress and prosperity&#8221;. He also appreciated the efforts made by FDSK in this regard.

Speaking on the occasion, Chairman SUPARCO Headquarters Major General (retd) Bilal Ahmed said: &#8220;If we contribute like a nation we will go forward&#8221;. He appreciated the efforts of Professor Dr. Atta&#8211;ur-Rehman for the promotion of science and technology in the country.

&#8220;Science is a way forward and if we don&#8217;t use it then we will be victim of it,&#8221; he said while appreciating the efforts of the team, specially the SUPARCO team, who worked hard to make this event successful.

Chairman FDSK Professor Dr Atta&#8211;ur-Rehman said: &#8220;It is the need of the hour to realise that our children are the real wealth of this country&#8221;. He said that *the University of Karachi has agreed to give three acres land for the centre. He appreciated the efforts of all volunteers and all those who made strenuous efforts to make this event successful.* Managing Trustee FDSK Samiya Illas said that Pakistan happens to be blessed with a young, intelligent and energetic population but unfortunately 60 per cent of the population was away from formal education.

Interactive Science Gallery opens - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Science gallery launched
_Sunday August 25, 2013_

*KARACHI, Aug 24*: Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila has inaugurated what is being described as the city&#8217;s first interactive science gallery and announced Rs500,000 donation for the Foundation for Diffusion Of Scientific Knowledge (FDSK).

Speaking at the inaugural ceremony held at the Maritime Museum on Friday, he said the first word of the Holy Quran is iqra, which means read. He said the country could attain progress and prosperity if people studied more about science.

Suparco chairman retired major-general Bilal Ahmed, FDSK chairman Dr Atta-ur-Rehman also spoke.&#8212;PPI

Science gallery launched - DAWN.COM


----------



## Cyberian

Interactive Science Gallery inaugurated, CNS announces Rs0.5mn for FDSK
_Sunday August 25, 2013_

*KARACHI (PPI)*: The Chief Of Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila NI(M), announced on Friday Rs0.5million donation for the Foundation For Diffusion Of Scientific Knowledge (FDSK).

Addressing at Maritime Museum on the occasion of inauguration ceremony of Karachi's First Interactive Science Gallery, he said the first word of Holy Quran is IQRA, which means to read. He said if you read more about science so you will attain progress and prosperity. He appreciated the efforts done by FDSK. Chairman, SUPARCO Headquarters Major General Bilal Ahmed (Retd), HI ,HI (M) speaking on the occasion said that if we contribute like a nation we will go forward. He appreciated the efforts of Professor. Dr. Atta-ur-Rehman for promotion of the science and technology in Pakistan. Science is a way forward, and if we don't use it then we will be victim of it, he said and appreciated the efforts of team specially SUPARCO team who worked hard to make this event successful.

Chairman of FDSK Professor Dr Atta-ur-Rehman said that it is need of hour to realize that our children are the real wealth of this country. He said that Karachi University has agreed to give 3 acres of land for the centre. He appreciated the efforts of all volunteers and every one to make this event successful.
The Managing Trustee, FDSK Samiya Illas said that Pakistan is blessed with a young intelligent and energetic population but unfortunately 60% of our population is away from formal education. She said in the beginning the trust had little funds and the same situation also prevails now. She said we must explore the formal education of our youth. She appreciated the efforts of all those who made this occasion successful.

Interactive Science Gallery inaugurated, CNS announces Rs0.5mn for FDSK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistan gearing up for the development of EO satellite
_Monday August 26, 2013_

*Pakistan*: Pakistan Space & Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is working on the design and development of Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1), a high-resolution electro-optical remote sensing low-earth orbit (LEO) satellite. SUPARCO aims at launching the satellite by 2015-16.

SUPARCO had planed its first Earth Observation Satellite System (EOSS) in the late 1990s. By the year 2006-07, it was reconfigured and renamed as Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS). *It comprised of two remote sensing satellites, one carrying an electro-optical payload and the other a Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR).* Now, SUPARCO plans to launch the PRSS-1 in a low Earth orbit. The satellite is currently under the process of approval from the Pakistani government. At the moment, SUPARCO is looking for companies that could provide consultancy and technical services for the project.

Pakistan gearing up for the development of EO satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

UNESCO Launches International Conference on Flood Management Systems
_Monday September 2, 2013_






United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) Islamabad with Pakistan Water Partnership (PWP) launched a two-day International Conference titled Regulation of Hydraulic Structures for Flood Management, in Planning Commission of Pakistan, Islamabad. The conference was continuation of the technical dialogue under the UNESCOs Flagship Project Strategic Strengthening of Flood Warning and Management Capacity of Pakistan. The conference was aimed at assessing the need for revisions of Standard Operating Procedures (SOPs) of major reservoirs especially the Tarbela Dam. As an outcome of two days, the conference drew recommendations by reviewing problems in present SOPs, its elucidation and solution for better management of water resources in the country especially in flood scenarios.

Minister of Planning and Development, Mr. Ahsan Iqbal stressed on the coordinated effort of institutions to deal with hazards. He said, We intend to work holistically on the comprehensive flood management plan, including plan of early warning flood systems, review of the gaps, capacitating institutions, coordination, management and community responses. The Minister also emphasized on need to address larger issues of water in Pakistan including scarcity, pollution, ground water sedimentation and per capita availability.

Dr. Shahbaz Khan, Deputy Director UNESCO Asia Region, highlighted the technical and scientific efforts of UNESCO. He shared with participants that as an important milestone of the project, Integrated Flood Analysis System (IFAS) has been developed by ICHARM and already been deployed in Federal Flood Division for flood forecasting, information management and dissemination.

International Center for Water Hazard and Risk Management (ICHARM) is UNESCOs category II institute in Japan, and along with Japanese Aerospace Agency (JAXA) as international partner, IFAS modeling has been customized for Pakistan. IFAS is hydrological modeling software is used to calculate the river discharge with the help of satellite rainfall data (GSMaP) provided by JAXA and/or ground rainfall data. It uses the Digital Elevation Model (DEM) and land cover/ use data in addition to precipitation data to calculate Run-off.

Dr. Kozue Kay Nagata, Representative UNESCO Pakistan thanked the international cooperation to work with UNESCO, since 2010 on disaster response plans and its early warning flood management system. Resonating the sentiments expressed by Dr. Nagata, Mr. Timo Pakkala, Resident Coordinator, United Nations Pakistan said, The exceptional intensity and prolonged period of the 2010 and 2011 rains and 2010 floods clearly highlighted limited existing policy environment through this project we are hopeful that the country would benefit from the technical resource UNESCO has bought in the country.

*UNESCO initiated this project with the funding of Government of Japan. Pakistan Meteorological Department (PMD) and Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Council (SUPARCO) are the national partners of this project. In this regard several trainings have been conducted in which more than 500 mid career managers were trained. Professionals of PMD and SUPARCO were sent over to ICHARM, Japan for MS Degrees.*

Mr. Akira Kono, Charge dAffaires ad interim of Japan to the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, showed his confidence on UNESCO and government in Pakistan. He said,  The collaboration of government of Pakistan and Japan, through UNESCO and JICA partnership is of high priority in our program area. This partnership is to strengthen capacities of nation wide stakeholders for flood forecasting, with highest technical resource to deal with hazards.

Also present at the event, Mr. Mitsoyoshi Kawasaki, Chief Representative of JICA Pakistan said, We have developed a comprehensive hazard management plan with the Government of Pakistan, and it is a highest priority area for us to work in Pakistan. He further added that the outcomes of the conference would provide knowledge for the scalability of this project in future.

A wide cadre of international experts, water scientists and experts from United Nations Agencies participated in the conference. A need to assess the state of the art in countermeasures against flood disasters in Asia and the Pacific region is of paramount importance. Socio-economic impacts of floods are severe enough and require affected countries to continuously seek for more effective countermeasures against flood disasters in order to minimize losses incurred. IFAS and similar platforms are the solution for better estimation of floods for minimum human loss.

UNESCO Launches International Conference on Flood Management Systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

CDA to conduct aerial survey of G-12, E-12 sectors houses
_Monday, September 02, 2013_

*Islamabad*The Capital Development Authority (CDA) has decided to conduct an aerial survey of the houses and structures in Sectors G-12 and E-12. 

The civic authority decided to take help of the SUPARCO. 

After the survey, the CDA will start taking possession of the houses in the sectors. 

It is worth mentioning here that around 6,819 acre land of the CDA is illegally occupied by the encroachers and land mafia, while the civic authority got vacated 8,445 acres of land.INP

CDA to conduct aerial survey of G-12, E-12 sectors houses


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistan: SUPARCO generates inundation maps for ongoing floods
_Tuesday September 3, 2013_







Pakistan is currently facing medium to high level flooding in all the major rivers of the country. The flooding is mainly due to heavy monsoon rains combined with hill ******** from North-Western mountain ranges and heavy inflow of water in Eastern Rivers. According to National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA), heavy monsoon rains starting at the beginning of August 2013 caused widespread losses and damages across the country. About 139 lives are lost and one million people are affected across Pakistan.






To monitor the situation, UN-SPIDER's Regional Support Office in Pakistan, SUPARCO, started generating daily flood inundation maps based on modis sensors of aqua/tera satellites. The maps focused on identification of affected districts, inundated areas, river flow monitoring and rapid damage assessment.

These daily inundation maps are being forwarded to National Disaster Management Agencies, Provincial Disaster Management Agencies, and District Coordination Offices for assisting them in coordinating relief/rescue and early recovery operations. The spatial analysis performed on these inundation maps is also being field-validated by survey teams performing rapid ground surveys in flood affected areas.






The Rapid/Detailed damage assessment work carried out by the Regional Support Office has been appreciated by the federal and provincial government departments concerned. The Food and Agricultural Organisation of the United Nations (FAO) office in Pakistan is also being assisted by provisioning of statistics of inundated agriculture, damages to standing crops and livestock.

Pakistan: SUPARCO generates inundation maps for ongoing floods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

NCSS-2013 &#8212; Second National Conference on Space Science 2013
_Tuesday September 10, 2013_

*Dates*: 07 Oct 2013 &#8594; 08 Oct 2013	

[ID=569661]

*Location*: Karachi, Pakistan

*Abstract*: The Institute of Space & Planetary Astrophysics, University of Karachi, Pakistan is organizing &#8220;2nd National Conference on Space Science&#8221; on 7th & 8th October, 2013 at HEJ Auditorium, University of Karachi, Karachi, Pakistan for celebrating &#8220;World Space Week 2013&#8221;. This conference is to be held in collaboration with SUPARCO, Higher Education Commission, HEJ Research Institute of Chemistry and Pakistan Physical Society, Sindh Chapter.

*Topics*: Astronomy / Radio Astronomy, Astrophysics, Computational Astrophysics, Cosmology, Astro-Chemistry, Space-Biology, Remote Sensing & GIS, Satellite Communication / GNSS, Space Antennas, Space Technology & Industry, Flight Dynamics, Aerodynamics, Space Plasmas, Solar System & Extrasolar Planets, Planetary & Atmospheric Sciences

*Weblink*: Institute of Space and Planetary Astrophysics

*Contact*: Faisal Afridi, Institute of Space & Planetary Astrophysics (ISPA), University of Karachi, Karachi-75270, Pakistan
*Email*: ispa@uok.edu.pk

NCSS-2013 &#8212; Second National Conference on Space Science 2013


----------



## Cyberian

Water rocket teachers training on 11 Sept
_Tuesday September 10, 2013_

*KARACHI*: Water rockets, having first been introduced in Pakistan in 2007, are now a household name all over the country. Water rocket demonstrations, workshops and competitions have become a regular feature of the World Space Week celebrations and are organized annually by SUPARCO Institute of Technical Training (SITT).

Apart from Water Rocket events arranged nationally, Pakistan also participates in the annual water rocket events organized by Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency at the Asia Pacific Regional Space Agency Forum. Last year, Muhammad Owais of Government SITE Model School represented Pakistan at APRSAF-19 events held at Malaysia.

*Over the past three years, SUPARCO has successfully arranged water rocket training workshops at 10 different cities across Pakistan which included Karachi, Hyderabad, Lahore, Islamabad, Faisalabad, Bahawalpur, Peshawar, Gilgit, Abbottabad and Quetta.* These workshops continue to remain a huge success and have now become a much anticipated feature of the annual World Space Week celebration in Pakistan.

Water rocket teachers training will be held on 11 September 2013. During this workshop, teachers will be briefed about the construction and applications for water rockets. *In Karachi alone, 111 teachers from 61 different private and public schools will attend the events. The teachers will pass on this knowledge to their students and these students will participate in the 4th annual national water rocket competition to be held on 04 October 2013 at SUPARCO headquarters in Karachi.*

Water rocket teachers training on 11 Sept

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

World space week: Space education bus to be inaugurated
_Wednesday September 11, 2013_

*KARACHI*: The World Space Week will be celebrated in all major cities of the country from October 4 to October 10, announced an official of the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) on Tuesday. 

The event will be commemorated in 10 cities, including Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore, Quetta, Peshawar, Multan, Faisalabad, Gilgit, Bahawalpur and Abbottabad. 

A number of activities will be organised during the week as part of the awareness programme, including the inauguration of the Space Education Bus, display of exhibits of the national poster competition, a space fair, quiz and declamation contest for schools children, water rocket contest, sky simulation show and astronomy night.

World space week: Space education bus to be inaugurated


----------



## Cyberian

Minister of State for IT& Telecommunication, Ms.Anusha Rahman Khan in a meeting with Chairman SUPARCO and other senior officials on 11th September 2013, in Islamabad
_Wednesday September 11, 2013_

Minister of State for IT & Telecommunication, Ms. Anusha Rehman Khan chaired a high level meeting here today attended by senior officials from SUPARCO and Ministry of IT & Telecommunication to consider and analyze the possibility of using national geo-spatial database, whilst executing e-government and e-services at national and provincial level.






Minister of State for IT& Telecommunication, Ms.Anusha Rahman Khan in a meeting with Chairman SUPARCO and other senior officials on 11th September 2013, in Islamabad


----------



## Cyberian

Suparco plans events for Space Week
_Wednesday September 11, 2013_

*KARACHI, Sept 10*: The Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) has planned a number of activities during the World Space Week to be observed here from Oct 4 to 10.

A Suparco official on Tuesday said that Space Education Bus, posters exhibition, space fair, quiz, declamation contest, water rocker competition, sky simulation show and astronomy night were the main features of the week.&#8212;APP

Suparco plans events for Space Week


----------



## Cyberian

111 teachers take part in training workshop
_Thursday September 12, 2013_

*ISLAMABAD (APP)*: A total of 111 teachers from 61 public and private schools Wednesday participated in annual water rocket teachers training workshop.

The workshop was conducted by Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) Institute of Technical Training (SIIT) as part of World Space Week celebrations. Secretary SUPARCO Arshad H Siraj was the chief guest.

In the workshop the teachers gave a presentation and then practiced constructing and launching their own water rockets. The teachers will pass on their knowledge to their students and these students will participate in 4th Annual National Rocket Competition to be held on October 9 at SUPARCO headquarters in Karachi. The teachers were found very enthusiastic and ready to show off their water rocket making and launching skills.

Water Rockets, having first been introduced in Pakistan in 2007, are now a household name all over the country. Water Rocket Demonstrations, Workshops and Competitions have become a regular feature of World Space Week celebrations and are organized annually.

The SIIT would also organize National Water Rocket Competition on October 4.

111 teachers take part in training workshop


----------



## Cyberian

SUPARCO Conducts Water Rocket Teachers Training Workshop
_Thursday September 12, 2013_

*KARACHI*: SUPARCO conducted annual water rocket teachers training workshop at its headquarters in Karachi yesterday.

The event was attended by 111 teachers of 61 schools from across the city. Secretary SUPARCO Arshad H Siraj was the chief guest on the occasion.

The teachers were first given presentation and then they practiced constructing and launching their own water rockets. They teachers will now pass on this knowledge to their students who will participate in the 4th annual national water rocket competition to be held on 9th October 2013 at SUPARCO headquarters in Karachi.

While interacting with the participants during the workshop, they were all found to be very enthusiastic and ready to show off their water rocket making and launching skills. Overall the event remained a huge success and proved to be not only educational and enlightened but also extremely enjoyable for the participants.

SUPARCO Conducts Water Rocket Teachers Training Workshop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

SUPARCO to launch National Satellite Student Program
_Saturday September 14, 2013_

The program will help promote research in space sciences in the country.






SUPARCO is in the process of Launching the First ever National Satellite Student Program to help promote research in space sciences in the country.

SUPARCO spokesman Mr Hassan said this while talking exclusively to our Lahore Representative Shahzad Farooqi today.

He said that under this project University students will work in coordination with SUPARCO experts to launch their satellites in the space.

He said that Pakistan launches satellites from China and Kazakhstan and some other countries.

SUPARCO to launch National Satellite Student Program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

SUPARCO to launch National Satellite Student Program
_Saturday September 14, 2013_

*LAHORE, Sept 14 (Online)*: Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is in the process of launching the first ever National Satellite Student Program to help promote research in space sciences in the country.

The spokesperson of SUPARCO Hassan expressed these views while talking to state-run radio here on Saturday.

Hassan said that under this project University students will work in coordination with SUPARCO experts to launch their satellites in the space.

Spokesperson SUPARCO said that Pakistan launches satellites from China and Kazakhstan and some other countries.

SUPARCO to launch National Satellite Student Program


----------



## Cyberian

SUPARCO Launches Student Satellite Program
_Saturday September 14, 2013

By Jaffer Ali_

*ISLAMABAD*: Pakistan&#8217;s Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) has launched the country&#8217;s first satellite program to facilitate students and promote the research in Space sciences in the country.






A spokesman for the commission said, &#8220;under this project University students will work in coordination with SUPARCO experts to launch their satellites in the space.&#8221;

He told that Pakistan currently launches satellites into space from launchpads located in Kazakhstan, China and some other countries.

SUPARCO was established in 1961 to drive Pakistan into the space age, under the advice of Nobel laureate and Physicist, Dr Abdus Salam, which was further upgraded to a commission in 1981.

Pakistan has so far launched two satellites into space named Badr-1 and Badr-B.

SUPARCO Launches Student Satellite Program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

SUPARCO to launch National Satellite Student Programme to help promote research in space sciences in the country
_Monday September 16, 2013_

Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is in the process of launching the first ever National Satellite Student Program to help promote research in space sciences in the country.

The spokesperson of SUPARCO Hassan expressed these views while talking to state-run radio here on Saturday. *Hassan said that under this project University students will work in coordination with SUPARCO experts to launch their satellites in the space.*

Spokesperson SUPARCO said that Pakistan launches satellites from China and Kazakhstan and some other countries. LAHORE (Online).

SUPARCO to launch National Satellite Student Programme to help promote research in space sciences in the country


----------



## Cyberian

SUPARCO to launch first ever national satellite student program
_Saturday September 14, 2013_

*LAHORE*: The Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is in the process of launching the first ever national satellite student program to help promote research in space sciences in the country, the SUPARCO spokesman Mr Hassan said in an interview on Saturday.

Hassan said that under this project University students will work in coordination with SUPARCO experts to launch their satellites in the space.

He spokesman said that Pakistan launches satellites from China and Kazakhstan and some other countries.

SUPARCO to launch first ever national satellite student program


----------



## Cyberian

Pakistan&#8217;s search for the most genius students: are you?
_Saturday September 14, 2013_

Pakistan space regulatory authority has been in search of the most genius students of the country for its upcoming program.

Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is about to launch its first ever National Satellite Student Program to promote space sciences research in the country.

Pakistan has launched a couple of satellites to cater its defence and national needs with a boost is yet required in the field. Seems to be aware of this need, SUPARCO has started thinking launching this program.

&#8220;Under this project University students will work in coordination with SUPARCO experts to launch their satellites in the space,&#8221; SUPARCO spokesman Hassan while talking with Radio Pakistan.

So far the country with nuclear capacity has launched satellites from China and Kazakhstan and from some other countries of the world.

Pakistan&#8217;s search for the most genius students: are you?


----------



## Cyberian

Moot on aerospace S and E focuses more research
_Wednesday September 18, 2013_

Space technology has bridged the distances and has enabled the people to see the world from a different environment. Pakistan is a country which ere we have tremendous potential that is untapped. We only need to exploit our resources and think out of box to make this an advanced state.

Experts viewed this at a recently held the three-day third International Conference on Aerospace Science and Engineering Islamabad (ICASE) at the Institute of Space Technology (IST) in collaboration with Higher Education Commission (HEC).

SUPARCO, Pakistan, Chairman Maj Gen Ahmed Bilal HI, HI (M) was the chief guest, while Dr Muddassar Farooq, Dean, Institute of Space Technology, was also present on the occasion.

Delegates from different parts of the world in addition to local delegates shared their vision and knowledge at the conference by presenting their latest research and technical findings related to aerospace science and engineering.

The conference identified four topics including aerodynamics, CFD, aerospace propulsion, structures, dynamics and control systems, space communication, telemetry, tele-command and monitoring systems, design and development of materials for aerospace applications, remote sensing, GIS and related space technology.

At the conference, about 268 papers were received and 117 papers were arranged in 17 Orals sessions including a plenary session, while 151 papers have been organised in a poster session. Eminent scientists, engineers and technologists from eight different countries are going to present their research work.

Moot on aerospace S and E focuses more research


----------



## Cyberian

Govt releases Rs 54.085bn for development projects
_Friday, September 20, 2013_

*ISLAMABAD*: Planning Commission of Pakistan has so far released Rs 54.085 billion under its Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for various projects against the total allocations of Rs 540 billion for the fiscal year 2013-14.

According to latest data of Planning Commission of Pakistan, out of these allocations, Rs 7243.403 million have been released for various projects of Pakistan Energy Commission, out of its total allocations of Rs 52,300 million earmarked under PSDP for FY2013-14.

Similarly, a sum of Rs 7312.961 million has been released to National Highway Authority out of total allocation of Rs 63,038.619 million for the current fiscal year. 

Out of the total funds of Rs 25,739.199 million allocated for the National Health Service Regulations and Coordination Division for the current year, the Planning Commission released Rs 5638.974 million so far.

The Commission also released Rs 5589.679 for Railway Division out of its total allocations of Rs 30,964.894 million whereas Rs 150 million have been released for National food Security and Research Division out of its total allocations of Rs 750 million for the year.

Rs 3,698 million have been released for Higher Education Commission out of its total allocation of Rs 18,490 million for the year 2013-14 whereas out of total allocations of Rs 2363.974 million earmarked for Law, Justice and Parliamentary Affairs Division, Rs 461.368 million have been released so far. 

According to the data, the Commission released Rs 4,985 million for WAPDA (Power) out of its total allocations of Rs 51543.425 million where as Rs 4068.266 million have been provided to WAPDA (Water sector) out of its total allocations of Rs 57840.211 million.

Rs 1,570 million have been released for Earthquake Reconstruction and Rehabilitation Authority (ERRA) out of its total allocations of Rs10,000 million for the current year.

The Commission also released Rs 614.993 million for cabinet division, Rs 10,000 for Capital Administration and Development Division, Rs 10.870 for Climate Change Division and Rs 158.200 million for Commerce Division.

In addition, Rs 88.219 million have been released for Education and Training Division, Rs 973.206 million for Finance Division, Rs 160.954 million for Industries Division, 936.173 million for Interior Division and Rs 29.547 million for Narcotics Control Division.

The Commission released Rs 10 million for Petroleum and Natural Resources Division, Rs 93.550 million for Planning and Development Division, Rs 413,347 million for Science and Technology Research Division, *Rs 38.932 million for SUPARCO* and Rs 63 million for Textile Industry Division. 

Rs 2,109 million have been released for AJK (Block and other projects), Rs 4342 million for Gilgit Baltistan (Block and other projects) where as Rs 3,316 million have been released for SAFRON/FATA.

The Commission has been following a proper mechanism for the release of funds and accordingly funds are released as per given mechanism.

The Commission releases 20 percent of funds in first quarter July-September, 20 percent in second quarter October-December, 30 percent third quarter January-March and 30 percent in fourth quarter April-June. app

Govt releases Rs 54.085bn for development projects


----------



## Cyberian

Pak keen to be first to ride on China's man space mission
_September 20, 2013 APP_

*BEIJING* - Chairman of the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission Ahmed Bilal has said that if China starts taking foreign astronauts to outer space, we would like to be the first candidate.

"We also want to cooperate with China in remote sensing technology and educating the public about space," the China Daily quoted Bilal here.

He was in China to attend the five-day United Nations/China Workshop on Human Space Technology, which opened in Beijing on Monday.

A total of 150 participants from more than 20 nations and regions attended the conference. They are expected to discuss new space projects, microgravity research, international cooperation as well as awareness education for the public.

&#8220;We would like to train astronauts from other countries and organisations that have such a demand, and we would be glad to provide trips to foreign astronauts,&#8221; said Yang Liwei, Deputy Director of China Manned Space Agency. Yang said that China will also welcome foreign astronauts who have received training to work in our future space station.

China is willing to provide training and open the Chinese space station to foreign astronauts, he said.

Yang, country's first astronaut, who went into space in 2003, said many countries submitted proposals to the Chinese government during the development of the space station, hoping China would help train their astronauts and then send them to the station to conduct scientific experiments.

The purpose of including foreign participants in our space programmes is not only that these nations can send their people to outer space, but also that we will enable them to develop their own space projects, he added.

China has been involved in a host of cooperative projects with other nations, according to Yang.

Tracing the history of cooperation, he said that China and Russia have collaborated on astronaut training, spacecraft technology and extra-vehicular suits, and "we are cooperating with our French counterparts on a variety of experiments in astrobiology and space medicine."

Furthermore, he said that Chinese and German scientists also performed astrobiological experiments during the unmanned Shenzhou VIII mission in 2011.

Receiving congratulations on the 10th anniversary of his space mission, Yang said China is also determined to assist other developing economies in the space flight, noting that existing cooperative projects between China and developing economies focus on the application of astronautic and space technologies, and training for professionals.

Pak keen to be first to ride on China's man space mission


----------



## Cyberian

First CubeSat of Pakistan

































ICUBE-1 Launch Countdown (T-1)

*Days*: 60
*Hours*: 06
*Minutes*: 15
*Seconds*: 58​

Mission
To design, develop, test and launch a 1U pico-satellite.


ICUBE-1 Specifications
*Mass*: 1.08 Kg
*Dimensions*: 10cm x 10cm x10cm
*Power generation*: Triple junction GaAs Solar cells
*Uplink*: 435.060 MHz, 1200 bps AFSK,
*Downlink*: 145.947 MHz, 1200 bps BPSK,
*Beacon*: CW and AX25,
*Camera*: VGA Resolution





ICUBE-1 Antenna Deployment System
ICUBE-1 contains two dipole antennas. One in the UHF band and the second in the VHF band. The antennas are stowed before launch and held in place using a Dyneema wire. The wire will be burned using heating elements after separation with the launch vehicle.





ICUBE-1 IMU Test Bench
Test bench for the testing of ICUBE-1 IMU which includes three axis gyroscopes, three axis accelerometer, three axis magnetometer and a temperature sensor.





ICUBE-1 Ground Station Software
The software decodes the received telemetry data from ICUBE-1 displaying the status of different sensors and other parameters of ICUBE-1.


ICUBE-1 Launch
ICUBE-1 will be launched via Dnper-1 launch vehicle from Yasny launch base, Russia at an altitude of 600km.

ICUBE | First CubeSat of Pakistan​


----------



## MM_Haider

what is Pakistan's plan to launch Remote Sensing Satellite and PSLV Rocket launch? is there any progress or its just on papers? why can't we launch it from Pakistan? Is it it just monetary issue or we don't possess adequate technology?


----------



## MM_Haider

The PRSS-1 project is currently under the process of approval from the Government of Pakistan. The planned satellite will carry a high-resolution electro-optical payload with designed service life of 05 years. The satellite is envisaged to be designed, developed and launched in a low Earth orbit by 2015/16, through cooperation/ collaboration with reputed international satellite manufacturers.

The above is crap... it will go till 2018 and even then launched from third party soil... why Government of Pakistan doesn't give a flying f to such developments... and the imagine the irony that the approval has to be granted by Anusha Rehman.. BS


----------



## neehar

@SUPARCO its interesting to know that an army general heads pakistan's space program..why is it so??here only scientists are selected for the job.


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

Suparco to help govt detect movement of explosives
_Monday, January 20, 2014_

*ISLAMABAD*: The federal government is developing an indigenous system to monitor and check the illegal movement of explosives and ammunition by terrorists in various parts of the country with the help of the country’s space agency Suparco.

The satellite technology will greatly help spot the movement of arms, ammunition and explosives on the ground without manual and physical inspection. The system would also greatly help check the movement and smuggling of weaponry from across the border.

Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan conceived the idea and is personally coordinating the preparation of this system. In a brief chat with The News at the Punjab House here Sunday evening, the minister called off his scheduled news conference abruptly and didn’t dilate on the blueprint of the monitoring system.

Nisar said the previous government had imported containers fitted with scanners for checking the movement of ammunition and explosives at the entry points to major cities by borrowing $120 million loan from China.

The government paid $69 million out of the money. The scanners have been placed at the entry points to some cities but they are of no use, as they don’t have the capability to detect explosives and ammunition.

Unfortunately, these scanners are hazardous for human health due to radiations. The Chinese are also upset about the use of scanners while the government has to repay the loan with a heavy interest.

“The case has been consigned to the National Accountability Bureau (NAB) and investigations are underway,” the minister added. Nisar said the government was acquiring 65 bomb-proof vehicles and robot sensors for locating explosives and making them ineffective.

Suparco to help govt detect movement of explosives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

For Detail report kindly download: Federal Budget Details of Demands for Grants and Appropriations 2013-14 Development Expenditure Chapter 6: Development Expenditure for Ministry of Defence section-115 Development Expenditure of Defence Division From Ministry of Finance Government of Pakistan website

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## farhan_9909

How Much total in dollars and PKR term?

if i am not wrong it was 70Million dollars in 2010-11 but got reduced in 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Stelite Bus Development Facility* really hint to something .... 



farhan_9909 said:


> How Much total in dollars and PKR term?
> 
> if i am not wrong it was 70Million dollars in 2010-11 but got reduced in 2012



Around 670,463,000 Rs .... for 2012-2013

& 700,000,000 Rs for 2013 - 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Nuri Natt said:


> Don't mention it, Bharotis pests will invade this thread also. Wow just $7 million budget? This is pathetic. Otherwise SLV to dhaye hath ka khel hai Pakistan ke liye. Even $70 million is piss poor but $7 m is just horrible.



Well according to AQ Khan whole Budget for KRL for his tenure was around 2.5 billion $ ..... this is just 'development budget' not R & D or overall budget ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

We need to invest more in Science and Technology Sector...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cyberian

farhan_9909 said:


> How Much total in dollars and PKR term?
> 
> if i am not wrong it was 70Million dollars in 2010-11 but got reduced in 2012



SUPARCO was allocated $7 million for the fiscal year 2013-2014.

Also, Pakistan's SLV program was shelved in 2011. I don't know why people think a Space Launch Vehicle will be somehow developed by Pakistan without raising SUPARCO's budget by few hundred million dollars a years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dawn_news

SUPARCO said:


> SUPARCO was allocated $7 million for the fiscal year 2013-2014.
> 
> Also, Pakistan's SLV program was shelved in 2011. I don't know why people think a Space Launch Vehicle will be somehow developed by Pakistan without raising SUPARCO's budget by few hundred million dollars a years.



$7 million is piss poor, don't expect much from Suparco unless budget is increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

One thing here need to understand that no allocation of Fund mention for SUPARCO or Space program or Satelite program in almost whole budgetary documents we find only the detail of 700 million that too of development projects which do not cover the salaries of Suparco staff .... so in my opinion there might be shortage of funds, but not to the extent as it seems.

Now tell me why would Pakistan work for the development of Satellite Bus Facility if we can not develop the SLV .....its like developing a warhead without developing a missile, so in short our programme is certainly at a certain stage ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

Wow, Pakistan's space program is really at a point where India was back in in 1970s. What are future ambitions of pakiatan in this field??



HRK said:


> One thing here need to understand that no allocation of Fund mention for SUPARCO or Space program or Satelite program in almost whole budgetary documents we find only the detail of 700 million that too of development projects which do not cover the salaries of staff of Suparco.... so in my opinion there might be shortage of funds, but not to the extent as it seems.
> 
> Now tell me why would Pakistan work for the development of Satellite Bus Facility if we can not develop the SLV .....its like developing warhead without developing a missile, so in short our programme it certainly at certain stage ....


Wow please explain me what is a satellite bus facility and what is Pakistani currently working on??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

karan21 said:


> Wow, Pakistan's space program is really at a point where India was back in in 1970s. What are future ambitions of pakiatan in this field??
> 
> 
> Wow please explain me what is a satellite bus facility and what is Pakistani currently working on??



Why do you want spoon feeding my dear use www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dubious

Pakistanisage said:


> We need to invest more in Science and Technology Sector...


Yea someone tell the unpar fake degree holders at top ranks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Deterrent

SUPARCO said:


> I don't know why people think a Space Launch Vehicle will be somehow developed by Pakistan without raising SUPARCO's budget by few hundred million dollars a years.


Maybe because SUPARCO won't develop the SLV, and is only concerned with the development of the satellites and associated systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## veekysingh

Nuri Natt said:


> Don't mention it, *Bharotis pests* will invade this thread also. Wow just $7 million budget? This is pathetic. Otherwise SLV to dhaye hath ka khel hai Pakistan ke liye. Even $70 million is piss poor but $7 m is just horrible.


Choose ur words carefully u moron, don't show ur madarsa education everywhere. No indian give a **** abt suparco, don't bring words where thr is no need for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FNFAL

Intresting piece from WIKI:
On 18 August 2009, Samar Mubarak Mand reported that "Pakistan would launch its own satellite in April 2011 it made some things seem all to obvious to analyst familiar with the subject".[45] According to Global Security.org, it is expected the satellite would be launched from Shaheen-III booster from unknown Pakistan's space facility.[45] However, the satellite was launched by using the Long March 3B as its vehicle. The status of Shaheen-III remains unclear and any details of such rocket is yet to be disclosed by the government at an official level


Hmm , it appears only in case of pakistan, the space org has to rely on mainstream pak army missiles to derive technology.


----------



## HRK

The Deterrent said:


> Maybe because SUPARCO won't develop the SLV, and is only concerned with the development of the satellites and associated systems.



it is exactly evident by financial details what you are saying ....

Sir koi hoosla hi dedoooo ......


----------



## nana41

Pakistanisage said:


> We need to invest more in Science and Technology Sector...


Being a military dictator for 9 years, Mush the Dance/Drink Macho could not manage to have a thousand Phd trained to initiate or paticipate in all the arms of defence organizations or plan and embark on electricty projects for future needs . Instead of giving challege with funds to our newly qualified and old unemployed scientist, engineers to produce their own mobiles, motorcycle, he and his bank clerk buddyy simply waste resources in importing things.And then he stabbed the country with NRO made knife called ZARDARI.Who wasted another next 5 years......


----------



## madooxno9

why don't you guys just hire China for all ur launches and satellite and use this $ 7 million USD for some other purpose. Pakistan does not need Space program.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

madooxno9 said:


> why don't you guys just hire China for all ur launches and satellite and use this $ 7 million USD for some other purpose. Pakistan does not need Space program.



Why do you need to build the Limping Combat Aircraft? Why don't you just hire US to do build it for you, (after all it does use an American engine), and you could use that money to build millions of toilets, so you'd be finally of the top of the list, where people defecate in the open?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## madooxno9

Abu Nasar said:


> Why do you need to build the Limping Combat Aircraft? Why don't you just hire US to do build it for you, (after all it does use an American engine), and you could use that money to build millions of toilets, so you'd be finally of the top of the list, where people defecate in the open?



Do you even know how big India is and what are the threats ? 7 million USD for space program is nothing but a joke. Your country is not even close to making anything except madarasa literates . And you toilet rants is same as usual when you could not give a proper reply  

7 million you can't even conduct an experiment  yet Alone "SPACE" program

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarrar

A lot of work needs to be done in Pakistan space program.


----------



## Pandora

This data is not complete. Actual funding is much higher.
Govt releases Rs291.67b for uplift projects

195 million allocated for Suparco has been released for FY 13-14.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

smuhs1 said:


> This data is not complete. Actual funding is much higher.
> Govt releases Rs291.67b for uplift projects
> 
> 195 million allocated for Suparco has been released for FY 13-14.



off course the given detail in opening the post about 700 million is for those projects whose information is available in public domain .... 

You cant find the detail of 291 Billion funding ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

madooxno9 said:


> Do you even know how big India is and what are the threats ? 7 million USD for space program is nothing but a joke. Your country is not even close to making anything except madarasa literates . And you toilet rants is same as usual when you could not give a proper reply
> 
> 7 million you can't even conduct an experiment  yet Alone "SPACE" program



Your blind hatred, inferiority complex and insecurities are showing! 

Secondly, it wasn't a rant, it's a fact! I dare you to prove me otherwise, no country in the WORLD defecates in the open like india does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

Abu Nasar said:


> Your blind hatred, inferiority complex and insecurities are showing!
> 
> Secondly, it wasn't a rant, it's a fact! I dare you to prove me otherwise, no country in the WORLD defecates in the open like india does.



Lol, look who is talking  

*Pakistan's 33% Population defecate in open* ( Hawa hawa e hawa muje ko ..........) 

I double dare you  prove this stats wrong  
Over 43 million people in Pakistan defecate in the open - thenews.com.pk

Now the civilized china who you praise so , much has something around 500 Million pluse defecators offenders .

Indonesia Third in World for Public Defecation | The Jakarta Globe

Another dare Indonesia ; has something around 70 million 
Indonesia Third in World for Public Defecation | The Jakarta Globe

Now Stop daring me . you dare me scare 

______________________________________________________

And about you rants on inferiority complex and insecurities  

Just tell me in which sphere of life you pakistanis are better than Indians ?

Except being the best breeding ground for Terrorists 

You are no where , you are just a failed state . I don't even want to go on.
_____________________________________________________________________

I just gave a simple advice that Paksitan really does not have the resources to start space program and you came jumping like clown and started your BS. I still say it's better to invest in urgent projects rather than Space program . 7 million USD is mere joke . Its better to send your best mind to China and gather knowledge and when your economy is on track you can use that knowledge .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

madooxno9 said:


> Lol, look who is talking
> 
> *Pakistan's 33% Population defecate in open* ( Hawa hawa e hawa muje ko ..........)
> 
> I double dare you  prove this stats wrong
> Over 43 million people in Pakistan defecate in the open - thenews.com.pk
> 
> Now the civilized china who you praise so , much has something around 500 Million pluse defecators offenders .
> 
> Indonesia Third in World for Public Defecation | The Jakarta Globe
> 
> Another dare Indonesia ; has something around 70 million
> Indonesia Third in World for Public Defecation | The Jakarta Globe
> 
> Now Stop daring me . you dare me scare
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> And about you rants on inferiority complex and insecurities
> 
> Just tell me in which sphere of life you pakistanis are better than Indians ?
> 
> Except being the best breeding ground for Terrorists
> 
> You are no where , you are just a failed state . I don't even want to go on.
> _____________________________________________________________________
> 
> I just gave a simple advice that Paksitan really does not have the resources to start space program and you came jumping like clown and started your BS. I still say it's better to invest in urgent projects rather than Space program . 7 million USD is mere joke . Its better to send your best mind to China and gather knowledge and when your economy is on track you can use that knowledge .



"The journey of a thousand miles begins with one step." - Lao Tzu


----------



## Indus Falcon

madooxno9 said:


> Lol, look who is talking
> 
> *Pakistan's 33% Population defecate in open* ( Hawa hawa e hawa muje ko ..........)
> 
> I double dare you  prove this stats wrong
> Over 43 million people in Pakistan defecate in the open - thenews.com.pk
> 
> Now the civilized china who you praise so , much has something around 500 Million pluse defecators offenders .
> 
> Indonesia Third in World for Public Defecation | The Jakarta Globe
> 
> Another dare Indonesia ; has something around 70 million
> Indonesia Third in World for Public Defecation | The Jakarta Globe
> 
> Now Stop daring me . you dare me scare
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> And about you rants on inferiority complex and insecurities
> 
> Just tell me in which sphere of life you pakistanis are better than Indians ?
> 
> Except being the best breeding ground for Terrorists
> 
> You are no where , you are just a failed state . I don't even want to go on.
> _____________________________________________________________________
> 
> I just gave a simple advice that Paksitan really does not have the resources to start space program and you came jumping like clown and started your BS. I still say it's better to invest in urgent projects rather than Space program . 7 million USD is mere joke . Its better to send your best mind to China and gather knowledge and when your economy is on track you can use that knowledge .



http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/health/policy-and-issues/half-of-indias-population-still-defecates-in-the-open/article5367467.ece November 21, 2013
India’s sanitation and toilet statistics continue to raise a stink. The World Health Organization and United Nations Children’s Fund (UNICEF) estimate that there are more than 620 million people practising open defecation in the country; over *50 per cent of the population.*
Last time I checked "more than 50%" was more than 33% ! 

AS to the rest of delusional rant: Keep barking, nobody is listening to a delusional indian here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.AsfandYar

madooxno9 said:


> Do you even know how big India is and what are the threats ? 7 million USD for space program is nothing but a joke. Your country is not even close to making anything except madarasa literates . And you toilet rants is same as usual when you could not give a proper reply
> 
> 7 million you can't even conduct an experiment  yet Alone "SPACE" program


That makes ur Mars mission a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

Abu Nasar said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/health/policy-and-issues/half-of-indias-population-still-defecates-in-the-open/article5367467.ece November 21, 2013
> India’s sanitation and toilet statistics continue to raise a stink. The World Health Organization and United Nations Children’s Fund (UNICEF) estimate that there are more than 620 million people practising open defecation in the country; over *50 per cent of the population.*
> Last time I checked "more than 50%" was more than 33% !
> 
> AS to the rest of delusional rant: Keep barking, nobody is listening to a delusional indian here!



So , this is your prof that why Pakistan should have space program 

Aww... i think it's hurting your butt so much that you are using Red Paint  One post before , you dared me if there is anyone in this world defecating in open and i showed you your Real face  and you are crying again.

You pakistanis can never talk on topic , always rants and BS . 

Good day my Sir


----------



## madooxno9

Assailiant said:


> That makes ur Mars mission a joke.



I will message you soon in September. And we will talk if it is Joke or Not . 

You seriously need to "Read" about how developed India's Space program is  

Except a butt hurt Pakistani , no one ever said our Space mission is Joke . And that Butt hurt guy seems to be YOU .


----------



## karan21

Abu Nasar said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/health/policy-and-issues/half-of-indias-population-still-defecates-in-the-open/article5367467.ece November 21, 2013
> India’s sanitation and toilet statistics continue to raise a stink. The World Health Organization and United Nations Children’s Fund (UNICEF) estimate that there are more than 620 million people practising open defecation in the country; over *50 per cent of the population.*
> Last time I checked "more than 50%" was more than 33% !
> 
> AS to the rest of delusional rant: Keep barking, nobody is listening to a delusional indian here!



All these toilet rants won't change the fact India will soon send astronauts in space and quietly build a space station in near future. And when we do that, the entire world will sit back and take notice. When Indian astronauts will raise Indian flag in space, every Indian in every corner of the world will be motivated to come back to serve their nation. When we do that, world will respect and honour our nation, and accept its peaceful rise. What will Pakistan get??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

madooxno9 said:


> So , this is your prof that why Pakistan should have space program
> 
> Aww... i think it's hurting your butt so much that you are using Red Paint  One post before , you dared me if there is anyone in this world defecating in open and i showed you your Real face  and you are crying again.
> 
> You pakistanis can never talk on topic , always rants and BS .
> 
> Good day my Sir



Seems you can't even understand english I said " I dare you to prove me otherwise, no country in the WORLD defecates in the open like india does." post#23

Your own media claims more than 620million people, >50% do! Now this figure was published six months ago, so it must have increase by now.
Half of India’s population still defecates in the open - The Hindu

You have to yet prove me wrong. Mr.Delusional!! Just because you keep on ranting does not mean you are right!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

madooxno9 said:


> Do you even know how big India is and what are the threats ? 7 million USD for space program is nothing but a joke. Your country is not even close to making anything except madarasa literates . And you toilet rants is same as usual when you could not give a proper reply
> 
> 7 million you can't even conduct an experiment  yet Alone "SPACE" program


It's 70 million dollars


----------



## Indus Falcon

karan21 said:


> All these toilet rants won't change the fact India will soon send astronauts in space and quietly build a space station in near future. And when we do that, the entire world will sit back and take notice. When Indian astronauts will raise Indian flag in space, every Indian in every corner of the world will be motivated to come back to serve their nation. When we do that, world will respect and honour our nation, and accept its peaceful rise. What will Pakistan get??



The basic doctrine of hidutva proves how peaceful you are. 

As to your ambitions in space, why don't you start another thread instead of polluting this one? This thread is NOT about what indians can do, and not do. 

But indians and their delusions force them to troll!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

When I is was still active, SUPARCO came under the umbrella of Min of Defence, but actual control lay with .....

The actual budget of Suparco is classified, so unless one has access to those figures, there is no point in discussing Min of Finance figures.

Thirdly, I distinctly remember that back in the 90's Suparco had an R&D amount under opex (operational expenditure), instead of capex (capital expenditure).

In light of all of this, these figures are simply not reliable, with all due respect!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halfilhal

SUPARCO is in no better shape than Pakistan Railways, maybe worse. Only aspect where one can expect Pakistan to make any progress is deadly weapons. Their brains go numb when they think anything that would be for the betterment of their population or god forbid something constructive.


----------



## Indus Falcon

halfilhal said:


> SUPARCO is in no better shape than Pakistan Railways, maybe worse.



Your hypothesis is based on.................?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak47

Abu Nasar said:


> Your hypothesis is based on.................?


The fact he's Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

The overall Suparco Budget considering 79Million dollars of last year will be atleast 85-90Million dollars this year.

Though as the education spending was increased by almost 33% for HEC.i Expect the Govt to also increase it to 100Million dollars from last year 78-79Million dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

farhan_9909 said:


> The overall Suparco Budget considering 79Million dollars of last year will be atleast 85-90Million dollars this year.


How did you arrive at this figure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Abu Nasar said:


> How did you arrive at this figure?



It's given on the Wikipedia,
And it also says SUPARCO is 20th best space agency in terms of budget.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Pakistani shaheens said:


> It's given on the Wikipedia,
> And it also says SUPARCO is 20th best space agency in terms of budget.


and you believe everything on wikipedia?

The only wiki you should be reading is wikileaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Abu Nasar said:


> and you believe everything on wikipedia?
> 
> The only wiki you should be reading is wikileaks



Lol lots of wikis mikis.
Well I don't believe everything on Wikipedia, because sometimes it's biased.
And yes wiki leaks is very interesting ! Especially in political point of view.



halfilhal said:


> SUPARCO is in no better shape than Pakistan Railways, maybe worse. Only aspect where one can expect Pakistan to make any progress is deadly weapons. Their brains go numb when they think anything that would be for the betterment of their population or god forbid something constructive.



SUPARCO is indeed not like nasa but it's also not like our railway system. SUPARCO has developed artificial robotic satellite into space and which made Pakistan only muslim country and second south Asian country to achieve this milestone.
And On 7 June 1962, at 19:53 hours (PST), the Rehbar-I was launched in space. The rocket went about 130 km into the atmosphere, making Pakistan the third country in Asia and the 10th in the world to conduct such a launch. And then on 9 June 1962 rehbar-II was also launched.
And if u see in Wikipedia, SUPARCO is 20th best space agency interms of budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halfilhal

You had to go 50 years in the past to list SUPARCO's achievement. Your space institution neither has vision nor resources. Don't harp on the muslim aspect either. All the muslim countries that have the moolah are not exactly keen on working their brain cells. Have a tour of your SUPARCO.


----------



## Secret Service

nana41 said:


> Being a military dictator for 9 years, Mush the Dance/Drink Macho could not manage to have a thousand Phd trained to initiate or paticipate in all the arms of defence organizations or plan and embark on electricty projects for future needs . Instead of giving challege with funds to our newly qualified and old unemployed scientist, engineers to produce their own mobiles, motorcycle, he and his bank clerk buddyy simply waste resources in importing things.And then he stabbed the country with NRO made knife called ZARDARI.Who wasted another next 5 years......


dont blame Gen Mush for everything...i dont know what this f%#king democracy gave us other than stupid politics


----------



## M.AsfandYar

madooxno9 said:


> I will message you soon in September. And we will talk if it is Joke or Not .
> 
> You seriously need to "Read" about how developed India's Space program is
> 
> Except a butt hurt Pakistani , no one ever said our Space mission is Joke . And that Butt hurt guy seems to be YOU .


HAHAHAHAHA lols.
You Indians are so CUTE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

karan21 said:


> Wow, Pakistan's space program is really at a point where India was back in in 1970s. What are future ambitions of pakiatan in this field??
> 
> 
> Wow please explain me what is a satellite bus facility and what is Pakistani currently working on??


Suparco isn't working on shit !!!!!

That's the harsh truth. there is no Pakistani SLV nor is there going to be one anytime soon..


----------



## nana41

secretservice said:


> dontrunning Gen Mush for everything...i dont know what this f%#king democracy gave us other than stupid politics


These are the same bunch of political badmuaash, who are running the country, sometimes on their on and othertimes under the tutelage of military thugs.This democracy is what ALLAMA IQBAL(ra) has described"sarmaya daron ki hey jang e zargary", even in europe people are turning away from it.It cannot be a system which suits all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

halfilhal said:


> You had to go 50 years in the past to list SUPARCO's achievement. Your space institution neither has vision nor resources. Don't harp on the muslim aspect either. All the muslim countries that have the moolah are not exactly keen on working their brain cells. Have a tour of your SUPARCO.


Yes we don't have much resources in terms of money because we have sacrificed our everything in war against terror that's why we are now lagging behind. But still we proud that we have lots of great scientist which are working world wide including NASA.
And I'm sure that SUPARCO which is now 20th in world will become as good as nasa one day. Amin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan21

RAMPAGE said:


> Suparco isn't working on shit !!!!!
> 
> That's the harsh truth. there is no Pakistani SLV nor is there going to be one anytime soon..


Well then how will Pakistan catch up to India?? This will leave Pakistan far behind in the space arena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

karan21 said:


> Well then how will Pakistan catch up to India?? T*his will leave Pakistan far behind in the space arena*.


and you are worried about that?


----------



## The Great One

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Yes we don't have much resources in terms of money because we have sacrificed our everything in war against terror that's why we are now lagging behind. But still we proud that we have lots of great scientist which are working world wide including NASA.
> And I'm sure that SUPARCO which is now 20th in world will become as good as nasa one day. Amin


What makes you sure that your SUPARCO will become as good as NASA.


----------



## Indus Falcon

The Great One said:


> What makes you sure that your SUPARCO will become as good as NASA.


What makes you sure it won't?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Pakistanisage said:


> We need to invest more in *Science and Technology Sector..*.


this is one field we really lag behind the rest of the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Mods Please merge the thread below into this one. Thanks!
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistans-shaheen-iii-space-booster-development.166766/
Pakistans Shaheen-III? Space Booster Development



Marshmallow said:


> this is one field we really lag behind the rest of the world!



Not really, what you are stating is a myth people commonly believe. 

The rest I will leave up to your imagination, I don't want to go into details on a public forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

@TaimiKhan @Jungibaaz @Manticore @nuclearpak some pest extermination required here please


----------



## The Great One

Abu Nasar said:


> What makes you sure it won't?


How many sattelites does Pakistan launch every year?


----------



## Indus Falcon

The Great One said:


> How many sattelites does Pakistan launch every year?


How is that any concern of yours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Great One

Abu Nasar said:


> How is that any concern of yours?





Pakistani shaheens said:


> Yes we don't have much resources in terms of money ..........blah blah blah.
> *And I'm sure that SUPARCO which is now 20th in world will become as good as nasa one day. Amin*





The Great One said:


> What makes you sure that your SUPARCO will become as good as NASA.





Abu Nasar said:


> What makes you sure it won't?



That's how it's of concern to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

It's none of your business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## random123

Does Pakistan looking to launch more satellites???


----------



## Cyberian

Ukraine, Pakistan plan to develop cooperation in space area
_Saturday 03 May 2014_

Ukraine and Pakistan are working on plans to develop cooperation in the space area, the State Space Agency of Ukraine (SSAU) has told Interfax-Ukraine.

The SSAU said that the sides have started preparing a Ukrainian-Pakistani intergovernmental agreement of cooperation in the exploration and use of space for peaceful purposes.

A source of Interfax-Ukraine in the Ukrainian aerospace sector said that the terms of the signing of the document today mainly depends on Pakistan.

"A draft agreement drawn up by Ukraine was sent to Pakistan in 2012. Among the promising directions of cooperation are the creation of rocket and space technologies, Earth remote sensing, launch services, space science and training of specialists," the source said, adding that today Ukraine is waiting for the answer from Pakistan.

"Pakistan might plan to expand the document with its own proposals," the source said.

*According to assessment presented by Pakistani Ambassador to Ukraine Wajahat Ali Muftee on Monday, the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) is mulling purchases of Ukrainian spare parts for Pakistani satellites as one of the top-priorities of cooperation in the space area with Ukraine.*

"Pakistani scientists are working on a project of own fighter, the JF Hunter," he added.

Ukraine is among countries of the global space club: the availability of the developed scientific and industrial base in the aerospace sector allows the country regularly launch rockets into space. According to expert assessments, Ukraine satisfies demand of 10% of the launch service market supplying own rockets.

Earth remote sensing is one of the promising segments of the space sector in Ukraine, in which the country has a chance to create own space environment monitoring systems in the closed cycle – from designing to the launch of spacecraft, using and interpreting information received.

Among key partners of Ukraine in the aerospace sector today are Brazil, the United States, Russia, China and the European Space Agency (ESA).

Ukraine, Pakistan plan to develop cooperation in space area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parhlo




----------



## AUz

karan21 said:


> Well then how will Pakistan catch up to India?? This will leave Pakistan far behind in the space arena.



We don't give a shit about india and our world doesn't revolve around 'catching upto india' sardar ji.

We just need to "cage" a billion uncivilized barbarians (Indian Muslims not included) inside useless, non-strategic gigantic plains. And for that, we have created a monster military machine armed with nuclear-missiles, cruise missiles, thousands of tanks, hundreds of advance fighter jets, sumbarines, and so on.

So india is "contained/caged" at its place permanently, since it can't even break the nuclear-chains we've created around it. And we are happy with that.

Pakistan's route of development is different...moreover, our space program is doing fine keeping in mind the low resources we have available as of now.

We will successfully put our remote sensing satellite up there by 2016/17 Inshallah...We already have our communication satellites in the space...

Our communication, navigation, and military-strike needs would be fulfilled by our own space program by 2020....

What else is needed? 

(If our economy picks up steam Inshallah, then probably we'll invest more and go for other projects in space as well..but as of now, we are alright).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheNoob

AUz said:


> We don't give a shit about india and our world doesn't revolve around 'catching upto india' sardar ji.
> 
> We just need to "cage" a billion uncivilized barbarians (Indian Muslims not included) inside useless, non-strategic gigantic plains. And for that, we have created a monster military machine armed with nuclear-missiles, cruise missiles, thousands of tanks, hundreds of advance fighter jets, sumbarines, and so on.
> 
> So india is "contained/caged" at its place permanently, since it can't even break the nuclear-chains we've created around it. And we are happy with that.
> 
> Pakistan's route of development is different...moreover, our space program is doing fine keeping in mind the low resources we have available as of now.
> 
> We will successfully put our remote sensing satellite up there by 2016/17 Inshallah...We already have our communication satellites in the space...
> 
> Our communication, navigation, and military-strike needs would be fulfilled by our own space program by 2020....
> 
> What else is needed?
> 
> (If our economy picks up steam Inshallah, then probably we'll invest more and go for other projects in space as well..but as of now, we are alright).




Well said Sir ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Inzamam ki tarah Insallah karte rehna se kaam nahi hota, kaam bhi karna padta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

KRAIT said:


> Inzamam ki tarah Insallah karte rehna se kaam nahi hota, kaam bhi karna padta hai



Kam krnay k baad hi inshallah khtay hain hum bhai...

We already put our communication satellite upthere...Remote sensing satellite is coming in 2016-17 "inshallah"....

Moreover, tell indians k oonchi ooonchi chornay se hi kam nahi hta..you have to deliver the product...bhonkta to kuta b bht hai..

Hint: JF-17 up and running...

Tejas: still a failure after decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

AUz said:


> Kam krnay k baad hi inshallah khtay hain hum bhai...
> 
> We already put our communication satellite upthere...Remote sensing satellite is coming in 2016-17 "inshallah"....
> 
> Moreover, tell indians k oonchi ooonchi chornay se hi kam nahi hta..you have to deliver the product...bhonkta to kuta b bht hai..
> 
> Hint: JF-17 up and running...
> 
> Tejas: still a failure after decades.


Chaman...satellites ki baat ho rahi hai...Tumahara satellite tumahare SLV se nahi gaya, tumhara satellite bhi nahi hai, kharida hua hai....hahahaha....

JF-7, China ke saath banaya gaya hai. Humne khud banaya hai. Chahe components bahar ke hon. Failure kahan se Already inducted. Limited Serial Production are being inducted in Air Force.

Aur hamara Space Program to tum compare bhi nahi kar sakte. Moon to chood, MARS jaa rahe hain.

World ka sabse extensive remote sensing satellite network hai jo different countries ko bhi data provide karta hai.

Hum to different countries ke satellites bhi launch karte and earn karte hain. 

Baat karta hai. 

Rengna start kiya nahi aur jo ud rahe hain unpe question karta hai.....Chal bhag yahan se.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan21

AUz said:


> We don't give a shit about india and our world doesn't revolve around 'catching upto india' sardar ji.
> 
> We just need to "cage" a billion uncivilized barbarians (Indian Muslims not included) inside useless, non-strategic gigantic plains. And for that, we have created a monster military machine armed with nuclear-missiles, cruise missiles, thousands of tanks, hundreds of advance fighter jets, sumbarines, and so on.
> 
> So india is "contained/caged" at its place permanently, since it can't even break the nuclear-chains we've created around it. And we are happy with that.
> 
> Pakistan's route of development is different...moreover, our space program is doing fine keeping in mind the low resources we have available as of now.
> 
> We will successfully put our remote sensing satellite up there by 2016/17 Inshallah...We already have our communication satellites in the space...
> 
> Our communication, navigation, and military-strike needs would be fulfilled by our own space program by 2020....
> 
> What else is needed?
> 
> (If our economy picks up steam Inshallah, then probably we'll invest more and go for other projects in space as well..but as of now, we are alright).



Do you really believe what you just said?? I mean really?? If you do, I have to say it must suck to be you!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

karan21 said:


> Wow, Pakistan's space program is really at a point where India was back in in 1970s. What are future ambitions of pakiatan in this field??
> 
> 
> Wow please explain me what is a satellite bus facility and what is Pakistani currently working on??



Pakistan's space program doesn't concern you.So keep your condescending posts to yourself or leave our forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

karan21 said:


> Do you really believe what you just said?? I mean really?? If you do, I have to say it must suck to be you!!!



Yes. I believe every single line of what I said. The only problem is, you have no reply and you know that what I said is correct/can't be denied.

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Pakistani shaheens said:


> L
> 
> 
> SUPARCO is indeed not like nasa but it's also not like our railway system. SUPARCO has developed artificial robotic satellite into space and which made Pakistan only muslim country and second south Asian country to achieve this milestone.
> And On 7 June 1962, at 19:53 hours (PST), the Rehbar-I was launched in space. The rocket went about 130 km into the atmosphere, making Pakistan the third country in Asia and the 10th in the world to conduct such a launch. And then on 9 June 1962 rehbar-II was also launched.


Stop talking about the 60s bro.

SUPARCO won't develop shit until someone removes the corrupt pessimists running it.

How much input from SUPARCO do you think goes into these new projects ???


----------



## Menace2Society

KRAIT said:


> Chaman...satellites ki baat ho rahi hai...Tumahara satellite tumahare SLV se nahi gaya, tumhara satellite bhi nahi hai, kharida hua hai....hahahaha....
> 
> JF-7, China ke saath banaya gaya hai. Humne khud banaya hai. Chahe components bahar ke hon. Failure kahan se Already inducted. Limited Serial Production are being inducted in Air Force.
> 
> Aur hamara Space Program to tum compare bhi nahi kar sakte. Moon to chood, MARS jaa rahe hain.
> 
> World ka sabse extensive remote sensing satellite network hai jo different countries ko bhi data provide karta hai.
> 
> Hum to different countries ke satellites bhi launch karte and earn karte hain.
> 
> Baat karta hai.
> 
> Rengna start kiya nahi aur jo ud rahe hain unpe question karta hai.....Chal bhag yahan se.....



And yet 687 million people don't have access to a toilet. India has a third of the worlds poor.

How do you morally justify this to yourself? If only Ghandi was alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

First Satellite Remote-Sensing Lab for crops opens in Pakistan
_Wednesday May 28, 2014_

Pakistan's Agriculture Secretary Ahmed Bakhsh Narejo inaugurated the country's first satellite remote-sensing laboratory on May 20, 2014 at the crop reporting service center in the agricultural extension division office.

The laboratory was established in collaboration with the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) and the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO). The laboratory is expected to help in crop monitoring, forecasting, and estimation through satellite remote sensing technology, and ensure accuracy of agricultural data. Activities are restricted to monitoring the main cash crops which include wheat, rice, cotton, and sugarcane. Suparco Director Abdul Ghafoor and Manager Hayat Khan also attended the inaugural activities.

For more information, read the article on the Pakistan Biotechnology Information Center website: Pakistan Biotechnology Information Center (PABIC).

First Satellite Remote-Sensing Lab for Crops Opens in Pakistan- Crop Biotech Update

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## najeeb ahmed

thanks for sharing... keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor2014

The current cost of the satellite was about $223 Million that includes the 3 years of development and also its launching. Although our private Corps are making $$$ Billions on yearly basis; would they can join in the club by paying the satellite cost along its launching???


----------



## MM_Haider

And now ISRO puts SUPARCO to shame .. ISRO has successfully put their satellite into Mars' orbit on first attempt while SUPARCO is busy in God knows what...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

*Workshop on Small Satellite Engineering and Design for OIC Countries, October 20-24 ,2014, Ankara, Turkey*

I*ntroduction*
A workshop on "Small Satellite Engineering and Design for OIC Countries" scheduled to be held by Inter-Islamic Network on Space Sciences & Technology (ISNET) in collaboration with the Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey’s Space Technologies Research Institute (TUBITAK UZAY) and with the support of Islamic Development Bank (IDB) on October 20-24,2014, in Ankara, Turkey.
The Workshop includes a two-day seminar on ‘Satellite Systems Engineering and Satellite Subsystems’ along with a two-day lecture-based hands-on training course on ‘Satellite Mission Design using STK (Satellite Tool Kit)’. The final day will be dedicated to a visit to Turkish space facilities.

*Workshop Background*
The last two decades have seen tremendous advancement in technologies in general and space technologies in particular. Benefits of space technology for socio-economic development and for sustaining modern way of life are undeniable.But for the countries faced with budgetary constraints, acquistion or development of space technology is becoming increasingly difficult. However, recent development in miniaturisation of electro-mechanical systems as well as cost-effective COTS-based systems have resulted in the development of small satellites which offer a number of space-based services that could only have been realised by big space missions only a couple of decades ago.

Besides the obvious applications offered by small satellite missions, this trend has opened the doors for developing countries and even universities to have low cost access to space and provision of a testbed for validation of new technologies, techniques and devices which could later be deployed on larger and more sophisticated space missions.

In light of the increasing realisation of the potential of small satellites the world over, OIC countries involved in space-related activities must also benefit from them to cater to their national socio-economic development objectives. The engineering and design philosophies of small satellites offer many attractive options to OIC countries and provide an opportunity for international cooperation and collaboration.

*Objectives*


To offer an avenue for mutual exchange of knowledge and experience on small satellite engineering and design among the OIC member States.
To facilitate sharing of expert-level knowledge and experience on small satellite system and sub-system design.
To provide hands-on training on advanced simulation software suites used in design, development and analysis of various satellite sub-systems
To present and propagate countries’ capabilities having track record in small satellite design and manufacturing

*Workshop Topics
Part-I Seminar on Satellite Systems Engineering and Satellite Subsystems*
Research papers centering on the following topics shall be presented at the seminar:

Introduction to Satellite Systems Engineering
System Engineering Standards
Satellite Lifecycle Design
Requirements Definition and Analysis Process
Satellite Architectural Design Process
Management Processes
Satellite Structures and Thermal Control Systems
Attitude and Orbit Determination Control System
On Board Data Handling
Equipment Design
*Part-II Hands-on Training on Satellite Mission Design using STK (Satellite Tool Kit)*
Applicants nominated by their respective organisations for the hands-on exercises shall be imparted training on the following topics:


Orbits Basic
STK Familiarization
Ephemeris Imports (SGP4)
Working with Sensors
Reports, Graphs, Access
Constellation and Chains
Communication Transponders
Communication Constraints
Communication Graphics
Visualization Option (VO)
Using External Terrain Data
Vector Geometry Tool Box
Attitude Module
Case Studies: Satellite System Design
*Programme*
The Workshop includes a two-day seminar on ‘Satellite Systems Engineering and Satellite Subsystems’ along with a two-day lecture-based hands-on training course on ‘Satellite Mission Design using STK (Satellite Tool Kit)’. Final day will be dedicated to visit to Turkish space facilities.
*Language of the Workshop*
All workshop presentations and lectures will be in English language.
*Target Audience*


Satellite system engineers
RF design engineers
Satellite mechanical engineers
Payload developers
Satellite sub-system engineers
Graduate students interested in satellite engineering from the host country as well as other OIC member countries are also encouraged to apply.

*Sponsorship*
ISNET will offer full/partial funding to a limited number of most suitable applicants from OIC member States. While applying for funding, an applicant must submit a letter of recommendation from the head of organisation along with a duly-filled application form to ISNET. Incomplete application forms shall either be returned or not be entertained depending upon the date of receipt.

*Application form*
*
Venue and Accommodation*
The Workshop will be held on the premises of TUBITAK UZAY in Ankara. Accommodation will be provided at a suitable hotel in Ankara. Participants travelling with spouses or other accompanying persons should pay the difference of room charges.
*
Life & Health Insurance*
The organisers and sponsors do not assume any responsibility of life and health insurance and advise participants to obtain travel and health insurance on their own or at their organisation’s expense.
*
Workshop Coordinators*

*ISNET*
Mr. ABDULLAH Jamil Khan
Administrator
ISNET Secretariat, SUPARCO HQ
Suparco Road, P.O. Box 8402
Karachi-75270, Pakistan
Tel: +92 21 3465 4473
Fax: +92 21 3469 4941
Email: admin@isnet.org.pk
*
TUBITAK UZAY*
Mr. SADIK Murat Yüksel
Department Manager
Institutional Development
TUBITAK UZAY
ODTU 06531 Ankara, Turkey
Tel: +90 312 2101310 - 1518
Fax: +90 312 2101055
Email: sadik.yuksel@tubitak.gov.tr
*
Deadlines*
Submission of research abstracts/training applications
*30 Jul 2014*

Intimation of selection
*10 Aug 2014*

Confirmation of sponsorship
*15 Aug 2014*

Submission of manuscripts/full papers
*30 Aug 2014*

Issuance of visa letter
*15 Sep 2014*

Workshop dates
*20-24 Oct 2014*

Workshop on Small Satellite Engineering and Design for OIC Countries, October 20-24 ,2014, Ankara, Turkey | IROST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

What this shit organization doing from past 20 years ??? kaanchay khaeel rahe hey ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

It is highly time to re-name SUPARCO, which is now past things. 

*What became of Pakistan’s space programme?*

By Gibran Ashraf
Published: September 29, 2014






Nearly 20 years ago, I remember walking through the packed halls of the then Taj Mahal hotel in Karachi where the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Commission (Suparco) had set up a magnificent display of the cosmos and their crowning jewel, the first Pakistani satellite Badar-1.

I remember, though young I was, how it captured the imagination of the young and old alike. How travel to the galaxy of stars, which at the time was only felt to be a figment of Hollywood’s unrestrained imagination, seemed like a reality to us.

The Mars rover programme of Nasa in 1998 threw the world into frenzy as they watched the first ever set of photos from the Red Planet’s surface. In Pakistan though, we continued to grapple with the uncertainty of our political and economic future.

Fast forward to present day, space is once again capturing our attention with neighbouring India managing a successful programme of not just launching into space but orchestrating the highly complex mission of sending a satellite to Mars– and that too on a shoestring budget.

It speaks volumes about their focus and of the capacity they have managed to build.

Suparco, initially formed under Pakistan’s sole Nobel laureate Dr Abdus Salam, seems to be creaking along to its Indian counterparts. Starved of funds, its focus has been limited to communication satellites, tracking weather in addition to working on specific military applications.

From being at the forefront of space exploration and development in Asia with the launch of Rehbar-I in the early 1960s, Pakistan today is far behind its neighbours including Iran, India and China.

The government, which gave impetus to our space programme by putting ink to a 30-year programme in 2011 in concert with the launch of our first communications satellite, needs to expand that to work with our educational institutions and expatriates. It must focus on building our capacity to produce the kind of minds which can help expand our capacities at a much faster pace and secure the space future of our country.

Perhaps, Suparco should hold more events such as the one in the Taj Mahal around the country to generate greater interest in the public to help take our space programme beyond the stars.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 29th, 2014._

What became of Pakistan’s space programme? – The Express Tribune


----------



## Cyberian

*PNSS-1 Project underway at CAE*

_Sunday September 28, 2014_

The Pakistan National Students' Satellite project is in progress and has moved to the second phase. In the first phase undergraduate student Mr Usama Ahmed developed design solution for detacheable photovoltaic panels and carried out optimization of spacecraft bus structure based on an initial unit requirement document (URD) provided by SUPARCO. He was awarded "Best Aerospace Engineering Project" award by the committe of aerospace engineering faculty.

In the second phase student Nasrullah Khan has joined the team, we welcome him aboard the PNSS-1 satellite research group. In this phase detail design calculations for PV solar arrays of SPU subsystem will be carried out. Upon successful review of the work by sponsors i.e SUPARCO development of engineering model will commence. This phase is likely to finish by August 2015.

PNSS-1 Project underway at CAE


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Stealth said:


> What this shit organization doing from past 20 years ??? kaanchay khaeel rahe hey ?



I like this explanation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

*PU signs MoUs with SUPARCO, Urban Unit*
_Saturday October 04, 2014

Staff Report_

*LAHORE*: The Punjab University’s Department of Space Sciences has signed separate memorandums of understanding (MoUs) with Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and the Punjab government’s Urban Unit to collaborate in space sciences and sharing emerging technologies and expertise.

Vice Chancellor Prof Dr Mujahid Kamran, SUPARCO Chairman Maj Gen (r) Ahmed Bilal, Urban Unit Chief Executive Officer Dr Nasir Javed, Department of Space Sciences Chairman Dr Syed Amer Mahmood, External Linkages Director Assistant Prof Dr Maria Maldonado, senior faculty members and officials were present on the occasion.

Addressing the ceremony, Dr Kamran said that the MoUs would help strengthen MPhil and PhD programmes at the PU and that students would find excellent career opportunities. He said that the PU would benefit from strengths and qualities of SUPARCO and hoped that mutual relations would improve further.

Maj Gen (r) Bilal said that SUPARCO was established in 1961 to conduct research and development in space technology. He said that SUPARCO was working towards developing indigenous capabilities in space technology and promoting space applications for socio-economic uplift of the country. He said that the new generation must know how important the space technology for development of the country was. He said that the development in space sciences was not possible without mutual cooperation between universities and institutions and SUPARCO wanted to get benefit from the research work of universities.

Dr Javed said that the Urban Unit and the PU would cooperate for urban development, share technical expertise and discuss latest developments in the field. Under the MoU, the signatories would exchange ideas, technical assistance and research, organise training workshops and provide internship and job opportunities.

PU signs MoUs with SUPARCO, Urban Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Bolingbrook Man Pleads Guilty To Illegally Exporting Carbon Fiber And Other Controlled Items To Pakistan
_Thursday October 2, 2014_

*CHICAGO* ― A Bolingbrook man pleaded guilty today to violating U.S. export laws, admitting that he shipped carbon fiber and microwave laminates, and attempted to ship a thermal imaging camera, from his company in Schaumburg to Pakistan without obtaining licenses from the U.S. Commerce Department, federal law enforcement officials announced today.

The defendant, BILAL AHMED, 34, was the president, agent, and owner of Trexim Corp., which used the address of a virtual office in Schaumburg. He pleaded guilty to one count of violating the International Emergency Economic Powers Act (IEEPA). Ahmed was arrested in March and remains free on a $100,000 secured bond pending sentencing on Jan. 15, 2015, in U.S District Court.

He faces a maximum penalty of 20 years in prison and a $1 million fine. His plea agreement anticipates an advisory United States Sentencing Guidelines range of 57 to 71 months in prison.

*In pleading guilty, Ahmed admitted that in 2009, he shipped carbon fiber ― Tenax-E HTS40 F13 12K 800 tex ― to Pakistan’s Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), believing that it would be used to make bullet-proof vests. * Ahmed knew that designated “dual use” goods required a license from the Commerce Department to be exported and that no goods could be shipped to certain entities, such as SUPARCO, without first receiving a U.S. export license.

Ahmed knew that the carbon fiber was subject to export regulation. Specifically, the material was controlled for nuclear nonproliferation and anti-terrorism reasons and required a license from the Commerce Department’s Bureau of Industry and Security to be exported to Pakistan. Neither Ahmed nor Trexim ever applied for or obtained the necessary license.

*Ahmed also admitted that in 2103, he shipped microwave laminate ― RT/duroid 5870 High Frequency Laminates ― to SUPARCO in Pakistan without applying for or obtaining the required export license.

Ahmed was arrested in March as he attempted to ship to Pakistan a FLIR HRC-U thermal imaging camera, which was on a Commerce Department list of controlled export goods for reasons of national security and regional stability.*

The guilty plea was announced by Zachary T. Fardon, United States Attorney for the Northern District of Illinois; Robert J. Holley, Special Agent-in-Charge of the Chicago Office of the Federal Bureau of Investigation, and Edward Holland, Supervisory Special Agent, U.S. Department of Commerce, Bureau of Industry and Security, Office of Export Enforcement, Chicago Field Office. The Justice Department’s National Security Division provided assistance in the case.

The government is being represented by Assistant U.S. Attorney Bethany Biesenthal.


Bolingbrook Man Pleads Guilty To Illegally Exporting Carbon Fiber And Other Controlled Items To Pakistan


----------



## Interceptor2014

Why not they allow private sector to invest in satellite development like GIDS and e.t.c.


----------



## he-man

Interceptor2014 said:


> Why not they allow private sector to invest in satellite development like GIDS and e.t.c.



Private sector has no money..............



VelocuR said:


> It is highly time to re-name SUPARCO, which is now past things.
> 
> *What became of Pakistan’s space programme?*
> 
> By Gibran Ashraf
> Published: September 29, 2014
> View attachment 97047
> 
> 
> Nearly 20 years ago, I remember walking through the packed halls of the then Taj Mahal hotel in Karachi where the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Commission (Suparco) had set up a magnificent display of the cosmos and their crowning jewel, the first Pakistani satellite Badar-1.
> 
> I remember, though young I was, how it captured the imagination of the young and old alike. How travel to the galaxy of stars, which at the time was only felt to be a figment of Hollywood’s unrestrained imagination, seemed like a reality to us.
> 
> The Mars rover programme of Nasa in 1998 threw the world into frenzy as they watched the first ever set of photos from the Red Planet’s surface. In Pakistan though, we continued to grapple with the uncertainty of our political and economic future.
> 
> Fast forward to present day, space is once again capturing our attention with neighbouring India managing a successful programme of not just launching into space but orchestrating the highly complex mission of sending a satellite to Mars– and that too on a shoestring budget.
> 
> It speaks volumes about their focus and of the capacity they have managed to build.
> 
> Suparco, initially formed under Pakistan’s sole Nobel laureate Dr Abdus Salam, seems to be creaking along to its Indian counterparts. Starved of funds, its focus has been limited to communication satellites, tracking weather in addition to working on specific military applications.
> 
> From being at the forefront of space exploration and development in Asia with the launch of Rehbar-I in the early 1960s, Pakistan today is far behind its neighbours including Iran, India and China.
> 
> The government, which gave impetus to our space programme by putting ink to a 30-year programme in 2011 in concert with the launch of our first communications satellite, needs to expand that to work with our educational institutions and expatriates. It must focus on building our capacity to produce the kind of minds which can help expand our capacities at a much faster pace and secure the space future of our country.
> 
> Perhaps, Suparco should hold more events such as the one in the Taj Mahal around the country to generate greater interest in the public to help take our space programme beyond the stars.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 29th, 2014._
> 
> What became of Pakistan’s space programme? – The Express Tribune



SUPAR(I).CO

If it takes new nomenclature seriously then it will return to profits in no time

On topic,it should be headed by scientists and not generals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor2014

he-man said:


> Private sector has no money..............
> 
> 
> 
> SUPAR(I).CO
> 
> If it takes new nomenclature seriously then it will return to profits in no time
> 
> On topic,it should be headed by scientists and not generals


They have enough money to buy all of the Govt. owned entities....


----------



## he-man

Interceptor2014 said:


> They have enough money to buy all of the Govt. owned entities....



They invest for profits only


----------



## Interceptor2014

he-man said:


> They invest for profits only


They will gain from Communications and Recon.


----------



## he-man

Interceptor2014 said:


> They will gain from Communications and Recon.



They see no profit else they would have invested.


----------



## fiza200

Good news and IT field is improving in Pakistan.


----------



## ashish1

I didnt knew Pakistan even had a space agency.What are the achievements of SUPACO till now??


----------



## TejasMk3

ashish1 said:


> I didnt knew Pakistan even had a space agency.What are the achievements of SUPACO till now??


I think they were the first space agency in the subcontinent,They started some 8 years before us. After that I dont know what they have done.

I believe Pakistan's strategy as mentioned by @RiazHaq is that people should pursue space only after all problems on earth have been solved, so I guess they are focusing on that. Maybe is why they have not done much since then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashish1

TejasMk3 said:


> I think they were the first space agency in the subcontinent,They started some 8 years before us. After that I dont know what they have done.
> 
> I believe Pakistan's strategy as mentioned by @RiazHaq is that people should pursue space only after all problems on earth have been solved, so I guess they are focusing on that. Maybe is why they have not done much since then.


Wikipedia says that they have built only one satellite till now and SUPARCO was formed in 1961,so what they did in these 40 years??


----------



## Faiez

ashish1 said:


> Wikipedia says that they have built only one satellite till now and SUPARCO was formed in 1961,so what they did in these 40 years??



originally started during ayub khan time...initially started playing with rockets with american help....

launched a couple of satellites for research purpose with help of foreign companies/universities etc...these were LEO satellites which don't last long in the orbit....

and worked on development of some missiles...

you see the thing is that the missile and space exploration rockets are quite similar, so what ever expertise pakistan has in this field is mostly used for the missile (weapon) side...and very little on space exploration stuff...and funding for suparco is probably very low too....


----------



## GORKHALI

*The most peaceful thread in PDF. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

With all the Man power we have .... our space program is a mystery zero ambition


----------



## mr.robot

Elon Musk without resources of a government should be an example for Suparco if they have some shame....


----------



## gslv mk3

AUz said:


> We will successfully put our remote sensing satellite up there by 2016/17 Inshallah...We already have our communication satellites in the space...
> 
> Our communication, navigation, and military-strike needs would be fulfilled by our own space program by 2020



Not possible.Your communications sat was a 'build & launch' contract for Chinese.The same with your remote sensing sat.Pakistani navigation & military sat by 2020 ? forget it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TimeToScoot

@gslv mk3 

I'm surprised you even bothered replying to defence.pk's premier loony @AUz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Golden Eagle 007

fahad196 said:


> i love pakistan becouse pakistan is very heavy country


thats the funniest thing i ever heard


----------



## zaid butt

Golden Eagle 007 said:


> thats the funniest thing i ever heard



its not funnier its heavier


----------



## JamD

I have heard from a source in SUPARCO that they are ready to tested a locally developed Synthetic Aperture Radar on an airborne platform. For this purpose a team from SUPARCO is currently in PAC Kamra and a test flight is expected around 10th to 18th of June 2015. I doubt it will be reported in the news as it has little propaganda value (unlike lets say a flashy missile test).

I couldn't fish for any more details and I obviously can't give or name a source but this is very good news for us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

JamD said:


> I have heard from a source in SUPARCO that they are ready to tested a locally developed Synthetic Aperture Radar on an airborne platform. For this purpose a team from SUPARCO is currently in PAC Kamra and a test flight is expected around 10th to 18th of June 2015. I doubt it will be reported in the news as it has little propaganda value (unlike lets say a flashy missile test).
> 
> I couldn't fish for any more details and I obviously can't give or name a source but this is very good news for us



There were plans of a SAR satellite to be launched in 215 that was then pushed to 2016-2017 time frame so what you are saying might well be totally happening and true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JamD

Arsalan said:


> There were plans of a SAR satellite to be launched in 215 that was then pushed to 2016-2017 time frame so what you are saying might well be totally happening and true.


There are two satellites under construction. One at Karachi SRDC and another at Lahore SRDC. There's some time to go before they will be ready (I think they make three models of a satellite they want to launch, the final of which called the 'flight model' is the one that is actually launched, the others are for evaluation waghaira I suppose)

I wish I knew more details. I wonder if the SAR is for satellites or for a UAV for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

JamD said:


> There are two satellites under construction. One at Karachi SRDC and another at Lahore SRDC. There's some time to go before they will be ready (I think they make three models of a satellite they want to launch, the final of which called the 'flight model' is the one that is actually launched, the others are for evaluation waghaira I suppose)
> 
> I wish I knew more details. I wonder if the SAR is for satellites or for a UAV for now.



if we get to find out what plane they are using for the testing of this SAR we will get a pretty good idea!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamD

Arsalan said:


> if we get to find out what plane they are using for the testing of this SAR we will get a pretty good idea!!


Thats EXACTLY what I tried to fish for. No luck


----------



## Arsalan

JamD said:


> Thats EXACTLY what I tried to fish for. No luck



The news will come out in few days


----------



## kaku1

Arsalan said:


> There were plans of a SAR satellite to be launched in 215 that was then pushed to 2016-2017 time frame so what you are saying might well be totally happening and true.


You mean satellite ?


----------



## Arsalan

kaku1 said:


> You mean satellite ?



yes


----------



## kaku1

Arsalan said:


> yes


Wow, directly SAR. 

Why not directly import one sat from China.


----------



## JamD

kaku1 said:


> Wow, directly SAR.
> 
> Why not directly import one sat from China.


Satellite, SAR or SAR satellite? Lol

I only know of a locally built SAR that will be tested with the help of PAF


----------



## kaku1

JamD said:


> Satellite, SAR or SAR satellite? Lol
> 
> I only know of a locally built SAR that will be tested with the help of PAF


Any proof of locally build SAR?

And it is in which band? X-band?


----------



## JamD

kaku1 said:


> Wow, directly SAR.
> 
> Why not directly import one sat from China.


I think it is very positive that we are establishing local domain knowledge of these things


----------



## kaku1

JamD said:


> I think it is very positive that we are establishing domain knowledge of thesethings


I am not able to get you.


----------



## JamD

kaku1 said:


> I am not able to get you.


Sorry phone is acting up i have edited post now



kaku1 said:


> Any proof of locally build SAR?
> 
> And it is in which band? X-band?


Sorry no proof only word of mouth. No idea about band, forgot to ask. Radars aren't my forte.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

JamD said:


> Sorry phone is acting up i have edited post now
> 
> 
> Sorry no proof only word of mouth. No idea about band, forgot to ask. Radars aren't my forte.









Image for RISAT-1, Definitely SARis for only purpose, recce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

kaku1 said:


> Wow, directly SAR.
> 
> Why not directly import one sat from China.


that what they have done in the name of space and satellite development


----------



## volatile

kaku1 said:


> Wow, directly SAR.
> 
> Why not directly import one sat from China.



Unlike you guys we really want to create some thing using our own knowledge and then call it indiginous


----------



## kaku1

volatile said:


> Unlike you guys we really want to create some thing using our own knowledge and then call it indiginous


Unlike? Like what?


----------



## Dazzler

kaku1 said:


> Wow, directly SAR.
> 
> Why not directly import one sat from China.



We don't run DRDO and ADA like websites claiming a world logging flight hiurs for 20+ years and deliver nothing. 
In the mean time, your troll intentions r quite evident so buzz of to your forum while you can. Suparco is working on multiple and interesting satellite related projects for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

Dazzler said:


> We don't run DRDO and ADA like websites claiming a world logging flight hiurs for 20+ years and deliver nothing.
> In the mean time, your troll intentions r quite evident so buzz of to your forum while you can. *Suparco* is working on multiple and interesting satellite related projects for a while.


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## volatile

kaku1 said:


> Unlike? Like what?


LCA,Air Craft Carrier,Brahmos and list goes on and on


----------



## Arsalan

kaku1 said:


> Wow, directly SAR.
> 
> Why not directly import one sat from China.



No harm in that either, if they have some good options i do not see any harm in buying from them directly. It is good as long as it is serving its purpose!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

volatile said:


> LCA,Air Craft Carrier,Brahmos and list goes on and on


I want to here more list which is on "go and on".


----------



## volatile

kaku1 said:


> I want to here more list which is on "go and on".


List all major projects which are called Indigenous and you will know


----------



## kaku1

volatile said:


> List all major projects which are called Indigenous and you will know


Now all. 

Arre, atleast India build it with help, what the Pak doing? Let say SAR C-Band in RISAT-1 is also imported, but still now this capability India hold now, what Pak doing, still counting starts?



Dazzler said:


> We don't run DRDO and ADA like websites claiming a world logging flight hiurs for 20+ years and deliver nothing.


Again wrong, thats ISRO, not DRDO.



> Suparco is working on multiple and interesting satellite related projects for a while.



SUPARCO is the best example what we say "masterly inactivity". The scientist playing solitaire on there work stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

kaku1 said:


> Now all.
> 
> Arre, atleast India build it with help, what the Pak doing? Let say SAR C-Band in RISAT-1 is also imported, but still now this capability India hold now, what Pak doing, still counting starts?
> 
> 
> Again wrong, thats ISRO, not DRDO.
> 
> 
> 
> SUPARCO is the best example what we say "masterly inactivity". The scientist playing solitaire on there work stations.



At least read properly before replying. DRDO boasts on Arjun, ADA on Tejas, both are far from accepted by their primary users.

Regarding Suparco, it is under sanctions for almost 20 years kid, still it has achieved a lot considering all the financial adn political handicaps it has suffered.


----------



## kaku1

Dazzler said:


> \
> Regarding Suparco, it is under sanctions for almost 20 years kid, still it has achieved a lot considering all the financial adn political handicaps it has suffered.


So, what you think ISRO was not in sanctions, kid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

volatile said:


> List all major projects which are called Indigenous and you will know



SUPARCO 2040 ! That's a long 25 years from now.By that time i will be old.

Space programme 2040 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kaku1

Dazzler said:


> At least read properly before replying. DRDO boasts on Arjun, ADA on Tejas, both are far from accepted by their primary users.


You bringing a whole different topic, thats called a buthurt, my boy. But I wont go in that.


----------



## Dazzler

kaku1 said:


> So, what you think ISRO was not in sanctions, kid?



they were lifted after a while, unlike suparco which is still under sanctions for 20 years.



kaku1 said:


> You bringing a whole different topic, thats called a buthurt, my boy. But I wont go in that.



its called boasting that you guys are all about. kid


----------



## kaku1

Dazzler said:


> they were lifted after a while, unlike suparco which is still under sanctions for 20 years.


They were lifted in 2011, not after a while, you thinking in 2011 ISRO was dependent on anybody for becoming a space faring agency?


----------



## Mr.Nair

kaku1 said:


> You bringing a whole different topic, thats called a buthurt, my boy. But I wont go in that.



Iran space race is much ahead than pakistan even under sanctions till now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaku1

Dazzler said:


> its called boasting that you guys are all about. kid


Yes we all are about this. But the real question is what about you are all about?


----------



## Dazzler

kaku1 said:


> They were lifted in 2011, not after a while, you thinking in 2011 ISRO was dependent on anybody for becoming a space faring agency?



most of them were lifted way earlier, as i said, read before you post.


----------



## punit

Dazzler said:


> We don't run DRDO and ADA like websites claiming a world logging flight hiurs for 20+ years and deliver nothing.
> In the mean time, your troll intentions r quite evident so buzz of to your forum while you can. Suparco is working on multiple and interesting satellite related projects for a while.


THINK TANKED !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Dazzler said:


> most of them were lifted way earlier, as i said, read before you post.


 You know nothing bro, good dreams you watching, the whole world want to destroy Pak space program.



Dazzler said:


> most of them were lifted way earlier, as i said, read before you post.


If you know so much about ISRO, 

give me details what was the products which ISRO not able to import under sanctions, and SUPARCO still not able to? And what now ISRO importing, after sanctions are lifted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Dazzler said:


> they were lifted after a while, unlike suparco which is still under sanctions for 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> its called boasting that you guys are all about. kid



Sanctioned Iranian space agency

Iranian Space Agency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

kaku1 said:


> Dont fall in Pakistani pit, they blame everything on foreigners for there failures.
> 
> What you expect a country which able to launch missile, but not able to build a simple SLV that can deliver 50 kg payload to LEO.
> And for this too they blame foreign sanctions.



Post reported, next time try to be more specific instead of blaming the whole nation and country and what not. Your hatred towards us is understandable but keep it to yourself.


----------



## kaku1

Dazzler said:


> Post reported, next time try to be more specific instead of blaming the whole nation and country and what not. Your hatred towards us is understandable but keep it to yourself.


Why you reporting to me about post reported? 

Please send a court notice too. Maybe that suppress your idiocies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Pakistanis making excuses.... 
They had the support of USA/NASA since years and now they have China......  .. still can't learn anything more than turning a screwdriver.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

AugenBlick said:


> Pakistanis making excuses....
> They had the support of USA/NASA since years and now they have China......  .. still can't learn anything more than turning a screwdriver.



forgot all the screwing we did?


----------



## AugenBlick

xyxmt said:


> forgot all the screwing we did?


you mean in the last decade when your cities burned ........ 
yup forgot


----------



## xyxmt

AugenBlick said:


> you mean in the last decade when your cities burned ........
> yup forgot



we can take it like a man, can you?
still crying like ugly bitches for 26/11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

xyxmt said:


> we can take it like a man, can you?
> still crying like ugly bitches for 26/11


sorry i am veggie baniya ... too weak .... you are strong blond haired blue eyed destined for jannat ..... 
Now go turn the screwdriver like your han/arab masters order you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

kaku1 said:


> Why you reporting to me about post reported?
> 
> Please send a court notice too. Maybe that suppress your idiocies.



Nah, go find more pigeons


----------



## xyxmt

AugenBlick said:


> *sorry i am veggie baniya* ... too weak .... you are strong blond haired blue eyed destined for jannat .....
> Now go turn the screwdriver like your han/arab masters order you.



finally reality is setting in after endless denials


----------



## kaku1

Dazzler said:


> Nah, go find more pigeons


Yeah bro, I know how it like to be to defend something that is undefendable. Then you start to talk anything. It happens, really.


----------



## AugenBlick

xyxmt said:


> finally reality is setting in after endless denials


----------



## Dazzler

kaku1 said:


> Yeah bro, I know how it like to be to defend something that is undefendable. Then you start to talk anything. It happens, really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Dazzler said:


>


Thats what I said, it happens. Its not your fault.


----------



## Dazzler

kaku1 said:


> Thats what I said, it happens. Its not your fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaku1

Dazzler said:


>


Now you bring the "Lal Topi" too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Dazzler said:


>



Pakistan drones, no fuel or battery required...


----------



## xyxmt

punit said:


> still crying over peshawar drama!



shit happens and we take it like men, we dont cry like ugly bitches.
Lakhwai chaey? Hafiz Chaey?


----------



## zaid butt

punit said:


> thats why every pakistani worth his salt cry RAW RAW RAW .. from morning to evening !!


this was a good thread 
but you f*ucking indians derailed this thread shut your mouth and leave this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

punit said:


> thats why every pakistani worth his salt cry RAW RAW RAW .. from morning to evening !!



you forgot about every time indian PM's fart got stuck, its ISI's finger blocking it


----------



## punit

zaid butt said:


> this was a good thread
> but you f*ucking indians derailed this thread shut your mouth and leave this thread


IT WAS UR Think Tank .. who tanked big time !



xyxmt said:


> you forgot about every time indian PM's fart got stuck, its ISI's finger blocking it


lol in ur nightnmares ! On PDF alone daily 5 threads been posted about RAW !


----------



## SHAMK9

Can't we have one good thread without butthurt bharotis shitting in it?



punit said:


> lol in ur nightnmares ! On PDF alone daily 5 threads been posted about RAW !


Your great nation arrested a fuckin pigeon over alleged spy mission, you don't get to talk.


----------



## nafsiati

punit said:


> IT WAS UR Think Tank .. who tanked big time !
> 
> 
> lol in ur nightnmares ! On PDF alone daily 5 threads been posted about RAW !



What about your kaveri engines? dropped that project? awwwww what a shame son


----------



## punit

nafsiati said:


> What about your kaveri engines? dropped that project? awwwww what a shame son


how many engines have u developed so far ! and jet engine in Space related Thread!



SHAMK9 said:


> Can't we have one good thread without butthurt bharotis shitting in it?
> 
> 
> Your great nation arrested a fuckin pigeon over alleged spy mission, you don't get to talk.


better than arresting own citizens in the name of RAW!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

punit said:


> thats why every pakistani worth his salt cry RAW RAW RAW .. from morning to evening !!


Hey, at least we're rational and sane enough to direct our allegations at institutions and human beings, whereas every 'Indian worth his salt' is out chasing and crying ISI ISI ISI at pigeons and other random wildlife and livestock. 

Perhaps you lot who don't eat meat should start eating meat, maybe then you'll stop fantasizing about birds and animals being spies, or whatever other human activity you need to use them as substitutes for ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Hey, at least we're rational and sane enough to direct our allegations at institutions and human beings, whereas every 'Indian worth his salt' is out chasing and crying ISI ISI ISI at pigeons and other random wildlife and livestock.
> 
> Perhaps you lot who don't eat meat should start eating meat, maybe then you'll stop fantasizing about birds and animals being spies, or whatever other human activity you need to use them as substitutes for ....


really! so allegation of RAW financing 500 million $ to destabilize Chinese corridor to supplying nukes to TTP were extremely sane allegation. keep it up sir!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

punit said:


> really! so allegation of RAW financing 500 million $ to destabilize Chinese corridor to supplying nukes to TTP were extremely sane allegation. keep it up sir!


Compared to the arrest, cavity search, x-rays and interrogation India inflicts upon suspects of the avian variety, yes, Pakistan is by far the more sane and rational party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Compared to the arrest, cavity search, x-rays and interrogation India inflicts upon suspects of the avian variety, yes, Pakistan is by far the more sane and rational party.


ok sir! what ever floats ur boat !


----------



## halfilhal

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Compared to the arrest, cavity search, x-rays and interrogation India inflicts upon suspects of the avian variety, yes, Pakistan is by far the more sane and rational party.



We are too refined to do the search khushboo laga ke like you?



SHAMK9 said:


> Can't we have one good thread without butthurt bharotis shitting in it?
> 
> 
> Your great nation arrested a fuckin pigeon over alleged spy mission, you don't get to talk.



so sorry, we did not know you were waiting for the pigeon khusbhoo laga ke


----------



## nafsiati

punit said:


> how many engines have u developed so far ! and jet engine in Space related Thread!
> 
> Son thats more defensive than i have expected from you! We never claimed to make one and you started derailing this thread with your indian indigenousness that its going nowhere! Anyway buying 36 rafaels is very indigenous i admit!!!
> I dont see any tejas fleet in Indian airforce! What a waste of so many crores for this junk lol!


----------



## scythian500

Come Visit us At Our Iranian Mullah Made Corner:

Iranian Nano-Technology Products

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

scythian500 said:


> Come Visit us At Our Iranian *infidel* Mullah Made Corner:
> 
> Iranian Nano-Technology Products









@scythian500 : Thanks for being a sport bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

punit said:


> better than arresting own citizens in the name of RAW!



Better than Kasabing someone?
In his own words, "Bhagwan qasam mora se ghalti hua na, abhi ko ainda aesa na kerna mango"


----------



## punit

xyxmt said:


> Better than Kasabing someone?
> In his own words, "Bhagwan qasam mora se ghalti hua na, abhi ko ainda aesa na kerna mango"


his real name was Amar singh!


----------



## gslv mk3

volatile said:


> Unlike you guys we really want to create some thing using our own knowledge and then call it indiginous



Our SAR program is based on decades of R&D in this field 

http://www.caneus.org/sstdm/presentations/day2/Session3/02-TMisra_SSTDM_01042014.pdf



Dazzler said:


> We don't run DRDO and ADA like websites claiming a world logging flight hiurs for 20+ years and deliver nothing.



Suparco has been in existence for about 50 years-what have it delivered ?Our space agency have delivered excellent results. And for all the 'sanctions' and '' excuses,we were under the same constraints when we started our SLV program.

Lets not even talk about Pakistan's aerospace industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

When Pakistan will going to privatize the SUPARCO?


----------



## gslv mk3

@hunter_hunted keep crying troll



> *Satellite Name:* Paksat 1R
> *Status:* active
> *Position:* 38° E (38° E)
> *Norad:* 37779
> *Cospar number:* 2011-042A
> *Operator:*Pakistan Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunications
> *Launch date:* 11-Aug-2011
> *Launch site:*Xichang Satellite Launch Center
> *Launch vehicle:*Long March CZ-3B/E
> *Launch mass (kg):* 5115
> *Dry mass (kg):* 2100
> *Manufacturer:China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)*
> *Model (bus):DFH-4 Bus*
> 
> SatBeams - Satellite Details - Paksat 1R



@tahir195 Nah man,nothing can match JF 17 -the Su 30 MKI which we make at HAL,cannot match it.No,not even the Su 35

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hunter_hunted

gslv mk3 said:


> @hunter_hunted keep crying troll
> 
> 
> 
> @tahir195 Nah man,nothing can match JF 17 -the Su 30 MKI which we make at HAL,cannot match it.No,not even the Su 35



Keep whining troll . You are just another pathetic Modi-fied scum


----------



## gslv mk3

hunter_hunted said:


> Keep whining troll



Only one whining here is you & Suparco.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hunter_hunted

gslv mk3 said:


> Only one whining here is you & Suparco.



We are on roll . So you dont have to worry, you have my permission to die


----------



## tahir195

gslv mk3 said:


> @hunter_hunted keep crying troll
> 
> 
> 
> @tahir195 Nah man,nothing can match JF 17 -the Su 30 MKI which we make at HAL,cannot match it.No,not even the Su 35


if you make su-30 mki then why you sent it back to russian for integration of brahmos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

tahir195 said:


> you make su-30 mki then why you sent it back to russian for integration of brahmos



It was upgraded in India for carryng Brahmos.Check the news first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tahir195

gslv mk3 said:


> It was upgraded in India for carryng Brahmos.Check the news first.


Ha bhai tu jeeta ma hara
teri ghori agae aur mera ghora pecha


----------



## Screambowl

How come this thread ended up to brahmos and and JF-17 ?  wasn't it about Pakistani satellites .. Miya ji jaan deo 



scythian500 said:


> Come Visit us At Our Iranian Mullah Made Corner:
> 
> Iranian Nano-Technology Products



hahahahahahaha


----------



## zahidiqbalrana

Cool, Awesome... amazing


----------



## Assault Rifle

@The Deterrent

Is PRSS-1 going to be launched by China or Pakistan's Shaheen-3? 

If it is going to be Shaheen-3 don't you think that Pakistan should first validate the launch vehicle by launching a cheap and smaller satellite(<100kg) before launching PRSS instead of risking Pakistan's first major remote sensing satellite in the first launch attempt?


----------



## Assault Rifle

@Karl

Is PRSS-1 going to be launched by China or Pakistan's Shaheen-3? 

If it is going to be Shaheen-3 don't you think that Pakistan should first validate the launch vehicle by launching a cheap and smaller satellite(<100kg) before launching bigger PRSS; instead of risking Pakistan's first major remote sensing satellite in the first launch attempt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Assault Rifle said:


> @Karl
> 
> Is PRSS-1 going to be launched by China or Pakistan's Shaheen-3?
> 
> If it is going to be Shaheen-3 don't you think that Pakistan should first validate the launch vehicle by launching a cheap and smaller satellite(<100kg) before launching bigger PRSS; instead of risking Pakistan's first major remote sensing satellite in the first launch attempt?



Don't joke its going to be launched by the Chinese


----------



## Devil Soul

Posted Date: 18th August, 2015 Last updated at 18:38 PST
*China agrees to collaborate with Pakistan in space technology*
Ahsan Iqbal stresses the joint launch of space missions which consist of astronauts from both countries.


China has agreed to collaborate with Pakistan in space technology as part of the Karamay declaration under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

At a meeting of Pak-China forum in Karamay last week, Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal proposed space technology collaboration between the two countries.

According to an official of the forum, the proposal was approved and made part of the Karamay-Xinjiang

Ahsan Iqbal stressed the joint launch of space missions which consist of astronauts from both countries.
Radio Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Does that mean I'm going to meet @Armstrong in the Chinese space station?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Devil Soul

samlove said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samlove

Devil Soul said:


>



i dont want to start a discussion on this man , as for laugh a country who didnt even send a single rocket into space , talking about man space mission so think abou tht

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

samlove said:


> i dont want to start a discussion on this man , as for laugh a country who didnt even send a single rocket into space , talking about man space mission so think abou tht


The same was said before Pakistan became Nuclear.... Stay tuned ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistanisage

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Does that mean I'm going to meet @Armstrong in the Chinese space station?





You know he is a Space Veteran being the first " Man on the Moon ".

It will be a small step for a man but a huge leap for " China - Pakistan Relations ".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mo12

is there any source from China?


----------



## samlove

Devil Soul said:


> The same was said before Pakistan became Nuclear.... Stay tuned ...



will wait ..........................


----------



## AugenBlick

Hmmm...same was said by the minister from Pak side and the Chinese minister "agreed". 
Would love a concrete MoU first. 
China is an advanced space power....what does Pak bring to the table?


----------



## Devil Soul

*China agrees cooperation with Pakistan in space technology*


APP
August 18, 2015, 7:08 pm
 







*PESHAWAR* - The Chinese government has agreed with the proposal of Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal, making the collaboration between Pakistan and China in space technology as part of the Karamay declaration under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.


At the Pak-China forum meeting held in Karamay-Xinjiang last week, Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal proposed space technology collaboration between Pakistan and China, an official of the forum said, adding that the declaration was later approved unanimously after the two-day meeting ended on August 12.


At the concluding session, Ahsan Iqbal said that bilateral collaboration on space technology would take Pakistan-China relations to new heights. He stressed upon a joint launch of space missions consisting astronauts from both countries. "This is the strength of the CPEC to increase more connectivity between the two friendly countries. It will shape up the future destiny of both the nations through communication linkages," he said.


Chinese Ambassador Sun Weidong was also a part of the forum. He labelled the meetings as successful in increasing understanding among the related stakeholders for implementing the economic corridor. He pointed out the field of energy and communication as a major part of the CPEC.


Over 300 officials, businesspersons and public figures were a part of the two-day forum. Another decision made at the forum was to make these meetings a permanent platform that will meet every year to examine the project and present collaboration on broader aspects.


The forum will also be used to ensure the project's true objective of promoting Pakistan-China relations. At the end of the closing session, Senator Mushahid Hussain and China's National People’s Congress Committee Vice Chairperson Madam Baige Zaho gave a detailed joint presentation on the approvals and achievements of the CPEC forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

so what is coming Satellite or SLV?


----------



## chaanmia

punit said:


> so what is coming Satellite or SLV?


orbitting Zaid Hamid   on more serious note, SLV tech can be used to make ICBM and it won't be surprizing if Pakistan do it  What is your view as an Indian?


----------



## punit

chaanmia said:


> orbitting Zaid Hamid   on more serious note, SLV tech can be used to make ICBM and it won't be surprizing if Pakistan do it  What is your view as an Indian?


Pakistan having ICBM is not much concern for us since current pak missile covers almost entire India.


----------



## chaanmia

punit said:


> Pakistan having ICBM is not much concern for us since current pak missile covers almost entire India.


With adequate tech (aegis,THAAD/russian ABM/israeli arrow) and money (which india have in plenty)
MRBM is defendable but ICBM is simply unstoppable 

but forget it the 'IF' is huge


----------



## Agent Smith

Devil Soul said:


> The same was said before Pakistan became Nuclear.... Stay tuned ...



of man, you achieved this great feat by exploding china made device, congrats

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

We might as well outsource our government to China as well since we are so incompetent of doing anything on our own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naveen mishra




----------



## Devil Soul

Agent Smith said:


> of man, you achieved this great feat by exploding china made device, congrats


What eva floats ur boat, but i am glad that ur backside is still on fire after so many years


----------



## IN-2030

Devil Soul said:


> Ahsan Iqbal stressed the joint launch of space missions which consist of astronauts


----------



## Devil Soul

satya prakash patel said:


>


*Tum Itna Jo Muskura Rahe Ho Kya Gham Hai Jisko Chhupa Rahe Ho *


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think privatization of SUPARCO will even help us to achieve it.


----------



## Nilgiri

black-hawk_101 said:


> I think privatization of SUPARCO will even help us to achieve it.



Privatisation is not a magic wand for something so long term research intensive as Space when you have no immediate cash flow short term.

Unless you mean make it a private company and then give massive State support and funding.

What is SUPARCO's yearly budget out of interest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Nilgiri said:


> Privatisation is not a magic wand for something so long term research intensive as Space when you have no immediate cash flow short term.
> 
> Unless you mean make it a private company and then give massive State support and funding.
> 
> What is SUPARCO's yearly budget out of interest?


In Musharaf's era, he was willing to privatize the whole Military sector to 100%. As he thinks that It's not the duty of Military to produce equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

black-hawk_101 said:


> In Musharaf's era, he was willing to privatize the whole Military sector to 100%. As he thinks that It's not the duty of Military to produce equipment.



I agree with his sentiment. Design R&D houses can be set up and financed by government (until industry is in a position to take over elements of this)...but production and quality control must be done by private sector...for maximum efficiency.

With space however it is much more difficult as there is no direct guaranteed domestic customer (to same extent) and it takes a long time to produce the research, collaborate and create the logistics and investment cycles with guaranteed financing at low margin and expect to turn a material profit at the end of it.

SpaceX for example only works because of the massive amounts spent on NASA during the cold war and the massive assured funding the related production companies (Boeing, LM, ATK, honeywell etc.) got from the Govt. They are riding the momentum from that and the high quality capital they can harvest and harness.

At this stage Pakistan is better to keep Suparco on one or two projects maximum. Remote sensing tech and conversion of one of the military IRBM rockets to a civilian model should be the first two steps and make a 5 - 10 year plan for that. Involve students in universities and colleges to make nano sats....they can collaborate with various countries for the first few if needed.

After some momentum and tangible coordinated progress is achieved....it can be privatized if needed... once some semblance of economy of scale and direction has been achieved.


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*India, Pakistan, Training Together, For Space - Learning the ropes of Rocketry, the building block of a Space programme.*






_
Indian and pakistan nationals loading Judi-Dart into launcher. This is a part of their training in launching meteorological rockets in connection with the IIOE. Left to Right: *D. Eashwardas, Indian Trainee* and *Salim Mehmud, Pakistan trainee.*_

- Space for Development: US-Indian Space Relations 1955 -1976

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Basel

Just saw news on TV that for Moharrum Jalooses Gov't will use SUPARCO surveillance system.

Any details from any knowledgeable member?

@Zarvan @Windjammer @Horus @waz


----------



## milen

Thanks so much for the kind words dear friends, I'm glad you found this information useful!


----------



## v9s

RFP for the *Consultancy & Technical Services of Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite* (PRSS-1)

http://www.suparco.gov.pk/eprocurement/Document/PRSS.pdf


----------



## Force Awakens

Based on the RFP looks like no SAR payload on board.Only electro optical payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

Force Awakens said:


> Based on the RFP looks like no SAR payload on board.Only electro optical payload.


Second one will have SAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZARAJ

Assault Rifle said:


> @Karl
> 
> Is PRSS-1 going to be launched by China or Pakistan's Shaheen-3?
> 
> If it is going to be Shaheen-3 don't you think that Pakistan should first validate the launch vehicle by launching a cheap and smaller satellite(<100kg) before launching bigger PRSS; instead of risking Pakistan's first major remote sensing satellite in the first launch attempt?


It will be launched by chinese launcher



neehar said:


> @SUPARCO its interesting to know that an army general heads pakistan's space program..why is it so??here only scientists are selected for the job.


Because army generals wants to enjoy a higher post when they are retired.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lagging behind


----------



## kalibr

Any news from pakistani space program


----------



## fitpOsitive

gslv mk3 said:


> Our SAR program is based on decades of R&D in this field
> 
> http://www.caneus.org/sstdm/presentations/day2/Session3/02-TMisra_SSTDM_01042014.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Suparco has been in existence for about 50 years-what have it delivered ?Our space agency have delivered excellent results. And for all the 'sanctions' and '' excuses,we were under the same constraints when we started our SLV program.
> 
> Lets not even talk about Pakistan's aerospace industry.


No sir, although the same embargoes on you guys also, but you get ultimately what you want to get. Ground reality all different for you and us. Even Israel is under almost same embargoes(I was surprised by this fact, even germany is under many such embargoes), but even american cruise missile experts go to Israel on deputation. 
I can tell you many many more examples, which as engineer(electronic embedded systems) I know for sure, but that comes under sensitive info. 
America imposes such embargoes to deal with nations individually. Same lala ji strategy. They impose same embargoes on almost all, then after some negotiation and bargain some countries manage to get some incentives, and other remain Pakistan.


----------



## gslv mk3

Rana of Heryana said:


> No sir, although the same embargoes on you guys also, but you get ultimately what you want to get. Ground reality all different for you and us. Even Israel is under almost same embargoes(I was surprised by this fact, even germany is under many such embargoes), but even american cruise missile experts go to Israel on deputation.
> I can tell you many many more examples, which as engineer(electronic embedded systems) I know for sure, but that comes under sensitive info.
> America imposes such embargoes to deal with nations individually. Same lala ji strategy. They impose same embargoes on almost all, then after some negotiation and bargain some countries manage to get some incentives, and other remain Pakistan.



You have any evidence for this 'international help' to India,in the case of space research ?


----------



## v9s

gslv mk3 said:


> You have any evidence for this 'international help' to India,in the case of space research ?


Vikas.

http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/India/Vikas/Vikas.htm


----------



## gslv mk3

v9s said:


> Vikas.
> 
> http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/India/Vikas/Vikas.htm



Viking engine development had Indian involvement,we supplied our own Manpower to CNES,and got the technology in return.And Vikas isn't exactly the Viking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

gslv mk3 said:


> You have any evidence for this 'international help' to India,in the case of space research ?


 Yes, by God yes. But for General, and that also includes SPACE applications related things(software + hardware).


----------



## gslv mk3

Rana of Heryana said:


> Yes, by God yes. But for General, and that also includes SPACE applications related things(software + hardware).



That's not 'help'.


----------



## fitpOsitive

gslv mk3 said:


> That's not 'help'.


Yes I know they charge you for it. But we are denied even if we are ready to pay. And USA donot let any other country to develop those things. 
Although Germany provides many technologies to USA, but they are not allowed to use that R&D results to develop industry in their own country. Thats brutal, but Germans are facing it, and so is the rest of the world, but this brutality varies from country to country.


----------



## v9s

gslv mk3 said:


> Viking engine development had Indian involvement,we supplied our own Manpower to CNES,and got the technology in return.And Vikas isn't exactly the Viking.



Uh yes it is. It has been modified slightly to burn longer, but it's based entirely on the Viking-4A. In addition, your Vikas required imported parts from france until those parts were manufactured locally later on.

You said you required evidence for *international help*. I just gave you one.


----------



## gslv mk3

v9s said:


> Uh yes it is. It has been modified slightly to burn longer, but it's based entirely on the Viking-4A. In addition, your Vikas required imported parts from france until those parts were manufactured locally later on.
> 
> You said you required evidence for *international help*. I just gave you one.



You can't say 'entirely based on',since you don't have much of the data about Viking.

There are hardly any imported parts-If you didn't knew,Vikas engine had to wait until the production facilities were established by MTAR & Godrej in India.

And its hardly help.We paid for it in manpower & transducers.



Rana of Heryana said:


> Yes I know they charge you for it. But we are denied even if we are ready to pay. And USA donot let any other country to develop those things.



These are not good excuses for not developing launch capability on your own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

gslv mk3 said:


> You can't say 'entirely based on',since you don't have much of the data about Viking.
> 
> There are hardly any imported parts-If you didn't knew,Vikas engine had to wait until the production facilities were established by MTAR & Godrej in India.
> 
> And its hardly help.We paid for it in manpower & transducers.



You seem to suffer from reading comprehension issues. Publicly available info states that the Vikas was based-off the Viking engine, and that key components had to be imported. Afterwards, the imported parts were manufactured domestically in India.

Indians going to France to learn to make a rocket engine based of an existing design is an *example of international help.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rewer

super)

I like your idea, thank you


----------



## Hassan Guy

Im telling you we would have had a great space program if it was needed.

The same way the Soviets where able to easily launch satellites in a short amount of time to monitor the US and keep up with them, Pakistan would had done the same. The thing is there isn't anything to monitor, India's defence industry is quite insignificant. They Import all there weapons, making the need for earth observing satellites to spy on the Indians redundant.


----------



## PatriotNaz

Neo said:


> I read in the media that during his last visit to China, Musharraf discussed the possibility of sending first Pak astronaut into space with China soon.
> 
> I can&#39;t wait to see that happen.
> :flag:



Thats a bit far fetched! We are years off making our own advanced satellites. Simply because we dont have the funds, the knowledge and capability.



Hassan Guy said:


> Im telling you we would have had a great space program if it was needed.
> 
> The same way the Soviets where able to easily launch satellites in a short amount of time to monitor the US and keep up with them, Pakistan would had done the same. The thing is there isn't anything to monitor, India's defence industry is quite insignificant. They Import all there weapons, making the need for earth observing satellites to spy on the Indians redundant.


We need better satellites to provide advance notice on weather patterns, plate tectonics, mineral research and even border control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

What i can say.This is very old post.


----------



## Cyberian

Suparco to launch own satellite to replace Google Earth
_Monday September 05, 2016_

SUPARCO is launching its own Remote Sensing Satellite to replace Google Earth through which a local search engine "Akas-e-Pakistan" will also be operated.

This was revealed by Deputy Chairperson Space & Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) Dr Arifa Lodhi during a meeting with Additional Chief Secretary Punjab Shamail Ahmad Khawaja here on Sunday.

She said "Akas-e-Pakistan" will replace Goggle Earth and our own institutions will be enabled to utilise the most accurate geological information through enhanced high-resolution satellite imageries free of cost.

SUPARCO is using PAKSAT-ONE IRA through SPOT Space Station of France which costs millions of dollars per annum, she added.

SUPARCO Pakistan and the Government of Punjab will collaborate in the use of space technology applications to accelerate the economic growth process along with exploration of minerals and preparation of forests inventory in the province.

SUPARCO management assured that the Punjab Government with the collaboration of SUPARCO and Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB), will arrange training sessions of the relevant provincial officers of those departments to benefit from the space technology.

He emphasised the need for preparing forests inventory in Punjab besides establishing GIS Laboratories in the provincial departments for Crops Reporting System soil crop condition assessment, mapping of crop land characteristics, forest mapping, flood mapping, resource mapping, crime mapping, infra structure development and health management, identification of contaminant levels in the industrial areas, identification of encroachment in beds of the rivers and exploration of mines and minerals etc.

Suparco to launch own satellite to replace Google Earth | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

So how far is Pakistan from being able to launch a satellite by itself and maintain it?


----------



## Cyberian

Menace2Society said:


> So how far is Pakistan from being able to launch a satellite by itself and maintain it?



Now that Pakistan's nuclear triad was accomplished today by the Grace of Allah, the nation can safely focus on the range of it's missiles and rockets. The way is up, up and up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## v9s

Optimus prime 007 said:


> All Components of vikas engine is manufactured in india, we only import ic chips
> 
> yes initially viking engine was used as a benchmark for our vikas engine, and we have improved so much on it that its now a new engine



Maybe _now_. Not initially.


----------



## v9s

Optimus prime 007 said:


> their is no shame in it americans and russians started their program by studying and reverse engineering v-2
> 
> he fact of the matter is their is no comparison between india and pakistan, pakistan is a failing dis functioning state
> pakistan don't have any scientific or industrial base to under take complex space missions
> even their nuke tech is stolen from europe and black marketed from china(centrifuge design from europe and weapon design and blue print from china- confessed by so called nuclear scientist AQ Khan" actually a metallurgist "
> 
> coming to their missiles again copied chinese and north korean designs( obviously pakistan will not accept it) still don't believe use common sense and some search on guidance system , propulsion....used on it, need further proof here is country claiming to have stealth cruise missile which can fly in terrain hugging mode with no satellite navigation or Synthetic aperture radar, and on jf-17 not a single component in it was designed or tried to designed(even tho its based on a cancelled russian project)



You aren't actually knowledgeable - just a parrot.


----------



## django

Optimus prime 007 said:


> pakistan doesn't have nuclear triad


You wish.......what one wishes one does not always get......we demonstrated this ability with the test whilst your Nirbhay went.....Exactly


----------



## Armoured Division

django said:


> You wish.......what one wishes one does not always get......we demonstrated this ability with the test whilst your Nirbhay went.....Exactly


Babur SLCM is as useless as a floppy disk until Chinese subs arrive in 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zpak

Yeah I know its an Indian website. Still an interesting read into why SUPARCO's performance is so behind even though we had our own space agency 8 years before India. So many things went wrong. 


http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...axies-ahead/story-uZW0NQG5Qmxa1o2QM8M8SL.html

The year is 1961. A charismatic new president John F Kennedy has just taken oath in the United States, the Soviet Union has put the first man in space and a little-known band called the Beatles is playing its first show in England.

But something equally momentous is happening in Pakistan, where globally renowned physicist Abdus Salam is convincing president Ayub Khan to set up a national space agency, the first in the subcontinent. In September that year, Salam sets up the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) headquartered in Karachi – a full eight years before neighbour India formalises its own space agency.

The initial years of the agency are buoyed by hope. Four top scientists are sent to the Nasa to study space technology and Salam’s growing stature in the scientific world – he would win the Physics Nobel Prize in 1979 – help attract talent to the nascent organisation.

In 1962, Suparco launches its first rocket, Rehbar I, from a range off the Karachi coast with help from Nasa, a year before India’s first rocket would blast off from the Thumba launching station. Pakistan becomes the third Asian country to launch rockets after Israel and Japan.

But despite its head start, the Suparco today is decades behind the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) in both mission success and technological prowess.

ISRO broke a world record by sending 104 satellites to space Ron Wednesday – in contrast, Suparco is not expected to have indigenous satellite launching and producing technology for at least two decades and the target it has set itself is 2040. India plans to reach Venus and revisit Mars by then, if not more.

But what happened to the subcontinent’s oldest space agency? The answer lies in a concoction of government apathy, poor education funding and an overarching military leadership dictating scientific goals.

In the 1970s, ISRO accelerates its technological and scientific intake in the run up to the first satellite launch Aryabhatta-I in 1975.

But Suparco is already falling behind as the government shifts attention to the atomic bomb project, shifting key resources and scientists out of the space agency. The only high point of the decade is a visit by Apollo 17 astronauts. Pakistan would launch its first satellite, Badr I, only in 1990 with Chinese assistance.

But the real fall comes in the 1980s and 1990s. First, President Zia-ul-Haq cuts off funding to major projects, including the flagship satellite communication launch. Then, military generals are placed atop the organisation, replacing scientists and the focus of the agency becomes countering India, rather than independent research.

At the same time, the government disowns Salam for being Ahmadiyya and shuns all assistance that one of 20th century’s most important theoretical physicists could have offered. This affects the production of indigenous technology that is the backbone of ISRO or any modern agency, and makes Suparco dependent on foreign doles.

In contrast, ISRO launches its first communications satellite, starts technology sharing programmes with several countries and unveils a remote sensing satellite system that is now the largest in the world. The agency is also successful in attracting talent, helped by its autonomy and scientists at the helm.

Today, Suparco continues to hurt, mainly from crunched education funding that is the lowest in south Asia and continued military supervision.

Its current chairman -- Qaiser Anees Khurrum – is a former top general. The agency has suffered a series of embarrassing failures in recent decades. It has had to give up orbital slots because it couldn’t launch in time, its first satellite was leased from the US and its second was launched in as late as 2011.

The agency is now pinning its hopes on a Mission 2040 – by when it aims to have indigenous satellite making and launching capabilities – but whether it will meet its target is anyone’s guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

WarFariX said:


> View attachment 399565


it's nothing it must be minimum $1 Billion.
Suparco is key component of our Missile program and how we're dealing with it is just a Shame!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Rs3,500mn allocated for SUPARCO projects
_Monday May 29th 2017
Parvez Jabri_

*ISLAMABAD*: The government has allocated a total of Rs 3,500 million ($33.41 million) for an on-going and one new scheme of SUPARCO under PSDP for the fiscal year 2017-18.

According to a budgetary documents, a total of Rs. 3279.988 million had been allocated for on-going project Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS) Lahore (China).

*Likewise, Rs. 220.012 had been allocated for a new scheme feasibility and system definition study (FSDS) of Pakistan Multi- Mission Satellite (Pak-Sat-MM1) *(Lahore and Karachi).

Rs3,500mn allocated for SUPARCO projects | Business Recorder


Historical SUPARCO Budgets
*2017-18*
Rs 3.5 billion / $33.41 million
03/06/2017 - $1 = PKR104.76

*2016-17*
Rs 2.5 billion / $23.84 million
25/06/2016 - $1 = PKR104.85

*2015-16*
Rs 800 million / $7.85 million
05/06/2015 - $1 = PKR101.9499

*2014-15*
Rs 700 million / $7.11 million
04/06/2014 - $1 = PKR98.4475

*2013-14*
Rs 700 million / $7.1 million
14/06/2013 - $1 = PKR98.5464

*2012-13*
Rs 717.078 million / $7.27 million
29/06/2012 - $1 = PKR98.65

_Currency rates acquired from www.xe.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Connecticut Business Owner Pleads Guilty to Export Violation
_Friday, June 2, 2017_

Deirdre M. Daly, United States Attorney for the District of Connecticut, today announced that IMRAN KHAN, 43, of North Haven, waived his right to be indicted and pleaded guilty yesterday in Hartford federal court to violating U.S. export law.

According to court documents and statements made in court, from at least 2012 to December 2016, KHAN and others were engaged in a scheme to purchase goods that were controlled under the Export Administration Regulations (“EAR”) and export those goods without a license to Pakistan, in violation of the EAR. KHAN conducted business as Brush Locker Tools or as Kauser Enterprises-USA. When asked by U.S. manufacturers about the end-user for a product, KHAN either informed the manufacturer that the product would remain in the U.S., or he completed an end-user certification indicating that the product would not be exported.

After the products were purchased, they were shipped by the manufacturer to KHAN’s North Haven residence or Cerda Market in New Haven, a business owned by KHAN. The products were then shipped to Pakistan on behalf of either the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (“PAEC”), the Pakistan Space & Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (“SUPARCO”), or the National Institute of Lasers & Optronics (“NILOP”), all of which were listed on the U.S. Department of Commerce Entity List. KHAN never obtained a license to export any item to the designated entity even though he knew that a license was required prior to export.

KHAN pleaded guilty to one count of violating the International Emergency Economic Powers Act. In pleading guilty, KHAN specifically admitted that, between August 2012 and January 2013, he procured, received and exported to PAEC an Alpha Duo Spectrometer without a license to do so.

KHAN is scheduled to be sentenced by U.S. District Judge Vanessa L. Bryant on August 25, 2017, at which time he faces a maximum term of imprisonment of 20 years. KHAN has been released on a $100,000 bond since he was arrested on December 13, 2016.

“The U.S. Attorney’s office in Connecticut is committed to working with our law federal law enforcement partners to ensure that sensitive technology, manufactured in the U.S. and elsewhere, does not fall into the wrong hands,” said U.S. Attorney Deirdre Daly. “Repeated violations of our export laws will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law.”

“The illegal exportation of sensitive technology to prohibited entities such as PAEC, SUPARCO and NILOP, poses a significant threat to our national security,” said Leigh-Alistair Barzey, Special Agent-in-Charge of the Defense Criminal Investigative Service (DCIS), Northeast Field Office. “Today’s guilty plea demonstrates DCIS’s ongoing commitment to work in partnership with the DOJ, FBI, HSI, Commerce Export Enforcement and the Postal Inspection Service, to protect our national security by prosecuting those who violate our export laws.”

This matter is being investigated by the Defense Criminal Investigative Service, Federal Bureau of Investigation, Homeland Security Investigations, U.S. Postal Inspection Service and the U.S. Department of Commerce’s Office of Export Enforcement. The case is being prosecuted by Assistant U.S. Attorney Jacabed Rodriguez-Coss.

Connecticut business owner pleads guilty export violation | Department of Justice


Case 3:17-cr-00120-VLB Document 52 Filed 06/01/17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Not A Drop to Drink
_Tuesday June 20, 2017

By Adnan Aamir | Newsbeat National | Published 7 days ago_






A frail and visibly exhausted man, dressed in the traditional attire of the people of the area, is standing in the scorching heat of summer along one side of the coastal highway in Lasbela district. Besides him are half a dozen empty water cans. He stands there in the hope that someone in the many vehicles that are plying the road, will recognise his plight and stop and give him some water. He does this for hours each day, trying to get drinking water for his household. Khuda Baksh, 37, a resident of sub-tehsil Lyari, located on the highway, is one of the many people of the area who are facing an increas-ingly dire water shortage. He discloses, “Sometimes I am lucky and manage to get a little water after waiting here for a couple of hours. Other times I am here from dawn to dusk, waiting in vain.”

Situated at a distance of 200 kilometres in the north west of Karachi, are the Lakra tehsil and the Lyari sub-tehsils. According to the Lasbela district administration, the approximate population of these two areas is around 25,000. Except for a few thousand people living in the main towns, the majority of the inhabitants are suffering an acute water shortage. Due to its proximity to the Arabian Sea, just 25 kilometres away, the underwater is saline and thus not fit for consumption. The only sources of water in this area are rain, the Hingol River, and water transported from other towns.Water scarcity is a problem for Balochistan’s entire coastal belt from Gadani to Jewani.

Due to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the water shortage in Gwadar does at least generate a little attention in the media, but the same problems in the hamlets and villages along the coastal belt of Lasbela have always escaped media attention.






While travelling from Uthal to Kund Malir, the exotic beach in Balochistan, one can see plenty of people like Khuda Baksh standing along the road. The dearth of water is severe, especially in the areas stretching from Lyari town to Hingol on the coastal highway. Elahi Baksh, another water-seeker, revealed that sometimes his people get water from the tankers of the Coast Guard, which transport water to their installations. Empty drums are also placed at different places along the coastal highway, in which Coast Guard tankers sometimes fill water, which is later extracted by the inhabitants of the area.

At other times it is some kind travellers who carry additional water with them to give to people like Elahi Baksh and Khuda Baksh. One such person is Younus Baloch, the Assistant Commissioner of Uthal. The water-starved sub-tehsils of Lyari and Lakra fall under his jurisdiction. When he travels along the highway, he carries a dozen large bottles of water, and whenever he sees a water-seeker, he stops his official vehicle to hand him a bottle. Kind though the gesture, what Baloch is doing is, however, not even a drop in the ocean of need.

There are 18 wards and 66 small settlements in Lakra and 11 wards and 49 settlements in Lyari. The beach, Kund Malir, is also situated in the Lyari sub-tehsil, along the coastal highway. Lakra is situated further inland, adjacent to Lyari. As in the rest of the province, the population in these areas is scattered, comprising small settlements located a distance apart from each other. And while theirs have always been difficult lives, today, because of the near drought situation, even basic survival has become a major concern for the people of these areas.An official of a large social development organisation which carried out development work in Lyari and the Lakra regions, disclosed that his group established 12 water supply schemes for the population of these areas, but the projects failed due to the saline nature of the underground water.

“Digging wells and establishing bores is not the solution to the water problem in the coastal belt given the salinity in the water,” he said.There are also a handful of other activists in these areas who try to generate awareness of the problems that ex-ist. Among them is Master Abdul Karim. A government teacher by profession, Karim is a known social activist from Lyari. Coming from an area where there are no mobile signals, he had to travel a fair distance to even have a conversation on his cell phone. He told Newsline that the area where he lives has a population of 2,500 – but there is not even enough water to slake their thirst. “Sometimes we get water from travellers plying the highway, other times from water supply schemes that are fast drying out, and very rarely from the Hingol River,” said Karim.

Expressing his anger, he asked why, in the 21st century, people should be forced to spend the better part of their days worrying about how they would get water to drink for their families. He complained bitterly that the government and its concerned Public Health Engineering (PHE) department had done nothing to address the water shortage, particularly in the more re-mote areas of Lyari.Tanveer Rahim, the Sub-Divisional Officer (SDO) of the PHE, is one of the officials responsible for providing water to Lyari and Lakra.

When asked what his department is doing to find a solution to the chronic water problem, he answered, albeit with some hesitation, that, “We are supplying water in 10-14 water tankers to the affected people on a daily basis.” However, he admitted the tankers only supply water to the area up to the Lyari town limits, not to the population settlements beyond. “At the moment we have no water supply mechanism for areas on the coastal highway from Lyari to Hingol, but we are planning to create one in the near future,” he said.






Both Lyari and Lakra fall under the PB-45 constituency of the Balochistan Assembly, which has always been a stronghold of the Bhootanis of Dureji. From 2002 to 2013, Aslam Bhootani served as member of the Balochistan Assembly from this constituency. In his first tenure he was the deputy speaker, and in the second, he served as the speaker of the Balochistan Assembly. Bhootani told Newsline that the basic problem of the area is that there is no drinkable ground water. “The cost of pumping water to Lyari and Lakra via a pipeline all the way from Uthal is not economically feasible,” he maintained. Bhootani said that based on consultations with the local people, his people provided 18 tankers and water bowsers to villages, starting from Lyari to Ras Malan.

“The community members told us they would maintain the water tankers at their own expense and use them to transport water from the Hingol River,” he maintained. Conceding that this was not a permanent solution to the problem, Bhootani said what was needed was the creation of a dam – the Hingol Dam. “This dam would not only provide suf-ficient drinking water for the people of the area, but also irrigate 70,000 acres of land,” he claimed. However, he accepted that the construction of the Hingol dam offered its own challenges. Bhootani explained that the original site proposed for the dam would have drowned the historical Nani Mandir, also known as the Hinglaj Mata Temple. *“So a new site was proposed for the dam in the Hingol National Park,” he disclosed, adding, “but unfortunately, the current nationalist government has handed over that land to SUPARCO for missile testing.”* Usually the land of a national park would never be allotted for missile testing, but the incumbent government amended the Wildlife Act to pave the way for this outrage. Now we can never build the Hingol dam.

”Offering an alternate solution, the official of a social development organisation suggested the construction of five or six small delay action dams in the affected areas for the storage of rainwater. Abdul Karim seconds this suggestion. “It would only cost the government Rs. three million to build one such dam. It’s not too much to ask,” he maintained.The question is, will those in the corridors of power in Quetta and Islamabad listen to the cries of the likes of Master Abdul Karim from far-flung Balochistan? If history is any indicator, the chances are dim.

http://newslinemagazine.com/magazine/not-drop-drink/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*NEWS PAPER ( Nai Baat ) Date (28 /05 / 2017)*


----------



## Callisto

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *NEWS PAPER ( Nai Baat ) Date (28 /05 / 20017)*
> 
> View attachment 412349


20017 interesting


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Callisto said:


> 20017 interesting


Sorry by mistake.
now it,s OK


----------



## kursed

Iran has sent up another test satellite today. Pakistan is probably the only country left in the near-region that does not have a space program?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

kursed said:


> Iran has sent up another test satellite today. Pakistan is probably the only country left in the near-region that does not have a space program?


LOL what pakistan did with talented and g0d gifted people for exp A.Q.Khan . Simple is this Pak will purchase from china by loans and china will send it to space then we called this pak satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRAVO_

talent is there but there are many hurdles which SUPARCO is facing, first all of all it should be operated by the scientist themselves rather than bureaucracy and it should be kept away from domestic politics with a clear vision and what an irony our governments have no idea that what space science is therefore they always keep it at a ignore list


----------



## Incog_nito

I think Pakistan has move it from Somiani to somewhere to Punjab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Oxair Online said:


> I think Pakistan has move it from Somiani to somewhere to Punjab?



Moved what?


----------



## EpiiC

Do we have a space launch vehicle ?


----------



## Rocky rock

EpiiC said:


> Do we have a space launch vehicle ?



Ababeel!


----------



## EpiiC

Rocky rock said:


> Ababeel!


No, nothing as of now, low developed space programme ...


----------



## Incog_nito

SOHEIL said:


> Moved what?


Missile testing facility.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Neo said:


> I read in the media that during his last visit to China, Musharraf discussed the possibility of sending first Pak astronaut into space with China soon.
> 
> I can&#39;t wait to see that happen.
> :flag:


SIr 11 years have passed and we are still waiting for that day to come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

EpiiC said:


> Do we have a space launch vehicle ?



The vast majority of Pakistan's Missile Program was actually begun by SPACRO, only to be transferred to other departments and pressed into a weaponized focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The funds don't exist to fuel this area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abc_to_xyz

Its painful to see SUPARCO's HTML4 powered site. They looked good in their time, its all downfall from there.


----------



## KapitaanAli

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 431739
> View attachment 431740
> View attachment 431741


Would this be the first spacefaring tank!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

rewer said:


> super)
> 
> I like your idea, thank you


You came in this world just for one message. Indiot!


Look, I have found something from SUPARCO website.

*Development Programmes*
_Towards late 1990s, SUPARCO planned an Earth Observation Satellite System (EOSS), which by 2006/7 was reconfigured and renamed as Remote Sensing Satellite System (RSSS), comprising of two remote sensing satellites, one carrying an electro-optical payload and the other a Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR). 

*The PRSS-1 project is currently under the process of approval from the Government of Pakistan.* The planned satellite will carry a high-resolution electro-optical payload with designed service life of 05 years.
_
*This means it's still in process of approval.*


----------



## RealNapster

Tell me again why this thread exist ?


----------



## Amigator

RealNapster said:


> Tell me again why this thread exist ?


Bacause it's still under process of approval from GOP. So we have to continue this thread for another 2 or 3 decades. First we will have to find answers of "Mujhe kyun Nikala", "Mujhe kyun Bulaya".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs 4.7bn allotted for Suparco projects*

ISLAMABAD: In a bid to reduce dependence on foreign satellites for civil and military purposes, Pakistan plans to launch an aggressive space programme during the next fiscal year by initiating several projects.

The budget of the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Organisation *(Suparco)* for the upcoming fiscal year 2018-19 is Rs4.70 billion which includes Rs2.55bn for three new projects.

The funding includes allocation of Rs1.35bn for *Pakistan Multi-Mission Satellite *(PakSat- MM1) and the country is also planning to establish Pakistan Space Centre in Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad with the allocation of Rs1bn. The third project is establishment of Space Application Research Centre in Karachi with the budget of Rs 200 million in 2018-19.

The total cost of* PakSat-MM1* is Rs27.57b n and that of the space centres is Rs26.91bn.

These projects are part of several ongoing and upcoming schemes to develop self-reliance capacity and reduce dependence on foreign satellites, mainly the US and French satellites for civil and military communications.

Analysts have stressed that advanced space programme is the need of time not only due to growing demand from the civil communications, including the GPS, mobile telephony and the internet but due to changing scenario in the region also.

“There are two unusual developments in the region effecting the strategic situation — first of all Pakistan has to keep an eye on Indian side and previously their programme had limited quality advancements but now the US has active cooperation with the Indian satellite programme,” Maria Sultan, a defence analyst said.

_Published in Dawn, April 29th, 2018_


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

5 Billion

*5,000,000,000* Rupee equates to ~ *50 Million Dollars*

A nice start for a small department like Space Research and Knowledge attainment in Pakistan

75 Million ~100 Million should be a long term goal 

Space research also includes 

> Robotics
> Sattelite and Communication
> Availability of Free Internet in remote Locations of Pakistan
> Research into Food and preservation for Space and Land


----------



## fatman17

C4iSR: Air
*Pakistan launches experimental, remote sensing satellites*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
10 July 2018

Pakistan launched two satellites on a Long March-2C rocket from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Centre in northwest China on 9 July, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MoFA) in Islamabad announced in a statement issued the same day.

The 1,200 kg Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite-1 (PRSS-1), which is set to operate at an altitude of 640 km, is described by the Xinhua news agency as the first optical remote sensing satellite sold by China to Pakistan and the 17th satellite developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) – a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) – for an overseas buyer.


----------



## kalakaar

fatman17 said:


> The 1,200 kg Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite-1 *(PRSS-1), which is set to operate at an altitude of 640 km, is described by the Xinhua news agency as the first optical remote sensing satellite sold by China to Pakistan* and the 17th satellite *developed by the China Academy of Space Technology (CAST) *– a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) – for an overseas buyer.





fatman17 said:


> *Pakistan launches experimental, remote sensing satellites*
> *Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 10 July 2018




Pakistan is only an operator then?


----------



## Darbari

you are best for 

Musharraf has directed the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission to develop the capability to make and launch different types of satellites, in particular communications, remote sensing and weather satellites,


----------



## maithil

SUPARCO has sent Hubble Telescope into Space.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125126391106871302

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

maithil said:


> SUPARCO has sent Hubble Telescope into Space.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125126391106871302


No just imagine why modern and educated Pakistanis called u guys patwaris..  patwari is nothing but a name of shame..


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

whats SUPARCO future programms and missions ? can anybody tell us here.
@ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Pakistan Space Centre To Be Established
_July 9, 2019_

The government has decided to set up Pakistan Space center near Rawalpindi. The project envisages achieving self-reliance in indigenous development, manufacturing, assembly, integration and testing of different types of satellites. *Pakistan Space and Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) has prepared the project at a cost of Rs 26.998 billion including Foreign Exchange Component (FEC) of Rs 19.588 billion. The Finances of the project will be managed by a soft loan of $148.24 million from china which will cover 85% of the cost while the remaining 15% will be provided by government of Pakistan. The expected time for completion of the project is 40 months.* Rs 1 billion has been allocated for the project in the next financial year 2018-19

It was previously suggested that the space center be built near Kamra to make sharing of resources and capabilities possible between the two facilities. But later it was decided that this facility will be established with a proper commercial outlook completely separate from military dominion.* The objective of PSC will be to build satellites for other countries/clients in the future and it might be difficult to bid internationally for commercial work through an entity managed by the military.*

Prime Minister approved the project for the establishment of PSC as part of National Space Programme (NSP) 2027 during 27th National Command Authority (NCA) meeting held on December 21, 2017. A detailed satellite development facility having a total covered area of approximately 412,356 sqft has been proposed at Chakri (Rawalpindi District), Punjab to meet the requirement of indigenous development production of various types of satellites. Without this facility, Pakistan will not have any option but to procure a satellite from foreign manufacturers, thus, spending a huge amount of foreign exchange and solely rely on foreign countries. Detailed technical building/facility design will be undertaken by Chinese experts on finalization of the contract

A major portion of the facility will consist of clean room of standard 100,000 class(meaning that thee room will have less than one hundred thousand particles larger than 0.5 microns in each cubic foot of air space) with a small portion of clean room of standard 10,000 class. It will have specialized stores with controlled environment (i.e. temperature, relative humidity and cleanliness) for long term storage of screened components as well as manufactured equipment and also complete satellites

https://www.pcq.com.pk/pakistan-space-center-established/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

NA committee on science to discuss sea intrusion
_Jamal Shahid
December 23, 2019_






During a meeting of the Senate on the issue in March this year, it was noted that of the 16 creeks of Indus Delta, only one, Khobar Creek, now transfers water from the main river to the sea. — APP/File

*ISLAMABAD*: The National Assembly’s Standing Committee on Science and Technology will meet on Tuesday to discuss amendments to a bill titled National Institute of Oceanography, 2019.

The National Institute of Oceanography has faced continuous challenges to stop sea intrusion and erosion caused not just by rising sea levels, but also the phenomenon of sediment starvation — a situation when rivers carry minimal debris to delta areas.

During a meeting of the Senate on the issue in March this year, it was noted that of the 16 creeks of Indus Delta, only one, Khobar Creek, now transfers water from the main river to the sea.

It was noted during the meeting that high levels of wave energy and little or no sediment deposits from the Indus River is transforming the delta into a wave dominated setting.

*Satellite data acquired from Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) also shows significant loss of land since the 1970s, and that sand dunes, which used to serve as natural defenders against sea intrusion are also eroding rapidly.*

Without sand dunes, soil and mud areas will be exposed, which will be easily submerge under seawater.

Thousands of acres of fertile land in Indus Delta have been lost since 1970s

Thousands of acres of fertile land in Indus Delta have already been lost to sea intrusion, affecting some 1.5 million people and displacing many.

Last week, during a meeting of Functional Committee of Senate on Human Rights, a senior official from Ministry of Climate Change informed lawmakers that the sea intrusion could inundate land as far as Hyderabad in the next 20 to 30 years.

*In March 2018, National Institute of Oceanography, along with Pakistan Navy and Suparco, suggested Rs650 million project on “Monitoring the Sea Water Intrusion, Sea Level Rise, Coastal Erosion and Land Subsidence along Sindh and Balochistan Coast”. However, the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reform, reduced the amount to Rs411 million and because of it many key project components of satellite imagery and surveys were omitted.*

Besides demanding involvement of other departments such as Revenue, Forest, Irrigation, coastal development authorities, Flood Commission and Ministry of Finance, lawmakers have since then committed to emphasising concern to the highest levels including debates during Senate sessions.

In November, 2016, a super moon phenomenon caused high waves and satellite imagery showed sea intrusion up to 80 to 100 kilometers inside the hinterland. While mangrove vegetation in the deltaic area continues to shrink, factors leading to sea intrusion are different in Balochistan, such as human made structures of jetties, protective walls at the coast without proper environmental impact assessment (EIA).

The International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) in one of its initiatives proposed establishing 50,000 hectares of mangroves and inland protective plantations and expected to raise 4 million container plants in the nurseries between 2012 and 2019.

The bill titled National Institute of Oceanography Amendment Bill, 2019, has been moved by MNA Syed Fakhar Imam.It is believed the bill, if passed, will be helpful in checking the sea intrusion.

The NA committee will also discuss the Pakistan Standard and Quality Control Authority Bill, 2019, as well as the Pakistan Council of Research in Water Resources Amendment Act, 2019.

The Council continues its efforts to identify sources of potable water in the country besides coming up with suggestions for improving quality of drinking water.

Until recently, PCRWR identified increased levels of arsenic poisoning in all rivers flowing downstream from India.

A senior official in PCRWR said that arsenic contamination in rivers from India is a matter of serious concern.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1523825/na-committee-on-science-to-discuss-sea-intrusion


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

UAE’s Thuraya And Rockville Technologies Partner To Provide Satellite M2M/IoT Solutions In Pakistan
_December 31, 2019_





Thuraya’s headquarters in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. Photograph courtesy of Thuraya.

Thuraya Telecommunications Company – a subsidiary of the Al Yah Satellite Communications Company, Yahsat, has announced it has signed a Service Partner agreement with Rockville Technologies, one of the leading system integrators and Internet of Things (IoT) and Machine-to-Machine (M2M) solution providers in Pakistan.

The partnership will expand the availability of Thuraya’s products and services across key vertical markets within the country.

Headquartered in Islamabad, Pakistan, with offices in Kuwait, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Sri Lanka, Bulgaria, and Turkey, Rockville has developed a diversified portfolio of technologies and telecom solutions since its founding in 2002. The company is already associated with more than 25 top telecom Global System for Mobile Communications (GSM) operators and now its first-class integration capabilities complement Thuraya’s renowned satellites and network portfolio of M2M, IoT and Data services.

Shawkat Ahmed, Chief Commercial Officer of Thuraya, said, “Thuraya is pleased to welcome Rockville Technologies as a Service Partner. Nowadays, customers demand solutions that go beyond standard connectivity enabling seamless services without any coverage gaps. *Pakistan is opening up to Foreign Direct Investment, with a number of important projects earmarked for the next five years in maritime, energy, transportation, tourism and logistics sectors.* Offering uniform connectivity across 160 countries, Thuraya is best positioned to tap into this fast growing market. The partnership with Rockville will further enhance our commitment to key sectors, including M2M/IoT and Maritime.”

For his part, Abrar Ali Khan, Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Rockville Technologies, said, “We have always tried to come up with unique solutions by using cutting edge technologies to address market need as well as solve day-to-day unique challenges faced by our customers. We are very positive that this collaboration will add significant value for our customers and will help us drive innovation in the Pakistani market. *There is a dire need of satellite as well as hybrid (GSM-Satellite) monitoring and tracking based solutions in the region considering the scale of mega projects such as CPEC. By joining hands with Thuraya we will be able to tap this huge segment and become market lead solutions provider when it comes to provisioning of a Satellite based monitoring and tracking solutions.”*

The strategic agreement is a key milestone in Thuraya’s plans to drive growth in its M2M and IoT business. It will further expand market potential by offering bespoke satellite communication solutions to a diversified customer base.

https://spacewatch.global/2019/12/u...vide-satellite-m2m-iot-solutions-in-pakistan/


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Above the blue sky, into the blackness of space
_Adnan Rehmat
August 4, 2019

Even though relatively late in the race to space, Islamabad will still do well to send the first Pakistani into space by 2022_






The government has just announced plans to send the first Pakistani to space by 2022. This will entail a process of selection and shortlisting of potential candidates who will then undergo a rigorous training regime before the first Pakistani will stream through and above the blue sky into the blackness of space - the final frontier that humans must conquer to engineer an interstellar future for survival of the specie.

The announcement, made by Federal Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhry, is heartily welcome for several reasons. The most important is that it signals an excellent step forward in according state-level priority to ambitious scientific progress not seen since the country’s nuclear ambitions in the last century that eventually got Pakistan the membership of a small group of nations.

That Pakistan has not been able to go beyond military purposes and employ this impressive technological capability for scientific development and commercial purposes, like India in our neighbourhood for instance, is an expensive mistake. The humanisation - putting people at the heart of technology - of our space programme should help make some amends and shift Pakistan in that direction although it is going to be a long and hard road.

Another good reason for Pakistan for pursuing a future in space is that space is the future. It’s where anyone interested in the next generation of technological development is focused and while interest is growing, it is still a small band of countries that are in the lead for expansion into space exploration for the next major phase in business and technological evolution of the world. Efforts are in a crescendo for a race back to the Moon and simultaneously onwards to Mars. These will graduate over the next few decades into an expansion into the remaining solar system.

Even though already relatively late in the race to space, Islamabad will still do well to send the first Pakistani into space. What are the technicalities the first Pakistani in space will have to qualify for and transcend? What will be the logistics of the feat? Globally, it is the Switzerland-based Federation Aeronautique Internationale (FAI) that stewards the definitions regarding spaceflight and maintains the definitive global records for flights into space, besides a host of other high-altitude aviation activities. The FAI instituted the ‘Yuri Gagarin Gold Medal’ in 1968, in recognition of the Soviet cosmonaut recognised as the first human into space the same year. It is awarded for important astronautic firsts and feats.

For Pakistan to be recognised as a country whose citizens may become an astronaut, the future first Pakistani into space will have to cross the ‘Karman Line’ that defines the boundary between Earth’s atmosphere and outer space. Named after a Hungarian aeronautics engineer and physicist, the Karman Line is the altitude of exactly 100km (62 miles or 330,000 feet) above Earth’s mean sea level.

As of start of 2019, a total of 553 humans from a total of 37 countries have crossed the Karman Line and are classified as astronauts. Of these 337 have been Americans (61 percent) and 121 Russians (22 percent). A total of 14 countries have basic space launch capabilities while nine have advanced capabilities of sending unmanned rockets, probes or missiles into space - including Russia, US, France, Japan, China, India, Israel, Iran and North Korea. Only three countries - Russia, the US and China - have full technical capabilities to launch manned space vehicles. It is these three countries that have carried astronauts of 36 other countries on their vehicles. Of these, only the US has landed humans (12 of them) on the Moon. China and Russia have now acquired the capability to do so. US, Russia, China and India plan separate manned missions to Moon or Mars by 2035. Other than the US and Russia, only China, India and Israel have landed probes on the Moon. China and India have also successfully sent vehicles in Martian orbit.

The first astronaut from South Asia was an Indian, Rakesh Sharma. He went to space onboard a Soyuz spacecraft of Intercosmos, the Russian space agency, in 1984.

He was followed by Abdul Ahad Mohmand of Afghanistan, also onboard a Soyuz in 1988, nominated by the government of President Najeebullah Ahmadzai, before the Islamist Mujahideen seized Kabul five years later. The third South Asian into space was the second Indian and the first Indian woman, Kalpana Chawla. She was an American citizen, aboard the Challenger space shuttle in 2003. She died in the same shuttle when it blew up. If all goes well a Pakistani will become the sixth South Asian in space in 2022 because the Indian Space Research organization (ISRO) plans to send a two-person crew into space in 2021. *A total of 10 Muslims from as many countries have become astronauts.

The first Pakistani in space will be the result of a close collaboration between the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco), the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) whose pilots will form the astronaut candidates, and the China National Space Administration (CNSC).* This is a stroke of luck that Pakistan needs to utilize fully to create and expand its orbital footprint to include planetary exploration -- as China is in a close race to rival, if not surpass, American superiority in space exploration. Russia, a space giant in its own right, is cash-strapped, and will not be able to compete with China in the long haul.





Fawad Chudhry: Spearheading the space plan-2022.

China is Pakistan’s natural entryway into space because it has a long-term ambitious space plan that not only focuses on expansion into the broader solar system for commercial purposes but also reportedly interstellar and galactic ambitions for scientific purposes, with a massive allied infrastructure to support it. The infrastructure comprises seven dedicated cities and nearly a million scientists for space and allied sciences. China has so far sent a total of 11 ‘tikonauts’ (as the astronauts are called in Chinese) in space and maintains a small space station in orbit, Tiangong, which it is expanding to allow it to, starting in late 2020, maintain a permanent manned mission presence. It also has in the pipeline plans for a Moon base and a manned mission to land on Mars.

This is Pakistan’s chance to make up for lost opportunities and time. Pakistan was one of the first few countries in the world to launch a space programme and Suparco in 1961. In 1962, it developed and deployed its first indigenous rocket Rehbar-1 becoming just the third country in Asia and only the tenth in the world with this capability, following it up with an advanced version, Rehbar-2 the same year.

However, it lost interest in pursuing the space programme with full vigour until neighbouring India tested a nuclear device in 1974 necessitating a nuclear weapons programme of its own. In 1990, Pakistan developed its first indigenous communications satellite Badar-1 and, in 2001, an advanced version of it, Badar-2.

While not lacking in commitment, unlike neighbouring India, Pakistan has not consistently employed the necessarily considerable resources to find a place in the list of the very few countries with space launch vehicle (SLV) capabilities that can, among other things, launch satellites and other manned vehicles. It certainly has the requisite basic technical infrastructure, manpower and capabilities. And it is already in the select club of seven countries with a military nuclear programme with demonstrated capacity to manufacture and deliver multiple-stage inter-continental ballistic missiles, which also require basic space launch mechanisms.

Currently Suparco operates space satellites of its own and has recoverable rocket operations capability. What it doesn’t have currently is a manned space programme although finally this seems to be a priority. *In 2018, Pakistan set in motion a flurry of initiatives that aim at nudging the country into an expansive overall scientific endeavour and catalysing its space programme into the global big league. In its 2018 budget, the government enhanced the Suparco budget by a third to $41 million. This includes three new initiatives - a $11.7 million multi-mission satellite (PakSat-MM1); a $8.7 million programme to establish space centres in Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad; a $1.7 million Space Application Research Centre in Karachi; a $7.2 million space satellite PAKTES-1A, which was launched in August 2018; and the testing and operationalisation of a four-stage indigenous SLV. Pakistan has already capacitated three of the four stages of its SLV.*

To augment its space and allied sciences programmes, Pakistan in April 2018 launched four major centres of excellence in cutting-edge technologies - the first was National Centre for Artificial Intelligence (NCAI) as part of a three-year national Artificial Intelligence (AI) programme with $11 million for an entry into the Industry 4.0 era with advanced robotics and Deep Learning platforms. The second was the National Centre of Robotics and Automation (NCRA) built as a consortium of 12 technology universities and 45 advanced learning labs, grouping over 200 PhD scientists and technologists in the centre. The third was the National Centre for Cyber Security (NCCS) and the fourth, the National Centre for Cloud Computing and Big Data (NCBD). These centres have been designed with the mission to accelerate technological development through scaling up availability of the critical mass of allied scientific community to advance the national space and allied sciences programmes.

These dramatically expanding initiatives and budgets indicate that Pakistan is cognizant of the formidable advantages over it that India has for both commercial and military applications of its space programme. For Pakistan to align its military and economic ambitions with its space technological capacities, it will have to invest in expanding the base of its space programme and match it with requisite resources and manpower. Whether or not Pakistan wants to establish a permanent cadre of astronauts and send them first to space and then to the Moon, Mars and beyond, by signalling its intent to send the first Pakistani into space in 2022 it has started a journey to build capacity to climb into the orbit of the Pale Blue Dot that is our home planet.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/tns/detail/568220-blue-sky-blackness-space

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JamD

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Above the blue sky, into the blackness of space
> _Adnan Rehmat
> August 4, 2019
> 
> Even though relatively late in the race to space, Islamabad will still do well to send the first Pakistani into space by 2022_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government has just announced plans to send the first Pakistani to space by 2022. This will entail a process of selection and shortlisting of potential candidates who will then undergo a rigorous training regime before the first Pakistani will stream through and above the blue sky into the blackness of space - the final frontier that humans must conquer to engineer an interstellar future for survival of the specie.
> 
> The announcement, made by Federal Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhry, is heartily welcome for several reasons. The most important is that it signals an excellent step forward in according state-level priority to ambitious scientific progress not seen since the country’s nuclear ambitions in the last century that eventually got Pakistan the membership of a small group of nations.
> 
> That Pakistan has not been able to go beyond military purposes and employ this impressive technological capability for scientific development and commercial purposes, like India in our neighbourhood for instance, is an expensive mistake. The humanisation - putting people at the heart of technology - of our space programme should help make some amends and shift Pakistan in that direction although it is going to be a long and hard road.
> 
> Another good reason for Pakistan for pursuing a future in space is that space is the future. It’s where anyone interested in the next generation of technological development is focused and while interest is growing, it is still a small band of countries that are in the lead for expansion into space exploration for the next major phase in business and technological evolution of the world. Efforts are in a crescendo for a race back to the Moon and simultaneously onwards to Mars. These will graduate over the next few decades into an expansion into the remaining solar system.
> 
> Even though already relatively late in the race to space, Islamabad will still do well to send the first Pakistani into space. What are the technicalities the first Pakistani in space will have to qualify for and transcend? What will be the logistics of the feat? Globally, it is the Switzerland-based Federation Aeronautique Internationale (FAI) that stewards the definitions regarding spaceflight and maintains the definitive global records for flights into space, besides a host of other high-altitude aviation activities. The FAI instituted the ‘Yuri Gagarin Gold Medal’ in 1968, in recognition of the Soviet cosmonaut recognised as the first human into space the same year. It is awarded for important astronautic firsts and feats.
> 
> For Pakistan to be recognised as a country whose citizens may become an astronaut, the future first Pakistani into space will have to cross the ‘Karman Line’ that defines the boundary between Earth’s atmosphere and outer space. Named after a Hungarian aeronautics engineer and physicist, the Karman Line is the altitude of exactly 100km (62 miles or 330,000 feet) above Earth’s mean sea level.
> 
> As of start of 2019, a total of 553 humans from a total of 37 countries have crossed the Karman Line and are classified as astronauts. Of these 337 have been Americans (61 percent) and 121 Russians (22 percent). A total of 14 countries have basic space launch capabilities while nine have advanced capabilities of sending unmanned rockets, probes or missiles into space - including Russia, US, France, Japan, China, India, Israel, Iran and North Korea. Only three countries - Russia, the US and China - have full technical capabilities to launch manned space vehicles. It is these three countries that have carried astronauts of 36 other countries on their vehicles. Of these, only the US has landed humans (12 of them) on the Moon. China and Russia have now acquired the capability to do so. US, Russia, China and India plan separate manned missions to Moon or Mars by 2035. Other than the US and Russia, only China, India and Israel have landed probes on the Moon. China and India have also successfully sent vehicles in Martian orbit.
> 
> The first astronaut from South Asia was an Indian, Rakesh Sharma. He went to space onboard a Soyuz spacecraft of Intercosmos, the Russian space agency, in 1984.
> 
> He was followed by Abdul Ahad Mohmand of Afghanistan, also onboard a Soyuz in 1988, nominated by the government of President Najeebullah Ahmadzai, before the Islamist Mujahideen seized Kabul five years later. The third South Asian into space was the second Indian and the first Indian woman, Kalpana Chawla. She was an American citizen, aboard the Challenger space shuttle in 2003. She died in the same shuttle when it blew up. If all goes well a Pakistani will become the sixth South Asian in space in 2022 because the Indian Space Research organization (ISRO) plans to send a two-person crew into space in 2021. *A total of 10 Muslims from as many countries have become astronauts.
> 
> The first Pakistani in space will be the result of a close collaboration between the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco), the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) whose pilots will form the astronaut candidates, and the China National Space Administration (CNSC).* This is a stroke of luck that Pakistan needs to utilize fully to create and expand its orbital footprint to include planetary exploration -- as China is in a close race to rival, if not surpass, American superiority in space exploration. Russia, a space giant in its own right, is cash-strapped, and will not be able to compete with China in the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fawad Chudhry: Spearheading the space plan-2022.
> 
> China is Pakistan’s natural entryway into space because it has a long-term ambitious space plan that not only focuses on expansion into the broader solar system for commercial purposes but also reportedly interstellar and galactic ambitions for scientific purposes, with a massive allied infrastructure to support it. The infrastructure comprises seven dedicated cities and nearly a million scientists for space and allied sciences. China has so far sent a total of 11 ‘tikonauts’ (as the astronauts are called in Chinese) in space and maintains a small space station in orbit, Tiangong, which it is expanding to allow it to, starting in late 2020, maintain a permanent manned mission presence. It also has in the pipeline plans for a Moon base and a manned mission to land on Mars.
> 
> This is Pakistan’s chance to make up for lost opportunities and time. Pakistan was one of the first few countries in the world to launch a space programme and Suparco in 1961. In 1962, it developed and deployed its first indigenous rocket Rehbar-1 becoming just the third country in Asia and only the tenth in the world with this capability, following it up with an advanced version, Rehbar-2 the same year.
> 
> However, it lost interest in pursuing the space programme with full vigour until neighbouring India tested a nuclear device in 1974 necessitating a nuclear weapons programme of its own. In 1990, Pakistan developed its first indigenous communications satellite Badar-1 and, in 2001, an advanced version of it, Badar-2.
> 
> While not lacking in commitment, unlike neighbouring India, Pakistan has not consistently employed the necessarily considerable resources to find a place in the list of the very few countries with space launch vehicle (SLV) capabilities that can, among other things, launch satellites and other manned vehicles. It certainly has the requisite basic technical infrastructure, manpower and capabilities. And it is already in the select club of seven countries with a military nuclear programme with demonstrated capacity to manufacture and deliver multiple-stage inter-continental ballistic missiles, which also require basic space launch mechanisms.
> 
> Currently Suparco operates space satellites of its own and has recoverable rocket operations capability. What it doesn’t have currently is a manned space programme although finally this seems to be a priority. *In 2018, Pakistan set in motion a flurry of initiatives that aim at nudging the country into an expansive overall scientific endeavour and catalysing its space programme into the global big league. In its 2018 budget, the government enhanced the Suparco budget by a third to $41 million. This includes three new initiatives - a $11.7 million multi-mission satellite (PakSat-MM1); a $8.7 million programme to establish space centres in Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad; a $1.7 million Space Application Research Centre in Karachi; a $7.2 million space satellite PAKTES-1A, which was launched in August 2018; and the testing and operationalisation of a four-stage indigenous SLV. Pakistan has already capacitated three of the four stages of its SLV.*
> 
> To augment its space and allied sciences programmes, Pakistan in April 2018 launched four major centres of excellence in cutting-edge technologies - the first was National Centre for Artificial Intelligence (NCAI) as part of a three-year national Artificial Intelligence (AI) programme with $11 million for an entry into the Industry 4.0 era with advanced robotics and Deep Learning platforms. The second was the National Centre of Robotics and Automation (NCRA) built as a consortium of 12 technology universities and 45 advanced learning labs, grouping over 200 PhD scientists and technologists in the centre. The third was the National Centre for Cyber Security (NCCS) and the fourth, the National Centre for Cloud Computing and Big Data (NCBD). These centres have been designed with the mission to accelerate technological development through scaling up availability of the critical mass of allied scientific community to advance the national space and allied sciences programmes.
> 
> These dramatically expanding initiatives and budgets indicate that Pakistan is cognizant of the formidable advantages over it that India has for both commercial and military applications of its space programme. For Pakistan to align its military and economic ambitions with its space technological capacities, it will have to invest in expanding the base of its space programme and match it with requisite resources and manpower. Whether or not Pakistan wants to establish a permanent cadre of astronauts and send them first to space and then to the Moon, Mars and beyond, by signalling its intent to send the first Pakistani into space in 2022 it has started a journey to build capacity to climb into the orbit of the Pale Blue Dot that is our home planet.
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/tns/detail/568220-blue-sky-blackness-space




4 stages???? Maybe they're referring to an apogee kick motor or something. 4 sounds like overkill. Or maybe it's because of the small size of our liquid fuel engines (whatever design they are). I am guessing derived from the Ghauri engines. Of course I'm just guessing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Credit: Tywin
Source: Pakistan build a SLV with help of China?









Source: Ababeel <---> Taimoor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

JamD said:


> 4 stages???? Maybe they're referring to an apogee kick motor or something. 4 sounds like overkill. Or maybe it's because of the small size of our liquid fuel engines (whatever design they are). I am guessing derived from the Ghauri engines. Of course I'm just guessing.


This is going to sound far-fetched, but is there any chance we will completely separate space development from security? So, in other words, establish a firewall between SLVs and BMs so that the former can benefit from foreign expertise and technical cooperation? 

I understand such cooperation will be limited due to the trust deficit between us and the world, but still, there's little sense in 'securitizing' SUPARCO or space. If we create an institutional and structural gap, it might make it easier for at least China, Ukraine, South Africa, etc to work with us. It might also allow us to commercialize space as well via investments, exports, joint projects, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> This is going to sound far-fetched, but is there any chance we will completely separate space development from security? So, in other words, establish a firewall between SLVs and BMs so that the former can benefit from foreign expertise and technical cooperation?
> 
> I understand such cooperation will be limited due to the trust deficit between us and the world, but still, there's little sense in 'securitizing' SUPARCO or space. If we create an institutional and structural gap, it might make it easier for at least China, Ukraine, South Africa, etc to work with us. It might also allow us to commercialize space as well via investments, exports, joint projects, etc.



Has Pakistan sought help for a civilian space program from anyone? Has anyone offered to work on a Pakistani civilian program?

Personally, I don't know why the military still treats SUPARCO as it's little baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Has Pakistan sought help for a civilian space program from anyone? Has anyone offered to work on a Pakistani civilian program?
> 
> Personally, I don't know why the military still treats SUPARCO as it's little baby.


We won't get any overseas help for space (aside from China) unless we join the MTCR and WA. However, if you reduce enough of the risk (of proliferation, unsanctioned military use, etc), some MTCR/WA states might be able to get away with some collaboration (within boundaries).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JamD

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> This is going to sound far-fetched, but is there any chance we will completely separate space development from security? So, in other words, establish a firewall between SLVs and BMs so that the former can benefit from foreign expertise and technical cooperation?
> 
> I understand such cooperation will be limited due to the trust deficit between us and the world, but still, there's little sense in 'securitizing' SUPARCO or space. If we create an institutional and structural gap, it might make it easier for at least China, Ukraine, South Africa, etc to work with us. It might also allow us to commercialize space as well via investments, exports, joint projects, etc.



Considering how tightly the military holds on to everything in this country I see very little chance of this ever happening lol. SUPARCO is a great place to dump mostly incompetent serving and retd officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

JamD said:


> Considering how tightly the military holds on to everything in this country I see very little chance of this ever happening lol. SUPARCO is a great place to dump mostly incompetent serving and retd officers.


Lol so basically it looks like PAC, NESCOM, etc are going to end up doing more space work than SUPARCO iteself.


----------



## JamD

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Lol so basically it looks like PAC, NESCOM, etc are going to end up doing more space work than SUPARCO iteself.


I would wager on no one doing space work but that's just me. That being said I don't think anyone besides KRL and SUPARCO has any experience with liquid fuel rocket engines (which are usually used in SLVs). There is/was an entire lab at IST manned by ex-KRL professors working especially on liquid engines for SLVs but I wouldn't hold my breath on them producing anything super significant.



Pakistan Space Agency said:


> View attachment 599704
> 
> 
> Credit: Tywin
> Source: Pakistan build a SLV with help of China?
> 
> View attachment 599705
> View attachment 599706
> 
> 
> Source: Ababeel <---> Taimoor


Thanks for these. I am not sure how official the first one is but if it is, it would suggest Pakistani is looking to go down a solid rocket SLV basing it off the shaheen program. Not sure if that's a model that has room for growing in the future. It would also explain the 4 stages. For a first attempt I think it is ok but a serious SLV program needs a serious liquid rocket engine program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Pakistan have a Space Launch Vehicle !
*2017, January 24* -- Pakistan has reported the test-launch of a new missile called "Ababeel". The published images documented that is a Shaheen-III missile, on which was added a solid third stage. A fourth stage (space tug) is likely.
As a result, Pakistan now has a SLV for the transport of orbital payloads. The Ababeel (Taimoor) is very similar to the Chinese Kuaizhou-1A. It is composed of a Shaheen-III with the two upper stages of the KZ-1A. The performance of the Taimoor corresponds approximately to the Israeli Shavit-2.

*2018, January 30* -- Allegedly on this day a *second launch* has been made, which have *failed*.





The fairing has a white color !

http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/Rest_World/Taimoor/Description/Frame.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

'Moth to a flame': Pakistan names a sun-like star and its exoplanet






_180 light-years away from us, an exoplanet called 'Perwana', orbits around 'Shama', its star._

_Salman Hameed
January 18, 2020_

There is a planet orbiting a star about 180 light-years from Earth. We don’t know if there are any beings that populate this planet. But the inhabitants of Earth now officially recognise this planet as 'Perwana', and its parent star with the moth’s eternal love of the flame, 'Shama'.

Shama, an Urdu word which means a candle or a lamp that burns is often used with Perwana, a butterfly or a moth. Together, they signify 'a moth to a flame': to be irresistibly and dangerously attracted to something or someone.

Perwana’s eternal love for the flame is a beautiful and well-known motif in Urdu literature. Poets believe that true lovers are like these moths who die in the flame of a beloved's love. Allama Iqbal famously emphasised the humility of the little insect in the face of the light in Shama aur Perwana:

_Perwana aur zauq-i-tamashae roshneeKeera zara sa for tamannae roshnee

The moth and the taste for the sight of lightThis small insect and its longing for light_

This motif of shama and perwana are now resonated in deep space as well.

*Naming celestial bodies*

The names of astronomical objects are officially recognised only by the International Astronomical Union (IAU). So if you have bought a star name from a company, you have been scammed.

IAU was formed in 1919 and to celebrate its 100 years, it provided an opportunity for countries around the world to name exoplanets and their stars. For example, Iran named its star and its exoplanet, Kaveh and Kavian, respectively, after the story of one of the heroes of Ferdowsi’s 10th-century epic, Shahnameh.

Sri Lanka named its star 'Sāmaya', meaning peace in the Sinhalese language, and its planet, 'Samagiya', signifying unity.

Pakistan’s names are 'Shama' for the star and 'Perwana' for its planet.

*Discovering Shama and Perwana*

With a growing interest in astronomy, we have seen the cropping up of astronomy societies in all major Pakistani cities and they regularly provide opportunities for stargazing to those who have not looked at the night sky with a telescope.

In the case of Shama and Perwana, a national committee that included representatives of the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) as well as several astronomers solicited names from the general public and got 60 excellent proposals (I was also part of the committee). The final names of Shama for the star and Perwana for its planet were suggested by Ahmed Noor-e-Alam and Wajeeha Shakeel.






International Astronomical Union recognised “Shama” and Perwana” as new names for the star HD99109 and its planet HD99109b. — Courtesy: nameexoworlds.iau.org/pakistan

Before the intervention of Urdu poetry, the star was only known through its dry catalogue name, HD99109b. The little ‘b’ denoted that it is a planet around the star HD99109. The parent star, now known as Shama, is slightly smaller than our Sun and so far, we know of only one planet orbiting around it.

It is located in the direction of the constellation, Leo, but is too faint to be seen with the naked eye.

Shama is over 10 billion years old and is expected to live at least for another 10 billion years. By comparison, our Sun will run out its fuel in 5 billion years.






Perwana, on the other hand, is not like the Earth. It is 160 times more massive than our home planet (or about half the mass of Jupiter) and is likely to be made mostly of gases. It takes 493 days for it to go around its star once (compared to the 365 days for Earth).

While it is unlikely that it hosts any life. However, if it has any moons, then they might be a indicator for the possibility of life.

At the end of Shama’s life, it will be left as a dense core, roughly the size of the Earth, known as a white dwarf.

Unlike the perwana of Urdu literature, the planet Perwana will not burn into Shama, nor will it abandon it. Instead, it will keep on circling its star forever — long after the flame is gone.

*Finding planets in the 'wobble of a star'*

Astronomers have come up with creative methods to find exoplanets. Some have been found by direct imaging. But most of the planets have been found using one of two methods.

When a planet passes in front of its star, we see a dip in the brightness of the star (an eclipse). We call this the 'eclipsing method'. The bigger the planet, the bigger the dip, and the regularity of the dips would give us an estimate of the planet’s orbit.

For example, a planet with an orbit like the Earth would pass in front of its star every 365 days. This method was most successfully used by the Kepler Space Telescope to find several thousand exoplanets.

However, most of the earliest planets were found by looking at the wobble of a star due to the existence of a planet.

This movement is because the star and the planet (or planets) orbit around a ‘centre of mass’. In our own solar system, most of the mass is in the Sun. The centre of mass, in this case, is still inside the Sun, though not at the centre. This causes a relatively small movement of the Sun around this point.





Pakistan’s exoplanet, Perwana, was discovered using the wobble method. — Courtesy: Kainaat Astronomy in Urdu YouTube channel

Of course, planets move a lot more (hence our birthdays are every 365 days due to Earth’s motion around this ‘centre of mass’). For far-away stars, astronomers cannot see the planets directly but can infer their presence by detecting this small movement of the star.

*Looking for a firefly in the floodlight*

Perwana is only one of over 4,000 exoplanets detected so far. Astronomers estimate that there are hundreds of billions of planets just in our own galaxy alone, and countless more in the universe. And yet, it has been less than 25 years since the discovery of the first exoplanet around a sun-like star.

You can reasonably ask, what took so long to start discovering planets around other stars?

There are two main reasons for this: First, planets are faint as they mostly reflect the light of their parent star. This makes it difficult to see them even around some of the closest stars.

Secondly, the stars they orbit are much brighter and these planets get lost in the glow. It is like trying to find a jugnoo (a firefly) right next to a floodlight.

But in the meantime, look up at the sky and imagine Perwana orbiting its star, Shama, 180 light-years away from us.

If it has inhabitants, they don’t know that their world has been given a name in a language spoken by humans on a small portion of the Earth called Pakistan.

The writer is an Associate Professor of Integrated Science & Humanities at Hampshire College, USA. He is also an astronomer affiliated with the Five College Astronomy Department (FCAD) in Massachusetts and host shows on YouTube channel, Kainaat Astronomy in Urdu.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1527254/moth-to-a-flame-pakistan-names-a-sun-like-star-and-its-exoplanet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Pakistan announces it's first astronaut, Lunar Probe and a Mars Probe: Chairman SUPARCO






C^SS
Centre for Aerospace & Security Studies
Cyber and Space
Opportunities & Challenges For Pakistan

Conference held on Monday 16th December 2019​


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Pak Rehber Positioning Service
_By Fawad Zulfiqar
6 November 2014_






GNSS equipment can be divided into two distinct groups based on the level of accuracy they provide:
Commercial Grade Equipment
Precision Grade Equipment
It has two separate constellations.
BeiDou-1 consists of three satellites and has been providing coverage for users in China and close proximity.
BeiDou-2, to be completed by the end of 2020, is supposed to have 35 satellites and will provide global coverage. Currently 16 satellites are space borne and providing positioning services to users in Asia Pacific Regions.
https://prezi.com/jktqa-j5wwf6/pak-rehber-positioning-service/

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Proud 2 Be a Pakistani

Pakistan & Turkey Ink Joint Satellite Development Cooperation Deal.

Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486333612366704643

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak Nationalist

Proud 2 Be a Pakistani said:


> Pakistan & Turkey Ink Joint Satellite Development Cooperation Deal.
> 
> Source:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486333612366704643


For funds to begin flowing in, the satellite development capability is a requisite. The financial viability of SUPARCO may be improved if it masters this area of operation and begins churning out satellites at regular intervals. I understand that we have in the past developed remote imaging satellites but the frequency of such developments has been low. Being that SUPARCO is a public sector entity, it relies on governmental (financial) input for satellite development which is a resource-intensive venture. Resource constraints are an impediment in the development of satellites at a higher rate. However, if reports circulating in the news are to be believed, Pakistan is looking to increase the investment in its space program manifold from the upcoming budget and build on that incrementally to achieve the objectives it has set out for itself in its space vision 2040.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Now SLV program will be on track for sure.


Pak Nationalist said:


> For funds to begin flowing in, the satellite development capability is a requisite. The financial viability of SUPARCO may be improved if it masters this area of operation and begins churning out satellites at regular intervals. I understand that we have in past developed remote imaging satellites in past but the frequency of development has been low. Being that SUPARCO is a public sector entity, it relies on governmental input for satellite development. Resource constraints are an impediment in the development of satellites at a higher rate. However, if reports circulating in the news are to be believed, Pakistan is looking to increase the investment in its space program manifold from the upcoming budget and build on that incrementally to achieve the objectives it has set out for itself in its space vision 2040.


----------



## Abid123

Someone please explain the reason we have not tested a SLV yet? Once again we are so behind in certain areas.


----------



## Pak Nationalist

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Now SLV program will be on track for sure.



I hope so.


----------



## Riz

Pak Nationalist said:


> For funds to begin flowing in, the satellite development capability is a requisite. The financial viability of SUPARCO may be improved if it masters this area of operation and begins churning out satellites at regular intervals. I understand that we have in past developed remote imaging satellites in past but the frequency of development has been low. Being that SUPARCO is a public sector entity, it relies on governmental input for satellite development. Resource constraints are an impediment in the development of satellites at a higher rate. However, if reports circulating in the news are to be believed, Pakistan is looking to increase the investment in its space program manifold from the upcoming budget and build on that incrementally to achieve the objectives it has set out for itself in its space vision 2040.


Jitna fund is useless SUPRCO ko khilaya ha is kom na is sa adha mary mohaly k awara larkon ko daity to inho na ksi na ksi tarha 1kg ka pathar space ma pahuncha daina tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak Nationalist

Riz said:


> Jitna fund is useless SUPRCO ko khilaya ha is kom na is sa adha mary mohaly k awara larkon ko daity to inho na ksi na ksi tarha 1kg ka pathar space ma pahuncha daina tha



It is chronically underfunded and led by nonprofessionals whose only qualification is wearing the uniform. People who are in the know speak very highly of the caliber of SUPARCO scientists.


----------



## JamD

Riz said:


> Jitna fund is useless SUPRCO ko khilaya ha is kom na is sa adha mary mohaly k awara larkon ko daity to inho na ksi na ksi tarha 1kg ka pathar space ma pahuncha daina tha





Pak Nationalist said:


> It is chronically underfunded and led by nonprofessionals whose only qualification is wearing the uniform. People who are in the know speak very highly of the caliber of SUPARCO scientists.


Funnily enough both of you are correct.

SUPARCO is overfunded considering the projects that it is assigned. It is massively overstaffed considering the number and types of projects that it has. SUPARCO funds are just used to pay government scientists that drink tea all day.

SUPARCO is underfunded compared to other space agencies of the world that undertake significant projects.

Regarding the caliber of SUPARCO scientists, maybe 1% are good at their jobs and motivated? The rest are the typically sarkari garbage (regardless of whether in uniform or not). Even the ones that are not totally garbage become garbage because they have nothing to do and their bosses get annoyed if you "try to be too oversmart" and take initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pak Nationalist

JamD said:


> Funnily enough both of you are correct.
> 
> SUPARCO is overfunded considering the projects that it is assigned. It is massively overstaffed considering the number and types of projects that it has. SUPARCO funds are just used to pay government scientists that drink tea all day.
> 
> SUPARCO is underfunded compared to other space agencies of the world that undertake significant projects.
> 
> Regarding the caliber of SUPARCO scientists, maybe 1% are good at their jobs and motivated? The rest are the typically sarkari garbage (regardless of whether in uniform or not). Even the ones that are not totally garbage become garbage because they have nothing to do and their bosses get annoyed if you "try to be too oversmart" and take initiative.


I read your comment under this thread and was surprised. That was not what I heard from people whose judgment I respect and who have had interactions with the scientists at SUPARCO. Maybe the reorientation of SUPARCO's chief objective (the real one, not the one stated as part of lip service) has had a role in intellectual atrophying you say has occurred in the organization.


----------



## imrankhan7250

When SUPARCO was captuted by Khalai makhlooq, nothing will be tested.
A brigadier is leading our scientists.

and that brigadier's family is purchasing proprties in Karachi. In one such incident his family purchased a commercial property woth 10 million on 24 hours payment notice in a residential society near memon goth

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Abid123

imrankhan7250 said:


> When SUPARCO was captuted by Khalai makhlooq, nothing will be tested.
> A brigadier is leading our scientists.
> 
> and that brigadier's family is purchasing proprties in Karachi. In one such incident his family purchased a commercial property woth 10 million on 24 hours payment notice in a residential society near memon goth


Seriously what is wrong with this country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamD

Pak Nationalist said:


> I read your comment under this thread and was surprised. That was not what I heard from people whose judgment I respect and who have had interactions with the scientists at SUPARCO. Maybe the reorientation of SUPARCO's chief objective (the real one, not the one stated as part of lip service) has had a role in intellectual atrophying you say has occurred in the organization.


Like I always say I am just some guy on the internet. With that disclaimer out of the way, SUPARCO is the idara that I probably know most closely. My own family, classmates, seniors, juniors, have or are working in SUPARCO. I personally know A LOT of people in SUPARCO. And more importantly, ex-SUPARCO. So I hear all of these first-hand horror accounts of talented people that were hounded away by sarkari people. So SUPARCO is the organization that will I will be most shocked by "amazing scientists". I literally know ONE guy that I will honestly say is a talented scientist and I am sure his group is doing great work. But that's 0.1% maybe of the first-hand accounts.

People like @Goenitz can corroborate my stories for you as I am sure he knows A LOT of suparco and ex-suparco folks. He might even be ex-suparco himself (he'll get the joke lol).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Goenitz

JamD said:


> Like I always say I am just some guy on the internet. With that disclaimer out of the way, SUPARCO is the idara that I probably know most closely. My own family, classmates, seniors, juniors, have or are working in SUPARCO. I personally know A LOT of people in SUPARCO. And more importantly, ex-SUPARCO. So I hear all of these first-hand horror accounts of talented people that were hounded away by sarkari people. So SUPARCO is the organization that will I will be most shocked by "amazing scientists". I literally know ONE guy that I will honestly say is a talented scientist and I am sure his group is doing great work. But that's 0.1% maybe of the first-hand accounts.
> 
> People like @Goenitz can corroborate my stories for you as I am sure he knows A LOT of suparco and ex-suparco folks. He might even be ex-suparco himself (he'll get the joke lol).


People when see then they believe. Anyway, I think there are few taleneted person as you say, are doing great work. However, most of talented or growth seeking personals, have already left or thinking of it, but can't due to contract/bond. This is the same story in AWC, NDC and Suparco. I know many people working there but I have never been employed as I and Farooq wanted to go abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Now SLV program will be on track for sure.


The MLSV and SLV projects in Turkey or the hybrid engines to be used in these vehicles, or inter-orbit payload tugs, or other probe rockets etc. all are under the responsibility of companies such as Roketsan and DeltaV that specialized or are specializing in rockets..

TAI space systems group is essentially the development, integration and testing center for communications, intelligence, geo, meteorology, and other types of satellites.

TAI has recently exported communications satellite and related techs to Argentina. GSATCOM Space Technologies, Inc. is the Joint Venture Company of Turkish Aerospace Industries, Inc. and INVAP SE. GSATCOM Satellite Family offers broad range of telecommunication solutions implemented by a full-electric small size space segment.






GSATCOM Satellite Systems


GSATCOM 🛰️ Satellite Family offers broad range of telecommunication solutions implemented by a full-electric small size space segment.




www.gsatcom.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Goenitz said:


> Farooq


Farooq Haider?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Why have we not done a SLV test?


----------



## satyamev

SUPARCO needs to first make the required satellites independently. 
The slv is a transport vehicle, the aim is to have a useful satellite in the sky.
Launch business is expensive and time taking. 
The reason only usa, Russia, EU ,China and India have launching facilities. 
Even Japan doesn't use it's own launchers for communication satellites, not economical.
The British have no domestic launch capability but earn a lot by building satellites.


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Does Pakistan already have an intelligence satellite ordered by someone or built by itself? In today's seminar, a speaker from Tubitak Uzay said that Imece's camera was exported to Pakistan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533161511409135616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Abid123 said:


> Someone please explain the reason we have not tested a SLV yet? Once again we are so behind in certain areas.


Either incompetence or corruption.


----------

